# ESP Owners Club-Show Us Your ESPs!



## Church2224

I am not sure that we have a thread on this or not as I looked but no show.

So as the title says, show us your ESPs!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Do LTD's count?


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do LTD's count?



Sure !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Heres some pics of my EC-50.







And heres a pic with my kitten. 






Its sad that it's actually my main guitar.


----------



## espman

Here's my LTD, no actual ESP's yet


----------



## Nitrobattery

This one will soon be off to another forum member


----------



## bouVIP

Old pic since I sold my EX-OUTLAW but I will be getting a LTD Deluxe MH-1000 this weekend  can't wait to add it to this thread!


----------



## Church2224

bouVIP said:


> Old pic since I sold my EX-OUTLAW but I will be getting a LTD Deluxe MH-1000 this weekend  can't wait to add it to this thread!




Same man, I am waiting to get some more funds then more ESPs for me! Really want some Horizons, M-IIs and Eclipses.


----------



## fitterhappier

Here are my two LTDs: an SC-200 and a Hybrid 400.


----------



## Tom 1.0

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/187036-ngd-mij-single-cut-content.html











nom nom nom


----------



## bouVIP

Tom 1.0 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/187036-ngd-mij-single-cut-content.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nom nom nom



omg that top is sexy and those knobs match so well


----------



## seventhcircle

esp mirage deluxe


----------



## Miek

I've had a few LTDs over the years, but I think this is the only one I currently have pics of:




But it's time for us to part ways. 
Dyin' for an ESP Phoenix, but the ToM kills me.
Wait pun no


----------



## Jake

Firstly my baby, my ESP Horizon NT-II




And then my other baby my ec-1000 stp 




boom  haha


----------



## Adam Of Angels

This one has never actually been played. I'm just sort of hoarding it for some reason.


----------



## Church2224

Adam Of Angels said:


> This one has never actually been played. I'm just sort of hoarding it for some reason.



And I wish I could get it from you


----------



## Church2224

717ctsjz said:


> Firstly my baby, my ESP Horizon NT-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then my other baby my ec-1000 stp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boom  haha



Those two are gorgeous bro  I love em both.


----------



## capoeiraesp

My ESPs past and present





































Really regret selling this one ^








I can't find pics of a few others (VB-400, F-200)


----------



## Vinchester

BKP Rebel Yell set 




Eclipse I Full thickness




I love this M-II so much that I'll probably buy another one just for the heck of it when I got the money.


----------



## Furtive Glance

That looks fucking mint!


----------



## Church2224

Vinchester said:


> BKP Rebel Yell set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eclipse I Full thickness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this M-II so much that I'll probably buy another one just for the heck of it when I got the money.



God I love the look of those two! The BKPs in the Eclipse looks awesome and the M-II Maple guitars always look good.


----------



## Blitzie

My LTD FX-260SM. This is a low end guitar. It's about 4 years old, bought it brand new. It's got the stock pickups with the coil split. I LOVE this guitar. Everyone on here has one guitar that they just could never ever part with, or they love to play everytime they do. This is that guitar for me. It truly sounds awesome with the stock pickups, at least through my Splawn 

And for my money, it has the best spalt I've ever seen on one of these FX series guitars.


----------



## Codeman

Just LTD and GrassRoots stuff, cant afford the real ESP but these are just fine for me.

NVM the 2 on the left, Ill take some close up's when I have the time


----------



## Tom 1.0

Dat Eclipse :heart:


Oh I forgot about this one:










Best LTD ever IMO


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Heres some pics of my EC-50.


kvlt


----------



## USMarine75

ESP LTD F-2005 30th Anniversary guitar


----------



## wespaul

A couple of my babies:

ESP Horizon NT-II







ESP LTD MH-401QM (going to try and sell/trade this once I meet the requirements on this site):


----------



## Dethonator

My old JH-600, and my first "metal" guitar. Unfortunately I had to let it go, but I gradually moved up. This one is my favorite configuration, as it comes with an OFR instead of the Kahler:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dethonator said:


> t comes with an OFR instead of the Kahler]



How does one Slayer without a Kahler?


----------



## Into Obsidian

^ Like this!
My Hanny Custom Shop


----------



## Dethonator

I like the black & white pickup arrangement.


----------



## Into Obsidian

Thanks man, IMO it flows with the camo scheme. Although I do wonder how both EMGs would look in Ivory..!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Into Obsidian said:


> Thanks man, IMO it flows with the camo scheme. Although I do wonder how both EMGs would look in Ivory..!



IMO, it'll look better.


----------



## darkz

a bit dirty after alot of playing....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

darkz said:


> a bit dirty after alot of playing....



Oh god, that decal...


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## SYLrules88

^  thats fucking hilarious!!



Blitzie said:


> My LTD FX-260SM. This is a low end guitar. It's about 4 years old, bought it brand new. It's got the stock pickups with the coil split. I LOVE this guitar. Everyone on here has one guitar that they just could never ever part with, or they love to play everytime they do. This is that guitar for me. It truly sounds awesome with the stock pickups, at least through my Splawn
> 
> And for my money, it has the best spalt I've ever seen on one of these FX series guitars.


 
I had the same model but i really cant remember if i bought mine in 2007 or 08. i agree with these stock ESP pickups sounding surprisingly well. i disagree with yours being the best spalt because mine was better! the only reason i sold mine, and i do mean the ONLY reason, is the weird satin-y finish on the neck. my hands sweat a lot and that plus the neck finish made it really sticky. it really affected my playing. i wonder if on the ESP version, the neck finish is better quality or what?






and here's my AX-350 from 2004. the upper horn kinda digs into my chest when i sit with it for long enough, but this has been a very reliable axe. thinking of selling this and getting a snakebyte or just the normal ESP explorer.


----------



## mikernaut

I've had some unique ESP's in the collection 


























Only have 2 of them left though


----------



## Sebastian

Tom 1.0 said:


> Best LTD ever IMO



I'm happy You like it 



Mike: which two do you still have?


----------



## Church2224

mikernaut said:


> I've had some unique ESP's in the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only have 2 of them left though



Which ones are Left Mike?

Also, I LOVE those camo ones


----------



## Church2224

darkz said:


> a bit dirty after alot of playing....




This is awesome! 

I can see it now..

"The new limited run ESP KH-2 TABLE EDITION!"


----------



## SYLrules88

^it should feature a large lou reed face on the front!

anyone else gassing for the rob caggiano model? the ltd model is like $850 and that volume knob would definitely get in my way, otherwise id do horrible things to own one.


----------



## Church2224

SYLrules88 said:


> ^it should feature a large lou reed face on the front!
> 
> anyone else gassing for the rob caggiano model? the ltd model is like $850 and that volume knob would definitely get in my way, otherwise id do horrible things to own one.



I am gassing badly for one. The ESP MIJ Price is $1,799, which is relatively cheap compared to the other models. The LTD version looks awesome too. They did a good job with that guitar honestly.


----------



## Into Obsidian

mikernaut said:


> Only have 2 of them left though


Please tell me you have that green camo esp still!!


----------



## ralphy1976

love the white ESP...brilliant!!!


----------



## ejendres

Some day I'll have a real one, but for now I'm happy rockin' my Stealth EC500 :love:


----------



## Andromalia

Here goes


----------



## pushpull7

mikernaut said:


> I've had some unique ESP's in the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only have 2 of them left though



Such interesting pup configurations on some.


----------



## Vinchester

mikernaut said:


>



Didn't know ESP makes a Buckethead signature Horizon 
It needs a candy red killswitch lol!


----------



## mikernaut

I have the Green Camo which is my own ordered custom. (That's not going anywhere ) Then the silver SRC Horizon which is on the chopping block to possibly fund something else. Otherwise the rest were victims of GAS for other guitars.

I do want another pink/purple camo ESP in the future if I have the funds again.

Where's Mr Llexi Leon? he's got a great ESP collection!


----------



## SYLrules88

mikernaut said:


> I have the Green Camo which is my own ordered custom. (That's not going anywhere ) Then the silver SRC Horizon which is on the chopping block to possibly fund something else. Otherwise the rest were victims of GAS for other guitars.
> 
> I do want another pink/purple camo ESP in the future if I have the funds again.
> 
> Where's Mr Llexi Leon? he's got a great ESP collection!


 
that ash Forest model is pretty badass! i guess that one's not too popular as they dont really seem to be making lots of versions of it. id love a trans blue ash hardtail


----------



## ascender

I've really gotta figure out the settings on this new camera. These pictures look like junk! haha

H-1000 Deluxe See Thru Green
Creme CrunchLab/LiquiFire
Two volume / 3 way blade switch










MH-250NT
Green CrunchLab/LiquiFire
Volume / 3 way switch
My first full scale attempt at a swirl. And it's been pretty dinged up since then, obviously. Thinking I might sand it back and have another go at it this summer.


----------



## SYLrules88

^wow dude, both of those are beautiful! if you can find the time, can we get more pics of the swirled one? i do believe thats the first swirled ESP/LTD ive ever seen or heard of.


----------



## Church2224

I might be having another ESP coming to me soon... I cannot wait for it. 

I hopefully will be able to get a couple more this summer as well. Going to be a good summer


----------



## s_k_mullins

For my 5000th post, I'd like to share the ESP/LTD guitars that I currently own or previously owned. I hope to be adding lots more ESP's to my collection in the future!

ESP Standard Series Eclipse II (Fucking sick guitar! Quality is top notch!)












LTD Deluxe M-1000 (had this one for years...tried and true, always reliable!)







LTD Deluxe EC-1000 (Sold this one fairly recently to fund other gear, but it was an excellent guitar and I played it for years)







I've also owned an LTD Viper 300 and LTD Viper 407, but no pics of those.


----------



## Ketzer

(the one in the middle, obviously.)


1989 Mirage Custom Prototype.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

ESP N-HH-460, took me many years of eBaying to get back in 2009.


----------



## Codeman

WaywardHaze said:


> ESP N-HH-460, took me many years of eBaying to get back in 2009.



I hate you.... j/k 

I had a hard time choosing between this one and Sakito's.
I've seen a few of these live and no picture makes justice of this awesome beast.


----------



## Viginez

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13071199/DSC00756.jpg.html


----------



## ridner

many ESP and LTD have come and gone. here are those that remain:


EC-401FM







MC-500


----------



## lemeker

this is my M-207, its the only Esp/Ltd I own as of now.....but there's always room for another......


----------



## kerska

The MH-417 has white binding that I put on there using auto pinstripe tape.


----------



## ascender

ridner said:


> MC-500



 I've always wanted one of these. So simple, yet effective.


----------



## dime3334




----------



## bouVIP

Just got a MH-1000  so awesome!


----------



## indrangelion

I've had a ton of ESP's over the years, but these two are the only ones I have now, and one of them I have listed in my will, to be buried/cremated with me in the end.
*
ESP Cygnus - Leda Signature Model*






















*ESP Anchang/Lynch Kamikaze Star*














Oh yeah...This is an ESP too 

*ESP Doraemon*


----------



## Thrashmanzac

holy shit man, that white pheonix style esp is amazing!
the star is awesome as well, would be such a shame to bury/burn them


----------



## indrangelion

Thrashmanzac said:


> holy shit man, that white pheonix style esp is amazing!
> the star is awesome as well, would be such a shame to bury/burn them



Thanks mate 

Don't worry, only that white one will follow me into the afterlife. That guitar was handcrafted, tested by the artist, and handsigned just for me.


----------



## noizfx

Mine! ESP + LTD + Grassroots!






EDIT: Not mine but forgive me for showing it off 

Jesse's upcoming signature guitar Katana 6!


----------



## Church2224

Bumping it up for ESP! 

Also I got my EX Standard today and man is it awesome. I should have pics coming in a few days


----------



## metalgod72




----------



## MrMcSick




----------



## dres_x

metalgod72 said:


>



Nice guitar...but those FGMs in the background...


----------



## Wyvern Claw

I've posted this in various other threads since I got it in December, but might as well throw them up here again. My Custom ESP, no idea if it had an actual model or name, but the seller I got it from called it "The Archer"













And here are the seller's MUCH better pictures...
676 :: DSC_0127.jpg picture by dangerdog777 - Photobucket


----------



## Force

Andromalia said:


> Here goes



I think Kai Hansen might want his guitar back.......& I wouldn't blame him,
this is so fucking hot.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Couldn't modify my previous post, so this needs to be added.


----------



## Andromalia

Force said:


> I think Kai Hansen might want his guitar back.......& I wouldn't blame him,
> this is so fucking hot.


It's not actually the sig model but a close likeness that was done I suppose for a special japanese shop order in 2005. (Got it used)
I do not know if this is a one of a kind or a small run.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

bouVIP said:


> Just got a MH-1000  so awesome!



Those two together look beautiful!

When I get the time, and find a camera I'll post a pic of my MH-250. Nothing much but its still ESP/LTD


----------



## Interloper

First off, another Horizon NT-II. There are many like it but this one is mine. Bought it new in 2005 or 2006 I think and it's the only constant in my collection. It's the most versatile guitar I have ever played and even if I lost my ability to play, I would keep this one just to look at.


----------



## mikernaut

Horizon NT-II's are soo classy looking


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Here is my contribution ^_^ LTD AX-2E and LTD V-200
The AX was actually a present picked out by my mom for my 17th birthday.


----------



## Invader

capoeiraesp said:


>



Without the 12th fret inlay this would be perfect. Best looking LTD in a long while.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

great thread idea! Here is my LTD EC-1000 and LTD Viper Baritone 300


----------



## jeckert7

Interloper said:


> First off, another Horizon NT-II. There are many like it but this one is mine. Bought it new in 2005 or 2006 I think and it's the only constant in my collection. It's the most versatile guitar I have ever played and even if I lost my ability to play, I would keep this one just to look at.



Without a doubt, this would be the ESP I would get. Love my EC1000 so much I will definitely get an ESP Horizon at some point...


----------



## scion26

Since indra already posted his Cygnus....I'm going to post my another ESP - -

ESP Arrow
















And this is the picture of my cat sleeping on my ESP Arrow : 3


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

ESP LTD H-207


----------



## noizfx

scion26 said:


> Since indra already posted his Cygnus....I'm going to post my another ESP - -
> 
> ESP Arrow



Damn that Arrow! 

One of my previous dream guitar!


----------



## Exit Existence

I only have one ltd, here it is!


----------



## fassaction

Its nothing too fancy, just an EC-1000. Its not in the greatest shape, but it plays like a dream.

I kinda find it hard to believe that I got this guitar in an even trade for an Olympic white Viper 400.


----------



## noUser01

I don't have any pics of my first LTD, a Vintage Black EC-1000 (modded), but here's one I scored today off a friend. ESP LTD M-1000


----------



## HighGain510

scion26 said:


> Since indra already posted his Cygnus....I'm going to post my another ESP - -
> 
> ESP Arrow



One of my favorite ESP models, particularly in that finish!  It's a shame that specific one is so damn expensive, or else I'd definitely own one! 



This is my ESP FR-II in Mystic Black finish, I don't have pictures that I've taken myself yet though so just the ones from the shop that are pretty awesome:


----------



## HighGain510

Also curious question for other ESP owners, does anyone know what ESP does to treat their ebony boards that makes them so slick and smooth? They're polished to an almost reflective quality which feels great, I'm wondering what they do to get them like that?


----------



## IB-studjent-

Nothing special but she's my first "real" guitar.


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> One of my favorite ESP models, particularly in that finish!  It's a shame that specific one is so damn expensive, or else I'd definitely own one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ESP FR-II in Mystic Black finish, I don't have pictures that I've taken myself yet though so just the ones from the shop that are pretty awesome:



Glad you finally got it man! The new Horizon FRs are probably some of the best guitars I have ever played, awesome playing and sounding instruments. And those new finishes....so gorgeous


Highgain.....Can I come up and play her? Please


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> Also curious question for other ESP owners, does anyone know what ESP does to treat their ebony boards that makes them so slick and smooth? They're polished to an almost reflective quality which feels great, I'm wondering what they do to get them like that?



Seeing as the Standard series are made by the same people I would expect the same results. As for what I honestly am not sure but I have heard they polish their boards well with the Custom models.


----------



## HighGain510

Church2224 said:


> Highgain.....Can I come up and play her? Please



Sure, but you're about 2 1/2 hours away!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

HighGain510 said:


> Also curious question for other ESP owners, does anyone know what ESP does to treat their ebony boards that makes them so slick and smooth? They're polished to an almost reflective quality which feels great, I'm wondering what they do to get them like that?



Every time I've asked that question, I'm told that they just polish them. I dunno... seems unlikely, considering how shiny they are, but either way, I love it.


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> Sure, but you're about 2 1/2 hours away!



Worth it 

I drive between here and Woodbridge and Fredericksburg (I am from Woodbridge and went to school in Falls Church, then Blacksburg) quite often so it might not seem as big of a deal to me as I drive long distances quite often.


----------



## mikernaut

I love their polished ebony boards too Matt! They feel sooo good. Sadly I didn't specify that for my own Custom and it arrived with a regular unpolished board 

It's still a very nice super tightly grain board though.


----------



## HighGain510

Adam Of Angels said:


> Every time I've asked that question, I'm told that they just polish them. I dunno... seems unlikely, considering how shiny they are, but either way, I love it.





mikernaut said:


> I love their polished ebony boards too Matt! They feel sooo good. Sadly I didn't specify that for my own Custom and it arrived with a regular unpolished board
> 
> It's still a very nice super tightly grain board though.



Yeah I don't think just polishing a piece of ebony would make it shine like it does!  It is SUPER slick and very comfortable, moreso than I thought it would be!  I was on the fence with this one the first day it got here but it is growing on me considerably, the EMGs even sound pretty damn good through the Axe-II!  I think the only thing that could make this one even more perfect would be if it had the 12-24 scallop like my Kiko did (well that had 27 frets, but still!). 



Church2224 said:


> Worth it
> 
> I drive between here and Woodbridge and Fredericksburg (I am from Woodbridge and went to school in Falls Church, then Blacksburg) quite often so it might not seem as big of a deal to me as I drive long distances quite often.



Haha yeah I hear ya, if you're up in the area bring a few guitars and we'll hang out sometime.


----------



## jeckert7

wespaul said:


> A couple of my babies:
> 
> ESP Horizon NT-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP LTD MH-401QM (going to try and sell/trade this once I meet the requirements on this site):



Bad.Ass.


----------



## noizfx

HighGain510 said:


> Also curious question for other ESP owners, does anyone know what ESP does to treat their ebony boards that makes them so slick and smooth? They're polished to an almost reflective quality which feels great, I'm wondering what they do to get them like that?





Adam Of Angels said:


> Every time I've asked that question, I'm told that they just polish them. I dunno... seems unlikely, considering how shiny they are, but either way, I love it.



Since I have personal contact with the president of ESP Japan, I asked him the same question and this is what he replied:

"There's nothing special. We just use finest quality ebony and polish it well. And, we use lemon oil to keep moisture."

So... I guess that's the official answer they give out then!


----------



## Andromalia

I doubt it's anything other than polish, my ESPs are respectively 12 and 20 years old and the ebony looks a bit duller but still smooth. The grain is very, very tight and anything they might have added on top of it would have gone by now.


----------



## Church2224

In other words...

ESP Is just that Bad Ass at what they do.


----------



## indrangelion

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I don't think just polishing a piece of ebony would make it shine like it does!  It is SUPER slick and very comfortable, moreso than I thought it would be!



This is a close-up shot of my Kamikaze Star's fretboard.






It's actually a LOT more polished/glossier in person. I kid you not, the day it arrived I could see my reflection on the fretboard


----------



## HighGain510

indrangelion said:


> This is a close-up shot of my Kamikaze Star's fretboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a LOT more polished/glossier in person. I kid you not, the day it arrived I could see my reflection on the fretboard



Yeah I can see myself in my fretboard, and when I play the lights off my Axe-Fx reflect off the fretboard in my eyes!


----------



## phrygian12

My ESP Mirage custom. Looks transblack, but it's actually purple.


----------



## MFB

In regards to Matt's question about the ebony:

I don't know if it was just a gem of a fretboard or what, but the rosewood on the 407 I played today was fucking crazy smooth to the point of being surprised. I've seen guitars play smooth and such but this one was just out of the park and it was totally stock. I think they've begun doing it on some of their higher up guitars as well like the EC-1000's and since they're 7's aren't too far from that price bracket it might not be a stretch.


----------



## HighGain510

indrangelion said:


> This is a close-up shot of my Kamikaze Star's fretboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a LOT more polished/glossier in person. I kid you not, the day it arrived I could see my reflection on the fretboard



Whatchu know 'bout shiny fretboards? 






Check out that board, you can see the reflection of the low E perfectly and the glowing parts are reflections from my Axe-II and power conditioner!


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> Whatchu know 'bout shiny fretboards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out that board, you can see the reflection of the low E perfectly and the glowing parts are reflections from my Axe-II and power conditioner!



Damn! That is awesome!

When will there be an NGD thread man?


----------



## HighGain510

Haha yeah that shot was with my iPhone.  I haven't had time to bust out the SLR since every day I've had time it's been awfully dark. Maybe this weekend if it's nice!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Actually, I have an LTD H-351 NT with a rosewood board that's also very shiny, so I'm lead to believe that they apply some sort of finish on these.


----------



## mikernaut

Hey Matt isn't a ESP too tame for your exotic tastes?


----------



## unclejemima218

7 strings, but I'm sure you wont mind! Nemuri now owns this.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## JacobShredder

Ebony when polished to a very high grade is actually very reflective even when it's dry...I've literally seen ebony boards that should be mirrors. Very shiny without oil as well. Just figured I'd interject lol.


----------



## HighGain510

mikernaut said:


> Hey Matt isn't a ESP too tame for your exotic tastes?



Oh, of course it is! I'm using this thing as firewood, it got pretty chilly here for a few days!   Hehe nah I really liked the new FR-II model and I found a used one at a great price so I jumped.  I love ESP stuff, always have. A lot of my earlier guitars were LTDs, if the custom shop stuff wasn't so pricey I'd own an ESP CS too.


----------



## ilovefinnish

capoeiraesp said:


> Couldn't modify my previous post, so this needs to be added.



that's a sexxxy guitar dude, i'm jelly


----------



## GXPO

wespaul said:


> ESP LTD MH-401QM (going to try and sell/trade this once I meet the requirements on this site):


 
Same guitar, same story.. Weird. Beautiful guitar.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Got this ESP M-II Deluxe from Adam a little while ago.


----------



## Church2224

TheSixthWheel said:


> Got this ESP M-II Deluxe from Adam a little while ago.



Dude, that thing is GLORIOUS! 

Awesome guitar man, and Adam is a good dude to do business with.


----------



## phrygian12

TheSixthWheel said:


> Got this ESP M-II Deluxe from Adam a little while ago.




Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu- That's an awesome M-II Deluxe! Was the body repainted? 

There's a few M-II on ebay right now that I have serious GAS for, but not enough money at the moment :\ I'm sure someone will get them before my next pay check.


----------



## Church2224

phrygian12 said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu- That's an awesome M-II Deluxe! Was the body repainted?
> 
> There's a few M-II on ebay right now that I have serious GAS for, but not enough money at the moment :\ I'm sure someone will get them before my next pay check.



was it this one ?

Esp M II Deluxe in Excellent Condition | eBay


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Church2224 said:


> Dude, that thing is GLORIOUS!
> 
> Awesome guitar man, and Adam is a good dude to do business with.



Cheers, and yeah he's worked hard for a good rep. Dealt with him a few times.



phrygian12 said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu- That's an awesome M-II Deluxe! Was the body repainted?



Thanks man. Apparently it's the factory finish.


----------



## phrygian12

Church2224 said:


> was it this one ?
> 
> Esp M II Deluxe in Excellent Condition | eBay




Actually yes! that's one of them matter of fact.



TheSixthWheel said:


> Thanks man. Apparently it's the factory finish.



That's pretty awesome.



Church2224 said:


> was it this one ?
> 
> Esp M II Deluxe in Excellent Condition | eBay



Actually it's this one, since I could get the money possibly next week for. 

Late model ESP MII - Awesome Condition | eBay

The Red one would have to wait since I'm actually planning on going to a comic convention in May...yeah really nerdy stuff. Anyway that money is sort of spoken for. 

There's also a Green one on there too, there's just so many at the moment that I have GAS for.


----------



## freexer

Here's mine poorly shot esp horizon-I 3s


----------



## BlindingLight7

darkz said:


> a bit dirty after alot of playing....


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

awsome


----------



## HighGain510

TheSixthWheel said:


> Got this ESP M-II Deluxe from Adam a little while ago.




UGHHHH! SO MUCH WANT! That is AWESOME, wish I had seen that while it was still in the States!  You should, you know, send that back on up here, there are too many dangerous animals in Australia...


----------



## TheSixthWheel

HighGain510 said:


> UGHHHH! SO MUCH WANT! That is AWESOME, wish I had seen that while it was still in the States!  You should, you know, send that back on up here, there are too many dangerous animals in Australia...



 PM me. Everything of mine is always for sale...for the right price


----------



## phrygian12

Well I just bought an ESP M-II.

Nothing special, but I've been wanting one for a while. 

I'll be posting up pictures when it comes in.


----------



## Church2224

phrygian12 said:


> Well I just bought an ESP M-II.
> 
> Nothing special, but I've been wanting one for a while.
> 
> I'll be posting up pictures when it comes in.



Well it is special, it is an ESP!

How are you liking it man?


----------



## phrygian12

Church2224 said:


> Well it is special, it is an ESP!
> 
> How are you liking it man?



My Mirage? Love it! before getting that, I've only had experience with my LTD Horizon and KH 202. They're alright, they got the job done, but the real thing blows them away (TWSS)

I really like my Mirage, I just need to get a tremol-no. Ever since I got my KH202 years ago, I've been wanting an M-II DX. This M-II will do just fine, I can't wait for it to come in. Sadly I think it'll arrive on Thursday and I'll be at work when it comes in. 

That red M-II you linked I would love to have, but I didn't and wouldn't be able to get the money for it in time for it, specially now that I bought the black one.


----------



## rockhardguitars

I use to have a nice ESP back in the 80s. Wish I still had it cause I don't think they make em as good anymore.


----------



## Church2224

rockhardguitars said:


> I use to have a nice ESP back in the 80s. Wish I still had it cause I don't think they make em as good anymore.



I have played a lot of the recent ones and they all have been stellar, so I am not sure where the basis for your argument is. Also know people who have quite a good arsenal and would say different. So a company makes a lemon every once and a while ? Name me a company who has not.

Also checking out your website, which says you are a Dean Dealer and you all make Ibanez Knock offs, I might just ignore this...


----------



## rockhardguitars

Just saying I loved the one I had and wish I still had it. The new ones that I have played do not feel as good to me. Maybe I have not found a good one yet. Also I like ebony Fingerboards. Which I have not really seen on ESP.




Church2224 said:


> I have played a lot of the recent ones and they all have been stellar, so I am not sure where the basis for your argument is.


----------



## Church2224

rockhardguitars said:


> Just saying I loved the one I had and wish I still had it. The new ones that I have played do not feel as good to me. Maybe I have not found a good one yet. Also I like ebony Fingerboards. Which I have not really seen on ESP.




Check out all of the Horizons, SV-IIs, HRF, V-IIs, Eclipse-IIs, Pheonix-IIect, if you want an Ebony board. Also you can special order models with Ebony boards if you contact the dealer for a slight upcharge.


----------



## feilong29

TheSixthWheel said:


> Got this ESP M-II Deluxe from Adam a little while ago.



Haha, this is the M-II I gave Adam... hope you like that SD Hot Rails as much as I did! I miss that guitar! Cool finish as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Church2224

feilong29 said:


> Haha, this is the M-II I gave Adam... hope you like that SD Hot Rails as much as I did! I miss that guitar! Cool finish as well. Enjoy!



haha you got great tastes man! 

I might talk to Zimbloth or my local guys and see if I can special order one like this in this color...such an awesome guitar


----------



## feilong29

Church2224 said:


> haha you got great tastes man!
> 
> I might talk to Zimbloth or my local guys and see if I can special order one like this in this color...such an awesome guitar



Man I eyeballed this guitar on the guitercenter.com used section for like... 6 months! I got this over an Ibanez 1527  Definitely a relic! Won't let the next one go though  Funny thing is; the finish on the site said "black", so, I was VERY surprised when I got it.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

feilong29 said:


> Man I eyeballed this guitar on the guitercenter.com used section for like... 6 months! I got this over an Ibanez 1527  Definitely a relic! Won't let the next one go though  Funny thing is; the finish on the site said "black", so, I was VERY surprised when I got it.



Haha nice one. Interesting about the finish. I've had the SD Hot Rails in a few guitars, and it's nearly always impressive. Seeing as I'm using the ESP for a lot of styles, I needed a bit more output than what the parallel axis had on offer, so surprisingly, the Dimebucker I had floating about sounds really awesome in there, perfect for fun classic hard rock and metal. I've heard the Dimebucker sound like shit before too, so it absolutely depends what body you put it in. I installed a push/push volume pot too, gives it a few more switching options. Awesome guitar.


----------



## sicmaggot08

my little collection.


----------



## a curry

Ok so i see a club for ibanez and carvin, how about one for the esp guys out there. so post a pic and give a description!





more to come when its finished this week

so come on guys lets see how many we can get up here!


----------



## LtdRay

wat about ltd


----------



## 7stringDemon

LtdRay said:


> wat about ltd


 
OP posted an LTD. I assume that this is an ESP/LTD thread.


----------



## LtdRay

k then m-107




this is my first and only seven string


----------



## 7stringDemon

You should really consider taking a bigger picture. And more of them!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Sadly I only have a 6 string ESP currently. I very possibly may be getting an LTD for my next seven. But idk. I know, you guys should tell me why I should choose LTD over an Agile


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## Bouillestfu

Fucking right!!!!


----------



## blister7321

Mattayus said:


>



still hate how beautiful that came out 
damn thing haunts me
do you still have it


----------



## oneblackened

LTD Deluxe H-1007.


----------



## Church2224

When I get pics of my M-Seven I sure will post them here. 

Gotta love ESPs! Play, sound and are built extremely well.


----------



## Don Vito

^ You have NO idea how much I want a real Alexi ESP.


----------



## Church2224

sicmaggot08 said:


> my little collection.



You sir have awesome taste! Nice Arsenal man!


----------



## BornToLooze

I have no idea how y'all take such good pictures


----------



## Don Vito

^ That rigged up Gus G looks awesome!


----------



## Mattayus

blister7321 said:


> still hate how beautiful that came out
> damn thing haunts me
> do you still have it



Heck yes. Unless something really knocks me off my feet I don't think I'll ever get rid of it


----------



## BornToLooze

kennedyblake said:


> ^ That rigged up Gus G looks awesome!


I original had the neck pickup out too but i got tired of the hole


----------



## cosmitron

ESP/LTD VIPER 407 (in ESP case - which smells like cotton candy, just like Gibson cases!!! paid 350):














(mod with switch hat knobs, which seriously add a vintage vibe to it.)

I'm still fighting with the EMG to find something I like about them, but it's almost there (will probably get me a pair of BKPs eventually). The balance is not so good but I can live with it, just like I did with my other SGs. The neck first seemed huge compared to the RG7620, but it took me several hours to get used to it, and now I love it.
The guitar finish is just flawless and the guitar is solid as rock.
I was avoiding the LTD brand because of some common prejudice about Korean made guitars. I was so wrong!

I'm already planning to get me a EC407 or (if money is good) the Eclipse 7 strings about to be launch


----------



## Ericbrujo

My first 7 String Guitar -


----------



## Church2224

Ericbrujo said:


> My first 7 String Guitar -



I played the FR version of that the other day, awesome guitar for the money.


----------



## phrygian12

I just got my ESP M-II today and it's pretty cool, but there's a small annoying problem with it. 

I did buy this second hand, but the thing is pretty much new.
Anyway the problem is the alinement with the strings, when I get pass the 12th fret on the high E string, it literary slips off the fretboard when you fret it. The neck joint seems to have a gap on the side, I can slip one of my Paul Gilbert picks between the neck joint and the neck itself easily. 

Is this a flaw with the guitar or was the neck taken off and place back on wrong, but I'd imagine if that were the case it'd aline back up perfectly. 

Anyway I'll post pictures pretty soon.

So anyone have any experience with this problem before with ESP or am I one of those lucky ones?


----------



## SYLrules88

ill be buying an LTD snakebyte this fall. i would go for the ESP version if it weren't $3k . also gonna put some colored pickups in it yet, havent decided what though. its gonna sound/look great!


----------



## Alex6534

Hey guys, just saw this thread pop up at the right moment! I have a chance to buy a 1995 ESP M-II Deluxe for £450, is this a good deal? It has a D sonic in the bridge and stock in the single coil neck. I'm not a fan of single coils but might try an fit a mini humbucker in there. What do you guys think? I'm after a guitar that is a lean mean shredding machine  so that primarily means a great neck and comfortable to play. Any thoughts?!


----------



## Church2224

phrygian12 said:


> I just got my ESP M-II today and it's pretty cool, but there's a small annoying problem with it.
> 
> I did buy this second hand, but the thing is pretty much new.
> Anyway the problem is the alinement with the strings, when I get pass the 12th fret on the high E string, it literary slips off the fretboard when you fret it. The neck joint seems to have a gap on the side, I can slip one of my Paul Gilbert picks between the neck joint and the neck itself easily.
> 
> Is this a flaw with the guitar or was the neck taken off and place back on wrong, but I'd imagine if that were the case it'd aline back up perfectly.
> 
> Anyway I'll post pictures pretty soon.
> 
> So anyone have any experience with this problem before with ESP or am I one of those lucky ones?



I think some one just did not put the neck on correctly. I would contact a Guitar Tech, or MaxofMetal, to see what to do exactly. It might just need the neck to be positioned correctly. I honestly think some one put the neck on wrong when the previous owner had it. If it is an ESP defect then Contact ESP and see what they can do. I know a couple of people who have had Warranty repairs with ESP and they all had great experiences with it  (Of the two I know they had the necks warped, ESP Replaced the necks on both, no charge, and one of the necks was a custom order neck) ESP does really care about their guitars. 


Also I might be Having a Valcano Red Horizon FR Coming soon, I played two today, both were stellar!


----------



## phrygian12

cool, I'll take the neck off and see if that's the problem. 

Kinda hard to see with crappy camera phone, but here's some pictures of how close it is to the edge of the fretboard.


----------



## Church2224

phrygian12 said:


> cool, I'll take the neck off and see if that's the problem.
> 
> Kinda hard to see with crappy camera phone, but here's some pictures of how close it is to the edge of the fretboard.



I am almost certain it just needs to be put back into position. That sucks that is came like that man, but like I said it might just need to be put back on. Good luck though man, the M-II Maple is one of my favorite production guitars out there.


----------



## phrygian12

Yep you were right, I didn't even need to take the screws completely out before it just shifted into place. Now this this guitar 100% awesome. I'm not sure why he did that, maybe it's an old shipping trick or something? because the guitar wasn't even close to being in tune when I took it out of the case. 

Yeah this guitar is freak'n awesome, it sounds great, though I personally like the Mirage custom I have more than this M-II, there's something about neck on the Mirage that makes everything feel easy. However this standard series is top notch. 

I'll post pictures when I get my camera back, though everyone's seen this guitar a billion times before.


----------



## Church2224

phrygian12 said:


> Yep you were right, I didn't even need to take the screws completely out before it just shifted into place. Now this this guitar 100% awesome. I'm not sure why he did that, maybe it's an old shipping trick or something? because the guitar wasn't even close to being in tune when I took it out of the case.
> 
> Yeah this guitar is freak'n awesome, it sounds great, though I personally like the Mirage custom I have more than this M-II, there's something about neck on the Mirage that makes everything feel easy. However this standard series is top notch.
> 
> I'll post pictures when I get my camera back, though everyone's seen this guitar a billion times before.



Good to hear it man 

Of course we needs pics, it might be an ESP M-II, but it is YOUR ESP M-II


----------



## phrygian12

I had posted these up in the NGD thread I made.

I'll take better pictures tomorrow when it's during the day.


----------



## HighGain510

I am SOOOOOO psyched, Llexi sold me his ESP CS Horizon III in "Andromeda" finish!!! 













CAN'T. WAIT.  Lots and lots of pics when she gets here from across the pond!


----------



## Leuchty

My 2 children:


----------



## bouVIP

CYBERSYN said:


> My 2 children:



That sexy white!


----------



## gn011625

These are my ESP guitars, if you are interested for more photos, please check out this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/194040-my-esp-guitar-collections.html


----------



## mikernaut

mmm HIII. Needs black hardware and trem though Matt 

Congrats again.


----------



## 7stringDemon

2002 ESP LTD M-252

Not even mine. But I'm modding it for a close friend.

More needs to be done but this is ABOUT what it's going to look like. Adding some red scratches and doing some touch-up to the lower horn so that it looks like a burst, like the rest of the guitar does. Then putting in an OFR and black DiMarzio's. Not sure what ones yet.


----------



## noizfx

7stringDemon said:


>



I LIKE!


----------



## Surcrit

This is my ESP LTD MH-1000FR Deluxe


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Here is my recent LTD JK-1, I just LOVE it, it sounds awesome. 








Here is the NGD thread, but WARNING: large images.


----------



## HighGain510

Well the ESP Custom Shop Horizon-III arrived today, unfortunately I'm also feeling like absolute crap so I snapped a few iPhone pics and played it for maybe 20 minutes all day.  Here's a few shots, I'll take some better ones with my SLR later when I'm feeling better.


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> Well the ESP Custom Shop Horizon-III arrived today, unfortunately I'm also feeling like absolute crap so I snapped a few iPhone pics and played it for maybe 20 minutes all day.  Here's a few shots, I'll take some better ones with my SLR later when I'm feeling better.



DAMN!!!

It looks good man! Glad it came in as expected (sorry you are not feeling well though ) How are you liking it though?


----------



## SYLrules88

abracadabra, there, you're feeling better! MORE PICS!!  its absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Tom 1.0

*Mod EDIT: We have a classifieds for a reason. Pushing your gear outside the classifieds *


----------



## victim5150

Just got this baby last week. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Nag

Hey Church ! I still haven't contrib00ted to the ESP whore thread . I suck at taking pics, my cam isn't really made for this kind of stuff (in other words, it sucks xD) but here's my SV anyway ! And yes I went kinda black and white for the extra class 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


And just cause I'm awesome, here's another pic with it's bastard Jackson twin !






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


PS I know I give you a glimpse at the mess in my room, please be kind enough not to comment on it !


----------



## Church2224

Nagash said:


> Hey Church ! I still haven't contrib00ted to the ESP whore thread . I suck at taking pics, my cam isn't really made for this kind of stuff (in other words, it sucks xD) but here's my SV anyway ! And yes I went kinda black and white for the extra class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> And just cause I'm awesome, here's another pic with it's bastard Jackson twin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> PS I know I give you a glimpse at the mess in my room, please be kind enough not to comment on it !



nagash.....

That is such an epic pair! Nice man!


----------



## VinnyShredz

spawnofthesith said:


>


 
This guitar is beautiful!!!


----------



## possumkiller

One day I will have another custom ESP! The fretboard is just amazing!! I still cry when I think about how I sold off my custom shop KH4 :'(

EDIT: Nagash is that a Jackson Stars??? Where did you find it?? I know I am an ESP fanboy but, the RR just looks right as a Jackson.


----------



## Nag

I found it on french ebay, got lucky as fuck xD. It is indeed a Jackson Stars RR J2SP (many people call it the "Laiho RR"). Modded it with a SD Parallel Axis Distortion + coil split, good shtuff


----------



## guy in latvia

Sweet SV and RR!

I used to own that same model SV, it was a very good guitar, kind of regret selling it, but the upper access was horrendous, it probably even worse on the Jackson, I still want one so badly...


----------



## MatthewK

guy in latvia said:


> Sweet SV and RR!
> 
> I used to own that same model SV, it was a very good guitar, kind of regret selling it, but the upper access was horrendous, it probably even worse on the Jackson, I still want one so badly...



Did yours maybe have the old cutaway? I had a 2008 SV with bigger cutaway and I didn't have any issues with upper fret access. We'll see when I get it back in a few days.


----------



## Nag

never had as good upper fret access than on my SV. dunno if they changed the cutaways but mine is a 2009 and kicks ass.


----------



## HighGain510

Well I figured we had decent sunlight so I'd try to snap a few quick shots again of my ESPs. The FR-II is a tough one to do in a semi-lit room, it's coming out more purple/gray than it should, the guitar is black with SILVER swirls.


----------



## MFB

I'm pretty sure I'm gonna end up having my Apex II refinish in that flip-flop "Andromeda" finish. Shit looks ace, plus I don't have to swap out my already cosmo hardware for something else to match, since my initial Sky Blue wouldn't look good with it


----------



## technomancer

Matt you so need to haul those outside and take some real pics


----------



## japs5607

My Viper with JH EMG's and my newly acquired SC 607


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> Well I figured we had decent sunlight so I'd try to snap a few quick shots again of my ESPs. The FR-II is a tough one to do in a semi-lit room, it's coming out more purple/gray than it should, the guitar is black with SILVER swirls.



Now THAT is a gorgeous pair of ESPs man!

Almost makes me feel bad I will be breaking them up soon...


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> Matt you so need to haul those outside and take some real pics



I would love to but a) it's hot outside today!  and b) Flyers/Devils Game 1 is starting!  Priorities! 



Church2224 said:


> Now THAT is a gorgeous pair of ESPs man!
> 
> Almost makes me feel bad I will be breaking them up soon...



This is true, but she's going to a loving home and I'll still have the H-III!  3 weeks until she gets some good pickups too, can't wait to hear how it screams with that JB in the bridge! Alder + maple superstrat = win!  It is funny though, the FR-II still has that super-glossy fretboard because it's still brand new, Llexi claimed he hardly played the H-III but the glossy finish has been worn away quite a bit over the course of 4 years!


----------



## Sephiroth952

HighGain510 said:


> b) Flyers/Devils Game 1 is starting!  Priorities!


Holy hell thanks for reminding me.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Just realized I've only posted my ESP in here and neither of my LTDs












And just cuz its so sexy, another pic of the ESP


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

japs5607 said:


> My Viper with JH EMG's and my newly acquired SC 607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



How do you like the Hetfield pickups?


----------



## gunshow86de

Not sure if it's appropriate to put here, but today's Hello Music deal is for the Phoenix II. A _real_ ESP, brand new and under $1,000. Not going to beat that. 

HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios

HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios


----------



## HighGain510

gunshow86de said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to put here, but today's Hello Music deal is for the Phoenix II. A _real_ ESP, brand new and under $1,000. Not going to beat that.
> 
> HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios
> 
> HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios



As long as you dig the firebird shape, that is.  That is a sweet deal on an ESP if that model is your bag though!


----------



## japs5607

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> How do you like the Hetfield pickups?



I Love them, so much louder and clearer that n the standard 81/85 combo that was in it before, all my band mates noticed the difference as soon as I plugged it in. Highly recommend


----------



## MrAndersen

Hola peps!

Just wanted to show off my new ESP LTD EC-401FM. Looks soooo good.
The rosewood fretboard almost looks like ebony. Yum yum.











Here together with my Love Rock loaded with BareKnuckle Nailbombs.





Peace out!


----------



## guill666

Here are some pics of what passed by my home by the past 3 years (some are still here and will nver move^^)


Part 1 :


----------



## guill666

Part 2 :


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Vinchester

Dude that's some awesome collection and I appreciate you sharing, but can you keep the number of pics/pic size down? The photo quality isn't even that good to benefit from them being over 2000px wide.


----------



## guill666

yep, uploaded the pics via imageshack and asked that they are being resized 320*320... but seems it screws somehow.

gonna reupload all the stuff and edit my posts


----------



## Nag

guill666

I

HATE

YOU


 that's a sick collection there, love the pink Laiho, the explorers, and the Gus G the most. question for you, do the ESP strats also have that lacquer I hate on many fenders, or are the necks sanded satin ?


----------



## guill666

Well on old "vintage plus" (like 400 and 800 series), lacquer is quite thin, as most are see thru (alder or swamp ash). For the full colored ones and the vintage plus distressed, the lacquer is like most fender I think.
For the neck it really depends on wich model exactly^^


----------



## McBrain

What model is this? Do you have a better picture of it? 






The body and 27 frets looks like a MV, but the headstock looks Caparison'ish, which makes it look like a Horus rip-off. I dig it though.


----------



## guill666

That's a japanese signature/custom shop - Ruiza D Black Growl :

ESP | Artist Series | Ruiza


----------



## McBrain

Thanks!

Ah, ok. The headstock looked different to me. Great looking guitar! I personally have serious GAS for an Original Series MV at the moment.


----------



## Andromalia

@Guill666: Dibs on the MX ! 
Nearly pulled the trigger on the tele, you got it on ebay not that long ago, correct ?


----------



## bouVIP

My new Edwards E-CY-165CTM baby next to my other favorite MH-1000


----------



## MatthewK

My SV Standard and its ridiculously large case.


----------



## Nag

yeah haha the SV cases are huge, but they're worth it for the guitar that is inside 

I'll never let my SV go, it's a killer guitar (once you got rid of the EMGs, that it )

what we need is more Arrow models in this thread !


----------



## phrygian12

Man I'm Jelly at Guill666, I want an old school Mirage with the Jackson style headstock! laskjgkljasglkj


----------



## Force

Guill, how could you let any of them go? Not enough room? Get a warehouse, it's seems you could afford one.


----------



## Vinchester

Nagash said:


> yeah haha the SV cases are huge, but they're worth it for the guitar that is inside
> 
> I'll never let my SV go, it's a killer guitar (once you got rid of the EMGs, that it )
> 
> what we need is more Arrow models in this thread !



Hey you SV owners what do you think of the neck joint? I love the shape too (am a big fan of Rhoads) but that neck thru joint on the Alexi totally put me off. Beyond the 17th fret your thumb is practically wrapping the body itself


----------



## guill666

Andromalia said:


> @Guill666: Dibs on the MX !
> Nearly pulled the trigger on the tele, you got it on ebay not that long ago, correct ?



Nope got it for at least 2 years. But you probably saw my sell auction for it some weeks ago.

I decided to keep it finally as the trussroad is kind broken and don't wanna scam someone selling it broken


----------



## Nag

Vinchester said:


> Hey you SV owners what do you think of the neck joint? I love the shape too (am a big fan of Rhoads) but that neck thru joint on the Alexi totally put me off. Beyond the 17th fret your thumb is practically wrapping the body itself




Well yeah the neck joint isn't at the best position ever but I dunno, I can play it normally.I prefer the upper fret zone on my SV to the one on my RR


----------



## MatthewK

Vinchester said:


> Hey you SV owners what do you think of the neck joint? I love the shape too (am a big fan of Rhoads) but that neck thru joint on the Alexi totally put me off. Beyond the 17th fret your thumb is practically wrapping the body itself



The body meets the neck on a JP6 or an RG (with AANJ) at the 17th fret too. It's not a problem for me on those guitars and it's not a problem on the SV either. I haven't had the pleasure of playing a 24-fret Jackson RR, so I can't comment on how it compares to those.


----------



## noizfx

Nagash said:


> what we need is more Arrow models in this thread !



Even though I don't have the Arrow but I have Jesse's signature guitar on order which is based on the Arrow shape!




Vinchester said:


> Hey you SV owners what do you think of the neck joint? I love the shape too (am a big fan of Rhoads) but that neck thru joint on the Alexi totally put me off. Beyond the 17th fret your thumb is practically wrapping the body itself



I have the Alexi (two of them, actually) and I have no problem with the neck joint, I can reach the 24th fret without any issue.


----------



## HighGain510

I think I already mentioned it earlier in this thread, but if the Andromeda version of the Arrow model weren't so expensive, I'd already own one!  That is by far the best-looking flying V design on the market today!


----------



## Vinchester

Ah thanks guys. Know what I've been playing my Eclipse which have the joint at fret 16th.. and the body is 55mm. Not that bothered because it sounds great. I don't know why I even complained about the SV neck joint  maybe I felt that for such a fast-looking guitar it could have been better designed.


----------



## noizfx

HighGain510 said:


> I think I already mentioned it earlier in this thread, but if the Andromeda version of the Arrow model weren't so expensive, I'd already own one!  That is by far the best-looking flying V design on the market today!



Shouldn't your custom shop be about the same price as that?


----------



## HighGain510

noizfx said:


> Shouldn't your custom shop be about the same price as that?



I bought mine used, plus it's a CS. The Andromeda finish Arrow is a standard production model isn't it?  I could see dropping the cash on a used CS but if the price is the same for a production model Arrow I would be less inclined to pay so much!  It's a shame as that shape and finish are absolutely amazing! 

EDIT: Quick google search showed it coming up @ US$4,733.32, which is WAY more than my CS cost me.


----------



## noizfx

HighGain510 said:


> I bought mine used, plus it's a CS. The Andromeda finish Arrow is a standard production model isn't it?



Ah that explains!

The Arrow is a Japanese domestic model though, not a regular "Standard" production model, which means it's the same level as a custom shop, at least in terms of the actual production of the guitar goes, hence the price tag... it's a custom shop level guitar without any custom options, the same goes with all the Japanese domestic (aka Original Series) guitars.


----------



## schizoidasylum




----------



## noizfx

^ that looks sweet! Very Cool!


----------



## BornToLooze

Here's some pictures of my Forest since I changed the pickup





















but I'm not digging the bridge pickup too much, so it's probably gonna get something else


----------



## MesaENGR412

I always forget that I have this because I don't play it. Here is my ESP/LTD:

KH-202










Here is how I got it:






-AJH


----------



## ElJeffe

Thought I should throw my two beloved ESP's into this thread of awesome epic proportions! Some seriously sick axes in this thread!




good times.


----------



## BornToLooze

MesaENGR412 said:


> I always forget that I have this because I don't play it.



Ok I get that you don't play it, but how the hell do you forget you have a guitar? Especially if it's signed by Metallica?


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD




----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

holy shit schizoidasylum, that looked like it came out of an esp custom shop.


----------



## MesaENGR412

BornToLooze said:


> Ok I get that you don't play it, but how the hell do you forget you have a guitar? Especially if it's signed by Metallica?



Yeah...I know.....shame on me. I shouldn't forget about it. 
It stays in it's original box for the time being in a spare bedroom. Making a display case for it so it will be more out in the open, but, since I tour a lot with other guitar companies' guitars that I am endorsed by and I don't take it out often, it slips my mind as a guitar that I have at home. Got it 4 years ago. Still can't believe I won it! 

-AJH


----------



## schizoidasylum

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> holy shit schizoidasylum, that looked like it came out of an esp custom shop.




thanks!
just some sand paper, spray paint, wood stain, left over steel from a dog cage, and some free time. Its an ESP/LTD Viper 1000 from 2003. Its been a work horse for about 9 years. Great guitar.


----------



## phrygian12

The neck on the the blue Mirage, seems a bit thicker than the purple Mirage, which is awesome because I don't really dig the thin C or super U shape necks. I have a M-II and it's great guitar, but I don't really like that gap you get when playing chords or whatever. 

I've had G.A.S for a see thru Mirage for a long time and finally got one. Now only if I can find an old Horizon or Mirage with the Jackson Headstock style.


----------



## Church2224

WOW I missed a lot of awesome ESPs! Nice guitars guys. 

Also Guil, I envy you man. You also got a nice ESP M-Seven on the way as well.


----------



## Shroony




----------



## kevdes93

it had the old cockstock too... one of the only guitars i regret selling, but books for school needed to be bought  

the d-activators sounded totally tight butthole.


----------



## Hellfiredragon9

Might as well post mine. Picked it up a few months ago, still know nothing about it lol.


----------



## 7stringDemon

This was a lot further back in the thread but can someone explain the "I am the table" joke?

I should probably be caught up but I'm not. I hate Metallica and Jame Hetfields vocals. So I don't keep up with anything that's too closely related to them.


----------



## Church2224

7stringDemon said:


> This was a lot further back in the thread but can someone explain the "I am the table" joke?
> 
> I should probably be caught up but I'm not. I hate Metallica and Jame Hetfields vocals. So I don't keep up with anything that's too closely related to them.



Just listen to this


----------



## noizfx

Just got a new ESP the other day!






Full NGD here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...251-ngd-esp-signature-content-katana-7-a.html


----------



## Church2224

Now that thing is awesome! Congrats man


----------



## yellowv

Here's my LTD. I will have a real ESP to add soon.


----------



## Church2224

^ And I can't wait to see that ESP man!


----------



## yellowv

Church2224 said:


> ^ And I can't wait to see that ESP man!



Yeah me too


----------



## jordanky

Just went through this thread, drooling. Stoked to get my Eclipse II back in soon and hopefully this one isn't a lemon haha


----------



## Church2224

jordanky said:


> Just went through this thread, drooling. Stoked to get my Eclipse II back in soon and hopefully this one isn't a lemon haha



Are they getting you a new one or still trying to fix the old one?


----------



## jordanky

Church2224 said:


> Are they getting you a new one or still trying to fix the old one?



According to the emails, I'm going to be getting a brand new guitar and they will inspect mine, and I guess try and figure out what's actually wrong with it. The first ESP should have showed up to the warranty department on Thursday or Friday. I think that the neck has started to twist or something, although they said that it 'played great and was set up perfectly when it left their shop' even though the action was set at .067" right out of the case when I got it back  But hopefully it all gets sorted out because it's such a sweet guitar!


----------



## Church2224

jordanky said:


> According to the emails, I'm going to be getting a brand new guitar and they will inspect mine, and I guess try and figure out what's actually wrong with it. The first ESP should have showed up to the warranty department on Thursday or Friday. I think that the neck has started to twist or something, although they said that it 'played great and was set up perfectly when it left their shop' even though the action was set at .067" right out of the case when I got it back  But hopefully it all gets sorted out because it's such a sweet guitar!



They are sweet guitars, man, all ESPs are! But I have heard sometimes ESPs have issues with the necks twisting and warping, it is not the first time I have heard of that. That being said it is a rare occurrence and you were one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## bazguitarman

I think I'll jump in here with some pics of my current ESP/LTD's, and also some I no longer own..........

*Currently Own/Play*

ESP Eclipse II





ESP Horizon NT II





LTD H-1007





LTD D-5






*Used To Own*

ESP M-1 NT





LTD EC-1000





Viper 1000


----------



## 1b4n3z

Swapped an M-II for this. Playbility-wise they're about equal and I miss the extra two frets on the M.. But I like the tone better now and I feel every guitar should have an ebony fretboard 

EDIT: It's the Paul Landers designed model, but I swapped out some added bling and now it resembles the rest of the Eclipse lineup. Better like this.


----------



## USMC_OriginalSin

Those are my two. I've got a Maple board M-II in the mail for me right now too. Should get here in a few days


----------



## BaptizedBurning

LTD EC-401FM. Got it for a steal on Craigslist; plays great.


----------



## Garnoch

Some great guitars here! Got my first this year....


----------



## indrangelion

I fucking love this thread! Great guitars everyone!

There was a period in my life where I owned at least 9 ESP guitars in my arsenal. While I had to sell them one at a time over the years, they're still the brand I look up to for quality guitars. Anyway, here are some photos of the ESP's I used to own. In order, starting with my first:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ You must be kicking yourself for not keeping the Navigator eh?


----------



## indrangelion

Yeah pretty much.

Looking at my post again, reminds me of how much I loved those guitars. Me sad now.


----------



## clopstyle

My new NT-II


----------



## madrigal77

Picked this guy up for $200 a month or so ago.

Before:





After:





Also, if one thing can be learned from this thread, it's that abalone should be banned from use on guitars


----------



## ElNitro

Hey Guys,

as i got no photos of my ESP currently here is a little video i did some time ago.

This ESP is my most beloved guitar for years.


----------



## BornToLooze

Don't think I've posted these in here yet











And i need to take some newer pictures of the 7 since I changed the pickups again.


----------



## Uno Mas

I sold the Urban Camo and Hammett. I still have the Hanneman. The quality of the Hanneman is unbelievable.


----------



## wiretap

Haven't posted on this forum in a very long time but have found myself lurking quite a bit recently, so I figured I'd contribute my little piece to this thread. Sorry in advance for the crappy cell phone pictures!

*Current stuff:*

My most recent, Snow White Phoenix-II.





Silverburst Eclipse-II.





Snow White Eclipse-II.





Also have a custom that should be ready, hopefully, by March or April. Haven't checked up on any progress on it yet, though.

*Previous stuff:
*
Black Phoenix-II (Still have this, but the neck/headstock is broken)





STBC Eclipse-II (Only pic I could find)


----------



## implicit

Church2224 said:


> Just listen to this




what an awful piece of music... they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## jordanky

Party time:


----------



## yellowv




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Wyvern Claw

Some updated pics of the one I already posted, plus my newest ESP.


----------



## imprinted

Swapped the Super3 in the Bridge for a BKP Warpig (white with black hex pieces) and kept the Air Norton S in the neck. Lovely. Favourite guitar I own!


----------



## gainiac

ESP KH-2 NTB





ESP SV STD


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

Wyvern Claw said:


> Some updated pics of the one I already posted, plus my newest ESP.



That Hanneman looks sick, always preferred the one with the Eagle inlays. I am going to be honest that other one is bloody hideous! Top marks for going for it, but I'd rather rock a Sponge Bob!


----------



## Wyvern Claw

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> That Hanneman looks sick, always preferred the one with the Eagle inlays. I am going to be honest that other one is bloody hideous! Top marks for going for it, but I'd rather rock a Sponge Bob!



Haha, fair enough. Some people say that, but when I made a post about possibly trading it for a GL-20, you'd be surprised how many people told me to keep mine because it was that badass. It certainly takes some getting used to if you're not into "extreme" (I suppose would be the word) body shapes, but once I was finally able to wrap my head around its design, I came to think it's actually beautiful... To me, at least. 

It's also the best sounding/playing guitar I own, although the Hanneman is about equal I suppose. The custom is a little more versatile for only having two pickup options, but those two suit all styles.


----------



## Church2224

Wow some awesome guitars have been posted since I have been gone.

I think people are beginning to realize why we ESP guys whore them up so much!


----------



## Dark_Matter




----------



## Big Rich

here's mine 




















here are my LTD 7 strings


----------



## jordanky

^^^ Hey dude, you should check out this awesome guitarist. His name is George Lynch 

Awesome collection. I've played a handful of those ESP Lynch models and they are such great guitars.


----------



## BillbergNT7

My ESP NT-7


----------



## will_shred

Wyvern Claw said:


> Some updated pics of the one I already posted, plus my newest ESP.



mother of god &#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## FACTORY

All Mahogany ESP LTD VIPER-1000 With ebony (2011 model) upgraded.


----------



## Xibuque

90's Cockstock Horizon


----------



## cromaticas

Some sweet axes..here's my mh400nt.Korean,from 2007.Pics could be better 










Horizon above made me jizz in my pants


----------



## SkweakyMuffin

I can't say that I have a collection of ESPs, but I do have a 1992 ESP M-II Deluxe that isn't too shabby that I can post ! The original owner swapped the original pickups and trem system for an EMG 85/SA combo and an OFR. He also installed a tone knob that isn't functional for some odd reason. Makes for a pretty sweet metal machine in C standard!


----------



## Arsenal12

arkansasmatt said:


> awsome



too flashy for me to ever own, but man I love this finish


----------



## mikernaut

It looked cool but unfortunately it was kind of "lifeless" compared to most of the other ESP's I have owned.


----------



## Duraesu

my semi-custom Eclipse! Only the binding is different from the regular DPS finish model


----------



## Luafcm

My bass player just picked this guitar up. Very good quality on this one! 

I've got a KH JR mini LTD guitar with badassed inlays. It's pretty rippin around the campfire with a metalzone loaded pignose amp.


----------



## Jake

man I miss this thing


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

My LTD MH-1000FR. I love this guitar so much! The way the neck feels and the way the quilt looks make me so happy. I used to have an EC-401FM until I realized how much more comfortable the horizon shaped bodies are 


























I also have an LTD H-1007FR waiting all packaged up at my parents house. I'm trying not to open it until christmas  The anticipation is just too much!!!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE




----------



## MetalDaze

I made a NGD for this, but why not throw it in here too


----------



## Church2224

MetalDaze said:


> I made a NGD for this, but why not throw it in here too



Damn I wish ESP did not cancel their special orders. I would order one just like it.


----------



## MetalDaze

I was playing it last night. I love it. I wasn't so sure about the 81 in the neck at first, but I actually like it now.


----------



## Church2224

EMGs are not as bad as people make them out to be. I plan on putting in X series EMGs in all of in the future. If you ever want to let go of that M-II, let me know man.


----------



## MetalDaze

Church2224 said:


> EMGs are not as bad as people make them out to be. I plan on putting in X series EMGs in all of in the future. If you ever want to let go of that M-II, let me know man.


 
Are you going to learn to play lefty?


----------



## Church2224

MetalDaze said:


> Are you going to learn to play lefty?



Oh damn I forgot...

I will try to be like Michael Angelo Batio and become ambidextrous


----------



## SouthpawGuy

MetalDaze said:


> I made a NGD for this, but why not throw it in here too



Nice one ! 

Do I recognise some handles from LGT ?


----------



## SouthpawGuy

Here's another lefty ... I custom ordered this one in '90 or '91, can't remember for sure, it's been a while. 




































ESP Japan S800 circa 1991 

Trans Purple burst with tinted maple neck, rosewood fingerboard, black pickguard. All gold hardware, OFR and staggered vintage tuners.

Electronics are EMG 89 in the bridge and I think an EMG S and an SA. Push pull on the 89 splits the humbucker to single coil but is still active and noise cancelling. Mini switch for combining neck and bridge pickup. Master volume and tone control with Tele style knobs.

This was my main gigging guitar at the time, it's very versatile, lots of sounds and pickup options.


----------



## MetalDaze

SouthpawGuy said:


> Nice one !
> 
> Do I recognise some handles from LGT ?



That's me


----------



## nic0us




----------



## HighGain510

How about something from the old USA ESP Custom Shop? Talk about rare, ever seen a semi-hollow Horizon before?!  










































Snagged this from Japan and brought her back to the states, forgot I never shared pics (held off on posting about it a while back until I knew I had locked it down and it had left Japan, but then I forgot to post about it later )! It's a pretty cool guitar, little piece of ESP history right there!  The stock pickups are great, the folks at the shop put a fresh set of strings on her before shipping so I still haven't killed them yet but I'm curious to check what the pickups are in this one. They sound like an older JB in the bridge and either a Jazz or a 59 neck, but the combo sounds fantastic stock so I don't think I'm going to end up touching a thing on here.  It has a carbon fiber nut too which was a nice touch!  She's definitely seen some playing time, the frets have been recrowned for sure, but this thing has some major balls behind it!  I'm still trying to confirm it, but I think I even know the gent who built this one and if it was in fact him, I'm not surprised that it's such a good guitar!


----------



## Darkened




----------



## Doomlord

My white/black sawtooth named "SSV Normandy"






My custom ordered black/green scythe named "Doomshade"






And last but not least, my Custom Shop luminous sawtooth named "Hatebreeder"


----------



## Sleazy_D

Some very nice looking axes in this thread, gentlemen. I just posted these in the "random 6's" thread, then i saw the ESP Thread, so of course i had to participate. sorry for somewhat of a double post, blah


----------



## p2ltronilogd

wrong thread sorry


----------



## Church2224

Sleazy_D said:


> Some very nice looking axes in this thread, gentlemen. I just posted these in the "random 6's" thread, then i saw the ESP Thread, so of course i had to participate. sorry for somewhat of a double post, blah



That is a sick collection man, how do you like the NVs and the Snakebyte?


----------



## Sleazy_D

Church2224 said:


> That is a sick collection man, how do you like the NVs and the Snakebyte?



thanks dude, i love the NV's. ive had the black one since 10/08, and the white since 9/2009, they really feel great. the snakebyte feels really good too. i've had two gibson explorers quite a while ago. once i played the snakebyte for like ten minutes i thought "i need to have this!" ha.


----------



## Mprinsje

p2ltronilogd said:


> Here's a custom Aria I've owned since I graduated High School which is 5 years ago.
> Did a few modifications and this is the final outcome
> Specs below
> 
> *pic*
> 
> *specs*



wat.


anyway, just to stay relevant here:






LTD mh50-NT, yanked out the neck pickup because i don't use it on this guitar, emg 85 in bridge pos, single volume.


----------



## Sleazy_D

Mprinsje said:


> wat.
> 
> 
> anyway, just to stay relevant here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTD mh50-NT, yanked out the neck pickup because i don't use it on this guitar, emg 85 in bridge pos, single volume.



thats my fav pickup configuration, 1 pickup 1 volume. well done, sir.


----------



## Church2224

Sleazy_D said:


> thanks dude, i love the NV's. ive had the black one since 10/08, and the white since 9/2009, they really feel great. the snakebyte feels really good too. i've had two gibson explorers quite a while ago. once i played the snakebyte for like ten minutes i thought "i need to have this!" ha.



Nice! I might have to look into the NV and maybe the Snakebyte. Thanks for making my GAS worse man


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

p2ltronilogd said:


> Here's a custom* Aria *



I find your lack of ESP...

disturbing...


----------



## Sleazy_D

Church2224 said:


> Nice! I might have to look into the NV and maybe the Snakebyte. Thanks for making my GAS worse man



ha, me sowwy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mprinsje said:


> .



>Low end LTD
>Beat to shit
>No neck pickup
>EMG 85 bridge 
>Duct tape
>2 empty controls
>Volume on lowest control

Dude... Are we related?


----------



## Church2224

Sleazy_D said:


> ha, me sowwy



Don't be man, I always have bad ESP GAS 

Hell this is my list of guitars to get next year- 

ESP Horizon NT-II Black Aqua 

ESP Horizon FR-II Reindeer Blue 

ESP M-II Maple Black

ESP Eclipse Silverburst 

ESP LTD Elite M-II Maple Trans Black

ESP LTD Elite ST Trans Red or blue....or BOTH


----------



## Church2224

BTW Those beat LTDs are sweet as hell


----------



## Sleazy_D

Church2224 said:


> Don't be man, I always have bad ESP GAS
> 
> Hell this is my list of guitars to get next year-
> 
> ESP Horizon NT-II Black Aqua
> 
> ESP Horizon FR-II Reindeer Blue
> 
> ESP M-II Maple Black
> 
> ESP Eclipse Silverburst
> 
> ESP LTD Elite M-II Maple Trans Black
> 
> ESP LTD Elite ST Trans Red or blue....or BOTH



Thats quite a shopping list! haha. i hear ya on the ESP GAS, i cant wait to see what else is gonna roll out in 2013.


----------



## Church2224

Sleazy_D said:


> Thats quite a shopping list! haha. i hear ya on the ESP GAS, i cant wait to see what else is gonna roll out in 2013.



I cut A LOT of grass, man. That is, if I stay single I will get all of these. 

Yeah I am excited too. They have confirmed that more ESP Standard, Signature and LTD models are coming out next year. I cannot wait, I am sure that list is going to expand.


----------



## Sleazy_D

Sheeeeeeeeeeyit, i will cut ALL the grass in the world for that list hahah. Oh the gas pains are brewin' and i haven't even seen whats on tap this coming year. arghghghg


----------



## Church2224

Sleazy_D said:


> Oh the gas pains are brewin' and i haven't even seen whats on tap. arghghghg



Welcome to my world bro


----------



## Sleazy_D

Church2224 said:


> Welcome to my world bro



you guys hirin'?!?!?! haha.


----------



## Church2224

Sleazy_D said:


> you guys hirin'?!?!?! haha.



More like recruiting, the Army of Church


----------



## Sleazy_D

Church2224 said:


> More like recruiting, the Army of Church



whatever gets you those axes, son!


----------



## xFallen

bouVIP said:


> Old pic since I sold my EX-OUTLAW but I will be getting a LTD Deluxe MH-1000 this weekend  can't wait to add it to this thread!


That one in the middle is so eye catching it wakes attention away from the other 2 lol


----------



## Arsenal12

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## Selkies

I think there is a JD600 for sale in the classifieds actually


----------



## Mprinsje

Church2224 said:


> BTW Those beat LTDs are sweet as hell



Those budget ltd's have so much value for the money it ain't even funny, new pickups and all set!

And damn reliable, god knows how many times mine hit walls/floors/ceilings/drumkits/singers


----------



## Mprinsje

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> >Low end LTD
> >Beat to shit
> >No neck pickup
> >EMG 85 bridge
> >Duct tape
> >2 empty controls
> >Volume on lowest control
> 
> Dude... Are we related?
> 
> *nice eclipse*



haha i was really doubting between getting an EC50 and the MH50NT, in the end i find strat shapes more comfortable but the one thing that sucks is that i can't put strat knobs on it because it's arched 

yours looks sweet man


----------



## phrygian12

HighGain510 said:


> How about something from the old USA ESP Custom Shop? Talk about rare, ever seen a semi-hollow Horizon before?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged this from Japan and brought her back to the states, forgot I never shared pics (held off on posting about it a while back until I knew I had locked it down and it had left Japan, but then I forgot to post about it later )! It's a pretty cool guitar, little piece of ESP history right there!  The stock pickups are great, the folks at the shop put a fresh set of strings on her before shipping so I still haven't killed them yet but I'm curious to check what the pickups are in this one. They sound like an older JB in the bridge and either a Jazz or a 59 neck, but the combo sounds fantastic stock so I don't think I'm going to end up touching a thing on here.  It has a carbon fiber nut too which was a nice touch!  She's definitely seen some playing time, the frets have been recrowned for sure, but this thing has some major balls behind it!  I'm still trying to confirm it, but I think I even know the gent who built this one and if it was in fact him, I'm not surprised that it's such a good guitar!




.......... I WANT DAT! 

Would it be too much trouble to ask for a video of it? I'm super curious of how it sounds both plugged and unplugged.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^That's making me want an EC-407 even more. 



Mprinsje said:


> haha i was really doubting between getting an EC50 and the MH50NT, in the end i find strat shapes more comfortable but the one thing that sucks is that i can't put strat knobs on it because it's arched
> 
> yours looks sweet man



Thanks. 

I was eyeing either the M-50 or the MH-50 since I wanted something with a "strat" scale length. After finding out about the EC-50 (and seeing some live videos of Rammstein ) I decided to get this one instead, and decided that 24.75'' isn't so bad for a 6-string. 

Also, it was refinished by me. Was originally a tobacco sunburst (you can see it on the first page of this thread), but I decided to refinish it blue. It was my first refin, so it isn't that good.  Now that I know a bit more, I may eventually refinish it again, this time either a purple or slime green.


----------



## Schmeer

Here's a pic of my ESP


----------



## 7stringDemon

Big Rich said:


> here's mine


 
Hey, what model is the neck-thru or set-neck on the left?

My friend is looking for a good upgrade from his M107.

EDIT: Figured it out. It's an M307


----------



## TemjinStrife

ESP "The Mirage" Custom. This will be Mr. Bowes' eventually


----------



## phrygian12

TemjinStrife said:


> ESP "The Mirage" Custom. This will be Mr. Bowes' eventually




D'awww I wanted it D:


----------



## oremus91

Holy crap holy crap holy crap that is so sick!


----------



## Manhell

Hello, I want to give my contribute too since I just love ESPs

I have a 99 M-II deluxe and a 97 The Mirage,
I've seen some The Mirages in here but mine has a Floyd Rose and no sperzels;


----------



## XGerardX




----------



## longfxukxnhair

My first ESP and it wont be my last


----------



## Manurack

Vinchester said:


> BKP Rebel Yell set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eclipse I Full thickness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this M-II so much that I'll probably buy another one just for the heck of it when I got the money.


 
This may sound stupid, but for a second there, I thought I saw Sid the Sloth from Ice Age taking the first pic because it looks him right above the bridge volume knob


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I hate mahogany necks, and I love Les Pauls. Major problem. This is my LTD WA-600 and the only mass production Les Paul model with a neck through maple neck and stock passive pickups that I know of. Other features include locking tuners, ebony board and SD JB/'59 pups. I'm Will Adler and ESP/LTD very grateful for making this highly underestimated guitar. It's a keeper fo sho. This pic is the day it arrived but I have it for two years now.


----------



## HighGain510

Did my best on an overcast day to snag some more pics of the Semi-hollow Horizon while I had the chance:














































































































Not sure if I'm going to hang onto it or not, there are a few things I've had my eye on that I can't swing unless I sell a few items so this might be heading out, who knows.  Pretty unique guitar though and it definitely sounds and plays awesome so if it stays I won't be crying about it or anything!  Cool little piece of ESP history right there!


----------



## Church2224

That thing is awesome Matt! I wish they did more semi hollow Horizons like that.


----------



## HighGain510

Thanks Kev! Yeah it does seem weird that they don't offer that option on the Horizon as I know they have done semi-hollow Eclipse models before, but then again this was a one-off custom shop order back when the CS was run out of the US so who knows.


----------



## Church2224

I might have to talk to my dealers so they can talk to their reps about it. Idk how much it would be. Custom shops with basic spec changes are not too expensive, but something like this would be a pretty penny


----------



## TheSixthWheel

HighGain510 said:


> Thanks Kev! Yeah it does seem weird that they don't offer that option on the Horizon as I know they have done semi-hollow Eclipse models before, but then again this was a one-off custom shop order back when the CS was run out of the US so who knows.





Church2224 said:


> I might have to talk to my dealers so they can talk to their reps about it. Idk how much it would be. Custom shops with basic spec changes are not too expensive, but something like this would be a pretty penny



I know it's a very different model, but the Brett Garsed Horizon is semi hollow.



Here's my ESP Horizon FR SW


----------



## HighGain510

TheSixthWheel said:


> I know it's a very different model, but the Brett Garsed Horizon is semi hollow.



Huh interesting, never saw that one but it's also not sold in the US and the design for the sound hole is a little less traditional and might not be as popular if you're not from Australia or a fan of the Southern Cross being prominently displayed on your guitar I'd guess....


----------



## TheSixthWheel

HighGain510 said:


> Huh interesting, never saw that one but it's also not sold in the US and the design for the sound hole is a little less traditional and might not be as popular if you're not from Australia I'd guess....




 The southern cross constellation is excessively and often tastelessly used here as a tattooed badge of patriotism. I'd probably like it more if there weren't a racist, uneducated stigma associated here with the southern cross. (IMO)
The fact that a model is in the export line shouldn't stop the die-hard yanks who really want it, like bunches of the other obscurities in the export series. They'll find a way.


----------



## HighGain510

TheSixthWheel said:


> The southern cross constellation is excessively and often tastelessly used here as a tattooed badge of patriotism. I'd probably like it more if there weren't a racist, uneducated stigma associated here with the southern cross. (IMO)
> The fact that a model is in the export line shouldn't stop the die-hard yanks who really want it, like bunches of the other obscurities in the export series. They'll find a way.



Yeah I guess if you're not actively looking for it, you wouldn't know it existed (until you had posted that, I had no idea he even had a sig model! ).


----------



## Church2224

TheSixthWheel said:


> I know it's a very different model, but the Brett Garsed Horizon is semi hollow.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my ESP Horizon FR SW



Lord knows I wish these would come to the USA, such a simple yet gorgeous looking guitar. Nice one man!


----------



## TheSixthWheel

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I guess if you're not actively looking for it, you wouldn't know it existed (until you had posted that, I had no idea he even had a sig model! ).



Yeah you're right. It's not his first sig model actually. He has a custom shop Horizon with the cock stock, which was his first Horizon and main guitar for years (and probably still is) since becoming an ESP endorser. These were available in the standard series, as well as the extremely unreasonably priced custom shop models.




Edit: better pic



Church2224 said:


> Lord knows I wish these would come to the USA, such a simple yet gorgeous looking guitar. Nice one man!



True, thanks dude!


----------



## kyo126

I wanted this one while ago, they were all sold before they hit the floor. So I have to pre-order it 5 months ago and it got here right before christmas!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

XGerardX said:


>



 at the Jackson in the corner


----------



## elq

Bah. This is what I get for browsing eBay late at night...








Coming soon.


----------



## Church2224

elq said:


> Bah. This is what I get for browsing eBay late at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon.



Eric, you sir, are a man of impeccable taste. PRS, Suhr, Thorn, KXK and now you are one of us ESP Brethren! Good choice sir! Tell us how it is. I never knew ESP would met your very high standards...


----------



## elq

Church2224 said:


> Eric, you sir, are a man of impeccable taste. PRS, Suhr, Thorn, KXK and now you are one of us ESP Brethren! Good choice sir! Tell us how it is. I never knew ESP would met your very high standards...




 I owned an M-I before, great guitar. Only sold it because the satin finish was a royal pain in the ass to keep clean and I didn't much care for the ToM.

A Kamikaze-III or sunburst Tiger might be joining this one sooner or later


----------



## SouthpawGuy

elq said:


> Bah. This is what I get for browsing eBay late at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon.



Now that's niiiice !!!


----------



## Andromalia

elq said:


> Bah. This is what I get for browsing eBay late at night...
> Coming soon.



This is what _I_ get for browsing the french Craigslist-style site....





Coming soon. 
Waiting for owner other pics to ascertain authenticity & stuff, (that truss rod cover certainly isn't original) guess it's one of the later EXP bolt-ons. Gave up on getting a true MX, just too expensive now.


----------



## Church2224

elq said:


> I owned an M-I before, great guitar. Only sold it because the satin finish was a royal pain in the ass to keep clean and I didn't much care for the ToM.
> 
> A Kamikaze-III or sunburst Tiger might be joining this one sooner or later



Yeah my M-II has the satin finish one it, it feels nice but can scratch easily. You always had good taste, just be sure to keep this one for a while


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Church2224 said:


> Eric, you sir, are a man of impeccable taste. PRS, Suhr, Thorn, KXK and now you are one of us ESP Brethren! Good choice sir! Tell us how it is. I never knew ESP would met your very high standards...



NICE!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Just picked up a MII today. Will try to post pics soon


----------



## Church2224

longfxukxnhair said:


> Just picked up a MII today. Will try to post pics soon



Nice! Which M-II did you get?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Church2224 said:


> Nice! Which M-II did you get?



2007 NTB


----------



## Aztec

I suck at taking photographs, but I just wanted to show you the flame on my Horizon NT-II.


----------



## narad

elq said:


> Bah. This is what I get for browsing eBay late at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon.



Nice one! I'm hot on the trail of a right-handed one! Best thing to come out of Kiko Loureiro dropping his endorsement!


----------



## DanieLibuy

First post in here.

My '97 Custom Shop Ouija.





























Regards.


----------



## LetsMosey

I'll be joining this club soon


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Sorry guys. Took me longer to get pics up than I said. Here is the MII NTB plus the LTD KH602 I got on Christmas


----------



## Church2224

Nice pair man! Congrats!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Church2224 said:


> Nice pair man! Congrats!




Thanks C. The KH is gonna be my experiment guitar. Dropping new p'ups in and doing some painting on her too.


----------



## elq

Just a tease for now, as it arrived as I was getting ready to go to work...






I'll take pics with my DSLR tomorrow as it'll be too dark when I get home, so NGD thread then.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

elq said:


> Just a tease for now, as it arrived as I was getting ready to go to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take pics with my DSLR tomorrow as it'll be too dark when I get home, so NGD thread then.



Waiting for the rest. Damn teasers.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

I was recently in the market for an ESP M-II maple, and saw the new one-off ESP M-II Custom Nick (Zimbloth here) from The Axe Palace had in his store. Couldn't get it out of my head for days, so I bought the damn thing 

Sorry about the pics, they're the best I could do without taking it outside. I took the pics earlier - it's now 9pm here in the middle of a summer heatwave and it's still 40 degrees celcius out there.






































Custom 5/'59 combo, and it's quite refreshing to not have the 12th fret ESP inlay. The sustain on this one is nearly twice that of my ESP Horizon FR, and it screams harmonically, too.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TheSixthWheel said:


> I was recently in the market for an ESP M-II maple, and saw the new one-off ESP M-II Custom Nick (Zimbloth here) from The Axe Palace had in his store. Couldn't get it out of my head for days, so I bought the damn thing
> 
> Sorry about the pics, they're the best I could do without taking it outside. I took the pics earlier - it's now 9pm here in the middle of a summer heatwave and it's still 40 degrees celcius out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom 5/'59 combo, and it's quite refreshing to not have the 12th fret ESP inlay. The sustain on this one is nearly twice that of my ESP Horizon FR, and it screams harmonically, too.



DAMN! No wonder you couldnt get her out of your head.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Had to let my Eclipse go, the one I posted pictures of earlier. Such a shame, really great guitar 

The silver lining here is that I happened to grab a new guitar to tide me over the grief, and not a too bad guitar either. 

Always been partial to M-II specs..





For once a matching headstock






The whole thing






Yay! A 2001 CS M-II. True tonal monster - I just can't wait to equip her with some Duncans. Already got a Custom trembucker put aside for this. I need to grab something for the neck position and that's it.


----------



## Riffmeister2000

Hey, tons of beautiful guitars here... Here's my main axe, a 1996 Standard Series "The Eclipse", with stock in-house pickups (which are great IMHO) and black hardware (which is starting to show some rust along the edges, might have to go for replacement parts sometime). It still has the original Eclipse body form and cutaway and 24 frets, which was changed already in 1997, AFAIK. They just don't make 'em like that anymore


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

"The Eclipse" That's awesome


----------



## Riffmeister2000

iRaiseTheDead said:


> "The Eclipse" That's awesome


 
Thanks! Yeah, this is a keeper. Some guy offered me a brand new Axe-FX II (with foot controller!) for this guitar, which is WAY over resale value, but it'll stay with me. The quality is fantastic.


----------



## blanco

I've got little to no information on this. I got it about five years ago from a shop i worked in but all we could find out about it was that it had 1990 date and had R.Hino stamped on the inside of the neck cavity. It's sort of a mint green holoflake finish. I've seen others similar in pink and light blue but never another green one and they never have the three individual flick switches. This also has a natural neck whereas the others have colour coded headstocks. I think it was produced when ESP were still making parts for other companies.


----------



## Riffmeister2000

This looks like it's either custom made or heavily modded. The neck with the clear headstock finish looks a lot like the one on pre-1996 George Lynch Sunburst Tiger models, but those don't say "Custom", I think.


----------



## Symbolical

Heres mine!  Bought it today!
ESP Brett Garsed Signature Horizon! (dislike the duncans in them though ): )


----------



## Mongolianbbq




----------



## maruzen

I have her twin right here


----------



## clopstyle

I want in.


----------



## død

Only good picture I have of it. Koa topped M-II Deluxe from '95. Plays and sounds awesome.


----------



## wiretap

New additions. (See all my other ESP's here)

ESP Eclipse II Black Aqua





LTD Phoenix 401. First LTD in forever. Loved the color. Actually a fantastic guitar.


----------



## ridner

ESP/LTD EC-1000T, ESP/LTD EC-256FM






ESP/LTD EC-401FM






ESP/LTD EC-1000S






ESP/LTD Viper 300M






ESP/LTD Snakebyte






ESP Viper Standard






ESP Viper Standard 






ESP/LTD Viper 400, ESP/LTD MC-500


----------



## Futurian

I'm too picky with ESP, I swear by my EC-1000 deluxe.. I will gladly spring for the ESP Eclipse when I can get one in SW with 24 frets.. maybe maple fret.. maybe 7 string


----------



## Sleazy_D

Just got this. KH-503 from 2002. dude put 81's in it, came with the actual ltd sig case. licensed floyd tho. got it for mere pennies, i actually felt bad, only for a second haha.


----------



## adnecs

Here is my first one. More to follow as I started liking ESP's much 




Regards


----------



## Bekanor

My Horizon FR-II.


----------



## Sleazy_D

Bekanor said:


> My Horizon FR-II.



wow. just. wow.


----------



## bulletproof_funk

Necrobump! I am now a proud owner of a LTD Elite Horizon-III FR. Having no previous experience with ESP/LTD, I now I finally see for myself what the deal is: quality craftsmanship and attention to detail, the setup is perfect and it plays and sounds great. Also great bang for the buck at this price range. Probably my new #1. 

Excuse the crappy iPhone pic that follows.


----------



## Metal-Box

This thread rocks.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Here's my ESP Ultratone SL-7. I was struggling to get a good sound out of it and finally found three causes:

1. Drop E is just not my thing, it really really is not. 
2. Replaced the 707 for an 81-7
3. My 2x12 cab destroyed my tone.

Now that is fixed, I will keep it around because the neck is just the most awesome neck I've played to date. Some pics:


----------



## xzyryabx

HighGain510 said:


> That H-III was beautiful.....too bad you had to sell it, must have hurt!


----------



## Lickers

Mine is in the shop getting some attention to take care of a few dings but here's the pics I have of when I first got it. 
It had languished on a stand for about 3 years before being stored away in a case for another 3 so it was a bit dusty!













I've tried to date it but ESP aren't interested in replying when I contact them and the ESP forum couldn't be bothered, either.

The best I can place it is between 1989 and 1991 gien the 'Jackson' headstock.
It's superb to play, super smooth neck and balance and the Synclear trem system is a joy to use.


----------



## xzyryabx

Posted these in another thread, but this seems like a good fit for them!


----------



## blanco

My ESP Custom from 1989, it's actually a sort of sparkling colour but its really hard to photograph.


----------



## guiurso

My Edwards (no idea what model it is, if someone can help me find out I'd be really happy)


----------



## dwizted

Here is my Horizon II FR 6 in Rain Deer Blue.


----------



## dwizted

mikernaut said:


> I've had some unique ESP's in the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only have 2 of them left though


 
That white one is pure sex....


----------



## jabo1

here are those i have for the moment
















and an old one :






i hope guill666 is not coming here....he had 100 ESP .......


----------



## gearwh0re

jabo1 said:


> here are those i have for the moment



I just love that guitar!


----------



## gearwh0re

Here are my current ESP's (also a springfield xd 9mm I picked up the same day as the vintage plus)


----------



## jabo1

gearwh0re said:


> Here are my current ESP's (also a springfield xd 9mm I picked up the same day as the vintage plus)



you have 2 nt-7 ??? 

you should try the stef b7 one day.....

the ohmura is just the best guitar i ever had....


----------



## wiretap

After a year-long wait, my custom has arrived at ESP in LA Currently on tour so I won't get it for a while, but it came out perfectly! So insanely stoked. Proper NGD sometime in the future.


----------



## jabo1

wiretap said:


> After a year-long wait, my custom has arrived at ESP in LA Currently on tour so I won't get it for a while, but it came out perfectly! So insanely stoked. Proper NGD sometime in the future.



oh my ....


----------



## Metal-Box

blanco said:


> My ESP Custom from 1989, it's actually a sort of sparkling colour but its really hard to photograph.




DAT HEADSTOCK


----------



## Tristoner7

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nikt

My old B7 and rare SRC6 in white










and curent

SRC-7





SC-7M


----------



## yellowv

nikt said:


> My old B7 and rare SRC6 in white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and curent
> 
> SRC-7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC-7M



Did you route for the neck pickup in that 7? I have never seen a 7 with passives and the single coil. That rules.

Here's my Stef B8


----------



## nikt

yellowv said:


> Did you route for the neck pickup in that 7? I have never seen a 7 with passives and the single coil. That rules.



No. It came stock like that. That's first 7 string signature model that was made for Stef Carpenter



yellowv said:


> Here's my Stef B8



Wow, gold hardware  please post some more pix. Looks great


----------



## Slaeyer

Here's my old MII Custom from one of the pre-KH2 runs from around 1990 or 1991. 
The original trem, an old ESP Sinclair or something, was in a pretty bad condition, so I replaced it with an OFR.
Despite her age she still plays and sounds like a dream!


----------



## bouVIP

My ESP family:
LTD MH-250, Edwards E-CY-165CTM, ESP Horizon FR, and LTD MH-1000FR


----------



## yellowv

nikt said:


> Wow, gold hardware  please post some more pix. Looks great


----------



## Rotatous

nikt said:


> SRC-7



_f_uck I love the look of these, I'd kill to have an ESP custom spec'd somewhat like this


----------



## davedeath

i'll be able to join the club tomorrow when UPS gets to my house. heres my ltds in the mean time
h302




mh 1000




h1000 (long gone)


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

davedeath said:


> i'll be able to join the club tomorrow when UPS gets to my house. heres my ltds in the mean time
> h302



ESP/LTD needs to go back to making guitars like this again. I'm not just talking about the H series teardrop, i'm also talking about passives, more colors than black/red and no abalone.


----------



## owj

My first LTD guitar that got me into ESP LTD, it's a M-100FM with mods like SD Jazz/Distortion combo, and a single volume knob






My EC407


----------



## davedeath

the h302 originally had hb102 duncans in it but got replaced a few time and finally ending up with burstbuckers.

ESP M1


----------



## Lionel Draco

My ESP Arrow special ordered with Gold Hardware


----------



## Axe Cop

EC-1000










Does anyone else have a 1000 series that doesn't say DELUXE on the headstock? I can't remember exactly when I picked this thing up, it was either 06 or 07.


----------



## taliababa

At one point I had 6 ESPs, but I'm down to one. And a fine one IMO


----------



## xzyryabx

taliababa said:


> At one point I had 6 ESPs, but I'm down to one. And a fine one IMO



rly?
why'd you sell so many? For some reason I thought you had a bunch of top notch ones?


----------



## Louis Cypher

Lynch Kamikazi 1
larvely.....


----------



## feraledge

I was a pretty loyal to ESP, but Jackson won. My ESP peak was Eclipse II, Horizon NT II, Viper, MI, and a MII Deluxe (92ish). The Eclipse is the only one that is still around. 
That MII is actually what sold me on Jackson. I went from almost all set/neck thru hardtails to 1/2 bolt on and almost all Floyds. That MII just sounded beastly. I would've kept it if replacing the trem (Floyd style Kahler) wouldn't have been so expensive/intensive. 
The Horizon NT II was one of the most amazing guitars I've ever held. I miss it the most. 
The Viper (02) was shockingly nice. The neck thru joint on those are amazing, light yet resonant, and the neck felt amazing, but it was in beater condition and I didn't have the time or money to invest in it before my twin daughters were born. 





And for good measure: 
my old Horizon NT II





my old MII Deluxe





my old Viper




That neck joint





And I've had my share of LTDs. 3 x MH400NTs, M1000, EC400VF, EC401, EC1000SSB, FX400SM, H400, H301, and, the only one I currently own, Viper 400.


----------



## nugget666

davedeath said:


> the h302 originally had hb102 duncans in it but got replaced a few time and finally ending up with burstbuckers.
> 
> ESP M1


very sick M1 and the neck pick up looks like a very neat job, btw do you got the fret ends rounded as well?


----------



## taliababa

xzyryabx said:


> rly?
> why'd you sell so many? For some reason I thought you had a bunch of top notch ones?



I had a JH-1, JH-2, KH-1, 1995 Ouija, KH-2 custom, and KH-2 SE. I sold them to buy an EVH USA Wolfgang stealth, the 2009 Ouija, Caparison TAT II, the upcoming LTD Kill'em All, and a Mesa Mark V. I'm currently in the process of getting a Caparison Dellinger.


----------



## taliababa

Beautiful collection feraledge!


----------



## davedeath

nugget666 said:


> very sick M1 and the neck pick up looks like a very neat job, btw do you got the fret ends rounded as well?


previous owner did and not far as i know...


----------



## JD27

All LTD's, but I love them for the money. 

LTD-AW7
LTD-JH600
LTD-Phoenix 1000 with Duncan Black Winters
LTD-Viper 1000 with Duncan Blackouts


----------



## BusinessMan

Hey guys. Thought I'd post on here. Horizon 7 fr which I'm sure no one has seen
View attachment 35262


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> All LTD's, but I love them for the money.
> 
> LTD-AW7
> LTD-JH600
> LTD-Phoenix 1000 with Duncan Black Winters
> LTD-Viper 1000 with Duncan Blackouts



I'd love to hear a comparison between the Black Winter and the EMGs. Any chance that you are or might do a comparison?


----------



## feraledge

That Horizon NT II was an amazing guitar. I really, really miss it. 
In it's honor, I'll post some more pics. I think it deserves it.


----------



## bouVIP

Beautiful!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

feraledge said:


> That Horizon NT II was an amazing guitar. I really, really miss it.
> In it's honor, I'll post some more pics. I think it deserves it.





is that a satin neck? if so, did it come stock or did you mod it yourself?


----------



## MoshJosh

Picked this up the other day and its bad arse.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I'd love to hear a comparison between the Black Winter and the EMGs. Any chance that you are or might do a comparison?



I don't have anything recorded with them. There are some good videos on youtube though if you are interested in their sound. They are very aggressive. I replaced the stock JB\59 set with them and it livens the guitar up a lot. It was fairly dark sounding before. Hope they release a 7 string version before I pay extra to get them from the custom shop.


----------



## feraledge

AkiraSpectrum said:


> is that a satin neck? if so, did it come stock or did you mod it yourself?


 
That's me plus 0000 steel wool, 600 sand paper, and painter's tape. Huge difference. I do it to all of my poly finished guitars. Way faster.


----------



## johnnyddn

I am now the proud owner of my very first ESP. Just picked up "The Mirage" from the 80's for the price of an LTD. Has an original floyd rose and a seymour duncan humbucker. Does anyone know what model pickups came with these original Mirage's? I've heard the humbucker is a SH-4 and the single's were an EMG design. 

Didn't say where it was made but I'm guessing Japan.


----------



## Metlupass2

I'm a little late to the party. I've had over 20 ESPs in the past 10 years. They have been my number 1 guitar brand. I'm down to 3 Custom Shops, 1 Eclipse II, 1 ESP NT7 (not pictured) and 1 LTD Alexi 600 that I just picked up, but will be selling cause I can't get comfortable with the shape. Anyone want one cheap then PM me.....

Custom Shop MII
Has SDs in it now.










Eclipse II

Old pic.....it was the first ESP I bought brand new.






Old Custom Shop MII (looks like a KH2, but has horizontal inlays, 22 frets, ESP Sinclair tremolo, and different input jack. I've never seen another like it)
Again old pics sorry. 










Custom Shop Eclipse II
Has SDs in it now.


----------



## Metlupass2

Ah screw it I'm already going through my Photobucket so I'll post pics of some of the ESPs I've owned in the past.


ESP Eclipse IIs
















ESP KH2






ESP Custom Shop KH2 with Moon and Star Inlays






ESP MIII (should have never sold it)







ESP Skull and Snakes and Kamikaze I






ESP Jake E. Lee






ESP MIIs






ESP 400 Series






ESP Eclipse (My first ESP when I was 16)






ESP Horizon

Started out like this...













Customized it to this...











ESP Urban Camo Viper






Mirage Customs











ESP EXP


----------



## feraledge

^ That blue MII is amazing.


----------



## Metlupass2

Thanks. I'm like the 4th or 5th owner after it came from Meestur Sparkle


----------



## JD27

Metlupass2 said:


> Ah screw it I'm already going through my Photobucket so I'll post pics of some of the ESPs I've owned in the past.
> 
> ESP Jake E. Lee



Love this one!


----------



## Metlupass2

You'll never believe how much I paid for the Jake E. Lee......$180.


----------



## JD27

Metlupass2 said:


> You'll never believe how much I paid for the Jake E. Lee......$180.



I never get that lucky.


----------



## shadowlife

Metlupass2 said:


> You'll never believe how much I paid for the Jake E. Lee......$180.





Damn.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Metlupass2 said:


> ESP Skull and Snakes and Kamikaze I
> 
> ESP Jake E. Lee



both are gorgeous.... $180 for the Jake E Lee is obscene


----------



## 1b4n3z

Ah that blue M-II :O 

I wouldn't want to appear as a homebreaker, but that one is really - REALLY - tasty  Perfect layout and execution.. (and a pair for mine!)


----------



## Blood Tempest

Urban Camo Vipers are some of my favorite guitars ever. So bad ass!


----------



## Metlupass2

1b4n3z said:


> Ah that blue M-II :O
> 
> I wouldn't want to appear as a homebreaker, but that one is really - REALLY - tasty  Perfect layout and execution.. (and a pair for mine!)



It would go great with yours. We both posted them on jemsite too. It looks and sounds so much better with the SDs instead of the EMGs.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

> Custom Shop MII
> Has SDs in it now.


THAT IS GORGEOUS


----------



## nugget666

Metlupass2 said:


> Mirage Customs



hey man,was this mirage the one painted chameleon color by bill?


----------



## Metlupass2

Yes. I sold it to another ESP forum member and he stripped it then had Bill (RIP) paint it.


----------



## nugget666

also an ESP forum member, i sold there an mii and the buyer asked me to send it to Bill(RIP) first , he was going to make his famous mummy replica


----------



## vm27

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I don't want to make a new one.


How much should i pay for a used Eclipse II? Is $1100 sounds fair?


----------



## JD27

vm27 said:


> Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I don't want to make a new one.
> 
> 
> How much should i pay for a used Eclipse II? Is $1100 sounds fair?



Depends on condition, that's probably slightly high for me. I paid $999 for my Eclipse-II and it was in pretty mint condition.

Speaking of which, I will add my new Horizon NT-II and Eclipse-II to the thread.


----------



## Jake

vm27 said:


> Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I don't want to make a new one.
> 
> 
> How much should i pay for a used Eclipse II? Is $1100 sounds fair?


I typically see them around that range used. They tend to pop up cheaper every once in awhile though. I got mine (which I stupidly got rid of) for $800 with case but that was a hell of a deal. $1200 is probably the highest I'm gonna go when I buy a new one this summer, hoping for closer to $1000


----------



## vm27

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mega-Mads

Shred to kill!


----------



## USMC_OriginalSin

Been tossing around the idea of throwin' chrome EMG 81x's in there


----------



## wiretap

Upgrades to one of my Eclipse's. Black hardware and knobs switched for chrome and amber bell's, Lace pickups replaced my previous Duncan set. Tuners switched to chrome as well but not pictured. Looks waaay better. Photobucket always degrades the quality of photos so sorry about the shitty pic..


----------



## Jou




----------



## Rabsa

My Technical House Horizon. Made in June 11, 2002 if I was able to read serial number correctly.


----------



## xzyryabx

Rabsa said:


> My Technical House Horizon. Made in June 11, 2002 if I was able to read serial number correctly.



Amazing guitar!
Wish I could try it!


----------



## nugget666

very cool finish on the Horizon


----------



## 7slinger

cool horizon


----------



## Jake

717ctsjz said:


> $1200 is probably the highest I'm gonna go when I buy a new Eclipse II this summer, hoping for closer to $1000


I've got something incoming tomorrow fellas  

I'm back in the club


----------



## Jake

NGD is up 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/267771-esp-ngd-eclipse-content.html


----------



## Lickers

battlesick said:


> My 1987 ESP Horizon Custom metallic magenta - Made in NY I think? Modified a little since this pic.


 
Much jealousy. 

As much as I love the non-Jackson headstock (reversed a la Page Hamilton) that looks utterly fantastic. I never realised they were available pre-lawsuit.

I want it.


----------



## Neilzord

My latest addition, 

And a snap of my older LTD's 

ESP Eclipse II 





LTD MH1000NT's


----------



## tjrlogan

Here are some ESP/LTD's


----------



## Critical Problem

So finally my friend and I got time to use his Canon and take some serious pictures of my two ladies. They did well and loved the camera =] and they are CLEAN! 
[ESP Custom USA-MH and Seagull Entourage Rustic].









[URL=http://s89.photobucket.com/user/adiyaacobi/media/IMG_8228_zpsfca88ca4.jpg.html]

[/URL]





[URL=http://s89.photobucket.com/user/adiyaacobi/media/IMG_8202_zps6d614697.jpg.html]




[/URL]
[URL=http://s89.photobucket.com/user/adiyaacobi/media/IMG_8221_zpsd9979f5b.jpg.html]



[/URL]
[URL=http://s89.photobucket.com/user/adiyaacobi/media/IMG_8220_zps2557ed4a.jpg.html]



[/URL]
[URL=http://s89.photobucket.com/user/adiyaacobi/media/IMG_8215_zpsa55315a4.jpg.html]



[/URL]


----------



## stevexc

Not a "real" ESP, but my LTD H-1001... I was torn until literally the last minute after spending weeks saving up my cash as to whether I should get the blue or the purple. I still don't know if I chose right and kinda want to get the purple one to match.


----------



## MoshJosh

tjrlogan said:


> Here are some ESP/LTD's



What model is the snapper esq LTD??? thing looks dope

Edit: Figured it out LTD elite s-1 nice looking guitar!


----------



## JD27

MoshJosh said:


> What model is the snapper esq LTD??? thing looks dope
> 
> Edit: Figured it out LTD elite s-1 nice looking guitar!



That model has also been transitioned to the E-II line. But there have been some good deals on LTD Elites since they were discontinued, so that is a nice side effect. 

Products - ST Series Guitars - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## HurrDurr

Not a 6'er, but here's my LTD MH-417.


----------



## Lionel Draco

Rabsa said:


> My Technical House Horizon. Made in June 11, 2002 if I was able to read serial number correctly.



Stunning guitar man. What is the name of that finish?


----------



## TremontiFan16

stevexc said:


> Not a "real" ESP, but my LTD H-1001... I was torn until literally the last minute after spending weeks saving up my cash as to whether I should get the blue or the purple. I still don't know if I chose right and kinda want to get the purple one to match.



Having twins is great-See below.
Emty should be here tomorrow for blackie

Trying to decide for the end of the year whether to add a third ec-1k or some other kind of guitar-Trying to find something where I can swap in some passives in easily,like maybe a squire root tele or something,along with possibly getting a orange jim root either to have a different flavor amp or double track guitars eventually,not a slipknot fan really just like his amp and want another guitar


----------



## Rtf417

My ESP SRC Collection...


----------



## viper

Here is my rack of guitars, mostly ESP:


----------



## tacotiklah

Here's my V307 while it still had an EMG 81-7 and 707 in it:







Here it is after I put a Duncan Distortion 7 in the bridge and a DiMarzio Liquifire 7 in the neck:


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

Some not so great photos but yeah :')











Don't have the Orange cab anymore


----------



## Louis Cypher

My New ESP Lynch Skulls & Snakes (NGD thread soon)
Not taken any of my own yet so these the ones seller sent me


----------



## feraledge

Nice GL! Can you tell me a bit more about the GL neck profile? I haven't gotten the chance to play one before and I've always been curious.


----------



## DaemonRage

Used ESP KH-2 w/bolt-on neck. I got this for a ridiculously low price. Priced it like a LTD KH-600 in the local music store.


----------



## Louis Cypher

feraledge said:


> Nice GL! Can you tell me a bit more about the GL neck profile? I haven't gotten the chance to play one before and I've always been curious.



This is my second one of these and I used to have the signature Kamikaze 1 too along with 3 of the GL600 Ltd models. 

The neck profile is kinda strange but I love it personally, ESP call it the U Contour. To me, if you compare to a Wizard neck for example, the ESP is wider and though still thin the contour is deeper but not deep like a traditional D contour. Hope that makes sense! LOL! Hard to describe without actually picking it up to try and describe!! LOL!


----------



## feraledge

Two of my favorites: 




ESP LTD Elite M-II
ESP Horizon FR

I see the LTD Elite's getting a bad rep and the E-II quality is being extrapolated from it. That's such a shame. The M-II is increasingly my go to. I love the Horizon and my Eclipse, but the quality of the M-II is on par and I love the style. I see these going for like $900-1000 new and I can't say I've seen many deals on that level. 
Will the headstock name decrease the value? It's hard to say at this point, but I'm inclined to think that most of what people think about it has to do with their bad branding ideas and not the actual quality. These are destined to become "sleeper" guitars.


----------



## wiretap

My two most recent..

ESP Eclipse I CTM FT







LTD Ron Wood Signature


----------



## Leuchty

Full thickness...


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## dowenprs

Rtf417 said:


> My ESP SRC Collection...




VERY nice, both white whale models!

If you want to sell that sonic blue SRC, hit me up please! 


Peace

Dan


----------



## boroducci

My Edwards


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Where do you actually buy Edwards on Europe?


----------



## boroducci

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Where do you actually buy Edwards on Europe?



I bought my Edwards directly from Japan.
There are few guitar stores with international sales


----------



## ToneLab

Louis Cypher said:


> This is my second one of these and I used to have the signature Kamikaze 1 too along with 3 of the GL600 Ltd models.
> 
> The neck profile is kinda strange but I love it personally, ESP call it the U Contour. To me, if you compare to a Wizard neck for example, the ESP is wider and though still thin the contour is deeper but not deep like a traditional D contour. Hope that makes sense! LOL! Hard to describe without actually picking it up to try and describe!! LOL!



I have a Jon Donias Sig ESP with the U neck contour. My favorite neck ever. I am looking at the Lynchs but of course can't play one anywhere. When you say wider - what do you mean? I would compare my U neck contour (don't know what radius it is, but neck width - from top of fret board ie low E string to bottom of fretboard ie high E string - feels nicely thin to me and then perfect C shape back of neck. I used to only play Ibanezes and this neck shape to me is perfect. It contours to the back of my hand allowing me to play without any cramping and play faster. I was shocked to find I liked it much better than the Ibanez necks or even the Schecter SLS (which is great too) or even the ESP thin U. My Ibanez Prestige (2012 model so very flat, wide neck, extremely thin D shape is how I describe that) is not nearly as comfortable to me. I have been curious about the GLs and I didn't know if they were U neck Contour and if it was the same as the Jon Donais sig.


----------



## Humbuck

Mine...


----------



## Humbuck

Lousy pics I know. Sorry.


----------



## TremontiFan16

Humbuck said:


> Lousy pics I know. Sorry.



Don't be hard on yourself,they aren't bad
Those 327s are super sexy,the pickup combo rocks in that guitar


----------



## Whipsy77

Recently acquired Stef B8.. Man I love this guitar and I love ESP's


----------



## JP Universe

My old ESP Horizon


----------



## Spectre 1

I went Antelope hunting today.


----------



## dowenprs

I suppose I can throw these in here as well.















And what the hell, for old times sake, my ESP's of past!




















Peace

Dan


----------



## wiretap

New addition, LTD EC1000T CTM DMZ (dimarzio pickups) in Snow White. Not a proper NGD as I'm sure you've seen similar full thickness LTD's. Pictured here with my Eclipse I CTM FT.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> New addition, LTD EC1000T CTM DMZ (dimarzio pickups) in Snow White. Not a proper NGD as I'm sure you've seen similar full thickness LTD's. Pictured here with my Eclipse I CTM FT.



Awesome. I got to find an full thickness Eclipse.


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> Awesome. I got to find an full thickness Eclipse.



I'm enjoying it very much. It sounds great. I have 2 Eclipse II's and I honestly might be liking the bigger sound of the bigger body on this one (The LTD). Quite a bit darker than my Eclipse I, also, as it lacks the maple cap but it still sounds fantastic.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> I'm enjoying it very much. It sounds great. I have 2 Eclipse II's and I honestly might be liking the bigger sound of the bigger body on this one (The LTD). Quite a bit darker than my Eclipse I, also, as it lacks the maple cap but it still sounds fantastic.



Without the maple cap I can imagine it would be darker.


----------



## KJGaruda

wiretap said:


> New addition, LTD EC1000T CTM DMZ (dimarzio pickups) in Snow White. Not a proper NGD as I'm sure you've seen similar full thickness LTD's. Pictured here with my Eclipse I CTM FT.



*fans self heavily*


----------



## Metlupass2

wiretap said:


> I'm enjoying it very much. It sounds great. I have 2 Eclipse II's and I honestly might be liking the bigger sound of the bigger body on this one (The LTD). Quite a bit darker than my Eclipse I, also, as it lacks the maple cap but it still sounds fantastic.



Hey I recognize your name from the old ESP forum. Where did you pick up that killer full thickness Eclipse I?


----------



## DanieLibuy

My two ESPs









Regards.


----------



## wiretap

Metlupass2 said:


> Hey I recognize your name from the old ESP forum. Where did you pick up that killer full thickness Eclipse I?



It was Pushead's actually!


----------



## Metlupass2

Shit I didn't know he sold it.


----------



## DaemonRage

Always wanted an ESP and got this one for a great deal although I don't really play it that much. Expensive backup guitar. Think I might sell it now.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

DaemonRage said:


> Expensive backup guitar.



Aren't they the best kind?


----------



## wiretap

Metlupass2 said:


> Shit I didn't know he sold it.



Talked him into it!


----------



## 360-logic

Drop C# EMG S/85/85 : B Standard EMG 81-7/707 : Drop C# EMG S/81/85


----------



## Thrashman

Not a real ESP, but this is my contribution!

TD TE-212 that is so heavily modified that it's not even the same guitar. 
- Neck reshape + oil finish
- new pickup (BKP Piledriver bridge) and electronics (Coil split for neck HB + 500k volume pot)
- Leveled the frets and altered the fretboard finish to make it more smooth and weathered
- Copper lined ALL of the cavities to make a hum-free faraday' cage.. kinda. Ish. Stuff.
- Tusq XL nut.






Next mod is to strip the entire body of its paint, stain it black and give it an oil finish to minimize weight and maximize resonance.

This is a BEAST! Currently in drop Ab.
I've got a '05 all-maple SC607b on the way though.. Can't wait!


----------



## Tesla

My latest guitar! Gonna put a 57/66 set in it soon.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Got a new one (for me) yesterday. She's been introduced here before, but in brief what we have here is a Horizon Custom from the late 80's, I guess, in absolutely top notch condition. The guitar looks almost unplayed and that is a crime in and of itself  I have a 2001 (again, I guess) CS M-II here to accompany the newcomer, and based on a day's experience I'd say they are of equal quality - e.g. incredible. I want more of these


----------



## Garnoch

Guess I should add to this.....


----------



## Metlupass2

Very nice. You a big Het fan or just like the sig models? I didn't care for the Snakebyte when they first came out, but they've grown on me. I used to have an ESP EXP and I'll bet that it plays the same.


----------



## MoshJosh

Heres my newest axe, I'll try and get some better pics later


----------



## Pat_tct

ltd counts right?

this is my ltd sc607b. Trusty guitar and a real workhorse.
Getting a TE-406 next i think
have it tuned to drop A with the d string droped to c.
So it is AEACGBe


----------



## col

Got myself another one of these (I had one a few years back), found it for cheap, 4-knob Eclipse I:






Will swap the knobs back to the original dome knobs.






And the wrong tuner button will be replaced with the correct one as well.


----------



## Garnoch

Metlupass2 said:


> Very nice. You a big Het fan or just like the sig models? I didn't care for the Snakebyte when they first came out, but they've grown on me. I used to have an ESP EXP and I'll bet that it plays the same.



I'm a a fan of his and my favorite guitars are Explorers and single cuts. These are the only two of his guitars that I wanted so had to have them. Wasn't a fan of the black Iron Cross and I'm not a V guy though his are insane looking. If I owned a V, it would be one of his I'm sure. The white Iron Cross just looked perfect to me. And other than those sigs and the Hanneman guitars, I don't really jones for ESPs much.


----------



## Kride

1b4n3z said:


> Got a new one (for me) yesterday. She's been introduced here before, but in brief what we have here is a Horizon Custom from the late 80's, I guess, in absolutely top notch condition. The guitar looks almost unplayed and that is a crime in and of itself  I have a 2001 (again, I guess) CS M-II here to accompany the newcomer, and based on a day's experience I'd say they are of equal quality - e.g. incredible. I want more of these



Looks familiar


----------



## 1b4n3z

Kride said:


> Looks familiar



Indeed  Great piece of lumber and in top notch condition. Needs a bit juicier set of pickups though, the neck Ultrasonic can't keep up. The Ref 6 in the bridge is quite nice actually, close to EMG81 but more open.


----------



## Xykhron

Here are mine.
- ESP Horizon FR-II Reindeer Blue (BKP Chrome A-Warpigs and spin-a-split mod in tone pot)
- ESP Formula FR-II Black Turqoise (BKP Tyger Aftermath and spin-s-split mod in tone pot)
- ESP Eclipse See Thru Black Cherry (BKP Black cover & gold poles C-Nailbombs and spin-a-split mod in both tone pots)

Eclipse:












Formula:












Horizon:












And here, all with the EMGs.


----------



## Blitzie

Think I'll just leave this here.


----------



## redlol

That purple quilt horizon dammmmnn! love it


----------



## schecter_c7

No real esps yet, but:
LTD EC1000
LTD SC608b
LTD H1007
LTD EC407



Planning on selling the h1007 and the sc608 along with my Rivera KR100 soon to potentially fund a custom guitar or a used ESP Eclipse ii and maybe a Fryette Deliverance


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Thought i'd give an update after a pickup swap from EMG 81/60 to Dimarzio Titans:


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Thought i'd give an update after a pickup swap from EMG 81/60 to Dimarzio Titans:



Couldn't BELIEVE it when they stopped offering the green 

How's the Titan set sound in there?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Couldn't BELIEVE it when they stopped offering the green
> 
> How's the Titan set sound in there?



Yeah, really liked the blue/green/purple finishes on the Deluxes.

The Titans are pretty sweet in the EC-1000. I haven't been able to play them through a tube amp because I moved away for school, leaving my peavey 5150 combo at my parents place  But they sound pretty sweet in POD Farm and in my Crate solid state amp. I am still playing with the distance of the bridge pup from the strings to try and find my optimal position (when using POD Farm anyway).

Definitely worth checking out. Without a doubt, a much better pickup option than the EMG's that were in there previously for my purposes, as I tend to prefer thicker/fuller sounding pickups and the EMG 81 in the bridge is very narrow in its sound/frequency spectrum.


----------



## d_byrne23

This is my second Eclipse II as I stupidly sold the white one I had a short while ago and regretted it soon after. The EMGs will be going soon, also what is with this tuners? I think they are gotoh magnums? They seem to be a royal pain in the ass to change strings, anyone have any recommendations on how to get along with them or perhaps a tuner set to swap them out with?


----------



## Rtf417

Current ESP Stef Carpenter collection...


----------



## Jake

d_byrne23 said:


> This is my second Eclipse II as I stupidly sold the white one I had a short while ago and regretted it soon after. The EMGs will be going soon, also what is with this tuners? I think they are gotoh magnums? They seem to be a royal pain in the ass to change strings, anyone have any recommendations on how to get along with them or perhaps a tuner set to swap them out with?


You're the opposite of me  I sold my ACSB stupidly and got a white one. I have the same complaint about the tuners though, they fvcking suck for changing strings. The schallers or sperzels or whatever were on my old one with the thumbscrew were miles better.


----------



## V_man

Hi my name is Andres, I've been reading this forum for a long time. I don´t know why I didn't post before, but it appears that this is the perfect thread to do so. These are my esps: two horizons hrf, one in black the other in reindeer blue, and one m-ii in a stunning natural satin finish. I eagerly await the day when the e-ii arrow gets released so I can make my first new gear day in this page.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Duraesu

I am expecting my EX Diamond Plate to arrive, I am already going crazy with the wait


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

V_man said:


> Hi my name is Andres, I've been reading this forum for a long time. I don´t know why I didn't post before, but it appears that this is the perfect thread to do so. These are my esps: two horizons hrf, one in black the other in reindeer blue, and one m-ii in a stunning natural satin finish. I eagerly await the day when the e-ii arrow gets released so I can make my first new gear day in this page.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Love that reindeer blue color, very cool.


----------



## JD27

Jake said:


> You're the opposite of me  I sold my ACSB stupidly and got a white one. I have the same complaint about the tuners though, they fvcking suck for changing strings. The schallers or sperzels or whatever were on my old one with the thumbscrew were miles better.



Yes they are Gotoh Magnum Locking tuners. And I hate them as well, they use the SG-301s. I've been meaning to replace these on my ESPs as well. The newer SG-301 MG-T is an exact replacement, they have the traditional thumbwheels. 

SG301 Rotomatic Type | G-JAX STORE


----------



## Bear R.

well, this isn't a 1015 and it isn't a sig. model but it's my only ESP and I gotta show it guys..

( 2010 ESP Formula..) Discontinued..Unfortunately..

anyways, The EMG'S in this are cool, but im thinkin of a set of Gold Gibby BurstBucker Pro's..?.or Semours done in Black n White.? I have since gone from the Ernie Ball super slink's 9-42's to the M-Steel's on this guitar..and man, they sound fantastic..9- 46's..


----------



## feraledge

^ I seriously wish the Formula hadn't been discontinued.


----------



## feraledge

I've fallen back in love with ESPs. Can't deny true love.




L-R: Horizon FR-II STBK, LTD Elite M-II ACSB (with covered Air Norton & Nazgul), M-II, LTD Elite Horizon III FR STBK, and Eclipse II VB down in front. 
The M-II is an amazing guitar, but that HIII has really just been jiving amazingly with me.


----------



## spilla




----------



## rikwebb

My LTD TE-407 and LTD EC-1000.








I did have an F-200 up until about a month ago that i sold because i didn't use it for close to 2 years.


----------



## s2k9k

Just got one of the H7 2015 40th guitars. Need to take more pics and do a NGD.


----------



## Millul

In a few days I'll be joining this club...!


----------



## HighGain510

s2k9k said:


> Just got one of the H7 2015 40th guitars. Need to take more pics and do a NGD.



Oh my... that's certainly tasty!


----------



## protest

I played the 6 sting version of that at Sam Ash it was a really nice guitar, basically an LTD KM6/7. That was the first time I played an EMG 57/66 set and wow are they nice.


----------



## Atomic Kemper

Sorry bout pics, but if anyone wants better res I'll get a cam??


----------



## Ignoramus

Oh, so THIS is where so many of the ESP forumites ended up. Nice to see so much ESP love and some familiar names.


----------



## JD27

My updated ESP family.


----------



## Januar74

Here's mine, my first ESP, EII ST 1 AQM


----------



## s2k9k

protest said:


> I played the 6 sting version of that at Sam Ash it was a really nice guitar, basically an LTD KM6/7. That was the first time I played an EMG 57/66 set and wow are they nice.



Dude they do sound amazing. I was impressed.


----------



## Constructivist




----------



## TheDraeg

Here are my Electric Sound Product beauties, in order of appearance as far as I can remember..
















and my two sevens:




KH602, ESP Horizon frII, ESP m2, M1000, Buz-7, BS-7
I've only owned one other ESP that I sold- Jon Donais (shadows fall) JD-600. Nice but had to make room. I sure enjoy my ESPs


----------



## feraledge

^ Excellent line up Draeg! That BS-7 makes me want to play a 7! 

Newest member of my family. Had some QC hiccups, but in full swing now. Sounds absolutely amazing.


----------



## TheDraeg

feraledge said:


> ^ Excellent line up Draeg! That BS-7 makes me want to play a 7!
> 
> Newest member of my family. Had some QC hiccups, but in full swing now. Sounds absolutely amazing.



Yes the Ben Savage 7 has really impressed me with its quality and features. If you get along with the Crunchlab/Liquifire pups its great. 

Funny thing, I have been eyeballing one of these ST2s on eBay for $1299. I think its beautiful and the pups are intriguing, but I have a Carvin that is orange and somewhat similar. I must be getting old because the less pointy headstocks are looking more and more appealing to me. I saw your NGD and that is definitely uncharacteristic of ESP


----------



## areyna21

My esp standard custom from the early 90s. I have seen some that are similar but never one with the exact same specs.


----------



## Ignoramus

areyna21 said:


> My esp standard custom from the early 90s. I have seen some that are similar but never one with the exact same specs.



Cool Horizon. What's with the one plugged hole?


----------



## dimitrio

My beauties 
btw, both with ss frets


----------



## areyna21

Ignoramus said:


> Cool Horizon. What's with the one plugged hole?



I'm just using the volume right now no tone control. Never really had use for tone controls honestly.


----------



## GraemeH

Just bought an Edwards Snapper from Japan.






I'm loving it. This is guitar #11 in my collection and tbh I'm considering buying a second and down-sizing to the 2 Snappers plus maybe 2 others. They're super versatile and sound great. If this is the build quality of ESP's lowest tier of MIJ guitars, I can't imagine what the M-IIs or full-blown ESPs feel like...


----------



## D-EJ915

Latest ESP I bought


----------



## feraledge

^ SS Vipers are seriously underrated guitars. That neck heel is killer.


----------



## col

After owning two Eclipses I have to admit to myself that the LP shape just doesn't fit in my hands. Love the look, but just can't jive with the feel. So I traded it for this, much better for me. And I've always wanted a Horizon.


----------



## Critical Problem

.


----------



## Millul

col, I've lusted after a DBSB Horizon for YEARS...!!! Congrats on a magnificent NGD!


----------



## sonofabias

battlesick said:


> My 1987 ESP Horizon Custom metallic magenta - Made in NY I think? Modified a little since this pic.



 I had a 87/88 pearl white custom just like yours which I got ( endorse) from ESP (Matt) when the office was on 20th street near 6th ave . Did you get yours there as well ?


----------



## Aso

Is it normal for the action on these to be high? I am used to low action that my Jackson/Charvels have and this came from the dealer with what feels like really high action.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I'm a sucker for Vipers. I'd love a custom shop one with a spalted maple top or flame maple natural ^^


----------



## TheDraeg

Aso said:


> Is it normal for the action on these to be high? I am used to low action that my Jackson/Charvels have and this came from the dealer with what feels like really high action.



No. Look down the neck and make sure you don't have excessive neck relief- it should have just a slight concave bend. If its too concave, adjust the truss rod clockwise. Use an allen key and adjust the trem height after the neck is set up. There are a million videos about this stuff if my post doesn't help you.


----------



## sonofabias

This is my 89/90 Horizon standard I found about 10 years ago in a local East Village music store . The guitar was in new condition , it had been sitting in a closet for more than a decade because the girl who won it on local radio station WPLJ , didn't play guitar ! It originally belonged to Page Hamilton of Helmet ( which was recently confirmed by him ) apparently there was a contest of some kind the nature of which I have no idea . I found this as well as an 80's ( no idea of the exact date ) Phoenix Firebird which I don't have any longer , it's pictured in my avatar .


----------



## sonofabias

This is the family at home chilling 

The other photo is live' in the background is my first Horizon ( 88 ) , I loaded it with Live' wires , which transformed it into a weapon of doom . I got this from ESP (my endorsement guitar ) when they were on 20th street near sixth ave right behind Limelite ( Ken Smith Basses was in the same building for several years . I walked into a room full of guitars , but they weren't on stands . They were all piled on top of each other ( at least 100 ! ) on s couple of desks ! I'm not kidding , this was every color and model of solid body we would think of as " shred or metal " style guitars . Horizons , Mirages , Phoenix's , almost the entire ESP catalog , needless to say I was speechless when Matt said " pick one Cliff "


----------



## D-EJ915

I was never a fan of the odd locking part access cutaway they did for a while. I think it was a fad at one point ...

Love the colour though, looks to be the same or similar to mine.






fyi the 81tw is too tall to fit in the bridge pickup position properly, I took it out shortly after the picture was taken.


----------



## s2k9k

Here's my NGD - 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...323-ngd-esp-ltd-h7-2015-40th-anniversary.html


----------



## 1b4n3z

2001 Navigator by ESP. I thought it impossible to top my CS M-II's in playability, but nope, this little bugger has them beat. Ridiculously nice guitar, this, with tone to die for. This much hyped Honduran mahogany ain't too bad for construction material, it seems, as this guitar weighs less than my Ibanez JCRG. And perhaps half the weight of my Gibby '68 reissue :> Make no mistake, these are the ultimate Les Pauls


----------



## fanfan

New guitar day today! Got that ESP Vintage Series in a trade. As i see it, it has some modifications (bridge pickup, locking tuners, push/push tone knob). Do u have any information about this lady? It look gorgeous, its in great condition, setup its ok with 11's with low action, i havent plugged it yet, but i will later on the day.


----------



## sonofabias

D-EJ915 said:


> I was never a fan of the odd locking part access cutaway they did for a while. I think it was a fad at one point ...
> 
> Love the colour though, looks to be the same or similar to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi the 81tw is too tall to fit in the bridge pickup position properly, I took it out shortly after the picture was taken.[/QUOTE.  It's the same color , what year ?


----------



## protest

sonofabias said:


> This is the family at home chilling
> 
> The other photo is live' in the background is my first Horizon ( 88 ) , I loaded it with Live' wires , which transformed it into a weapon of doom . I got this from ESP (my endorsement guitar ) when they were on 20th street near sixth ave right behind Limelite ( Ken Smith Basses was in the same building for several years . I walked into a room full of guitars , but they weren't on stands . They were all piled on top of each other ( at least 100 ! ) on s couple of desks ! I'm not kidding , this was every color and model of solid body we would think of as " shred or metal " style guitars . Horizons , Mirages , Phoenix's , almost the entire ESP catalog , needless to say I was speechless when Matt said " pick one Cliff "



Dude...um...I hate to break it to you....but it looks like your quads ate your pants.


----------



## fanfan

Thats mine ESP MII Deluxe, Chris DeGarmo of Queensryche tribute. I am a huge fan of Queensryche and DeGarmo/Wilton guitar duo, so i asked a local luthier here in Greece to make my MII as similar as possible. I found photos of one of DeGarmo's guitar of the Operation:Mindcrime/Empire era -my favorite of all-, he used ESP's and Kramer's those days, and we made it. Paint job and inlays change, we kept the H-S (neck) configuration, even if Chris used a H-S (middle) on that guitar.


----------



## sonofabias

protest said:


> Dude...um...I hate to break it to you....but it looks like your quads ate your pants.



LMAO ! That may appear to be the case but you should see the strippers who came on stage and licked them while l was playing .


----------



## sonofabias

D-EJ915 said:


> I was never a fan of the odd locking part access cutaway they did for a while. I think it was a fad at one point ...
> 
> Love the colour though, looks to be the same or similar to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi the 81tw is too tall to fit in the bridge pickup position properly, I took it out shortly after the picture was taken.



I've considered changing the synclair bridge to a Floyd but but it requires minor routing which I dont want to do AS I'm told it could be quite valuable because of it's history . Yours has chrome hardware like my white one from 88. What do you think about the bridge vs a Floyd ?


----------



## Samark

D-EJ915 said:


> I was never a fan of the odd locking part access cutaway they did for a while. I think it was a fad at one point ...
> 
> Love the colour though, looks to be the same or similar to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi the 81tw is too tall to fit in the bridge pickup position properly, I took it out shortly after the picture was taken.



You win the internet!


----------



## 1b4n3z

sonofabias said:


> I've considered changing the synclair bridge to a Floyd but but it requires minor routing which I dont want to do AS I'm told it could be quite valuable because of it's history . Yours has chrome hardware like my white one from 88. What do you think about the bridge vs a Floyd ?



I had a late 80's Horizon Custom with the Syn-clair bridge. The bridge was not recessed and I decided to retire the old with a new Floyd Rose Original. To be honest, I didn't notice any difference in tone, function or even feel (well actually I did prefer the low profile of Syn-clair). I did like the Floyd string clamping mechanism a little better, but that's about it


----------



## D-EJ915

sonofabias said:


> It's the same color , what year ?



not sure, I bought it used and the seller didn't remember.



sonofabias said:


> I've considered changing the synclair bridge to a Floyd but but it requires minor routing which I dont want to do AS I'm told it could be quite valuable because of it's history . Yours has chrome hardware like my white one from 88. What do you think about the bridge vs a Floyd ?


It works but I think floyds are made nicer, at least the threading is anyway. I think everything in the 80s sucked with regards to metal quality, though, since my Schaller FRs from then also had threading issues. The new Schaller baseplates have hardened inserts which fix the thread wear issues (making them unusable like on the esp trems). I would say unless you are having problems with your bridge I would keep it stock.

Here's a picture comparing the two ( I know this is getting off topic but whatever )


Well to keep with the thread topic, I also had a Phoenix II for a while. The last time I played a firebird I loved the shape so I ordered one of these but for whatever reason I couldn't get on with it so I returned it. Nice guitar other than that. Also interesting is they are front routed. I think maybe if I got one with the thinner body I would keep it as these were fairly thick.


----------



## sonofabias

1b4n3z said:


> I had a late 80's Horizon Custom with the Syn-clair bridge. The bridge was not recessed and I decided to retire the old with a new Floyd Rose Original. To be honest, I didn't notice any difference in tone, function or even feel (well actually I did prefer the low profile of Syn-clair). I did like the Floyd string clamping mechanism a little better, but that's about it



 That sounds like a possibility for me if it works somewhat better , but I'm just concerned about routing to make a Floyd fit which is something I'd rather not do if there's no other choice . If that's the case , I'll get my tech to set it up so I can use it and scrap the Floyd option . I've never used it on this guitar but I did with my white one , without any problems . Wang for days !


----------



## oneblackened

I've got a Horizon NT-7 coming in soon, so I'm excited to finally have an MIJ ESP (I've owned many an LTD before, including one that I'll never sell, a 2006 MH-400).


----------



## feraledge

So a question to ESP Custom Shop guitar owners. I'm really tempted, but that price tag has just kept creeping up. I just got a quote for $5,300 and I understand that's not bad considering what the Originals go for, but that's also a LOT of money. 
I have no real basis for understanding their quality, but considering that I find the ESP Standard Series to be absolutely amazing guitars, would you say that between the two you can feel and hear a nearly $4000 premium?


----------



## JD27

That is an interesting subject. I mean I can imagine you are getting the nicest woods and it is getting a lot more attention than a SS/E-II would, but what does that translate to and is it worth the price tag. Other than getting a guitar completely spec'd to your liking?


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> That is an interesting subject. I mean I can imagine you are getting the nicest woods and it is getting a lot more attention than a SS/E-II would, but what does that translate to and is it worth the price tag. Other than getting a guitar completely spec'd to your liking?



That's definitely a big factor. That's what makes it even harder (aside from coming up with the cash), it's a hypothetical guitar. So objectively, I could say, why spend $5K on a guitar when I'm happy with what I have. But on the other side, if I was holding an ESP that I had completely spec'ed out for me (say a tasty cockstock Horizon with an oiled extra thin U maple neck, alder body and maple neck thru), I would consider it priceless. Once it's done it's done after the credit cards are paid off, right? 

Or put it this way, if I had a dollar for every time I googled "ESP Horizon" "black fog" over the last 5 years, I would have enough money to get my own flamed maple black fog Horizon...


----------



## bhakan

I have an original series ESP (a Viper SL7), so I can give some insight into the custom shops quality as the original series are made by the custom shop. Mine is flawless, definitely the best guitar I've played. Everything is just really clean. It is also one of the heaviest guitars I've played, being a huge slab of mahogany like a Les Paul. It sounds fantastic, very full and warm. 

As to whether it is worth the price, I can't really say. I payed around $1300, so whether or not a customized version is worth an extra 4k is up to you. I also have to say that I haven't had the chance to play many other high end guitars other than some EBMM's and some other high end production models that can bee found at a local guitar center, so my experience is lacking.


----------



## Unburdened

An LTD H-1000. Possibly the finest production model guitar I've ever played (along with the KM-7 of course ). If you ever see one, buy it, and ride off into the sunset.

EDIT: Smurf hat headstock only, of course.


----------



## Sleazy_D

Hold my spot, sons.


----------



## feraledge

Thanks Bhakan. I owned an early 90s M-II Custom for a while and while the bridge was rotted out and in need of serious work to transfer it to an OFR, it was the best sounding and playing guitar I've ever owned. 
Long story short, I think I'm going to pull the trigger on this. Getting ready to sell some of my favorite ESPs...


----------



## TheDraeg

feraledge said:


> Getting ready to sell some of my favorite ESPs...



ooh I can't wait to see what you're selling..


----------



## phonix

There's some super nice guitars in here!! 

Posted these in my NGD thread but thought I'd put them here as well. 

My black and white Horizon NTII's


----------



## BTCSBrad

My first ESP, 2006 Eclipse II STBC. Funny story how I got it actually. I spent $250 on a full upgraded MIM telecaster to american spec, which then I traded for an RG7620, and then traded it for a Peavey VK100/$200 and then traded the valve king and the $200 for the Eclipse. Sadly I had to sell it last summer for bills.. minimum wage sucks (can't wait to finish college). Anyways, I'm currently waiting on an EC-1000S BLK to come in.  hopefully more ESP content to come.


----------



## feraledge

Haven't posted this one in this thread yet. LTD BS-7. Such an absolutely fine guitar! I have never had the neck on a 7 speak so amazingly to me and this guitar just inspires me to explore Drop A and write like I haven't written in years. The ONLY thing I did to it was swap the Crunch Lab for a D Activator and that's it. Even out of the box all I did was lower the action a bit. 
Can't recommend this guitar enough if you're looking for a killer 7 and possibly one of the best necks in the ESP line up. Tung oil! No gloss on the fretboard!!




With the D Activator:


----------



## Samark

Waiting


----------



## psycle_1




----------



## wiretap

feraledge said:


> So a question to ESP Custom Shop guitar owners. I'm really tempted, but that price tag has just kept creeping up. I just got a quote for $5,300 and I understand that's not bad considering what the Originals go for, but that's also a LOT of money.
> I have no real basis for understanding their quality, but considering that I find the ESP Standard Series to be absolutely amazing guitars, would you say that between the two you can feel and hear a nearly $4000 premium?



I have a custom, as well as 4 Standards (had more, even). Love the standards, they are indeed fantastic quality- but no joke, they pale compared to my custom.


----------



## Sleazy_D

I've probably posted in here before way back, but this is the updated family. got rid of a few, got a few.


----------



## Lada The Great

I love your JL-7. It is one of the coolest looking 7-strings around!


----------



## D-EJ915

Nice collection, I'm pretty interested in the JL-7 but the burst keeps me from buying it immediately  I'll probably pick one up eventually or something similar. Those NVs are really nice though I could never get one because I do not like Kahler bridges.

Pic of my sexy finger and [002].


----------



## 59Bassman

Sleazy_D said:


> I've probably posted in here before way back, but this is the updated family. got rid of a few, got a few.



So you're a Praise and Worship player then, I take it?


----------



## Sleazy_D

59Bassman said:


> So you're a Praise and Worship player then, I take it?



amen, brotha


----------



## A-Branger

Hi guys, this is currently one of my babies






LTD Ec-256FM LD

pretty cheap. Color in person is the same as the 401-VF DIM LD although in the website they show it as something else.

I never liked the red sides and back of these traditional looking guitars, but for some reason I didn't mind the look on this one when I looked at it at the store, is a bit more orange looking.

it plays well, didn't felt a difference comparing to a EC-1000, even to a LTD Iron Cross.... apart from the sound of course, and the difference in hardware


so I bought it with the idea to inject some evil on it and I added some EMGs to it. I know I could have bought a different model, but Im not fan of black or white for eclipses, and the flame tops get too expensive with the 1000 range, plus not much of a fan of the colours






so I bought the Hetfield set EMGs with chrome covers to keep the traditional look. They sound great. better than the 81-60 combo. I tried both with the Ec-1000 and the Iron cross. I liked the Het Set bit better in dirt, and waaaaaaay better in cleans



I also have a F-50 guitar, but that one is back home in my country, so is not with me anytime soon. It was my "first" guitar. for 200$, still think is the best guitar ever at that price. Still think is great


----------



## psycle_1




----------



## Chris O

This is me...


----------



## MAKLRS

Here are some pictures of my ESP's:


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## Carcaridon

madrigal77 said:


>



What pickups are in that VB? Looks just like mine.


----------



## I Voyager

EC-1000T/CTM Maple w/EMG 57-66 set
AW-7
Phoenix-1000 w/EMG 81-85 set

Don't mind the Strat lol


----------



## JD27

MAKLRS said:


> Here are some pictures of my ESP's:



Wow, those are nice. How do you like the ESP USA Eclipse compared to the 40th Anniversary Custom Shop Eclipse. Is that also a custom Horizon?


----------



## MAKLRS

JD27 said:


> Wow, those are nice. How do you like the ESP USA Eclipse compared to the 40th Anniversary Custom Shop Eclipse. Is that also a custom Horizon?



Yes, the Horizon is a 40TH Anniversary Exhibition Limited Guitar, made by the Japan Custom Shop for the Namm 2015.
I like both Eclipse. Quality is nearly the same and both sounds great.


----------



## JD27

MAKLRS said:


> Yes, the Horizon is a 40TH Anniversary Exhibition Limited Guitar, made by the Japan Custom Shop for the Namm 2015.
> I like both Eclipse. Quality is nearly the same and both sounds great.



I thought it might have been front this year's exhibition models. Really awesome set you have there. I was wondering about the USA models, either an Eclipse or Horizon has crossed my mind since they are a little bit less expensive the Japan shop.


----------



## MAKLRS

JD27 said:


> I thought it might have been front this year's exhibition models. Really awesome set you have there. I was wondering about the USA models, either an Eclipse or Horizon has crossed my mind since they are a little bit less expensive the Japan shop.



I was very surprised about the top quality of my USA Eclipse. I think my next guitar will be a USA Horizon.


----------



## Jacasta

Here's my Horizon III

Imgur


----------



## madrigal77

Carcaridon said:


> What pickups are in that VB? Looks just like mine.



EMG het set. Awesome pickups!


----------



## Carcaridon

madrigal77 said:


> Carcaridon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pickups are in that VB? Looks just like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMG het set. Awesome pickups!
Click to expand...


Agreed. Never was a fan of EMG's until I heard these. Amazing tone!


----------



## Carcaridon

My ESP Eclipse II w/ EMG JH Set






My LTD Iron Cross


----------



## Seventhwave

Carcaridon said:


> My ESP Eclipse II w/ EMG JH Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LTD Iron Cross



Those white IC's are pretty cool looking.


----------



## Carcaridon

Seventhwave said:


> Those white IC's are pretty cool looking.



Yeah. I really love that guitar. Plays and sounds amazing.


----------



## stevexc

Abalone is best tonewood.


----------



## dongh1217




----------



## ToneLab

stevexc said:


> Abalone is best tonewood.



LOL!!


----------



## RustInPeace

LTD Mustaine DV8-R with 57/66.

Currently has the EMG JH set in it...is that wrong?


----------



## A-Branger

LOL


----------



## stevexc

Oh I suppose I have this shot too. My little Korean family.


----------



## madrigal77

Carcaridon said:


> My ESP Eclipse II w/ EMG JH Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LTD Iron Cross



Haha yeah, that does look a lot like mine, but I've got Gotoh 510 hardware on.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Some updated pics of my LTD EC-1000 with Dimarzio Titans


----------



## Shask

stevexc said:


> Oh I suppose I have this shot too. My little Korean family.



You H-series neck looks a lot narrower than the M-series guitars. Do you find that they feel similar, or is there a difference?


----------



## stevexc

Shask said:


> You H-series neck looks a lot narrower than the M-series guitars. Do you find that they feel similar, or is there a difference?



They're about the same width, but the binding makes it look a bit narrower. However the H's neck is just a hair rounder (or at least feels like it is). All three feel pretty similar, taking into consideration that the H's neck is painted where the Ms are not.

It's weird. They each feel a little different from each other if I go back and forth, but compared to any of my other guitars they share a lot more similarity than anything.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

AkiraSpectrum said:


>


----------



## cpfc_fan

Hey guys. I'm new here so I thought I'd post pictures of my ESP's 











Hope you guys like them. I'm also in the market for 1 more. An ESP custom shop eclipse in see through black cherry. Really hope one day I can get one!


----------



## nlapo18

cpfc_fan said:


> Hey guys. I'm new here so I thought I'd post pictures of my ESP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like them. I'm also in the market for 1 more. An ESP custom shop eclipse in see through black cherry. Really hope one day I can get one!



Those are sweet! Love the blue finish!


----------



## Seventhwave

Nice guitars. I dig that Snakebyte


----------



## Blytheryn

This thread was missing my ESP's so here they are


----------



## jrstinkfish

Traded for this a couple of weeks ago, haven't put an NGD up for it yet. LTD EC-1000T/CTM. It originally had gold hardware, but I swapped it for black hardware, just got it back from the pickup install and setup today. Think it looks cooler


----------



## Blytheryn

Slick!


----------



## WolleK

So i heard you like ESP / LTD guitars 

LTD KH 202, LTD MG750, LTD H100, 2x LTD EXP200 (with KL replica made by RAN guitars)


----------



## DIM3S0UL

Holy .... that Ran seems legit


----------



## cpfc_fan

nlapo18 said:


> Those are sweet! Love the blue finish!





Seventhwave said:


> Nice guitars. I dig that Snakebyte



Thanks for the guitar love guys. I'm now in the process of definitely getting 1 more ESP. Got an ESP USA Eclipse in Tea Sunburst on order from the USA shop which should be with me early in the new year as this years batch has already sold out 






Also I am looking at getting a Custom Horizon. Do you think this is the real deal? If it is I am going to snap it up.


----------



## WolleK

For me, Horizon only with cockstock or the old lawsuit Jackson headstock. By the way, nice Eclipse.. has it full thickness?


----------



## crystallake

Yea, that's a real ESP Custom. Horizons had that headstock for a short period.


----------



## cpfc_fan

WolleK said:


> For me, Horizon only with cockstock or the old lawsuit Jackson headstock. By the way, nice Eclipse.. has it full thickness?



Yes it does have the full thickness. Really excited for it! As for the Horizon I already have the Volcano Red Horizon with the pointy headstock so going with this one isn't a big deal for me.


----------



## cpfc_fan

crystallake said:


> Yea, that's a real ESP Custom. Horizons had that headstock for a short period.



Cheers dude. Looks like I might just be purchasing this guitar then


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> Also I am looking at getting a Custom Horizon. Do you think this is the real deal? If it is I am going to snap it up.



Yes, it was made in the Kiso Custom Shop. That is the main custom shop and where all the original series are made. 

K0712204 = Made in Kiso Shop, finished on March 20, 2007 I believe. 

K = Kiso
Two Digit Year 
Week of the Year 
Day of the Week - Monday=1, Tuesday=2, Wednesday=3 etc. 
Number off the line that day


----------



## cpfc_fan

JD27 said:


> Yes, it was made in the Kiso Custom Shop. That is the main custom shop and where all the original series are made.
> 
> K0712204 = Made in Kiso Shop, finished on March 20, 2007 I believe.
> 
> K = Kiso
> Two Digit Year
> Week of the Year
> Day of the Week - Monday=1, Tuesday=2, Wednesday=3 etc.
> Number off the line that day



I know how the serial system sort of works but this clears it up for me so thank you  Was just a little concerned, that even though the serial number is what we would expect on an ESP, it could be a fake. But you guys seem to think the same as me and it looks like a real one.


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> I know how the serial system sort of works but this clears it up for me so thank you  Was just a little concerned, that even though the serial number is what we would expect on an ESP, it could be a fake. But you guys seem to think the same as me and it looks like a real one.



Nope looks real to me, has everything I would expect to see. You could also send pictures to ESP, though they don't respond all that quickly.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Nope looks real to me, has everything I would expect to see. You could also send pictures to ESP, though they don't respond all that quickly.



Actually, once you send them good pictures and info they seem to be pretty quick about it. I think it took me around 2-3 days to get my inquiry confirmed.


----------



## Seventhwave

WolleK said:


> For me, Horizon only with cockstock or the old lawsuit Jackson headstock. By the way, nice Eclipse.. has it full thickness?



Haha, totally. Couldn't believe that revamped headstock. Looks totally out of place to my eyes. No real continuity with the body. The "cockstock" fits it perfectly.


----------



## Mega-Mads

These are mine.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Mega-Mads said:


> These are mine.



Lovely MII's mate!


----------



## Mega-Mads

cpfc_fan said:


> Lovely MII's mate!



Thanks man. They are truly amazing guitars!


----------



## Humbuck

Those are killer! Love the M-II on the right...kinda rare with that logo.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Thats the last batch they made before they switched to name them E-II guitars


----------



## Humbuck




----------



## bnzboy

David Bin Jung @bnzboy New pickup day: B...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)

ESP (not E-II; ya they are the same but still it is an ESP!) Katana 7 with a BKP Jugg


----------



## cpfc_fan

Right then lads. This morning got a response back from the Japanese dealer with the Custom Horizon and I went ahead and purchased it. Not sure when it'll be in my hands but as soon as it is I will get pictures posted up on here ASAP. I can't wait!


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> Right then lads. This morning got a response back from the Japanese dealer with the Custom Horizon and I went ahead and purchased it. Not sure when it'll be in my hands but as soon as it is I will get pictures posted up on here ASAP. I can't wait!



Wow, you are killing it with the ESP collection. I like that ESP USA Eclipse too, those are also chambered I think. I wan't one of those so bad!


----------



## cpfc_fan

JD27 said:


> Wow, you are killing it with the ESP collection. I like that ESP USA Eclipse too, those are also chambered I think. I wan't one of those so bad!



They are chambered mate  

I think after I get these two ESP's I'm pretty much done with getting more. The Volcano red Horizon was my first from a couple of years ago. Then the blue Eclipse I got so so so cheap on ebay (seriously look there loads of standard series were going so cheap relatively speaking). The Snakebyte I got from a German website for a deal I couldn't believe! The Horizon Custom pretty much the same as the Snakebyte story but from Japan.

The ESP USA I put a deposit down for and even managed to get a discount from an American dealer. Still going to be the most expensive of the guitars I have bought but for a brand new one direct from the USA shop I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## A-Branger

here is a shot of my guitar (and me). I was bored, wanted to try new camera gear and did a selfie lol






LTD EC-256 with the James Hetfield EMG set in chrome


----------



## cpfc_fan

A-Branger said:


> here is a shot of my guitar (and me). I was bored, wanted to try new camera gear and did a selfie lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTD EC-256 with the James Hetfield EMG set in chrome


----------



## cpfc_fan

Here we are lads. As promised!


----------



## Sir Euric

A perfect addition it is!!!


----------



## crushingattack

Here's mine - ESP Maverick Custom Shop. I buy and sell guitars like crazy, but this one stayed with me since 2 years. Every now and then I have thoughts of selling it, but then I play it


----------



## JD27

crushingattack said:


> Here's mine - ESP Maverick Custom Shop. I buy and sell guitars like crazy, but this one stayed with me since 2 years. *Every now and then I have thoughts of selling it, but then I play it
> *



Crazy is right, that thing is awesome!


----------



## JD27

I need better lighting in my guitar room. But here are all of my ESPs.


----------



## ThePIGI King

^ How do they hang at angles? Does your guitar room defy gravity? That's a killer collection too though.


----------



## JD27

ThePIGI King said:


> ^ How do they hang at angles? Does your guitar room defy gravity? That's a killer collection too though.



It's the hangers, they don't seem to like angled headstocks and tilt some. They also swivel up to 90 degrees left or right so you can fit more on the wall, which I usually have. I was just trying to capture these for the picture.


----------



## wiretap

A little NGD, yesterday. LTD Ron Wood sig, my second of this guitar. Like the other one a lot and wanted one for a lower tuning (Currently obsessed with single coil/Tele's tuned way down thanks to Unsane). These guitars are underrated as hell.


----------



## Metlupass2

JD27 said:


> It's the hangers, they don't seem to like angled headstocks and tilt some. They also swivel up to 90 degrees left or right so you can fit more on the wall, which I usually have. I was just trying to capture these for the picture.




Get the string swing slat wall hangers. The yoke pivots to accommodate different headstocks. That's all I've got in my guitar room. 

https://www.stringswing.com/product/cc03f2-front-facing-hanger-2-stem


----------



## cpfc_fan

I will try to get my ESP's in the garden when the sun comes out to play to make the best of the natural light.


----------



## kmanick

joined the club yesterday . Picked this up at the Axe palace yesterday (tax free weekend) ESP Eclipse II
Nick gave me quite a good price on it so I couldn't resist
better pics coming soon. Suddenly I have a lot of black guitars LOL!


----------



## cpfc_fan

Every time I see an ESP on here I get G.A.S fairly bad lol.


----------



## Millul

The M-i remains the meanest guitar known to man...great collection!




JD27 said:


> I need better lighting in my guitar room. But here are all of my ESPs.


----------



## wiretap

Horrible pictures but, this is my current collection of ESP/LTD's.

Left to right: ESP Eclipse I CTM FT, ESP Custom Shop Eclipse, LTD Ron Wood
Bottom: ESP Phoenix II






Left to right: ESP Eclipse II (Starting to yellow, hard to tell in the photo but yay!), LTD EC1000T/CTM DMZ, LTD Ron Wood
Bottom: LTD Phoenix 401/Siberian Husky


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Horrible pictures but, this is my current collection of ESP/LTD's.
> 
> Left to right: ESP Eclipse I CTM FT, ESP Custom Shop Eclipse, LTD Ron Wood
> Bottom: ESP Phoenix II
> 
> 
> Left to right: ESP Eclipse II (Starting to yellow, yay!), LTD EC1000T/CTM DMZ, LTD Ron Wood
> Bottom: LTD Phoenix 401/Siberian Husky



Are you touring with the LTDs?


----------



## oneblackened

Doing some minor surgery on my NT7 soon. I'm getting passive rings for it! 

That way I can use pickups that aren't soapbars.


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> Are you touring with the LTDs?



Yeah, I think my number 1 on tour has been the full thickness EC1000 for a while now. Sound and play great and I don't really have to worry if they get ....ed up. I also love playing the eclipse I but not as much, such a rare guitar it would be a pain in the ass to try to find another one.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Yeah, I think my number 1 on tour has been the full thickness EC1000 for a while now. Sound and play great and I don't really have to worry if they get ....ed up.* I also love playing the eclipse I but not as much, such a rare guitar it would be a pain in the ass to try to find another one.*



Did you mean the Phoenix? Yeah I don't blame you there, I wouldn't want to take that stuff on the road and the LTD Deluxe line is always solid anyway.


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> Did you mean the Phoenix? Yeah I don't blame you there, I wouldn't want to take that stuff on the road and the LTD Deluxe line is always solid anyway.



Nah, the black 4 knob full thickness eclipse in the top pic. Those guitars are super hard to come by. See them on eBay rarely but for absurd prices. Despite being endorsed by ESP and all that they won't budge on hooking me up with them. It's just a risky legal situation with Gibson. Was easier to get a custom from them then trying to talk them into those haha.


----------



## feraledge

^ FWIW, I'd take your custom over the Eclipse I any day. I think that one is sexy. Of course, it doesn't help that I am getting AMOR FATI tattooed on my knuckles (yes, coincidentally).


----------



## wiretap

feraledge said:


> ^ FWIW, I'd take your custom over the Eclipse I any day. I think that one is sexy. Of course, it doesn't help that I am getting AMOR FATI tattooed on my knuckles (yes, coincidentally).



Oh, totally, but I baby that one - I don't take it on tour, so that was just from like a playing live perspective, I tend to be more careful with the eclipse I on the road. And solid choice for a tattoo, surprised you can read that from the picture haha


----------



## feraledge

I do have great eyesight, but better memory. I remember the NGD post. Makes me even more antsy for my custom shop Horizon. I have taken ESPs on tour, but I'm not sure the custom will ever leave my house.


----------



## wiretap

feraledge said:


> I do have great eyesight, but better memory. I remember the NGD post. Makes me even more antsy for my custom shop Horizon. I have taken ESPs on tour, but I'm not sure the custom will ever leave my house.



Prepare to be blown away! Amazing guitars and your custom is going to look amazing. And yeah, for the longest time I had no LTD's and played only ESP's on tour but ever since getting the eclipse I and the full thickness ltd the eclipse II (well, the only one left, had a couple more before) doesn't go out much anymore. Haven't taken the white Phoenix out lately but want to soon. Needs a set up though.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

So I didn't realize that they released Doris Yeh's bass over here in the states. Found out last night. Now my wallet is a whole lot lighter. Couldn't pass up on the purple/silverburst goodness. My first non LTD from ESP. Can't wait for it to show up.


----------



## Soilent1

Here is my killer ESP MII Custom Deluxe! This thing is amazing and super snappy. SD Custom Custom in bridge and Quarter Pound in neck with coil tap. Never parting with this beauty. Also got a shot with my Buz Mcgrath LACS 7 for ....s and grins


----------



## Spicypickles

That sure is a lot of maple! Looks great though, I love maple guitars.


----------



## cpfc_fan

OMFG. Just got an e-mail today from my dealer in the USA and he said it has come. 5 months early!












As soon as I get it in my hands I will post pictures of it and give a quick review to share with you guys. Have it on good authority that the guitar plays fantastically already so I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## WolleK

My latest addition
LTD Ninja 600
ESP EXP


----------



## thoooollin

Hey!
So I just found this forum and thought I'd share my beauty.
It's an ESP Standard Series Japan made Eclipse CTM in vintage white with a black Gibson pick gaurd mounted by its previous owner.


----------



## pdbeaton87

First ESP! I'm wondering now why it took me so long to purchase one...


----------



## d_byrne23

How are the EX Standards? I've been talking to a guy lately trying to sell me his for an absolute steal. Im a big Hypocrisy fan so I have wanted an explorer shape for years...I played the Epiphone 1984 but for littlerally 200 more I can get a mint EX...ESP seems like the better deal


----------



## Spicypickles

That's definitely a better deal. ESP standards are very badass axes. I've yet to play one that I didn't love.


The EX body shape is pretty small compared to an explorer, be wary.


----------



## RustInPeace

Just swapped the Custom 5 out of my E-II Horizon for a SD Distortion.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Looking good there dude.


----------



## feraledge

Latest additions: 
96 Horizon after being revived from its coma: 





GH200 with a lot of work put into it, JB/59 and Gotoh trem: 





My custom shop Horizon will be in late February. Can't wait, but the 96 Horizon is certainly helping.


----------



## Version_6

Well here's my two current ones. A 1992 Custom MV290/KH1 and a 1984 SEC200. I do love me some single pickup, no nonsense gear.


----------



## Arsenal12

Version_6 said:


> Well here's my two current ones. A 1992 Custom MV290/KH1 and a 1984 SEC200. I do love me some single pickup, no nonsense gear.



That V is so awesome. Those are pretty rare right?


----------



## Version_6

Arsenal12 said:


> That V is so awesome. Those are pretty rare right?



Incredibly. These were part of the Metallica signature series models from the early 90s available from the ESP Custom division in Japan. There was the MX220/250 (Metallica eXplorer), MM290 (Metallica Mirage) and MV290 (Metallica V). Then in 95/96 they put Kirks signature on the headstock, made it a bolt on model and sold it as the KH-1. However you could still get the neck through version as a custom order, however they were like $6000 back then.


----------



## Sleazy_D

Am sweatin that MV hard


----------



## WolleK

That MV290 

My latest LTD additions

LTD KH Ouija









LTD EX400 BD


----------



## JD27

My Jon Donais Signature with it's new family.


----------



## xenophobe

The only ESP I still own... and I was too lazy to go to my imageshack... these were the pictures that Ishibashi had... I imported this one from Japan... It's the most amazing neck.


----------



## JD27

That is awesome, it's a Strat on steroids!


----------



## 1b4n3z

pending ngd..


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Goodbye Horizon (it felt really uncomfortable for my right forearm) and welcome E-II M-II!!!


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Horizon NT-II







STEF-B8


----------



## CLT-ESP

Brand new member, but not brand new to the site. I love seeing all the cool toys you guys have on here!!! 

Here's a decent chunk of my current ESP collection.


----------



## CLT-ESP

Here are a couple of 1990 ESP Gene Harrison hand painted Graffiti's I recently picked up. A la Degarmo and Hammett per the research so far (Whip had the black version painted by Eddie Meeks) but if anyone has more definitive information, I'd love to hear. The first one is a bolt-on with the old "48th Street" ESP plate. The second is a NTB with a pretty neat story behind it that's out there on the internet where the PO discovered this guitar literally by chance wearing a shotty coat of red paint. Luckily the "coverup" job was horrible and came off with ease without any damage whatsoever to the original finish. Before anyone says it, I agree... The graffiti scheme is not for everyone. 

I also added a picture of my Kamikaze IV "8 Tooth" with MOP Atari neck inlays, Kamikaze theme both front and back! Take a look at the solo section of the Dokken "Walk Away" video and pause it when you see GREEN. The inlays show up clearly as does the different profile/tooth shape of the headstock. The last picture is my GL-1 (pre-Kamikaze prototype...and happens to be #1 with build card) signed by all 4 original Dokken members after a show in the mid-90's when they reunited for a short period along with my ESP GL-20 (#20 of 20) and one of GL's previously owned/played Kamikaze II's.


----------



## CLT-ESP

Steph Carpenter's late 80's ESP NTB used to record the first Deftones album exclusively and a good portion of the second. Neat interview on YouTube of him talking about how he regrettably threw this guitar out into the crowd in Columbus, OH. Funny because that moment is what ultimately led him to move to playing...... 7 strings!!!

Plays like a champ regardless of the volume post being bent and part of the binding missing by the headstock. I stays in the original "road worn" ESP case with the band's original management company's luggage tag and some cool case candy with picks and old Deftones ticket stubs.


----------



## 1b4n3z

My single-cuts. There are two M-II's to follow, once we got some proper light up here (April)


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

feraledge said:


> Latest additions:
> 96 Horizon after being revived from its coma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yes + Yes = VERY YES!!!


----------



## feraledge

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Yes + Yes = VERY YES!!!



I'm trying my best to not bond with that guitar, but after swapping out the PUPs for a Nazgul/Sentient set it's pretty dead on perfect.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

feraledge said:


> I'm trying my best to not bond with that guitar, but after swapping out the PUPs for a Nazgul/Sentient set it's pretty dead on perfect.



How do you like the blade switch location?
That would seem to be the only anomaly for me, ergonomically speaking.


----------



## feraledge

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> How do you like the blade switch location?
> That would seem to be the only anomaly for me, ergonomically speaking.



I'm getting used to it a bit, but it hasn't changed the way I think about guitars or anything.


----------



## Cobhc221

I LOVE MY NEW ESP!


----------



## Blytheryn

Cobhc221 said:


> I LOVE MY NEW ESP!



Let's see it then


----------



## V_man

If it works for Madonna then it works for everyone. In regard of these find, how can you get that guitar? I can not find it in the esp website.


----------



## Version_6

I have no idea how, but I managed to score the holy grail of ESP signature models. 

Original MM270 'Zorlac', the later model with an OFR instead of the stupid Synclair trem. Now comes the agonizing wait for it to come from Japan.


----------



## feraledge

^ Wow! Looks like that guitar needs a loving owner, stoked for you to get it!


----------



## Spicypickles

Stupid synclair trem? I thought they were held in high regard......


Definitely nothing wrong with an OFR though!


----------



## WolleK

Wow, a MM270. That´s pretty rare. Nice score. Can i ask- how much?


----------



## Version_6

Spicypickles said:


> Stupid synclair trem? I thought they were held in high regard......
> 
> 
> Definitely nothing wrong with an OFR though!



They sound pretty dead. Also parts are non existent, swapping them out for another trem such as an OFR, Schaller or Gotoh is a ridiculous headache and because of the strange trapezoidal shape of the baseplate and the body routing, when you do install another trem it looks awful and out of place. That's why ESPs with Synclairs always go for less than the OFR equivalents. 



WolleK said:


> Wow, a MM270. That´s pretty rare. Nice score. Can i ask- how much?



I hate the word rare but I certainly applies to this one. Price wise, all I'll say is that it's coming through my used gear business so I got it at a decent price. Once it lands it'll end up on the work bench and given a full once over.


----------



## Dekay82

CLT-ESP said:


> Steph Carpenter's late 80's ESP NTB used to record the first Deftones album exclusively and a good portion of the second. Neat interview on YouTube of him talking about how he regrettably threw this guitar out into the crowd in Columbus, OH. Funny because that moment is what ultimately led him to move to playing...... 7 strings!!!
> 
> Plays like a champ regardless of the volume post being bent and part of the binding missing by the headstock. I stays in the original "road worn" ESP case with the band's original management company's luggage tag and some cool case candy with picks and old Deftones ticket stubs.



Man, I saw this on the bay literally like a WEEK after I bought my green stef 6 and almost had a heart attack. I remeber watching an interview w/Stef where he recalls the story of giving that guitar away. 

Tis a grail above grails, I'm happy for you.


----------



## Thanatopsis

My LTD MH100QMNT w/Duncan Custom in the bridge. I don't know if I lucked out and got one with a great cut of wood or what but it's the best sounding guitar I've ever owned possibly tied with my 96 LP Studio(hard to say since that was stolen before I owned this). In addition to sound, it plays amazing too. Best $130 I've ever spent(plus $80 for the pickup). The picture doesn't do the quilt top justice either. Normally I'm not usually a quilt fan, much prefer flame tops but I love this one. Only thing I wish it had was a binding.


----------



## AnybodyListening

Some of mine, past and present...


----------



## feraledge

^ That's a whole lot of awesome. Love those lawsuit head stock M's! 

The newbie, E-II Horizon FR SW overseas model. Love it!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> ^ That's a whole lot of awesome. Love those lawsuit head stock M's!
> 
> The newbie, E-II Horizon FR SW overseas model. Love it!



Just splooged a little.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

The latest addition to the collection.


----------



## Metlupass2

AnybodyListening said:


> Some of mine, past and present...



1point8 from ESP forum?


----------



## stevexc

One day I'll have a "real" ESP in there too...


----------



## AnybodyListening

Metlupass2 said:


> 1point8 from ESP forum?



You know it! What's up Jim?


----------



## Reverend Chug

Hey guys, I am new to SSO. But here are my Ltd's!


----------



## Jake

So I have another new addition to this club coming 


It's made in Japan and it's a singlecut. I got it for $380 


pics whenever it arrives


----------



## Jake

Well actually I'll tease this first


----------



## JD27

Jake said:


> Well actually I'll tease this first



$380? Was someone selling it for crack money, that is crazy low.


----------



## Jake

JD27 said:


> $380? Was someone selling it for crack money, that is crazy low.


GC Used is seriously a gold mine sometimes after the holidays man 

I was actually browsing for used pedals when I found it not even labeled properly. Now with my dealings with GC in the past we'll see what actually arrives but the fact that it had a ton of pictures with it makes me pretty sure I'm gonna be alright here.

My white eclipse gets a brother to kinda replace my old ACSB one now I suppose


----------



## JD27

Jake said:


> GC Used is seriously a gold mine sometimes after the holidays man
> 
> I was actually browsing for used pedals when I found it not even labeled properly. Now with my dealings with GC in the past we'll see what actually arrives but the fact that it had a ton of pictures with it makes me pretty sure I'm gonna be alright here.
> 
> My white eclipse gets a brother to kinda replace my old ACSB one now I suppose



Oh I frequent the used section way too often. I have noticed the mislabel things, but never quite that badly I've alway had pretty good luck with GC used, sometimes if the pics aren't great I just call and ask someone to take a look for me.


----------



## Jake

JD27 said:


> Oh I frequent the used section way too often. I have noticed the mislabel things, but never quite that badly I've alway had pretty good luck with GC used, sometimes if the pics aren't great I just call and ask someone to take a look for me.



Oh same here, 7 of the guitars in my sig are from GC used 

I can't stress enough to people on a budget to look there first for things these days, especially as a former employee I know how often things get priced waaaay too low


----------



## GraemeH

My ESP Edwards E-CY-165 just arrived from Japan, picked it up today.
After the shipping and import duty I could very nearly have just got a used ESP Horizon but eh, who else can say they have 27 frets, right?


----------



## JD27

Jake said:


> Oh same here, 7 of the guitars in my sig are from GC used
> 
> I can't stress enough to people on a budget to look there first for things these days, especially as a former employee I know how often things get priced waaaay too low



If I had the money to take advantage of half of the deals that come through there, I would need a warehouse to store my guitars.


----------



## feraledge

Jake said:


> Well actually I'll tease this first



$380! My mind is blown. Seriously. I wouldn't have passed on that.


----------



## Jake

feraledge said:


> $380! My mind is blown. Seriously. I wouldn't have passed on that.



I'm still quite shocked myself 


That's the second best deal I've ever gotten from GC now its insane


----------



## Rich5150

Ive had this around a month i think, Couldn't pass up the deal on it, Had to swap the Hardware as it was pretty much shot, still need to get new switch screws. 

Im digging it i have it tuned to D Standard and its just insanely chunky


----------



## Mathemagician

GraemeH said:


> ...who else can say they have 27 frets, right?



That dude in the Xiphos NGD thread.


----------



## Version_6

GraemeH said:


> who else can say they have 27 frets, right?



About 1/3 of all Caparison owners given that the Horus is one of their most popular models.


----------



## Blytheryn

Mathemagician said:


> That dude in the Xiphos NGD thread.



This was the exact thing I was going to say...


----------



## SqWark

Mii- modded!


----------



## Spicypickles

Alrighty Fellers - I just picked up a h207 from GC the other day (NGD coming soon). Looks to be See through black ash body and top. There's nothing on the back of the headstock apart from some gold lettering that matches the style of a couple of other Korean guitars I have. I would think it's safe to assume its Korean? also, the first 2 numbers are 99. Does this mean it was made in 1999? If so, cool, oldest guitar I have.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Thought I'd give this thread a little bump as I just bought yet another ESP from Japan. A 2007 custom Horizon with a cockstock. Not too sure when it'll be with me but as soon as it is I'm sure I will post pictures in a NGD thread.


----------



## Vittra

Edwards E-RV-138





96 ESP Horizon


----------



## Spectre 1

Playing a liveshow this weekend, stuck the band logo on my Antelope lol.


----------



## ToneLab

JD27 said:


> If I had the money to take advantage of half of the deals that come through there, I would need a warehouse to store my guitars.



I buy a lot from them too. I'm not as good as you guys as finding great deals because I'm usually looking for a specific guitar, in fact, I find they are priced a little higher than where I could find one elsewhere, but the 30 day no questions asked return policy where I can just walk it into the local store and get my money back does it for me. I end up trying a bunch of guitars to keep a few.


----------



## dormer

Spectre 1 said:


> Playing a liveshow this weekend, stuck the band logo on my Antelope lol.


Wow, that looks really good in white -- I've generally preferred the Forest shape, but seeing a nice shot of the Antelope, it's growing on me. Not a guitar I've seen around very often.

Where's the gig, in Tokyo?


----------



## Humbuck

GraemeH said:


> ...I could very nearly have just got a used ESP Horizon but eh, who else can say they have 27 frets, right?



Me...


----------



## Mathemagician

Just noticed the new silver Ken Susi m-7 this year. Going to have to pick one up this year. There will be a NGD. And pics for this place. Vertical grainy iPhone 4 photos suffice, yes?


----------



## JD27

Humbuck said:


> Me...



Kind of rare logo on that FR27, the last one for the SS line.


----------



## feraledge

Humbuck said:


> Me...



Horizon FR27, the guitar I try to forget about all the time. I would love to try one, but we all know how that ends...


----------



## feraledge

Not a good pic, but the stable. 
BS7, So Cal, Horizon FR2, and M-II.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Horizon FR27, the guitar I try to forget about all the time. I would love to try one, but we all know how that ends...



The first step to fighting an addiction...


----------



## Spectre 1

dormer said:


> Wow, that looks really good in white -- I've generally preferred the Forest shape, but seeing a nice shot of the Antelope, it's growing on me. Not a guitar I've seen around very often.
> 
> Where's the gig, in Tokyo?



Yea the guitar is a beauty. The amount of tones I can get out of it has surprised me, the only downside is the slight bruising on my upper thigh when I practice for too long. The gig is at Yotsuya Outbreak, just a cover show.


----------



## Humbuck




----------



## big_aug

Anyone wanna trade me an ESP for a USA Jackson? For real.


My ESP EX Standard:


----------



## CelestialWishDTC

My Horizon (with its new Dimarzios!) and my Eclipse, both brilliant guitars!


----------



## Josh Delikan

Old pic of Majora, my ESP Eclipse-I CTM in Dark Purple Satin. Currently undergoing a few modifications!


----------



## Insinfier




----------



## cpfc_fan

Just got confirmation that the guitar I bought in Japan is in transit to my home. I can't wait!


----------



## dormer

cpfc_fan said:


> Just got confirmation that the guitar I bought in Japan is in transit to my home. I can't wait!



What guitar, man? Where'd you get it? Need details, can't just leave us hanging like that!


----------



## cpfc_fan

dormer said:


> What guitar, man? Where'd you get it? Need details, can't just leave us hanging like that!



From Ishibashi. It's a 2007 Custom Horizon in Amber Burst I believe. It just looks like the sun which I think is amazing!


----------



## Insinfier

cpfc_fan said:


> From Ishibashi. It's a 2007 Custom Horizon in Amber Burst I believe. It just looks like the sun which I think is amazing!



The sun!?


----------



## cpfc_fan

Insinfier said:


> The sun!?




Don't even look at it. When I post the pictures you can't even look.


----------



## Humbuck




----------



## LTigh

Just put up a N(U)GD thread, but here's mine. MH-350fr in see-through-black quilted maple flavor.

Yeah, it's LTD (but praise be to zombie Jeebus that ESP folk don't seem to be as cork-stiffing-ly elitist as the PRS crew with regards to the SEs. I know I wasn't when I owned ESP-ESPs). But the way I look at it is it's my first step in re-acquiring a version of my old ESP collection what got disappeared by tweakers slightly more than a decade ago.

All effing meth-heads must effing hang.


----------



## beezwx

Here's one of my 48th Street/ESP Customs


----------



## Simic

My old Horizon nt-II. Great guitar but after trying a hipshot/hannes flat-style bridge the TOM just felt awkward so I had to get rid of it. The top on this one was amazing


----------



## cpfc_fan

Simic said:


> My old Horizon nt-II. Great guitar but after trying a hipshot/hannes flat-style bridge the TOM just felt awkward so I had to get rid of it. The top on this one was amazing



That is quite some flame on that top mate! Its a shame you couldn't get on with the feel of the guitar.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

My first ever ESP/LTD! I'm stunned at how amazing this guitar is!! NGD Thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/307599-ngd-ltd-deluxe-content.html#post4537592


----------



## cpfc_fan

I have the guitar I bought from Japan. It is AMAZING! Looks pretty damn good and sounds impeccable! I don't think pictures by artificial light will do this guitar any good so will wait until I get some decent light and more importantly time to take the pictures then make a new thread


----------



## Stooge1996

cpfc_fan said:


> I have the guitar I bought from Japan. It is AMAZING! Looks pretty damn good and sounds impeccable! I don't think pictures by artificial light will do this guitar any good so will wait until I get some decent light and more importantly time to take the pictures then make a new thread



That is such a good looking guitar. Can't believe it has finally sold. I look at that guitar all the time wishing i could aford it haha


----------



## cpfc_fan

Stooge1996 said:


> That is such a good looking guitar. Can't believe it has finally sold. I look at that guitar all the time wishing i could aford it haha



As soon as they knocked off that sizeable chunk from the original price I knew I had to snap it up. It plays as well as it looks and sounds as good as it plays. Overall I am extremely pleased with it! The tones from the Seymour Duncans are just immense!


----------



## Fierce_Swe

New strings and ready to rock tonight!!!


----------



## V_man

Fierce_Swe said:


> New strings and ready to rock tonight!!!



Nice hrf. I have a black one too and a reindeer blue. Horizons are so nice. But I keept the blackouts. Love fixed bridged horizons.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

The Blackouts are great! I traded that horizon for another guitar and the new owner switched the pickups but it has Lundgren pickups (The one) now and they sound really good. But I did regret the trade and bought it back and that was the best thing I have done!!! Amazing guitar!


----------



## mikernaut

Those Eclipses in Dark Purple Satin still make me weak in the knees


----------



## Jinogalpa

actual shot of my ESPs and the LTD PH600 (i love this crazy magenta red)
next time i do a picture with my Edwards "Die" Signature


----------



## feraledge

^ Dig that PH. 

Behold...


----------



## LTigh

My LTD got herself a new sibling.

My collection is slowly re-building.

Oh yes, yes it is.

While I cackle evilly, here's a pic:


----------



## I Voyager




----------



## abeigor

I Voyager said:


>



V with Kahler and banana headstock?!?


----------



## I Voyager

abeigor said:


> V with Kahler and banana headstock?!?



Haha yeah it's one of the old Kerry King models. Thanks EBay.


----------



## Rosal76

I Voyager said:


> Haha yeah it's one of the old Kerry King models. Thanks EBay.



It's a bad ass guitar!!!  

Definitely a collectible since they only made, excluding the ones made for Kerry King, 50. 50 of the black ones and 50 of the more expensive red and black crackle version.


----------



## alex2006




----------



## madrigal77

Took a few pics of my 401vf. Paid $200 for it new. Great guitar!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

madrigal77 said:


> Took a few pics of my 401vf. Paid $200 for it new. Great guitar!!



$200 Canadian for that EC 401vf? A total steal!


----------



## wiretap

Newest ESP. Phoenix II, switched the pickguard out with the black one from my white Phoenix and added Amber knobs and aged switch tip.


----------



## N3cr0p57

33 pages of beautiful ESP/LTDs, but I didn't see any Axxions.
Here's mine.


----------



## DarthV

madrigal77 said:


> Took a few pics of my 401vf. Paid $200 for it new. Great guitar!!



I remember your post, that was some blowout sale @ BB right? They were never stocked here or I would have picked one up. Killer deal! I'm looking for something similar to do some Amon Amarth in drop a 

Don't think I've posted mine in this thread, eclipse!


----------



## madrigal77

DarthV said:


> I remember your post, that was some blowout sale @ BB right? They were never stocked here or I would have picked one up. Killer deal! I'm looking for something similar to do some Amon Amarth in drop a
> 
> Don't think I've posted mine in this thread, eclipse!



Haha yep, good memory. Even the guys working there were WTFing 

Killer Elcipse. The tops on those ones really pop, and that's a particulary nice example 

You should try the HetSet or 57/66 set in there. I like them a lot better than the old style EMG's.


----------



## DarthV

madrigal77 said:


> Haha yep, good memory. Even the guys working there were WTFing
> 
> Killer Elcipse. The tops on those ones really pop, and that's a particulary nice example
> 
> You should try the HetSet or 57/66 set in there. I like them a lot better than the old style EMG's.



Honestly, I'd prefer a covered set of jb/59.


----------



## madrigal77

DarthV said:


> Honestly, I'd prefer a covered set of jb/59.



Haha that's what came in the LTD. I like them a LOT for drop D/standard, but not so much for anything lower. I have the LTD in drop D and the ESP in drop C.


----------



## Jake

My 3 hanging out


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

DarthV said:


> I remember your post, that was some blowout sale @ BB right? They were never stocked here or I would have picked one up. Killer deal! I'm looking for something similar to do some Amon Amarth in drop a



Can confirm that playing Amon Amarth on an Eclipse is absolutely insane


----------



## JD27

I love the smell of ESPs in the morning.


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> I love the smell of ESPs in the morning.



If you ever decide to get rid of that FT Silverburst, you let me know.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> If you ever decide to get rid of that FT Silverburst, you let me know.



There are a few people that would be fighting for that one. It's heavier than any Les Paul I have ever played, I'm guessing they make these without any weight relief. Has a thicker neck profile than my other Eclipse, more of a standard U shape.


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> There are a few people that would be fighting for that one. It's heavier than any Les Paul I have ever played, I'm guessing they make these without any weight relief. Has a thicker neck profile than my other Eclipse, more of a standard U shape.



Yeah, probably pretty similar to my Eclipse I Full Thickness, I imagine, it's pretty heavy too with the slightly chunkier neck and actually thicker than a Les Paul Custom body-wise (the two used for comparisons were '70s but I don't think the thickness of those changed too much).


----------



## madrigal77

wiretap said:


> If you ever decide to get rid of that FT Silverburst, you let me know.


Hey I already called dibs in his NGD thread!!


----------



## feraledge

Wouldn't hold your breath guys. I sold like 25 guitars in the last few years. I think JD sold 2.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Wouldn't hold your breath guys. I sold like 25 guitars in the last few years. I think JD sold 2.



Haha, I sold more than that. All my LTDs, so that was 7 or 8 right there. And like 3 Fender and 3 Gibson guitars... But Zero ESP's!


----------



## madrigal77

feraledge said:


> Wouldn't hold your breath guys. I sold like 25 guitars in the last few years. I think JD sold 2.


Also look at that thing! You'd be prying that out of my cold, dead hands


----------



## wiretap

The Silverburst is dope, but I suppose I can live with these two


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> The Silverburst is dope, but I suppose I can live with these two



How ever will you make do? Come on, use your ESP powers to get a Sonic Blue FT Eclipse with 5 Ply white binding.


----------



## Blytheryn

That 4 knob is sex.


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> How ever will you make do? Come on, use your ESP powers to get a Sonic Blue FT Eclipse with 5 Ply white binding.



Haha, I don't think I could do a Sonic Blue Eclipse, I'm too traditional. The Phoenix however, for whatever reason, comes off as a very doable "fender colors" type guitar.. Although now I'm trying to imagine what that might look like on the eclipse haha


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Haha, I don't think I could do a Sonic Blue Eclipse, I'm too traditional. The Phoenix however, for whatever reason, comes off as a very doable "fender colors" type guitar.. Although now I'm trying to imagine what that might look like on the eclipse haha



The Phoenix in Sonic Blue would be sick. Gibson has already done some of the LPs and Firebirds in Frost Blue.


----------



## 693

First time posting my guitars in here!






The sisters of mercy!


----------



## feraledge

I want to hear more about that cockstock horizon!!


----------



## 693

It was a refinished 95 horizon with a kahler installed. The kahler wasn't correctly put in so I filled the route and put a tight-end on it. it is still a work in process!


----------



## Cougs




----------



## JD27

They keep multiplying.


----------



## feraledge

JD never disappoints.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Well played JD. I may have to steal that idea of laying out the ESP's like that.


----------



## oremus91

Sincerely jealous of that natural hard tail horizon. I've been on the hunt for one of these lately, I feel like I missed out on something great a few years ago as this is one of their best offerings to date.


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> Well played JD. I may have to steal that idea of laying out the ESP's like that.



Definitely need a family shot of yours


----------



## Fierce_Swe

I recently put on a pair of Duncan Distortions on my Horizon, I think it looks much better with white pups than the old usual black ones...


----------



## cpfc_fan

Shhhhhhhh...... Rumour has it there maybe another coming to the CPFC library of guitars. MAYBE.....


----------



## feraledge

cpfc_fan said:


> Shhhhhhhh...... Rumour has it there maybe another coming to the CPFC library of guitars. MAYBE.....



Pull the trigger now and come back here with pics. STAT!


----------



## cpfc_fan

feraledge said:


> Pull the trigger now and come back here with pics. STAT!


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


>



Uh oh, somebody went ESP hunting.


----------



## cpfc_fan

JD27 said:


> Uh oh, somebody went ESP hunting.



Now do I wait and show you pictures of what I have bought or do I send the ones from the dealer......... I may need convincing if you want their ones. I have them and had to brighten them up a tiny bit so the colours would come into play.


----------



## Blytheryn

cpfc_fan said:


> Now do I wait and show you pictures of what I have bought or do I send the ones from the dealer......... I may need convincing if you want their ones. I have them and had to brighten them up a tiny bit so the colours would come into play.



Anything.


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> Now do I wait and show you pictures of what I have bought or do I send the ones from the dealer......... I may need convincing if you want their ones. I have them and had to brighten them up a tiny bit so the colours would come into play.



Give it to us, we can use our imagination as to what it looks like with good lighting.


----------



## cpfc_fan

I present to you......


----------



## Blytheryn

cpfc_fan said:


> I present to you......



FCK YEAAAAH!!! The Arrow in Andromeda finish? You're sick. I saw Daniel from Bodom playing one a while ago, and man does it look great live. Awesome.


----------



## JD27

Damn, I need an ESP V now.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Blytheryn said:


> FCK YEAAAAH!!! The Arrow in Andromeda finish? You're sick. I saw Daniel from Bodom playing one a while ago, and man does it look great live. Awesome.



That's the one dude. Couldn't pass up this deal!



JD27 said:


> Damn, I need an ESP V now.


----------



## feraledge

Hell yeah!! Full NGD please!! Let's see the curves on dat ass too! 
And JD, it's definitely your move now.


----------



## cpfc_fan

I do believe it is your move now Feraledge.


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> I do believe it is your move now Feraledge.



Yeah it definitely his move, we just bought ESPs... He is trying to mess up the rotation.


----------



## feraledge

I have the Sully incoming. I would love to be next in the ESP rotation, mentally I'm right there, but financially I am definitely not.


----------



## cpfc_fan

I hope not to get another guitar period for at least a year. But then again I said that in November and I've bought a few between then and now. Let's see how long I last.


----------



## feraledge

cpfc_fan said:


> I hope not to get another guitar period for at least a year. But then again I said that in November and I've bought a few between then and now. Let's see how long I last.



Hate to say that I hope you're weak willed, but I would also settle for that group shot!! Also, my GAS in general is insane because I know I can't buy anything for a while, but the V GAS is particularly bad. Realistically, I'd want 25.5" scale with the smaller full V body, so I'd probably go KV over ESPs options.
But I still keep finding myself searching ESPs on Reverb at night... That orange M-I Custom...


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Hate to say that I hope you're weak willed, but I would also settle for that group shot!! Also, my GAS in general is insane because I know I can't buy anything for a while, but the V GAS is particularly bad. Realistically, I'd want 25.5" scale with the smaller full V body, so I'd probably go KV over ESPs options.
> But I still keep finding myself searching ESPs on Reverb at night... That orange M-I Custom...



I just texted the guy I sold my Horizon to. The moment that guy considers selling it, I will buy it back.

http://imgur.com/tEJdHx6

I can't take it anymore. I GAS for it all the time.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> I just texted the guy I sold my Horizon to. The moment that guy considers selling it, I will buy it back.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> I can't take it anymore. I GAS for it all the time.



Is he considering selling it at all? I knew that gap would be too big to fill in your life! Hope you get it back!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Is he considering selling it at all? I knew that gap would be too big to fill in your life! Hope you get it back!



I don't know. He bought it when he played in a band, and from what I heard from him he isn't in said band anymore, and he loves travelling. He sells me "Blackbird" back and he gets to go more places... 

It's crazy. Sometimes I'll be doing totally random stuff, and I'll think about how I once owned a guitar with a dagger headstock in matte black. That thought seeps in and I imagine doing all kinds of crazy things for the guitar.


----------



## wiretap

cpfc_fan said:


> I present to you......



Awesome. An Arrow is a guitar I could never pull off playing (I'd look like an idiot, plus .... floyds), but I do like the way they look a lot, especially the andromeda's! Nice, man.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Is he considering selling it at all? I knew that gap would be too big to fill in your life! Hope you get it back!



Just got a text from him, and he's game. He rarely plays it anymore, due to not being in a band anymore. Just need to raise the money for it first.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Just got a text from him, and he's game. He rarely plays it anymore, due to not being in a band anymore. Just need to raise the money for it first.



Time to start painting some fences and washing cars. Stoked for you getting it back!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Time to start painting some fences and washing cars. Stoked for you getting it back!



Aye, or spend more time at the fast food place where I work. I'm stoked it's still in pretty good condition... I sold the guitar for pretty high, I wonder what he'll want to sell it back for.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Aye, or spend more time at the fast food place where I work. I'm stoked it's still in pretty good condition... I sold the guitar for pretty high, I wonder what he'll want to sell it back for.



Start selling burgers out the backdoor. Gotta be careful not to screw yourself overpricing a guitar that you love a little too much! 
I have a feeling that if I was to buy back that 96 Horizon I'd end up having to pay way too much for it. Sometimes it's better not to sell..


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Start selling burgers out the backdoor. Gotta be careful not to screw yourself overpricing a guitar that you love a little too much!
> I have a feeling that if I was to buy back that 96 Horizon I'd end up having to pay way too much for it. Sometimes it's better not to sell..



I was in a pretty lame situation back in January... Had a lot of bills to pay and some expenses that couldn't really be handled unless I would have come into a bit more money. Moved to a new town, was unemployed for a good few months and so on and so forth. Hope I get her back soon, and keep giving her the blackened death metal punishment that she's used to.

That '96 Horizon was a stunner. All Horizons are special, beautiful guitars, but there are a few that are definitely a cut above the rest. We know what we are talking about!

And just to induce the GAS, a pic of me and it when I was in Helsinki last year:


----------



## feraledge

There never ever, ever needs to be justifications for posting pictures of Horizons. So damn slick looking.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> There never ever, ever needs to be justifications for posting pictures of Horizons. So damn slick looking.



For the guys irked by the ESP logo at the 12th, this one's for you. 

Best thing about that guitar is, I heard from guys that played ESP Customs that it easily played as well as one. Just makes me that much more excited to get it back myself.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> Aye, or spend more time at the fast food place where I work. I'm stoked it's still in pretty good condition... I sold the guitar for pretty high, I wonder what he'll want to sell it back for.



Turn manwhoring if you have to, it is a Horizon we are talking about.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Turn manwhoring if you have to, it is a Horizon we are talking about.



Turning tricks, playing licks.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Turn manwhoring if you have to, it is a Horizon we are talking about.



I get a fairly decent tax return in August. With that, and a good month's salary I should be able to swing it. I'm just happy it's been a case queen for the dude for the most part. I really regret selling it, but the way I see it, the guy lives so close to me I basically just pawned it. The BW's sounded massive in it.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Turning tricks, playing licks.



Have no shame when it comes to ESP GAS.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Have no shame when it comes to ESP GAS.



There is a special place for ESP GAS, moreso Horizon GAS.


----------



## Womb raider

She's almost ready....


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> She's almost ready....



Make sure they have my address on file.


----------



## USMarine75

Finally scored a PH-600... pics to come.

Next purchase will be the matching Ken Susi silver KS7.


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> Make sure they have my address on file.



No problem! Ill just need your bank acct info


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> No problem! Ill just need your bank acct info



All I have is guitars, no money...


----------



## cpfc_fan

Womb raider said:


> She's almost ready....



Explain this situation please


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> She's almost ready....



Whoa! That is SICK!!


----------



## Womb raider

cpfc_fan said:


> Explain this situation please



I ordered it some time ago, dealer was kind enough to send me pics of my guitar in progress. serial # 2/15


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> I ordered it some time ago, dealer was kind enough to send me pics of my guitar in progress. serial # 2/15



That is one of those limited ESP USA Eclipses. From what I understand, everything they make is small batch though, usually 50 or so of any model for the year.


----------



## Blytheryn

Womb raider said:


> I ordered it some time ago, dealer was kind enough to send me pics of my guitar in progress. serial # 2/15



That is a sick guitar...


----------



## cpfc_fan

Womb raider said:


> I ordered it some time ago, dealer was kind enough to send me pics of my guitar in progress. serial # 2/15



Ah yes. Saw on the ESP website that it was on sale ESP USA Eclipse Limited Edition - Violet Shadow | Sweetwater.com. I do love that colour. Don't know if I prefer it over the teaburst but if I had the money I would get that too!


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> That is one of those limited ESP USA Eclipses. From what I understand, everything they make is small batch though, usually 50 or so of any model for the year.



Yea they definitely don't churn out many guitars a year, but the upside to that is the quality is bar-none. Custom shop quality and attention to detail at a production level price. I can't say enough about those guys at ESP USA.


----------



## Ikke

Cougs said:


>



I want it sooooo bad


----------



## Ikke

This is my Original Series VP SL7


----------



## cpfc_fan

It has landed. Only a few more days till I have my new beast.


----------



## feraledge

^ Just have to imagine that I 'liked' all of the above. But so much awesome ESP going on with SSO these days.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> ^ Just have to imagine that I 'liked' all of the above. But so much awesome ESP going on with SSO these days.



What's going with the MIA like button? Do you know? I also no longer get email notifications about my subscribed threads.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> What's going with the MIA like button? Do you know? I also no longer get email notifications about my subscribed threads.



Downtime while the server is updated or transferred. Will be back soon.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Downtime while the server is updated or transferred. Will be back soon.



Oh okke. Side note question - Do Horizons generally have the Thin U neck or the the Extra Thin U (like the M-II)? It seems like the specs have varied quite a bit of the years?


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Oh okke. Side note question - Do Horizons generally have the Thin U neck or the the Extra Thin U (like the M-II)? It seems like the specs have varied quite a bit of the years?



Horizons are pretty straight up Thin U. Some variation in it because they're finished by hand, but it's been consistent to my hand. I got an oiled Extra Thin U on my custom Horizon. Love it! 
The biggest difference I've felt in Horizon necks is unpainted vs painted for the bolt ons vs neck thru/set thru.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Horizons are pretty straight up Thin U. Some variation in it because they're finished by hand, but it's been consistent to my hand. I got an oiled Extra Thin U on my custom Horizon. Love it!
> The biggest difference I've felt in Horizon necks is unpainted vs painted for the bolt ons vs neck thru/set thru.



That's great news. Thin U is so comfortable for me. Now all I need to do is track down a Natural NT-II or FR-II...so elusive...


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> That's great news. Thin U is so comfortable for me. Now all I need to do is track down a Natural NT-II or FR-II...so elusive...



Good luck, will keep an eye out for you. I've rarely seen Natural Horizons in the US.


----------



## feraledge

I think this is the perfect time to be a hero and go for a USA Horizon NT-II in natural...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

feraledge said:


> ^ Dig that PH.
> 
> Behold...



Very Yes!!!


----------



## ltdguy27

Been lurking this thread for a while. This thread is not good for my bank account. Just got a new Horizon for a great price. Here's a quick pic with my Eclipse and M-II deluxe.


----------



## feraledge

There may be some who think that isn't the best first post on this forum, but I am not one of them. Excellent line up there!! 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## cpfc_fan

ltdguy27 said:


> Been lurking this thread for a while. This thread is not good for my bank account. Just got a new Horizon for a great price. Here's a quick pic with my Eclipse and M-II deluxe.



COCKSTOCK! Loving it dude!


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> I think this is the perfect time to be a hero and go for a USA Horizon NT-II in natural...



I really would if I didn't have to pay off my ESP Custom...it's become the chain that binds me!


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> I really would if I didn't have to pay off my ESP Custom...it's become the chain that binds me!


----------



## Ikke

That's a slippery slope my friend!


----------



## feraledge

Tell me about it...


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Tell me about it...



What have you done now?!?!?!?!?


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> What have you done now?!?!?!?!?



Nothing. I'm serious. No guitar buying for some time. I'm just paying down the remainder of my gratuitous last few years of guitar buying/selling. Mainly the number of times I put bills on credit cards to pay cash for guitars instead and then ignore the consequences.
But I want a KV like crazy bad right now! Hahaha. 
Oh yeah, buying a Jackson Dinky Minion for my girls' birthday doesn't count, but that one came today.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Nothing. I'm serious. No guitar buying for some time. I'm just paying down the remainder of my gratuitous last few years of guitar buying/selling. Mainly the number of times I put bills on credit cards to pay cash for guitars instead and then ignore the consequences.
> But I want a KV like crazy bad right now! Hahaha.
> Oh yeah, buying a Jackson Dinky Minion for my girls' birthday doesn't count, but that one came today.



I see I see. I'm trying to get more picky about my guitar choices, so I've decided on the next guitars I buy which will be a Viper Baritone, VP SL7, E-II T-B7, or Horizon NT-II/FR-II Natural. Hopefully this keeps my bank account healthy as none of these guitars really exist anymore! Oh ESP...you hurt me...or maybe you're saving me. I can't really tell anymore


----------



## hatebreedgr

ESP 901 '1991


----------



## crystallake

Man, those SN-1k's are really growing on me.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHk9oBuBf-D/?taken-by=espguitars


----------



## Spicypickles

hatebreedgr said:


> ESP 901 '1991







HOLY BALLS.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^^^ Very freaking sweet!!!


----------



## Jujex

I don't own an ESP but if there is one that I would love to own is this one. My favourite trans arctic colored quilt top ever. Even of the other CTM pics I've found this one is the best.


----------



## feraledge

^ Buy it. Do it. Post up an epic NGD.


----------



## cpfc_fan

My new ESP is f&#371;cking stuck in customs. FFS!!!!!!


----------



## Ikke

cpfc_fan said:


> My new ESP is f&#371;cking stuck in customs. FFS!!!!!!



May /i ask where you're getting it from?


----------



## feraledge

cpfc_fan said:


> My new ESP is f&#371;cking stuck in customs. FFS!!!!!!



That sounds like absolute hell. My condolences....


----------



## Jujex

feraledge said:


> ^ Buy it. Do it. Post up an epic NGD.



Wouldn't that be glorious!? 

It's 5800$ USD. It's Worth more than my car


----------



## Womb raider

Jujex said:


> Wouldn't that be glorious!?
> 
> It's 5800$ USD. It's Worth more than my car



Not that it still won't be expensive, but you might be surprised how much less that guitar is if you call around. Pretty much everything is negotiable nowadays.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Ikke said:


> May /i ask where you're getting it from?



Japan. Bought 2 guitars from Japan before and it didn't take this long for those 2.


----------



## cpfc_fan

The beast has been given clearance and hipefully will be with me within the coming days. Be prepared for one epic NGD that will involve my other guitars I just haven't shown you guys yet.


----------



## JD27

Someone on SSO probably works in Customs and was shredding on it.


----------



## Blytheryn

cpfc_fan said:


> The beast has been given clearance and hipefully will be with me within the coming days. Be prepared for one epic NGD that will involve my other guitars I just haven't shown you guys yet.



We all know you're not going to put it up until the likes system is online again...


----------



## feraledge

cpfc_fan said:


> The beast has been given clearance and hipefully will be with me within the coming days. Be prepared for one epic NGD that will involve my other guitars I just haven't shown you guys yet.



YES!!! And you better not wait! I vow to retroactively like all the posts.


----------



## cpfc_fan

As soon as it's here and if the sun is put I will do it as soon as I walk through the door. If people wanna come back and leave likes then that's all fine but I don't mind if they don't. As long as it puts a smile on people's faces that's all I really care about. I think the future thread will contain 5 guitars or so. 3 ESP's, 1 Jackson and a Takemine.


----------



## feraledge

Are we going camping? Because I pitched a tent.
So what do you say, will we see an Eclipse on the Horizon? Maybe the Mystique of the Formula in the Forest found with EXploring? Perhaps it's all just a Mirage of a Phoenix or a Viper?


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Are we going camping? Because I pitched a tent.
> So what do you say, will we see an Eclipse on the Horizon? Maybe the Mystique of the Formula in the Forest found with EXploring? Perhaps it's all just a Mirage of a Phoenix or a Viper?



I am really hating the fact I can't like this... Brill-I-ant.


----------



## crystallake

Uh oh.....

http://www.espguitars.com/espusa


----------



## Blytheryn

crystallake said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/espusa



This is... Going to break so many banks accounts.


----------



## JD27

crystallake said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/espusa



Just noticed that yesterday. Seems like they are promoting a custom select style order from the USA shop. A Horizon in Quilted Violet Shadow would be so awesome.


----------



## cpfc_fan

crystallake said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/espusa









It's a good thing I have probably the one I actually want from that lot already.


----------



## feraledge

Phew. Limited customization options. I got really nervous about an uncomfortable conversation I was going to have to have with my wife tonight. No ash body, maple fretboard Horizons today.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Phew. Limited customization options. I got really nervous about an uncomfortable conversation I was going to have to have with my wife tonight. No ash body, maple fretboard Horizons today.



Not yet, hopefully the turn into the Jackson style semi custom options.


----------



## cpfc_fan

feraledge said:


> Phew. Limited customization options. I got really nervous about an uncomfortable conversation I was going to have to have with my wife tonight. No ash body, maple fretboard Horizons today.



Doh! Well after all it is your move next mate. I can see you buying a quilted See Thru Black Sunburst Eclipse


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Phew. Limited customization options. I got really nervous about an uncomfortable conversation I was going to have to have with my wife tonight. No ash body, maple fretboard Horizons today.



Same here. No semi black matte, no want.


----------



## feraledge

cpfc_fan said:


> Doh! Well after all it is your move next mate. I can see you buying a quilted See Thru Black Sunburst Eclipse



I love an Eclipse aesthetically, but they just never feel quite as right as super strats do. I don't think they look as fitting on me either. But I do enjoy them.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

So this is my first ESP. Can I join your guys's club?


----------



## feraledge

What a glorious way to do it. All are welcome. All are welcome. NGD post?


----------



## JD27

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> So this is my first ESP. Can I join your guys's club?



Only if you send it to me so I can verify its authenticity


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

JD27 said:


> Only if you send it to me so I can verify its authenticity






feraledge said:


> What a glorious way to do it. All are welcome. All are welcome. NGD post?



I will post one up soon.


----------



## Ikke

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> So this is my first ESP. Can I join your guys's club?



Welcome to the ESP Community, The Fellowship of the String...we hope you stay a while.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> So this is my first ESP. Can I join your guys's club?



Welcome welcome welcome mate! Very very good guitar you have got yourself there. Soon you'll realise that owning one is just the beginning and that you'll need to eventually add more to keep it company!

Welcome to the ESP fraternity.


----------



## JD27

Welcome... Now that you've arrived please stay a while, we promise we wont keep you long, we'll keep you forever!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Ikke said:


> Welcome to the ESP Community, The Fellowship of the String...we hope you stay a while.


----------



## feraledge

^ Yup. Pretty much.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Tomorrow.... Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ikke

cpfc_fan said:


> Tomorrow.... Fingers crossed.



Tomorrow? Do you not yet have the guitar posted above? Or is it still in customs?


----------



## cpfc_fan

Ikke said:


> Tomorrow? Do you not yet have the guitar posted above? Or is it still in customs?



It's in the depot waiting for me to go and pay the customs charge. I'll pay them and receive it there and then. As soon as I make it home there's going to be many pictures taken.


----------



## BryanM7

Do you any of you guys happen to know the thickness of the USA Eclipses? Are they OG Les Paul thickness with the belly contour or thin standard series thickness?


----------



## cpfc_fan

BryanM7 said:


> Do you any of you guys happen to know the thickness of the USA Eclipses? Are they OG Les Paul thickness with the belly contour or thin standard series thickness?



They are a full thickness. Not thin.


----------



## Womb raider

Anyone looking for a cheap ESP Gus G B stock? $1900 







http://www.espguitars.com/products/9356-gus-g-nt?category_id=1964640-guitar


----------



## oremus91

I love the star shape, as I've posted a million times the RL-600 was one of my favorite guitars ever and what has me interested in coming back to the ESP camp again. Really disappointed that the Gus G models have 22 frets.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Inspired by JD's picture. Thank you for the idea mate.


----------



## Ikke

cpfc_fan said:


> Inspired by JD's picture. Thank you for the idea mate.



That Eclipse I and Volcano FR-II are the bees knees!


----------



## Womb raider

Just came in. A couple obligatory shi..ty phone camera pics. Couldn't have come at a worse time as I won't have any time to play it this week.


----------



## feraledge

So awesome. I'm like 5 or 6 hours from you. I can pick it up and let you know how it plays. Drop it off before the weekend. 
Looks killer.


----------



## JD27

I love that finish.


----------



## cpfc_fan

HAWT!


----------



## Ikke

I'm not gonna lie, that guitar looks gorgeous...and that case...I love that ESP USA case. Feral do customs come in special cases like that? I think the answer is no, yes?


----------



## feraledge

They get a standard ESP case and a certificate.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Hope you don't mind Womb Raider but a guitar the beautiful needed to have a white balance adjustment to help it look a bit clearer.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Womb raider said:


> Just came in. A couple obligatory shi..ty phone camera pics. Couldn't have come at a worse time as I won't have any time to play it this week.





Wow dude that is amazing. Very very nice. Congrats.

I just got my first ESP and it is completely awesome I can only imagine how nice your USA feels.


----------



## Womb raider

Thanks fellas. Wife had mercy on my soul and let me sneak down to crank out orion before we headed out. Man, that guitar is phenomenal. Just have to get used to the short scale as it has been years since I've had one. Anyway ill try to get a ngd up soon. Just thought my fellow esp heads would appreciate. I will get better photos in sunlight as the crappy lighting doesn't do it the justice it deserves.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> They get a standard ESP case and a certificate.



Okke. When I was getting my custom, I asked could I get a custom case too (I saw an artist that had the case interior color changed). ESP came back and said that they are not the ones who do the case customization.


----------



## khanate7

Hey guys.... so after getting my STEF T7 a couple weeks back I'm finally financially ready to take the plunge on an esp custom. I know exactly what i want and have the money but the only problem is i have no idea where to place my order. 

Ive tried contacting 6-String. No response to emails and whenever I try calling I get a message about the call not being able to be completed.

Ive heard some sketchy things about Axe palace and do not want a repeat of past custom order fiascos and disasters so that pretty much leaves me out of options, any ideas???


----------



## feraledge

Will PM, but just confirming that 6-string is still kicking. Got a new number and hadn't updated the site yet. Best to email him.


----------



## Ikke

khanate7 said:


> Hey guys.... so after getting my STEF T7 a couple weeks back I'm finally financially ready to take the plunge on an esp custom. I know exactly what i want and have the money but the only problem is i have no idea where to place my order.
> 
> Ive tried contacting 6-String. No response to emails and whenever I try calling I get a message about the call not being able to be completed.
> 
> Ive heard some sketchy things about Axe palace and do not want a repeat of past custom order fiascos and disasters so that pretty much leaves me out of options, any ideas???



I went through a local platinum dealer. I would say try the ESP website to see if you have any platinum dealers near you if you haven't already done so. 

Welcome to ESP Custom Club! (do we have a club yet?)


----------



## USMarine75

khanate7 said:


> Hey guys.... so after getting my STEF T7 a couple weeks back I'm finally financially ready to take the plunge on an esp custom. I know exactly what i want and have the money but the only problem is i have no idea where to place my order.
> 
> Ive tried contacting 6-String. No response to emails and whenever I try calling I get a message about the call not being able to be completed.
> 
> Ive heard some sketchy things about Axe palace and do not want a repeat of past custom order fiascos and disasters so that pretty much leaves me out of options, any ideas???



I've bought several items from Axe Palace, including a guitar that I will be posting an NGD for. I think most of the issues have been with ordering parts, especially pickups. I also think the majority of issues were growing pains when his shop was a one or two man gig out of the old location. I was there last week and it's a real deal shop now with employees and a ton of stock. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## RevelGTR

Not trying to stir sh!t up, just looking for general opinions: I've owned and loved several standard series ESP's over the years, and I am thinking about an E-II HRF Baritone 8. Is the E-II series identical to the standard series? Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Welcome to ESP Custom Club! (do we have a club yet?)



We do now. Post em up!


----------



## cpfc_fan

WSchaferJR said:


> Not trying to stir sh!t up, just looking for general opinions: I've owned and loved several standard series ESP's over the years, and I am thinking about an E-II HRF Baritone 8. Is the E-II series identical to the standard series? Any opinions are appreciated.



Yes identical.


----------



## khanate7

So my original plan for the morning was to drop in and talk about my new STEF T7 and how its great and everything when SUDDENLY A WILD ESP APPEARED......


So there I was bros.... just minding my own business. Not hurting anyone when Tim from 6-string called me and said

"hey buddy. the tokyo shop is about to finish this and i thought you might be interested. I can have it to you in 3 months......"

And thats the story of how this happened. Actual pics and NGD coming in about 3 months.....RIP my bank account.


----------



## cpfc_fan

A 7 string? Loving that colour.


----------



## khanate7

cpfc_fan said:


> A 7 string? Loving that colour.



http://www.espguitars.co.jp/artist/die/index.html

2nd one down


----------



## Ikke

khanate7 said:


> So my original plan for the morning was to drop in and talk about my new STEF T7 and how its great and everything when SUDDENLY A WILD ESP APPEARED......
> 
> 
> So there I was bros.... just minding my own business. Not hurting anyone when Tim from 6-string called me and said
> 
> "hey buddy. the tokyo shop is about to finish this and i thought you might be interested. I can have it to you in 3 months......"
> 
> And thats the story of how this happened. Actual pics and NGD coming in about 3 months.....RIP my bank account.




DIR EN GREY!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Checks calendar....* Their new single is out!!!! *runs away to embrace the sonic dreamscape that is Dir En Grey*


----------



## Ikke

All of Die's DDRs are super slick. Congrats!!!! I cannot wait for this NGD!!! I can assure you, your bank account is in a better place.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Was going to post this in beginners FAQ but it is directly related to my ESP so I figured I'd get better answers here. Not sure if it's pictures only or what.

My issue is transitioning from a floating trem to whatever bridge is on the Horizon. At first it was great but it seems like the more I play it (especially standing up) the harder it gets to play.

Maybe my pick is worn and I'll try a new one tonight but it seems hard to really dig in to the strings with triplets, tremolo picking and also pinch harmonics are really tough to nail.

I know I need to set up the guitar with bigger strings and probably need to adjust the neck. It came in E with 10-42 and I play in Drop C with 11's.

With all that said the bridge on the ESP seems really high. The Edge on my Ibanez seems very low profile and everything is flat to where with the ESP the side of my palm is at more of an angle and I'm having to pick downwards instead of flat if that makes any sense.

The action is already super low which I like but I'm afraid if I lower it I'll get some major buzzing. Not sure what to do or if there were any good methods to overcome the transition.

I really love this guitar and don't want to give it up but it's like man. I hope I don't have to play for a year to get comfortable with the major differences.


----------



## Womb raider

^ if you have a hard tail horizon with the ToM bridge, you're just going to have to get used to it. Coming over from floyds or other trems they tend to feel really high up. It's not hard to get used to, I actually prefer them now and I was a floyd user for years. Or you can sell it to me cheap


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Womb raider said:


> ^ if you have a hard tail horizon with the ToM bridge, you're just going to have to get used to it. Coming over from floyds or other trems they tend to feel really high up. It's not hard to get used to, I actually prefer them now and I was a floyd user for years. Or you can sell it to me cheap



That would be the correct bridge lol. I hate you Tom.

I did want to get away from the Floyd but I didn't know it would be so different height wise. Guess I better start playing a lot.


----------



## feraledge

I was a tried and true ToM player and switched to Floyds. Took a bit of getting used to, but when I play ToMs now it takes a bit of getting used to each time. If you don't like it, there's no shame in going for a Horizon with a Floyd instead. Worth giving it a shot to see if you can mesh with it first though. But you aren't crazy, very different neck and bridge angles between recessed trems and ToMs.


----------



## khanate7

Ikke said:


> DIR EN GREY!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Checks calendar....* Their new single is out!!!! *runs away to embrace the sonic dreamscape that is Dir En Grey*






Oh .... did that come out today????? Nice its in my itunes. I ordered the version with the blu ray from CD Japan so that should be arriving this week. I heard the preview on the site and it sounds like a total banger.


----------



## khanate7

Ikke said:


> All of Die's DDRs are super slick. Congrats!!!! I cannot wait for this NGD!!! I can assure you, your bank account is in a better place.





Its kindof been an exodus for me. Ive been lusting after die and kaorus guitars since i was a teenager downloading every single live performance and music video on kazaa....I cant wait to get this thing.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

feraledge said:


> I was a tried and true ToM player and switched to Floyds. Took a bit of getting used to, but when I play ToMs now it takes a bit of getting used to each time. If you don't like it, there's no shame in going for a Horizon with a Floyd instead. Worth giving it a shot to see if you can mesh with it first though. But you aren't crazy, very different neck and bridge angles between recessed trems and ToMs.



Yeah I'm gonna keep it for a while and try to get used to it. The neck is so much faster and I kind of like it.

Super light guitar and sounds good. Just the bridge takes some getting used to I guess.


----------



## Ikke

khanate7 said:


> Oh .... did that come out today????? Nice its in my itunes. I ordered the version with the blu ray from CD Japan so that should be arriving this week. I heard the preview on the site and it sounds like a total banger. Its kindof been an exodus for me. Ive been lusting after die and kaorus guitars since i was a teenager downloading every single live performance and music video on kazaa....I cant wait to get this thing.



I had to settle for the iTunes Promotion edit version of &#27468;&#36367;&#12415;. But, at the same time I have't seen a version other than the promotion version. Have you seen them live? I got to see Kaoru's DKV (purple sparkle one) and Die's DDR up close and personal. They're so gorgeous. If you haven't seen them live, you need to! Atmosphere is like no other in my opinion. Vinushka live......my goodness......

Nice to find a fellow DEG fan on here!


----------



## khanate7

Ikke said:


> I had to settle for the iTunes Promotion edit version of &#27468;&#36367;&#12415;. But, at the same time I have't seen a version other than the promotion version. Have you seen them live? I got to see Kaoru's DKV (purple sparkle one) and Die's DDR up close and personal. They're so gorgeous. If you haven't seen them live, you need to! Atmosphere is like no other in my opinion. Vinushka live......my goodness......
> 
> Nice to find a fellow DEG fan on here!





Yeah the USA gets screwed as far as J-rock on itunes..... but i usually purchase the physical releases anyway. http://japan-discoveries.com/index.php?main_page=product_music_info&cPath=1_16&products_id=7261

I have had the privilege of seeing them on a handful of occasions. The US shows are amazing in their own way because of the intimacy...but you honestly have to make the pilgrimage to japan for one of those. 

When I've seen them in the US I feel very self conscious because most of the time I am visibly losing my mind whereas everyone else there obviously more into japanese culture and otaku matters than actually being into dir en grey and their music.

Japan is a whole other beast....Ive been there to see them three separate times from 2003-2008ish and each time i saw them was one of the most amazing experiences of my life. 

The two shows in 2003 started off weird because at that time the a-knot fanclub was almost like a mean girl gang so before the shows got started it was really uncomfortable. At that period j-rock exposure was still extremely limited so it was absolutely unheard of to see a foreigner, and at that a young white guy, at a j-rock show. 

So basically the entire audience was female, there were maybe one or two males i saw out of a little over a thousand. And blonde haired , blue eyed, very caucasian, very american males are like japanese girl kryptonite, so for a while it was like i was a circus attraction, with hundreds of teenage girls doing a really poor job of trying to nonchalantly circle me and take pictures with their cellphones. 

At the same time there was this weird stare they were all giving me like "yeah thats nice but im here for band member X and i really hope you can behave yourself and not ruin this for me".

Anyway though once the band goes on and the music starts, being part of a japanese audience really losing their .... to dir en grey is pretty breathtaking. Ive had people grab my hands and pull me into this weird group headbanging conga line going all through the crowd. Its amazing its like theyve all been studying and practicing the best methods of having the most fun possible and its absolutely infectious. 


Aaaaaaanyway now that Ive derailed the thread, unless being an engineer loses its financial viability, i think ive got some interesting things in the pipeline for fans of DEG. The purple sparkle viper baritone is def one of those. if youre mulling over something like that, definitely give Tim at 6-string a call. Getting japanese models is actually much easier and less expensive than you might think.


----------



## RevelGTR

I just picked up this Horizon Nt-II from Adam, should be here next week. Current plans are Drop A and a set of Dissonant Agressors. I've owned three of these over the years and always regret getting rid of them, this one isn't going anywhere.


----------



## feraledge

^ I know that torturous process. Horizons are forever. Would love to hear some clips with those PUPs.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> ^ I know that torturous process. Horizons are forever. Would love to hear some clips with those PUPs.



More Horizons with BW's. It's like everyone on SS.org has decided to torture me...


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> More Horizons with BW's. It's like everyone on SS.org has decided to torture me...



JD and I have been trying to help you out, mentoring with some sage advice: gotta turn those tricks to rock those riffs.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> JD and I have been trying to help you out, mentoring with some sage advice: gotta turn those tricks to rock those riffs.



I'm grateful for it for sure! There is neither a substitute or equal to a real ESP Horizon.


----------



## RevelGTR

For some reason the NT's just feel great to me, my last was a Brown Sunburst with the transition era logo. It was seriously every bit as nice as the K serial no. Stef's I've owned.


----------



## Ikke

khanate7 said:


> Yeah the USA gets screwed as far as J-rock on itunes..... but i usually purchase the physical releases anyway. http://japan-discoveries.com/index.php?main_page=product_music_info&cPath=1_16&products_id=7261
> 
> I have had the privilege of seeing them on a handful of occasions. The US shows are amazing in their own way because of the intimacy...but you honestly have to make the pilgrimage to japan for one of those.
> 
> When I've seen them in the US I feel very self conscious because most of the time I am visibly losing my mind whereas everyone else there obviously more into japanese culture and otaku matters than actually being into dir en grey and their music.
> 
> Japan is a whole other beast....Ive been there to see them three separate times from 2003-2008ish and each time i saw them was one of the most amazing experiences of my life.
> 
> The two shows in 2003 started off weird because at that time the a-knot fanclub was almost like a mean girl gang so before the shows got started it was really uncomfortable. At that period j-rock exposure was still extremely limited so it was absolutely unheard of to see a foreigner, and at that a young white guy, at a j-rock show.
> 
> So basically the entire audience was female, there were maybe one or two males i saw out of a little over a thousand. And blonde haired , blue eyed, very caucasian, very american males are like japanese girl kryptonite, so for a while it was like i was a circus attraction, with hundreds of teenage girls doing a really poor job of trying to nonchalantly circle me and take pictures with their cellphones.
> 
> At the same time there was this weird stare they were all giving me like "yeah thats nice but im here for band member X and i really hope you can behave yourself and not ruin this for me".
> 
> Anyway though once the band goes on and the music starts, being part of a japanese audience really losing their .... to dir en grey is pretty breathtaking. Ive had people grab my hands and pull me into this weird group headbanging conga line going all through the crowd. Its amazing its like theyve all been studying and practicing the best methods of having the most fun possible and its absolutely infectious.
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaanyway now that Ive derailed the thread, unless being an engineer loses its financial viability, i think ive got some interesting things in the pipeline for fans of DEG. The purple sparkle viper baritone is def one of those. if youre mulling over something like that, definitely give Tim at 6-string a call. Getting japanese models is actually much easier and less expensive than you might think.



Buying singles can get expensive quick, so I try to only import albums.

I've never been to Japan. I've had a few opportunities come up, but they fell through. My Japanese professors and colleagues have all tried to get me there, but for one reason or another, it just didn't happen. But, I'll get there one day!

I'm in the same boat: I'm into Japanese language/culture, but, I don't take to the otaku stuff, much to the dismay of some of my friends. I prefer the traditions/customs of the culture, not really the media side.

From the lives I've seen, I really enjoy seeing the solidarity of the Japanese audience, which is less common stateside from my experience. So, for that reason, I'd definitely like to see a Japan live, preferably at the Budoukan. I just saw Babymetal a few months back. That was rad! My Japanese professor had sent them to me in college as she knew I love pop (among other pop artists, I'm a huge Hikaru Utada and Globe fan lol) and metal. If I had to limit myself to two extraordinary Japan lives to go to, it would probably be DEG and Utada. 

As far as guitars, I tend to not buy sigs; they are just not my thing, generally speaking. And also, I have my own ESP custom in the pipeline, so I can't really afford a sig anyway lol.

You and I seem to have much in common! Do you speak Japanese at all?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

WSchaferJR said:


> For some reason the NT's just feel great to me, my last was a Brown Sunburst with the transition era logo. It was seriously every bit as nice as the K serial no. Stef's I've owned.



The honeymoon is coming to an end with mine and I absolutely love this guitar.

I have gotten used to the bridge and it is just so awesome to play. Sounds great as well.

It is an NT-II I believe, I am still learning about ESP since this is my first one and have never really learned all about them but I can say I will more than likely buy other ESP in the future.


----------



## Womb raider

I'll just leave this right here...


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> I'll just leave this right here...



I wish my lawn would sprout Horizons, all it gives me is hideous weeds to mow.


----------



## feraledge

Yeah, super hot. I want to play your yard.


----------



## khanate7

Ikke said:


> Buying singles can get expensive quick, so I try to only import albums.
> 
> I've never been to Japan. I've had a few opportunities come up, but they fell through. My Japanese professors and colleagues have all tried to get me there, but for one reason or another, it just didn't happen. But, I'll get there one day!
> 
> I'm in the same boat: I'm into Japanese language/culture, but, I don't take to the otaku stuff, much to the dismay of some of my friends. I prefer the traditions/customs of the culture, not really the media side.
> 
> From the lives I've seen, I really enjoy seeing the solidarity of the Japanese audience, which is less common stateside from my experience. So, for that reason, I'd definitely like to see a Japan live, preferably at the Budoukan. I just saw Babymetal a few months back. That was rad! My Japanese professor had sent them to me in college as she knew I love pop (among other pop artists, I'm a huge Hikaru Utada and Globe fan lol) and metal. If I had to limit myself to two extraordinary Japan lives to go to, it would probably be DEG and Utada.
> 
> As far as guitars, I tend to not buy sigs; they are just not my thing, generally speaking. And also, I have my own ESP custom in the pipeline, so I can't really afford a sig anyway lol.
> 
> You and I seem to have much in common! Do you speak Japanese at all?




The budokan is almost like a holy pilgrimage. Its right next to the imperial palace and you definitely get a sense that they take that seriously. The grounds are beautiful and its almost like a park outside. You can definitely show up early and just want the grounds for an hour or two. The actual hall is beautiful with the chrysanthemum ceiling and everything. The sound and production have been fantastic the times I've been there. If you get a chance to check out a show there i definitely recommend it. Im planning to take a trip within the next two years. 

Im usually more of a custom guy myself but buying the sigs are almost like a combination of band merch and a guitar ive always loved for me. Im an unabashed fanboy. 


Yeah man it seems we would definitely get along. I do not speak japanese really. I mainly just point and grunt at things lol.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Womb raider said:


> I'll just leave this right here...





What pickups are those?


----------



## JD27

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> What pickups are those?



EMG 57/66


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

JD27 said:


> EMG 57/66



Oh wow, I have heard very good things about them. How do they sound?

Was it a pain to install active pups into the Horizon?


----------



## feraledge

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Oh wow, I have heard very good things about them. How do they sound?
> 
> Was it a pain to install active pups into the Horizon?



From my experience, they sound more like a passive twist into the 81/85/60, but mostly still in the EMG range. I think they're an improvement as a former EMG die hard, but I'm just a huge SD fan these days. 
The downside of installing active PUPs is you have to replace just about everything, the upside is that EMG includes almost all of it. If you buy a plug in 3 way switch you can switch it all out without soldering, but you have the toggle, so you will have to solder it even with the solderless set.


----------



## Womb raider

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Oh wow, I have heard very good things about them. How do they sound?
> 
> Was it a pain to install active pups into the Horizon?



They came standard with the guitar. I really like the EMG set and I think they pair very well with the guitar. The 57 compared to the 81 is a lot less brittle on the high end with better articulation if that makes any sense. 
It's not too hard to install actives in place of passives, just make sure the pickup's will fit the routing and there's a secure place to hold the battery since you won't have a battery box.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> They came standard with the guitar. I really like the EMG set and I think they pair very well with the guitar. The 57 compared to the 81 is a lot less brittle on the high end with better articulation if that makes any sense.
> It's not too hard to install actives in place of passives, just make sure the pickup's will fit the routing and there's a secure place to hold the battery since you won't have a battery box.



They are definitely my favorite EMGs. I usually install them when I want a more passive sounding pickup, but don't want to rewire for passives.


----------



## khanate7

Can i just say how much i enjoy the ESP flip-out battery box thing? It works really well and i love the new brushed chrome finish theyve been doing for the past couple years.


----------



## JD27

Just a taste...proper NGD pics Monday.


----------



## feraledge

I'm stoked for you, but also a little sad for me. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## purpledc

I hope my Edwards count. 

E-LP-125ALS




E-LP-100SD/QM


----------



## feraledge

Edit: derp, wrong thread.


----------



## cpfc_fan

JD27 said:


> Just a taste...proper NGD pics Monday.



Explain this whole situation


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> I'll just leave this right here...



Meant to ask this a long time ago, but is/was this Horizon a production model? I haven't seen many Horizons (besides the 90's and Natural) with natural binding. It's super hot.


----------



## technomancer

Awesome glad to see you grabbed this 



JD27 said:


> Just a taste...proper NGD pics Monday.


----------



## purpledc

feraledge said:


> As much as I like looking at them Edwards aren't custom shop made.



Of course they are not. But there are many guitars in this thread that are LTD, EII, and regular ESP guitars. Title of thread and its OP are "show us your esp's" Maybe multiple esp threads were merged into one? I didn't see any prerequisite for only custom shop instruments.


----------



## feraledge

purpledc said:


> Of course they are not. But there are many guitars in this thread that are LTD, EII, and regular ESP guitars. Title of thread and its OP are "show us your esp's" Maybe multiple esp threads were merged into one? I didn't see any prerequisite for only custom shop instruments.



Hahaha, 100% my bad. For some reason thought I clicked on the custom shop thread. Sorry for the dick post, obviously Edwards count. Carry on.


----------



## prlgmnr

Hows the E-LP-125ALS?

I mean, I'm supposed to be not buying any more guitars but I'm very impressed with my E-HR115D and...well, I don't have anything Les Paul shaped.


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> Meant to ask this a long time ago, but is/was this Horizon a production model? I haven't seen many Horizons (besides the 90's and Natural) with natural binding. It's super hot.



USA Horizon production model. Most of the USAs are coming with the natural binding which looks so good in person.


----------



## purpledc

prlgmnr said:


> Hows the E-LP-125ALS?
> 
> I mean, I'm supposed to be not buying any more guitars but I'm very impressed with my E-HR115D and...well, I don't have anything Les Paul shaped.



That guitar is amazing. Out of the two Edwards it is the nicest IMHO. All the parts are top notch and the sound as well as the feel is unique. I have no idea if all the ALS guitars are as nice as that one but if they are I want more. To be honest I wish I had the ALS version of the les paul custom rather than the quilted guitar. That one isn't bad in any way. But some guitars are just special and that ALS is certainly one of them for me.




feraledge said:


> Hahaha, 100% my bad. For some reason thought I clicked on the custom shop thread. Sorry for the dick post, obviously Edwards count. Carry on.



No worries. I didn't think you were being a dick.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

JD27 said:


> Just a taste...proper NGD pics Monday.



Dayumn. I've loved this guitar for years. It's a shame it went out of production right before I started earning money 

Pretty hard to come by, nowadays.


----------



## Tomen

My collection. 
The bass i got dirt cheap in near new condition. 
The white one is going for sale, don't like the sound of it as it's too muddy.


----------



## xzyryabx

.


----------



## purpledc

JD27 said:


> Just a taste...proper NGD pics Monday.



I absolutely love that finish. I have been wondering how they do that effect.


----------



## narad

purpledc said:


> I absolutely love that finish. I have been wondering how they do that effect.



I believe it's not an effect -- just a thin laminate of brushed aluminum laid over the top. It's been probably 6 years since that guitar was one of the ones I was trying to hunt down and I was reading up on them, but that was my understanding.

EDIT: hmm, seems with the LTDs that dealers are very direct in stating "brushed aluminum-looking" finish. Maybe it is just an effect.


----------



## JD27

I'm not sure what it is, looks awesome in person though.


----------



## Tom 1.0

My favourite guitar of all time. 

Not even a helmet fan but I love them.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

The main 3:


----------



## JD27

Family time on the couch.


----------



## purpledc

Ikke said:


> Meant to ask this a long time ago, but is/was this Horizon a production model? I haven't seen many Horizons (besides the 90's and Natural) with natural binding. It's super hot.



That would be a custom. You can tell because the natural binding is also figured hinting at it being a full thickness top they put on it. Standard series, EII, Ltd elite and LTD's all have veneers.


----------



## Karg

M-300FM with EMG-85/EMG-81X and 1984 reissue Floyd Rose.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Family time on the couch.



Still no Phoenix.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still no Phoenix.



Got to let it happen naturally, can't rush it.


----------



## Jinogalpa

beautiful collection JD, the reindeer blues caught my eyes


----------



## JD27

Jinogalpa said:


> beautiful collection JD, the reindeer blues caught my eyes



They will do that, still think it is the best color they offer.


----------



## Ikke

purpledc said:


> That would be a custom. You can tell because the natural binding is also figured hinting at it being a full thickness top they put on it. Standard series, EII, Ltd elite and LTD's all have veneers.



I thought the standard series didn't have a veneer? Thought it was a real maple cap?


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> I thought the standard series didn't have a veneer? Thought it was a real maple cap?



Is a real maple cap, just a veneer on the top.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Is a real maple cap, just a veneer on the top.



^ This. ESP Standards, EIIs and LTD Elites. Originals and Customs get full thickness caps. 

JD, every time I see your beautiful ESP collection I get reindeer-blueballs. But that Page is just so damn sick!!


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> Is a real maple cap, just a veneer on the top.



So only Customs/Originals get real figured tops and not veneers?


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> So only Customs/Originals get real figured tops and not veneers?



Correct. USA, Originals, and Customs.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> ^ This. ESP Standards, EIIs and LTD Elites. Originals and Customs get full thickness caps.
> 
> JD, every time I see your beautiful ESP collection I get reindeer-blueballs. But that Page is just so damn sick!!



Reindeer-blueballs are the absolute worst.


----------



## purpledc

feraledge said:


> ^ This. ESP Standards, EIIs and LTD Elites. Originals and Customs get full thickness caps.
> 
> JD, every time I see your beautiful ESP collection I get reindeer-blueballs. But that Page is just so damn sick!!



Wait a second. So that means my ltd elite horizons actually have plain maple caps under the veneers? I thought they made a maple neckthrough with alder wings and carved that and just threw the maple veneer on that. I didn't know they actually put maple underneath the veneer.




Ikke said:


> So only Customs/Originals get real figured tops and not veneers?



Remember though that veneers are real wood. They are just really thin. Better than photoflame is my justification.


----------



## JD27

purpledc said:


> Wait a second. So that means my ltd elite horizons actually have plain maple caps under the veneers? I thought they made a maple neckthrough with alder wings and carved that and just threw the maple veneer on that. I didn't know they actually put maple underneath the veneer.
> 
> 
> Remember though that veneers are real wood. They are just really thin. Better than photoflame is my justification.



Yup, they are just a failed attempt at replacing the SS. They decided it was even worse a replacement name than people think E-II is.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> Correct. USA, Originals, and Customs.



Thanks Professor J. You too Scholar Purp.


----------



## feraledge

The LTD Elites of yours have trans finishes, you should be able to see the cap line along the edges. The ESP SSs, E-IIs, and LTD Elites use a thicker than usual veneer, so it's not like super thin, but not a full cap look either. Sonically you get the same from the cap and veneer. 
The painted Eclipses all have a maple cap as well.


----------



## purpledc

feraledge said:


> The LTD Elites of yours have trans finishes, you should be able to see the cap line along the edges. The ESP SSs, E-IIs, and LTD Elites use a thicker than usual veneer, so it's not like super thin, but not a full cap look either. Sonically you get the same from the cap and veneer.
> The painted Eclipses all have a maple cap as well.




The trans finishes are extremely dark on the edges and back. Its almost impossible to even distinguish the multi piece necks. And what I see on the side I cant tell if its wood that is peaking out below the binding line or if they masked of the binding slightly higher and its just colored binding I am seeing. No big deal either way as they are moving on to new owners.


----------



## feraledge

That is the wood on the side.


----------



## protest

Not sure if I ever posted these in here.

My old 90's ESP M-II Deluxe, which I foolishly sold. I was having wrist problems at the time, and I thought it was related to the super thin neck, but looking back now I don't believe that it was. 













My 80's ESP Mirage Deluxe with the Jackson headstock. It's gold like a sag green/gold mist finish thing going on. It's definitely different.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Seems as though this thread has picked up a bit  Always good to see. Been a little while now since I have bought an ESP but I really don't think I need another really  I do keep my eye open for anything special that pops up within my price range but nothing over the past 3-4 months since my Arrow. So to cheer myself up I'm going to post my collection picture again that include my ESP's.






Also Feraledge...... it's your turn to buy...... tick tock.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Imagine a lightweight Navigator LP with crushing heavy Black Winter pickups - it's even better than that


----------



## khanate7

I have been informed that the sea turtles ESP Japan uses to swim these over are actually nearing Hollywood, CA. So we may have a NGD celebration soon....


----------



## narad

Whoa, that's sick looking. Looks like something Dir En Grey would play but I've never seen one with a figured top before. Ha, and cute placement for that 7th tuner!


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> Whoa, that's sick looking. Looks like something Dir En Grey would play but I've never seen one with a figured top before. Ha, and cute placement for that 7th tuner!



It's Die's (from Dir En Grey) sig 7. We found (maybe) another Dir En Grey fan!


----------



## khanate7

Ikke is correct. It is the existing signature for DIE from DEG. When it first came out a couple years ago I absolutely hated that tuner placement but it has grown on me. If i get it and really can't stand it i can always slap in a steinberger tuner. I doubt id change a thing though this is 100% the result of hero worship.

For those curious about special ordering vs custom ordering from ESP Japan, this is basically how it goes:

Pretty much any ESP Japan model can be ordered. I didn't get this 100% in writing but I believe forbidden fruit can be obtained as well. Im willing to put this to the test but i have a couple other things in the pipeline first. 

Call your dealer and they will get esp usa to get a current stocklist and price. The price is usually cheaper than a direct currency conversion. Ive ordered two so far and for both of them this was true.

Wait. They probably won't get back to you for a couple weeks. The reason for this is because it goes through several different levels of communication in two languages over multiple worksites. Basically it goes your dealer>esp usa>esp japan. Once it goes to esp japan it can split about a million different ways. Keep in mind ESP japan isn't just one location. They have multiple factories, custom shops, and even retail shops (big boss is a chain owned by esp). From what I hear, they will call all of these places to check schedule and availability. If you are lucky, like i was with one of my orders, they will have it in stock somewhere. You can actually check current stock on the ESP craft house and big boss digimarts. 

If your .... is in stock, it will be placed into a rowboat and rowed over from japan by a friendly elderly samurai. What i mean by this is it might as well because in stock items take 2-4 months to arrive. Out of stock items are special orders and I've been told 6ish months. 

Wait some more. Don't bother bugging your dealer because they have no idea. The most accurate way of figuring out whether or not its been shipped is checking the digimart. If your guitar is "available for immediate delivery" that means they haven't processed your order yet. When the model you ordered no longer has this status, presumably they have shipped your guitar out....or they've sold it to someone in japan. 


Basically what I've gathered about special orders from esp japan is that it is an at-cost transaction for esp usa. I don't think they mark it up at all, they just process the order and whenever japan ships it they ship it. Either way we will know soon because supposedly it is coming off the boat this week.


----------



## khanate7

Got the following text from Tim. Keep refreshing the ESP instagram. ESP be like "Heres a pic of our door stopper. Heres some dirt. Heres the sidewalk outside our office."


----------



## Ikke

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY DIR EN GREY GUITAR INBOUND!


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> Family time on the couch.



2 Mirages...2 Eclipses...2 Horizons...

1 Viper...Plans for a second?


----------



## Andromalia

khanate7 said:


> ...


If by "the forbidden fruit" you mean MXes, the simplest way is so check Meestursparkle's inventory. He pretty often has some new ones in stock as I guess there is demand for them.


----------



## khanate7

Andromalia said:


> If by "the forbidden fruit" you mean MXes, the simplest way is so check Meestursparkle's inventory. He pretty often has some new ones in stock as I guess there is demand for them.





I mean all copyrighted stuff they don't sell over here but is still in the regular JDM range.


----------



## khanate7

Ikke said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY DIR EN GREY GUITAR INBOUND!






I WANT TO SEEEEE IT THOUGH. SHOW ME THE GOODS ESP.


EDIT: Also this is confirmed as the only one purchased retail in the western hemisphere, so pretty much the only official one here. SO EVERYONE ELSE CAN SUCK IT.


EDIT: Also LOL DIE LOOKS SO DERPY HERE


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> 2 Mirages...2 Eclipses...2 Horizons...
> 
> 1 Viper...Plans for a second?



If ones comes along for the right price I might. Like one of the Viper Customs from the mid 2000s.


----------



## Jinogalpa

just to add some more of "Die" guitars - here's mine:

and Mr. Hamilton has some fans here too - 2 new pics of my ph-600 mg


----------



## Ikke

Jinogalpa said:


> just to add some more of "Die" guitars - here's mine:
> 
> and Mr. Hamilton has some fans here too - 2 new pics of my ph-600 mg



Beautiful guitars! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purpledc

Jinogalpa said:


>



I think you have a chip in your finish.  In all seriousness they come like that don't they?


----------



## Jinogalpa

purpledc said:


> I think you have a chip in your finish.  In all seriousness they come like that don't they?




yes, they came this way

the heavy worn ESP Page Hamilton plays was template for his signature guitar series.


----------



## khanate7

Still nothing...


----------



## purpledc

khanate7 said:


> Still nothing...



Hmm. How was it shipped? Both my guitars recently from japan came in under 2 weeks. But shipping was a lot at nearly $150 each.


----------



## khanate7

purpledc said:


> Hmm. How was it shipped? Both my guitars recently from japan came in under 2 weeks. But shipping was a lot at nearly $150 each.





It wasn't coming from a retailer in japan but actually from ESP themselves. Basically its sitting in a box at the hollywood warehouse waiting to get unpacked.


----------



## khanate7

Jinogalpa said:


> just to add some more of "Die" guitars - here's mine:





I would own several of these if they were baritone scale. Thankfully i have the baritone version on order....


----------



## Jinogalpa

khanate7 said:


> I would own several of these if they were baritone scale. Thankfully i have the baritone version on order....




well, baritone or not doesn't bother be much, but someday i get rid of these crappy stock PUs.


when yours arrive then please make a BIG NGD !


----------



## khanate7

UUUUUUUUGH STILL NOTHING. At this point I'm really worried the guitar arrived in several pieces or theres some contractual reason they won't sell it to me.


----------



## Ikke

khanate7 said:


> UUUUUUUUGH STILL NOTHING. At this point I'm really worried the guitar arrived in several pieces or theres some contractual reason they won't sell it to me.



Believe! It's really all you can do.


----------



## khanate7

So I got word today. The guitar did not pass QC at the Hollywood shop. They are going to see if japan has another and maybe get it flown over.


----------



## Ikke

khanate7 said:


> So I got word today. The guitar did not pass QC at the Hollywood shop. They are going to see if japan has another and maybe get it flown over.



Sorry to hear that. But, at least you got an update. Did they say how long it would take to find another one?


----------



## Jake

Adding another one to the stable 

Grabbed for quite a good price. 

You guys can have this for now


----------



## feraledge

khanate7 said:


> So I got word today. The guitar did not pass QC at the Hollywood shop. They are going to see if japan has another and maybe get it flown over.



That majorly sucks, but at the very least, and I realize this isn't helpful, they found it before it got to you. Would be crushing to get an ESP Custom that was a failure of a guitar. Can they try shipping it without the use of antiquated logistics at least this time?


----------



## khanate7

Update: Esp japan has no more in stock. Its pretty much a custom build at this point. Im less than thrilled.


----------



## khanate7

Asked for a refund a week ago as seller was unresponsive, didn't hear anything for seven days so I filed a PayPal claim. Really happy with the way this is going.


----------



## khanate7

Alright so Im going to go ahead and let everyone know that the dealer i ordered through was 6-string. 

I have received no response to calls, emails, texts, paypal messages, and paypal claims, despite the dealers daily posts to various social media accounts.

Monday I will be trying to contact ESP themselves to see whether or not the guitar ever even came and determine if there is anything they can do to help me get my $4000 back.


----------



## Jinogalpa

sorry to hear that, i was awaiting a badass NGD from you. I really hope ESP can help you timely


----------



## narad

Sounds very suspicious. Wonder if ESP could just reroute this guitar to you:

http://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop2/DS01919361/


----------



## feraledge

Man, this really sucks to hear. Every purchase I've had with Tim has been really solid. I hope things turn around. In all reality, I'm not sure ESP will do much unless the ESP USA folks have been able to step up their interchange with ESP Japan. But you paid 6-string, so I'm doubting they'd want anything to do with that particular order. That doesn't mean they wouldn't want to help make it right though, I certainly hope they do. 
Keep pushing with paypal though, they'll definitely make it right. That's a lot of money to keep in limbo though. 
Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

That's unfortunate to hear, khanate7, hopefully it all gets resolved quickly. On the flipside, I found an older version of that artists signature series on Ishibashi: http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/e/select.php?cd=80-316751210 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=15246


----------



## khanate7

Crash Dandicoot said:


> That's unfortunate to hear, khanate7, hopefully it all gets resolved quickly. On the flipside, I found an older version of that artists signature series on Ishibashi: http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/e/select.php?cd=80-316751210
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=15246





Man Hiroki actually sent me a heads up on that when they posted it. Hopefully I can get a refund in time to buy it on sale but it's looking doubtful. So stoked on how this whole thing is going.... on the other hand I have definitely learned the lesson NEVER to pay anything 100% up front. Every time I've ever done that I've gotten totally screwed. I guess what I'm most stoked about is that i sold a really nice sct-7b to fund this purchase thinking "oh yeah ill have something even cooler really soon I'll pass this along to a good home for what i paid for it" and now here i sit with no money, no 7 strings, and no ESPs. But i do have a really cool one way text conversation going.


----------



## Blytheryn

Looks like it's time for a new ESP soon! Stuck between choosing either
this:





and:
https://www.blocket.se/stockholm/ESP_Horizon_FR_II_68850801.htm?ca=11&w=1

I like having a FR and I've owned a Horizon before, but the SV is just screaming my name... And I can get it for over 100 bucks cheaper. Small nick on the horn though.


----------



## Andromalia

Real men don't need neck pickups, go for it ! PMT prices are usually anything but fair, though.


----------



## Blytheryn

Andromalia said:


> Real men don't need neck pickups, go for it ! PMT prices are usually anything but fair, though.



This is just a better picture. The one I found is just slightly used, and for a good price.


----------



## Womb raider

We need some Eclipse love in here


----------



## Jinogalpa

very lovely eclipses indeed, especially that top of the usa build


----------



## khanate7

Ive gotten my refund from 6-string. Looking into a new dealer...maybe music zoo.


----------



## A-Branger

Blytheryn said:


> Looks like it's time for a new ESP soon! Stuck between choosing either
> this:



do these come with the four legs for the table?  

V shape guitars needs to come with hard cases in the shape of the guitar, not in square traditional formats, theres is soooo much waste space there as a result of the horns. Seriusly, you can actualy fit another guitar in there. The only way this hard case fit in my car is if I put it on the roof racks lol.

Either way the guitar is a beauty


----------



## Bear R.

Beautiful Axes Guys..I've posted this before but here it is with new pups..

2010 ESP Formula w/ SD BW's......Hope you like..


----------



## Jinogalpa

yup i like it, killer looking Formula sir 




khanate7 said:


> Ive gotten my refund from 6-string. Looking into a new dealer...maybe music zoo.



well congrats, keep us updated from time to time


----------



## feraledge

Bear, if you ever fall out of love with that Formula, I call dibs.


----------



## Blytheryn

GOD THAT FORMULA!


----------



## Bear R.

Jinogalpa said:


> yup i like it, killer looking Formula sir



Thank You..



feraledge said:


> Bear, if you ever fall out of love with that Formula, I call dibs.



You got it..ha,ha..Thank You ...!!!..




Blytheryn said:


> GOD THAT FORMULA!



Thanks man...



ps..My 1st multi quote..ha,ha...


----------



## Jake

So a really weird thing happened.





I understand that information on these is quite hard to come by. Apparently they were made after the 400 series but before the vinage plus series? Not sure, once I get it I'm gonna try to figure out more about it. But it's begging for a refin


----------



## jmanncorrea

Here is my little collection it's mostly LTDs I have the 400 series Strat style ESP


----------



## SatanicToaster

Bear R. said:


> Beautiful Axes Guys..I've posted this before but here it is with new pups..
> 
> 2010 ESP Formula w/ SD BW's......Hope you like..



Whoa Man, how did you get white black winters?


----------



## JD27

Just Custom shop floor models, Banjomikez on eBay has tons of them.


----------



## Possessed

Andromalia said:


> Real men don't need neck pickups, go for it ! PMT prices are usually anything but fair, though.


Beside that
PMT is the worst seller i have ever dealt with! Never again with them!!


----------



## angl2k

Possessed said:


> Beside that
> PMT is the worst seller i have ever dealt with! Never again with them!!



Can you describe your experience with them? I bought an Ibanez from them and never had any complains about the service. It wasn't exactly cheap but the service was OK.


----------



## Possessed

angl2k said:


> Can you describe your experience with them? I bought an Ibanez from them and never had any complains about the service. It wasn't exactly cheap but the service was OK.



Firstly, after asking them questions for only three times about different guitars they are selling, they replied me that they didnt want to answer my question any more because i never bought anything from them! 
The funny thing is that the people who replied this has a master degree of sales written in his signature. Unbelievable!! Best customer service!!

Secondly, they bought second hand guitars from Ebay Germany and UK and put them for sell for much more than twice the price they paid. I used to sold them a BC Rich custom shop assassin (you still can find the guitar on their website). They acclaimed that the case with the guitar was not original (They were expecting the TKL case instead of SKB like molded case) and wanted to threaten me by trying to use legal action (They said they had a very good lawyer) to let me refund them lots of money. They finally stopped it once they saw the official Email from BC Rich saying that the case was original with the guitar!


----------



## feraledge

^ sounds like their company name is fitting for the people, not the gear.


----------



## angl2k

Possessed said:


> Firstly, after asking them questions for only three times about different guitars they are selling, they replied me that they didnt want to answer my question any more because i never bought anything from them!
> The funny thing is that the people who replied this has a master degree of sales written in his signature. Unbelievable!! Best customer service!!
> 
> Secondly, they bought second hand guitars from Ebay Germany and UK and put them for sell for much more than twice the price they paid. I used to sold them a BC Rich custom shop assassin (you still can find the guitar on their website). They acclaimed that the case with the guitar was not original (They were expecting the TKL case instead of SKB like molded case) and wanted to threaten me by trying to use legal action (They said they had a very good lawyer) to let me refund them lots of money. They finally stopped it once they saw the official Email from BC Rich saying that the case was original with the guitar!



Wow sounds bad indeed. Will definitely keep that in mind in the future. It's too bad because they have a lot of NOS ESP's on the website


----------



## Blytheryn

A mint Seafoam Mirage is coming my way if I can move my Eclipse by Monday.


----------



## feraledge

*Stocking Kleenex*


----------



## Possessed

angl2k said:


> Wow sounds bad indeed. Will definitely keep that in mind in the future. It's too bad because they have a lot of NOS ESP's on the website



nos in my book means second hand, especially in their shop.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> *Stocking Kleenex*



You and me both.


----------



## angl2k

Possessed said:


> nos in my book means second hand, especially in their shop.



I'm confused. Do you think their ESP's in the shop are second hand? I assumed they were old stock which never sold. Or are we confusing the NOS term 

Something more on-topic: anyone tried the 6 string baritones? LTD MH-401B and EC-401B?


----------



## Mathemagician

The 400 series are fantastic guitars for the money. Great value even new, IMO.


----------



## Possessed

angl2k said:


> I'm confused. Do you think their ESP's in the shop are second hand? I assumed they were old stock which never sold. Or are we confusing the NOS term
> 
> Something more on-topic: anyone tried the 6 string baritones? LTD MH-401B and EC-401B?



At least for me, I dont feel comfortable to buy anything not marked new in their shop. It might be the b stock, second hand or the the real nos. You never know.


----------



## Blytheryn

Get the kleenex's boys...

It should be similar to this, although the seller claimed that the trem was not a Wilkinson, there were no inlays on the fretboard, and that the neck PU was not angled. I am beyond stoked.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot




----------



## Jake

Still waiting for my ESP Strat to get here 


I hate not knowing if I'll like the EMG single coils or not. I've never dabbled with single coils so I have no idea what to expect


----------



## JD27

Jake said:


> Still waiting for my ESP Strat to get here
> 
> 
> I hate not knowing if I'll like the EMG single coils or not. I've never dabbled with single coils so I have no idea what to expect



What was it, couldn't see the image link you posted earlier?


----------



## Jake

JD27 said:


> What was it, couldn't see the image link you posted earlier?



Hm odd 

Does this work?


----------



## JD27

Jake said:


> Hm odd
> 
> Does this work?



Yup, that is pretty cool. Older early 90s, I think. Believe it has more vintage specs, like a Fender.


----------



## Jake

JD27 said:


> Yup, that is pretty cool. Older early 90s, I think. Believe it has more vintage specs, like a Fender.



I'm pretty excited for it. 

For $200 I couldn't say no.

All hail Guitar Center used gear price drop season


----------



## feraledge

$200!?!!? What???


----------



## JD27

Jake said:


> I'm pretty excited for it.
> 
> For $200 I couldn't say no.
> 
> All hail Guitar Center used gear price drop season



Hell yeah! Leaves lots of room for mods or even refret if needed.


----------



## Jake

feraledge said:


> $200!?!!? What???





JD27 said:


> Hell yeah! Leaves lots of room for mods or even refret if needed.



Guitar Center used at this time of year is truly a magical place 

I kinda wanna send it off to Marty Bell for a red sparkle refin but time will tell.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Blytheryn said:


> Get the kleenex's boys...
> 
> It should be similar to this, although the seller claimed that the trem was not a Wilkinson, there were no inlays on the fretboard, and that the neck PU was not angled. I am beyond stoked.



Ah that's a beauty :-o You describe a Horizon Custom, which is a superb guitar. I had one but foolishly sold it out course. Well I have a Mirage Custom on the way so maybe we'll compare them  Ferrari red


----------



## Blytheryn

1b4n3z said:


> Ah that's a beauty :-o You describe a Horizon Custom, which is a superb guitar. I had one but foolishly sold it out course. Well I have a Mirage Custom on the way so maybe we'll compare them  Ferrari red



Damn man, that sounds great! We definitely will once we get them for sure. The seafoam color is really getting me amped right now though. Will be so cool. Ferrari red is loud!!


----------



## HighGain510

Jake said:


> Guitar Center used at this time of year is truly a magical place
> 
> I kinda wanna send it off to Marty Bell for a red sparkle refin but time will tell.



I fully endorse this decision!


----------



## nienturi

Not a "real deal" but it works to me;


----------



## VMNT

Possessed said:


> Beside that
> PMT is the worst seller i have ever dealt with! Never again with them!!



I second that.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Definitely not the company it was when I worked there.


----------



## Bear R.

SatanicToaster said:


> Whoa Man, how did you get white black winters?


 
I got these through Squidmusic on ebay..Great folks..



JD27 said:


> Just Custom shop floor models, Banjomikez on eBay has tons of them.


 
Yep, these guys too..


----------



## feraledge

Newest to the pack: 1997 USA Custom Horizon. It's absolutely killer.


----------



## possumkiller

Some more vintage reverse cockstock coming my way. Just snagged this from GC used section.


----------



## feraledge

Might not be able to get around to an NGD post till after the weekend, so here's a little something. BTW, anyone else unable to upload to photobucket?
1997 MIJ Horizon NT.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Might not be able to get around to an NGD post till after the weekend, so here's a little something. BTW, anyone else unable to upload to photobucket?
> 1997 MIJ Horizon NT.



Opened picture and instantly soiled myself.  Lots of color.


----------



## Blitzie

My ever-so-rare silverburst. I love this damn guitar so much. Can't believe it's been four years already since I got it.


----------



## MMFB

Sweet sweet ax!


----------



## JD27

Blitzie said:


> My ever-so-rare silverburst. I love this damn guitar so much. Can't believe it's been four years already since I got it.



Hey, that guitar looks familiar.


----------



## xzyryabx

Some have come and gone, can't find pics of the rest, but here goes anyways:

















can't link to imgur anymore from here?!


----------



## Kride




----------



## xzyryabx

Kride said:


>



Great taste as always Kride!


----------



## Kride

xzyryabx said:


> Great taste as always Kride!



Cheers duder!


----------



## 1b4n3z

'88 Mirage Custom - looks to be all original.. Great guitar once again


----------



## KnightBrolaire

*mod edit: let's not post adds for vendors*


----------



## Ikke

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=317294


----------



## Ikke

A Family photo.


----------



## chiliphil1

The only "ESP" I currently have is my LTD M-17. 




Had a snow white standard series eclipse a few years ago which I don't have any pics of.

I owned these 2 within the last year. 

Original series eclipse CTM 





LTD KH-602 





M2 standard series 





I do miss those quite often.


----------



## Blytheryn

Kride, your amazing Mirage makes me really ache for the ESP Horizon with a lawsuit headstock in Seafoam Green I almost had...


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> A Family photo.



Late 90s Horizon I think I like the string through variety of VP SL7 more than the black one.


----------



## JD27

Horizon Family


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Horizon Family



There it is!!


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Horizon Family



MY GOD. Horizon GAS is thru the roof now.


----------



## cpfc_fan

I haven't got a white guitar yet. With the exchange rates now it's going to be a hell of a long time before I can get something unless a kind soul her in the UK is willing to put one up for sale


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> I haven't got a white guitar yet. With the exchange rates now it's going to be a hell of a long time before I can get something unless a kind soul her in the UK is willing to put one up for sale



I do believe it is your turn.


----------



## wiretap

Don't think I ever posted this on here. Traded a friend straight over for a guitar that wasn't getting much use. Always wanted one of these specific vipers in this finish, so glad I stumbled on that deal. First Viper, I like it a lot. Only thing is I'm not used to the 24 frets as most of my guitars either have 22 or 21. Also the pickguard isn't pure white on this one (maybe factory was out that day? Dunno) and it's driving me insane how it's the same color of the guitar, as I love the contrast of the white guard on the off white finish. A bud from ESP brought me a bunch of Viper pickguards to a show recently but none fit so.. guess I gotta get a custom one made. Oh well. The custom 5 in the bridge is tasty, as well.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Don't think I ever posted this on here. Traded a friend straight over for a guitar that wasn't getting much use. Always wanted one of these specific vipers in this finish, so glad I stumbled on that deal. First Viper, I like it a lot. Only thing is I'm not used to the 24 frets as most of my guitars either have 22 or 21. Also the pickguard isn't pure white on this one (maybe factory was out that day? Dunno) and it's driving me insane how it's the same color of the guitar, as I love the contrast of the white guard on the off white finish. A bud from ESP brought me a bunch of Viper pickguards to a show recently but none fit so.. guess I gotta get a custom one made. Oh well. The custom 5 in the bridge is tasty, as well.


 You need, I need it, we all need it...


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> You need, I need it, we all need it...



I prefer the Deluxes with the pickguards and more Gibson look. that one is too metal looking for me, no guard and black hardware, blah. haha. Maybe I'll try to snag a cherry Deluxe some day too.


----------



## cpfc_fan

JD27 said:


> I do believe it is your turn.



You sure about that? Damn lol. Was ogling a silversparkle eclipse 1 earlier in the year.......


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

feraledge said:


> Might not be able to get around to an NGD post till after the weekend, so here's a little something. BTW, anyone else unable to upload to photobucket?
> 1997 MIJ Horizon NT.



That middle one = very yes!!!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

JD27 said:


> You need, I need it, we all need it...




Oh my. This doesn't help my GAS at all. Never enough Vipers!


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> I prefer the Deluxes with the pickguards and more Gibson look. that one is too metal looking for me, no guard and black hardware, blah. haha. Maybe I'll try to snag a cherry Deluxe some day too.



All things that are easily done to this one.


----------



## JD27

AlexCorriveau said:


> Oh my. This doesn't help my GAS at all. Never enough Vipers!



I'm here to help.


----------



## Jinogalpa

you guys GASing about Vipers ? here's my 2006er:


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> All things that are easily done to this one.




Haha, fair point. Buuttt still not the cream/off white of the deluxe! Daddy likes his vintage white finishes.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Haha, fair point. Buuttt still not the cream/off white of the deluxe! Daddy likes his vintage white finishes.



Daddy needs to make them vintage the old fashioned way... road filth. You tour enough to make it happen.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Daddy needs to make them vintage the old fashioned way... road filth. You tour enough to make it happen.



Correct.


----------



## wiretap

The poly finishes are rock solid. My Snow White Eclipse yellowed a bit but I've heard it's usually the paint that does that and not the poly and kind of just the luck of the draw. My Snow White Phoenix has been on the road a lot and it's still very much pure white.


----------



## possumkiller

possumkiller said:


> Some more vintage reverse cockstock coming my way. Just snagged this from GC used section.



Got this home today. It's raining so no proper pics yet. It's in amazing condition for a 20 year old guitar. Doesn't even need cleaning. I've only found two extremely small nicks in the finish. All original. Sounds and plays beautifully.


----------



## feilong29

My new ESP Eclipse Standard in Snow White


----------



## Spicypickles

HAWT


----------



## Guitarjon

I coincidentally just posted this video of me playing my ESP Eclipse-I.
LOVE this guitar!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cT5M_TaQ0k


----------



## MMFB

ESP Horizon FR27 w Blackouts. \m/


----------



## feilong29

Guitarjon said:


> I coincidentally just posted this video of me playing my ESP Eclipse-I.
> LOVE this guitar!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cT5M_TaQ0k



Yo, your guitar is sick too, definitely got me GAS'n for a god one now haha! Awesome playing too, I just subbed


----------



## Dudley

Can't believe I've not participated in this thread for so long... time to rectify that. Latest one in my collection below (Horizon NT II in Natural Satin). Love this thing so much! Finally got round to replacing the stock JB/59 with a Black Winter set and it now sounds like the voice of an angry god condemning heretics to fiery oblivion


----------



## JD27

Dudley said:


> Can't believe I've not participated in this thread for so long... time to rectify that. Latest one in my collection below (Horizon NT II in Natural Satin). Love this thing so much! Finally got round to replacing the stock JB/59 with a Black Winter set and it now sounds like the voice of an angry god condemning heretics to fiery oblivion



That is so awesome! I'm going to ask that you send that one to me immediately. Where did you find a natural finish model?


----------



## Dudley

JD27 said:


> That is so awesome! I'm going to ask that you send that one to me immediately. Where did you find a natural finish model?



Cheers! This one had actually been sat for a number of years in the stock room of a store in The Netherlands until I rescued it and gave it a good home. From what I can gather this was part of a small special run of guitars that went to various dealers.


----------



## JD27

Dudley said:


> Cheers! This one had actually been sat for a number of years in the stock room of a store in The Netherlands until I rescued it and gave it a good home. From what I can gather this was part of a small special run of guitars that went to various dealers.



Special run would be my guess too. Why can't I ever find stores with NOS ESPs waiting for me to rescue.


----------



## Dudley

JD27 said:


> Special run would be my guess too. Why can't I ever find stores with NOS ESPs waiting for me to rescue.



I'm always on the lookout but it's getting harder and harder. The £ being worth absolutely nothing doesn't help much either when I do find one  I really miss the days of Standard Series special runs... I'd give a kidney for one of the Silverburst FT Eclipses that BMusic had made a few years ago.


----------



## Blytheryn

Dudley said:


> Can't believe I've not participated in this thread for so long... time to rectify that. Latest one in my collection below (Horizon NT II in Natural Satin).  Love this thing so much! Finally got round to replacing the stock JB/59 with a Black Winter set and it now sounds like the voice of an angry god condemning heretics to fiery oblivion



Please no... that's freaking gorgeous man! Makes me miss my NT-II half matte black more than absolutely anything. Some day soon she's coming back! I've got winters in that one too!


----------



## JD27

Dudley said:


> I'm always on the lookout but it's getting harder and harder. The £ being worth absolutely nothing doesn't help much either when I do find one  I really miss the days of Standard Series special runs... I'd give a kidney for one of the Silverburst FT Eclipses that BMusic had made a few years ago.



I think I know which one you are talking about. They were the proper 4 knob and gibson style cutout. I did get lucky enough to find this one from a US store that did a special Silverburst FT run. Saw a guy selling on Reverb, he had a regular Eclipse in Silverburst and this FT in Silverburst. He didn't advertise it as FT though and I just happened to notice in the pictures that it indeed was. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=298888


----------



## feraledge

Dudley said:


> Can't believe I've not participated in this thread for so long... time to rectify that. Latest one in my collection below (Horizon NT II in Natural Satin). Love this thing so much! Finally got round to replacing the stock JB/59 with a Black Winter set and it now sounds like the voice of an angry god condemning heretics to fiery oblivion



That's sexy as all hell and Ikke is going to try to buy it off you! Haha!


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> That's sexy as all hell and Ikke is going to try to buy it off you! Haha!



Ha, yeah I wouldn't be surprised if he showed up at his front door asking to buy it.


----------



## feraledge

Who's turn is it now anyways? JD? CPFC?


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Ha, yeah I wouldn't be surprised if he showed up at his front door asking to buy it.



I suspect he's booking flights right now.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Who's turn is it now anyways? JD? CPFC?



It can't be my turn. But tax return season is near, so it could become my turn by no fault of my own.


----------



## Dudley

JD27 said:


> I think I know which one you are talking about. They were the proper 4 knob and gibson style cutout. I did get lucky enough to find this one from a US store that did a special Silverburst FT run. Saw a guy selling on Reverb, he had a regular Eclipse in Silverburst and this FT in Silverburst. He didn't advertise it as FT though and I just happened to notice in the pictures that it indeed was.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=298888



I remember when you posted that thread... you've got no idea how many hours of my life I've wasted trying to track down another one for sale haha. I think that was a run from DCGL. I'll make you a deal; if I ever sell the Horizon you get first shout on it and I get dibs on your Silverburst if you ever part ways


----------



## JD27

Dudley said:


> I remember when you posted that thread... you've got no idea how many hours of my life I've wasted trying to track down another one for sale haha. I think that was a run from DCGL. I'll make you a deal; if I ever sell the Horizon you get first shout on it and I get dibs on your Silverburst if you ever part ways



Haha, I hope I never have to part with that one. It was from DCGL, actually, Blitzie has one from that run as well.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Who's turn is it now anyways? JD? CPFC?








I'll come up to bat, just let me get started at my new job, and this baby is coming straight home.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> I'll come up to bat, just let me get started at my new job, and this baby is coming straight home.



I figured you didn't need any reminders.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I figured you didn't need any reminders.



Naah, I wake up every day and have to look at this: 





Reminder plenty.


----------



## cpfc_fan

feraledge said:


> Who's turn is it now anyways? JD? CPFC?



I'm saving for something bigger than a guitar. As you guys probably know property prices here are sky high like a mofo. Maybe I'll win the lottery one day then I can get back on the bandwagon  For now I will have to make do with what I have.


----------



## Humbuck

MMFB said:


> ESP Horizon FR27 w Blackouts. \m/



I have one of these too...love it!!!


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> That's sexy as all hell and Ikke is going to try to buy it off you! Haha!





JD27 said:


> Ha, yeah I wouldn't be surprised if he showed up at his front door asking to buy it.





feraledge said:


> I suspect he's booking flights right now.



.....

I recently changed my list of "Guitars I'm Allowed to Buy". Now instead of a Natural Horizon, I'm only allowed to get a 2013-2015 Horizon CTM.

I actually passed up an old Original Series Natural (Gloss) Horizon II with a cockstock over the holidays. It was extremely painful...but I must follow the rules!


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> .....
> 
> I recently changed my list of "Guitars I'm Allowed to Buy". Now instead of a Natural Horizon, I'm only allowed to get a 2013-2015 Horizon CTM.
> 
> I actually passed up an old Original Series Natural (Gloss) Horizon II with a cockstock over the holidays. It was extremely painful...but I must follow the rules!



Rules are for breaking. Remember when I said I wasn't buying another guitar for a year? Guess what I'm doing right now? Pricing out customs for when I get this job situation on lock down again.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Rules are for breaking. Remember when I said I wasn't buying another guitar for a year? Guess what I'm doing right now? Pricing out customs for when I get this job situation on lock down again.



Feral has the "conch"!


----------



## prlgmnr

feraledge said:


> Remember when I said I wasn't buying another guitar for a year? Guess what I'm doing right now?




Ok, who had before the end of January in our sweepstake?


----------



## Blytheryn

prlgmnr said:


> Ok, who had before the end of January in our sweepstake?



I gave him two months,


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Rules are for breaking. Remember when I said I wasn't buying another guitar for a year? Guess what I'm doing right now? Pricing out customs for when I get this job situation on lock down again.



Man now I feel like I have to take another tip down the good ol' Custom Shop Road...I had some ideas for another SL7 or Horizon...

...but the rules...

*begins working another custom shop order form*


----------



## feraledge

I've gone beyond the form, been chatting with Spongebrick... uh oh.
Sometimes circumstances change. But there's no money to be exchanged yet, so don't tally your votes yet. Could be long gaming this time.


----------



## Ikke

I also was chatting with Spongebrick


----------



## m107a1

BOOM





http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=318544


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> I also was chatting with Spongebrick



We should compare notes.


----------



## feraledge

m107a1 said:


> BOOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=318544



Berserk.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Remember when I said I wasn't buying another guitar for a year?


Which time?


----------



## runbirdman

The finish on that exhibition is incredible. It looks cooler the closer you get to it.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Which time?


----------



## big_aug

Got a KH2 and an LTD Vulture recently. Killer guitars. I need to get a White Snakebyte or an MX-2 to go with them.


----------



## feraledge

big_aug said:


> Got a KH2 and an LTD Vulture recently. Killer guitars. I need to get a White Snakebyte or an MX-2 to go with them.



If you build it, they will come. I like what you have done here, I like the plans and room for expansion. I like the guitars in mind. I love the sonic blue Mesa. 
Keep up the good work, you're doing swell.


----------



## big_aug

feraledge said:


> If you build it, they will come. I like what you have done here, I like the plans and room for expansion. I like the guitars in mind. I love the sonic blue Mesa.
> Keep up the good work, you're doing swell.



Yea I set it up for five guitars. Built in a hard limit there to keep myself from having more haha

Two white guitars would look sick there. 

black - white - black - white - black 

The white board with black screws should look really nice that way. I messed up a bit and didn't quite get it even on the ends but it's not terrible.


----------



## Ikke

Just finished my next custom shop form (it's a Horizon). Gonna send it in. What am I doing?


----------



## big_aug

What's the price on customs these days? $5k?


----------



## Blytheryn

Ikke said:


> Just finished my next custom shop form (it's a Horizon). Gonna send it in. What am I doing?



SHARE!


----------



## Ikke

big_aug said:


> What's the price on customs these days? $5k?



There is not a set price. It varies depending on model and what you want them to do. For example, a Horizon is always going to be more than just about anything else you might ask for. 

If you want to get an idea of what you'd be spending 1) send in a custom shop request for quote to a dealer and/or 2) look at whatever is closest to whatever you're trying to get and compare prices.

I say all that to say, it can and most likely will go (well) above $5K.

EDIT: I assumed he was asking about a Japan Custom and not a USA Special Order. A USA Special Order would probably be in the $5K range , I would think.


----------



## Ikke

Blytheryn said:


> SHARE!



Same Horizon Baritone as last time, with some superficial changes.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> EDIT: I assumed he was asking about a Japan Custom and not a USA Special Order. A USA Special Order would probably be in the $5K range , I would think.



I think it's best to assume prices are an upcharge from the Original model price. So an Original Horizon with a top is like $5K, but a Horizon 1 with nothing fancy is like $4K. The cost to modify either is relative to the base. Also really depends on who your dealer is. For me, the cost for my Custom over an Original was zero question, but might have gotten lucky with my dealer. 
I think the USA stuff is going to vary widely. We got a quote before on getting a group run of Horizons, came out to $6K which was more than going through Japan individually. I think it was just that dealer. But all of the special runs right now are not upcharged from the base models, so I think it depends on how custom you are wanting to go and if the dealer/custom shop are inclined to give it a shot. That's my hope at least...


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> I think it's best to assume prices are an upcharge from the Original model price. So an Original Horizon with a top is like $5K, but a Horizon 1 with nothing fancy is like $4K. The cost to modify either is relative to the base. Also really depends on who your dealer is. For me, the cost for my Custom over an Original was zero question, but might have gotten lucky with my dealer.
> I think the USA stuff is going to vary widely. We got a quote before on getting a group run of Horizons, came out to $6K which was more than going through Japan individually. I think it was just that dealer. But all of the special runs right now are not upcharged from the base models, so I think it depends on how custom you are wanting to go and if the dealer/custom shop are inclined to give it a shot. That's my hope at least...



This. Also, some months ago when I was originally thinking of a second custom (Horizon), I went through 3 different dealers: all three gave me the ~ same price. But we'll see. Base Horizon CTM is about $6K right now. So, it's likely that I just picked the wrong time to try and get another custom. Exhibition Horizons are at $9K...


----------



## big_aug

What dealers do you guys go through? You just send them an email with the custom form and they'll give you a quote?


----------



## Ikke

big_aug said:


> What dealers do you guys go through? You just send them an email with the custom form and they'll give you a quote?



That's mostly how it works. You send your quote to the dealer, the dealer sends it to ESP JP or ESP USA depending on what model you ask for, ESP tells the dealer the ESP price, and then the dealer tells you their dealer price, which is usually some discount on the ESP price. 

ESP JP will make you (mostly) whatever you want. Even if it's not a current model, even if you designed the shape yourself. They will make it. 

ESP USA will only make you what they are currently producing with changes only to color, hardware, finish. Furthermore, when changing any of the aforementioned, you can only change to something that they've done before. 

As for dealers, it's probably about time the Custom Shop Club had a list of reputable delears for prospects. I've had good communication with the following:

The Music Zoo
Rainbow Guitars

For my first custom, I went through a local (ESP Platinum) dealer.


----------



## JD27

I've been having very bad thoughts about an XJ, but it's not even on the order form, so I can only imagine the price tag.

XJ Body no pickguard 
Ash with maple top painted Sonic Blue
Neck Thru
Maple neck and Fretboard with offset dots and reverse Vintage headstock
Gotoh flat mount bridge
Black hardware


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I've been having very bad thoughts about an XJ, but it's not even on the order form, so I can only imagine the price tag.
> 
> XJ Body no pickguard
> Ash with maple top painted Sonic Blue
> Neck Thru
> Maple neck and Fretboard with offset dots and reverse Vintage headstock
> Gotoh flat mount bridge
> Black hardware



I want you to order that. Bad.
I've never had an ash body with a maple top, but I have been personally preferring to let the ash do a lot of the work for the body. Bolt on or set thru for me there. I think the E-II Horizon FR in snow white that I had was neck thru, will have to check. It sang, but not as well as my ash bolt on Horizons.

EDIT: Just confirmed, it was maple neck thru. And who doesn't want to look at it?


----------



## JD27

A bolt on would cut cost I'm sure.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> A bolt on would cut cost I'm sure.



I'll put it this way, I'm so sold on the ash body, bolt on Horizons that I've used that I'm inclined to say bolt on is my preference for a would be Custom Horizon or Formula when/should I be able to order one. Also, when I finally order a Sully 624, it will be ash bolt on as well.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I'll put it this way, I'm so sold on the ash body, bolt on Horizons that I've used that I'm inclined to say bolt on is my preference for a would be Custom Horizon or Formula when/should I be able to order one. Also, when I finally order a Sully 624, it will be ash bolt on as well.



Now I'm curious for a price. Will have to find a dealer to do the quote.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Now I'm curious for a price. Will have to find a dealer to do the quote.



SSO needs a new ESP dealer of choice.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> SSO needs a new ESP dealer of choice.



Yeah I know, sucks 6-String vanished. Maybe the Music Zoo? Always hear good things about them.


----------



## AVL

Hi , guys!
This is my ESP Horizon 2 Classic.




What is the price for this guitar now?


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> I've been having very bad thoughts about an XJ, but it's not even on the order form, so I can only imagine the price tag.
> 
> XJ Body no pickguard
> Ash with maple top painted Sonic Blue
> Neck Thru
> Maple neck and Fretboard with offset dots and reverse Vintage headstock
> Gotoh flat mount bridge
> Black hardware



Would it be that expensive? There's so much stuff that's not on the US Custom Shop form that is "normal" stuff on ESP Japan form. Recessed Bridge, more Fret Types, Body Thickness specification, Radius beyond 400mm, etc. Some stuff, for example, Maple/Bubinga neck, instead of Maple/Walnut, ESP did for no added cost. 

Maybe an XJ wouldn't be too bad? I mean it'll be expensive just because it's custom but maybe not terribly unreasonable? Then again, it is super old, so it doesn't really fall into the "normal" category...

Now I'm curious...You should submit a request for quote!! I would honestly really like to know what ESP JP would charge for this. Would be an interesting case study.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> SSO needs a new ESP dealer of choice.





JD27 said:


> Yeah I know, sucks 6-String vanished. Maybe the Music Zoo? Always hear good things about them.



My vote right now is the The Music Zoo. They have been super great to deal with. Very friendly and responsive.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> Would it be that expensive? There's so much stuff that's not on the US Custom Shop form that is "normal" stuff on ESP Japan form. Recessed Bridge, more Fret Types, Body Thickness specification, Radius beyond 400mm, etc. Some stuff, for example, Maple/Bubinga neck, instead of Maple/Walnut, ESP did for no added cost.
> 
> Maybe an XJ wouldn't be too bad? I mean it'll be expensive just because it's custom but maybe not terribly unreasonable? Then again, it is super old, so it doesn't really fall into the "normal" category...
> 
> Now I'm curious...You should submit a request for quote!! I would honestly really like to know what ESP JP would charge for this. Would be an interesting case study.



I'm starting to wonder that too. The Original Series Snappers aren't that high considering they are built in the custom shop. So, I'm think there has to be a little break in the price for a bolt-on. Plus, I don't need any fancy binding, flame/quilt, and finish options. I guess I will just fill in XJ on the form and see what happens.



Ikke said:


> My vote right now is the The Music Zoo. They have been super great to deal with. Very friendly and responsive.



Yeah, I think I will email them for a quote.


----------



## JD27

Well Music Zoo was quick to respond in 8 minutes! They are going to get me a quote, but said there could be some delay due to NAMM, which is understandable.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Well Music Zoo was quick to respond in 8 minutes! They are going to get me a quote, but said there could be some delay due to NAMM, which is understandable.



Awesome. Eager to hear what they say. I wouldn't be a surprise day to hear $4-5K.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Awesome. Eager to hear what they say. I wouldn't be a surprise day to hear $4-5K.



Yeah, I kept it pretty simple, kind of a vintage inspired build with modern features like the Fender Jim Root models. 

XJ with Ash Body Arched, Waste and Elbow cut
Satin Sonic Blue
Maple Neck and Fretboard
Offset Black Dots
Thin U Profile, round ends
Tiltback Headstock
Satin finish headstock and neck
Black Hardware (Gotoh Flatmount Bridge, Sperzels, Black Vintage Knob)
1 Volume, 3 Way Toggle, and 2 Hum Direct mount (SH-1N/SH-5)


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Yeah, I kept it pretty simple, kind of a vintage inspired build with modern features like the Fender Jim Root models.
> 
> XJ with Ash Body Arched, Waste and Elbow cut
> Satin Sonic Blue
> Maple Neck and Fretboard
> Offset Black Dots
> Thin U Profile, round ends
> Tiltback Headstock
> Satin finish headstock and neck
> Black Hardware (Gotoh Flatmount Bridge, Sperzels, Black Vintage Knob)
> 1 Volume, 3 Way Toggle, and 2 Hum Direct mount (SH-1N/SH-5)



Man, do you have good taste.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Yeah, I kept it pretty simple, kind of a vintage inspired build with modern features like the Fender Jim Root models.
> 
> XJ with Ash Body Arched, Waste and Elbow cut
> Satin Sonic Blue
> Maple Neck and Fretboard
> Offset Black Dots
> Thin U Profile, round ends
> Tiltback Headstock
> Satin finish headstock and neck
> Black Hardware (Gotoh Flatmount Bridge, Sperzels, Black Vintage Knob)
> 1 Volume, 3 Way Toggle, and 2 Hum Direct mount (SH-1N/SH-5)



Arched top? I am very aroused. 
Might I suggest oiled neck over satin? Did you go with bolt on?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Arched top? I am very aroused.
> Might I suggest oiled neck over satin? Did you go with bolt on?



Yup, just like the Fender Select Jazzmaster from a few years ago.







I went bolt-on for the quote. Didn't see it on the form, if I order it I might switch to oil. Either way, satin works fine for me, I have a bunch of them. All my Fender have that.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> Didn't see it on the form, if I order it I might switch to oil. Either way, satin works fine for me, I have a bunch of them.



It doesn't have to be on the form/drop down list for you to select it. For example, for my Viper I filled out the sheet like so:

EDGE RADIUS: BEVELED-ARCHTOP
NECK MATERIAL: 5-PC MAPLE/BUBINGA
INLAY: LUMINLAY SBM-23L
FRET SIZE: #216

These were ESP Japan's suggestions for filling out the USA form. I didn't even put them in the special instructions; I just wrote them right in the field/drop-down menu. 

So, I'd say don't worry about the menus on the form, but just write in whatever it is that you want. They'll tell you whether they'll do it or not. I initially asked for a quilt top on my Viper and they said they wouldn't do that. 

Sorry for all the comments. I'm kinda living vicariously through you as I think my Horizon will remain out of reach for a little bit  And I wouldn't want you to not get the guitar the exact way you want it just because the USA form is lacking in information.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> It doesn't have to be on the form/drop down list for you to select it. For example, for my Viper I filled out the sheet like so:
> 
> EDGE RADIUS: BEVELED-ARCHTOP
> NECK MATERIAL: 5-PC MAPLE/BUBINGA
> INLAY: LUMINLAY SBM-23L
> FRET SIZE: #216
> 
> These were ESP Japan's suggestions for filling out the USA form. I didn't even put them in the special instructions; I just wrote them right in the field/drop-down menu.
> 
> So, I'd say don't worry about the menus on the form, but just write in whatever it is that you want. They'll tell you whether they'll do it or not. I initially asked for a quilt top on my Viper and they said they wouldn't do that.
> 
> Sorry for all the comments. I'm kinda living vicariously through you as I think my Horizon will remain out of reach for a little bit  And I wouldn't want you to not get the guitar the exact way you want it just because the USA form is lacking in information.



Ha, let's not get too excited, got to find out how much this thing is going to be first!


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## Andromalia

I have an ESP Original coming. Total impulse buy, was on sale at 60% of retail price. Only problem is, the transporter has had "computer issues" so the delivery is taking forever. Hopefully this week.


----------



## feraledge

Andromalia said:


> I have an ESP Original coming. Total impulse buy, was on sale at 60% of retail price. Only problem is, the transporter has had "computer issues" so the delivery is taking forever. Hopefully this week.



Sweet. No hints??


----------



## JD27

The ESP Custom dream is coming closer to a reality. Got my XJ quote back, very reasonable for a custom. I won't say the exact amount, but in line with bolt-on models in the Original Series with a little added on top for the custom aspect. Now, time to take the next step and start planning the financial moves needed to acquire this beast.


----------



## electriceye

I have a shot at an older M-II with rosewood board and dots for $550. It's in great shape. What would you guys do?


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> The ESP Custom dream is coming closer to a reality. Got my XJ quote back, very reasonable for a custom. I won't say the exact amount, but in line with bolt-on models in the Original Series with a little added on top for the custom aspect. Now, time to take the next step and start planning the financial moves needed to acquire this beast.



Yay! Im excited for you! I think I'm bailing on my custom shop dreams for now lol. I forgot, is this your first time going through the ESP custom shop or have you done this before?


----------



## JD27

electriceye said:


> I have a shot at an older M-II with rosewood board and dots for $550. It's in great shape. What would you guys do?



Hell yeah, for a good condition that is a great price.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> Yay! Im excited for you! I think I'm bailing on my custom shop dreams for now lol. I forgot, is this your first time going through the ESP custom shop or have you done this before?



First time, but as I have previously lived vicariously through Feral's Horizon build, I am somewhat familiar with what to expect. Going to finalize my build, some minor control placement choices and tuner choice I think. Then do a final run through quote and use my Tax Return money for a deposit. Music Zoo has been great to deal with so far though.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> First time, but as I have previously lived vicariously through Feral's Horizon build, I am somewhat familiar with what to expect. Going to finalize my build, some minor control placement choices and tuner choice I think. Then do a final run through quote and use my Tax Return money for a deposit. Music Zoo has been great to deal with so far though.



*Drools*

I've recently been really getting my GAS on for 1. My old Horizon (Found out today that once I start my new job I will be getting paid at the end of the month for the work I did that month, which is an incredible relief because usually in Sweden you get paid once a month, for the work you did the previous month.) This means I'll be able to save up some cash faster to get "Blackbird" home.

2. A CS Horizon 6 string with a white to wintergreen burst over either spalted maple or swamp ash top. Very much towards the left of the spectrum below in the first picture. Want to really evoke a barren, frozen atmosphere with it. Black winters in the bridge, FR and all black hardware with what would most likely wind up being a maple fretboard, and a dagger stock. The other pictures are just an example of the kind of color/atmosphere I am picturing.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> *Drools*
> 
> I've recently been really getting my GAS on for 1. My old Horizon (Found out today that once I start my new job I will be getting paid at the end of the month for the work I did that month, which is an incredible relief because usually in Sweden you get paid once a month, for the work you did the previous month.) This means I'll be able to save up some cash faster to get "Blackbird" home.
> 
> 2. A CS Horizon 6 string with a white to wintergreen burst over either spalted maple or swamp ash top. Very much towards the left of the spectrum below in the first picture. Want to really evoke a barren, frozen atmosphere with it. Black winters in the bridge, FR and all black hardware with what would most likely wind up being a maple fretboard, and a dagger stock. The other pictures are just an example of the kind of color/atmosphere I am picturing.



That would be sweet. A translucent frosty finish... Permafrost.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> That would be sweet. A translucent frosty finish... Permafrost.



Exactly what I was trying to describe. Matte finished, but still having a very translucent effect at the center of the purst, sort of like snow that was brushed away from the greenish ice underneath, and the maple top just to add some nice details.


----------



## feraledge

electriceye said:


> I have a shot at an older M-II with rosewood board and dots for $550. It's in great shape. What would you guys do?



Buy it!!


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> First time, but as I have previously lived vicariously through Feral's Horizon build, I am somewhat familiar with what to expect. Going to finalize my build, some minor control placement choices and tuner choice I think. Then do a final run through quote and use my Tax Return money for a deposit. Music Zoo has been great to deal with so far though.



This is going to be an absolutely awesome build. It'll be interesting to see if you get some updates on it too, but definitely a unique one that I think everyone can love.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> *Drools*
> 
> I've recently been really getting my GAS on for 1. My old Horizon (Found out today that once I start my new job I will be getting paid at the end of the month for the work I did that month, which is an incredible relief because usually in Sweden you get paid once a month, for the work you did the previous month.) This means I'll be able to save up some cash faster to get "Blackbird" home.
> 
> 2. A CS Horizon 6 string with a white to wintergreen burst over either spalted maple or swamp ash top. Very much towards the left of the spectrum below in the first picture. Want to really evoke a barren, frozen atmosphere with it. Black winters in the bridge, FR and all black hardware with what would most likely wind up being a maple fretboard, and a dagger stock. The other pictures are just an example of the kind of color/atmosphere I am picturing.



1. That sounds horrible. I've had a hell of a time being paycheck to paycheck on a weekly basis. Solid you're getting it back though. 
2. The custom bug has bitten you!! Beware. 
Swamp ash or spalted. Hmmmm. These days I'm way into swamp ash bodies, but spalted tops are some of my favorites. That burst could be intense, might do some photoshopping on this to see how it looks.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> 1. That sounds horrible. I've had a hell of a time being paycheck to paycheck on a weekly basis. Solid you're getting it back though.
> 2. The custom bug has bitten you!! Beware.
> Swamp ash or spalted. Hmmmm. These days I'm way into swamp ash bodies, but spalted tops are some of my favorites. That burst could be intense, might do some photoshopping on this to see how it looks.



One paycheck a month is hell. Getting a paycheck every two weeks in the states was awesome.

Dude like hell it has, it's an expensive bug for sure! The whole idea looks pretty great in my head, but I see how it could also verge on Christmassy. It's grim in my books! The right piece of spalted maple could look almost like cracks...


----------



## Ikke

Blytheryn said:


> One paycheck a month is hell. Getting a paycheck every two weeks in the states was awesome.



I'm don't know if the getting paid every two weeks thing is the standard situation in America (honestly, I really don't know). I actually also get paid at the end of the month, and I love it.


----------



## Blytheryn

Ikke said:


> I'm don't know if the getting paid every two weeks thing is the standard situation in America (honestly, I really don't know). I actually also get paid at the end of the month, and I love it.



I don't know to be honest, I've had a few jobs in the states and I've always gotten paid in two week increments haha.

After messing around with some guitar builders I was able to get a ballpark result of what I'm going for. Just think of the burst similar to Protest's custom Jackson Soloist!






Winterburst!


----------



## Blytheryn

So, I've managed to cut a deal with the dude who I sold my ESP Horizon to last year (Should never have sold it, agreed...) And I'll be picking it up next Saturday. Apparently the buyer quit the band he was in shortly after he bought my guitar, and it's been at his parent's house in it's case since. Couldn't be better.

I'll post a new NGD thread for it when I get it, but here's some candy until then.


----------



## Simic

I also returned to the ESP club for a bit, here's the horizon I scored last week:


----------



## Blytheryn

Simic said:


> I also returned to the ESP club for a bit, here's the horizon I scored last week:



That is the most ibanez looking ESP I've ever seen... and I like!!!


----------



## ofdustandnations

Just joined the ESP club finally, snagging a beautiful E-II Horizon NTII in See thru Black Sunburst! One of the finest 6s I've owned thus far.


----------



## feraledge

Some very, very sexy Horizons on here!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ive seen this thread several times over the years and the fact that ive been too busy/lazy to post pics is a disgrace since i claim to be an esp fanboy 

i do plan to do so soon as i have several custom shop esp's and some ltd sig models ive collected over the years.

i will try to do one guitar at a time over the next coming weeks...


----------



## cpfc_fan

This thread has been a bit slow recently. Anyone got any new ESP's they wish to show? To those that know me sorry I haven't gotten a new ESP. But I did buy a new guitar....... not an ESP and not even an electric  So this is why I haven't bought another ESP.


----------



## Blytheryn

cpfc_fan said:


> This thread has been a bit slow recently. Anyone got any new ESP's they wish to show? To those that know me sorry I haven't gotten a new ESP. But I did buy a new guitar....... not an ESP and not even an electric  So this is why I haven't bought another ESP.



I got my Horizon back two weeks ago, but there's plenty of pics of that around here.


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> This thread has been a bit slow recently. Anyone got any new ESP's they wish to show? To those that know me sorry I haven't gotten a new ESP. But I did buy a new guitar....... not an ESP and not even an electric  So this is why I haven't bought another ESP.



Hey, I did my part, it is someone else's turn!






I also was forced to buy a non-electric guitar from another brand, but it is glorious!


----------



## Church2224

JD, Could you ever do your a photo shoot of your entire collection? You got some pretty great stuff there!


----------



## Blytheryn

Church2224 said:


> JD, Could you ever do your a photo shoot of your entire collection? You got some pretty great stuff there!



Fvxk the ESP's?! That floor!


----------



## JD27

Church2224 said:


> JD, Could you ever do your a photo shoot of your entire collection? You got some pretty great stuff there!



I may need to do another one. I did for the ESPs a while back in this thread, it's missing the NT-7 and Phoenix though.


----------



## feraledge

Sorry boys, would if I could.


----------



## cpfc_fan

I feel I'm in a position now that I have everything I want in terms of guitars now I have my cutaway acoustic. This may even be it in terms of guitars for me  Also I just found out that signatures here can only be 500 characters long lol.


----------



## electriceye

It's not in my hands YET, but it's on its way to me. My first ESP. And a holy grail find, as well (for me).


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> This may even be it in terms of guitars for me



Blasphemy!



> Also I just found out that signatures here can only be 500 characters long lol.



Rookie mistake.



> I feel I'm in a position now that I have everything I want in terms of guitars now I have my cutaway acoustic.



Was it that Taylor 814ce? Because, my 324e is quite awesome.


----------



## feraledge

cpfc_fan said:


> I feel I'm in a position now that I have everything I want in terms of guitars now I have my cutaway acoustic. This may even be it in terms of guitars for me  Also I just found out that signatures here can only be 500 characters long lol.



You can always buy me a guitar.


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

electriceye said:


> It's not in my hands YET, but it's on its way to me. My first ESP. And a holy grail find, as well (for me).



very nice...be sure to link up a ngd thread when you get it in. 





madrigal77 said:


>



hope to procure one of these some day


----------



## Gravy Train

Glad to be back in the ESP club. NGD shortly.


----------



## cpfc_fan

JD27 said:


> Was it that Taylor 814ce? Because, my 324e is quite awesome.



Indeed mate!








feraledge said:


> You can always buy me a guitar.


----------



## soliloquy

IMGP8858 by hadi khan, on Flickr



IMGP8847 by hadi khan, on Flickr



IMGP8845 by hadi khan, on Flickr



IMGP8841 by hadi khan, on Flickr



IMGP8836 by hadi khan, on Flickr


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Feraledge, hoping you or JD could chime in here. Wanted to get your opinion on the gloss necks on the EC-1000 line (that isn't the vintage black finish). Do you find the neck sticky like a Les Paul or not sticky at all like a EBMM JP (if you've played those)? I had a E-II Horizon and the gloss wasn't too bad in terms of stickiness. Seemed somewhere in between the JP and Les Paul.

I'm really enticed to get one of the new EC-1000 Piezo models and I've played the VB EC-1000 plenty of times before and like it, but I believe that's a Matte neck so different ballgame. Would love your input or anyone else's! Thanks!


----------



## stevexc

TheShreddinHand said:


> Feraledge, hoping you or JD could chime in here. Wanted to get your opinion on the gloss necks on the EC-1000 line (that isn't the vintage black finish). Do you find the neck sticky like a Les Paul or not sticky at all like a EBMM JP (if you've played those)? I had a E-II Horizon and the gloss wasn't too bad in terms of stickiness. Seemed somewhere in between the JP and Les Paul.
> 
> I'm really enticed to get one of the new EC-1000 Piezo models and I've played the VB EC-1000 plenty of times before and like it, but I believe that's a Matte neck so different ballgame. Would love your input or anyone else's! Thanks!



My EC-1000 VB had a gloss neck. Not sure if they changed the spec at any point. I didn't find it sticky. Felt the same as the neck on my H-1001, ie. very pleasant.


----------



## JD27

TheShreddinHand said:


> Feraledge, hoping you or JD could chime in here. Wanted to get your opinion on the gloss necks on the EC-1000 line (that isn't the vintage black finish). Do you find the neck sticky like a Les Paul or not sticky at all like a EBMM JP (if you've played those)? I had a E-II Horizon and the gloss wasn't too bad in terms of stickiness. Seemed somewhere in between the JP and Les Paul.
> 
> I'm really enticed to get one of the new EC-1000 Piezo models and I've played the VB EC-1000 plenty of times before and like it, but I believe that's a Matte neck so different ballgame. Would love your input or anyone else's! Thanks!



I owned a bunch of LTDs, 400 series and up, never found the gloss necks to be sticky at all. You could also give it the steel wool treatmeant if it really bothered you, I think Feral did that to a lot of his.


----------



## electriceye

My first ESP! Goes nicely with my KV Pro.


----------



## Spicypickles

I had a chance to get one exactly like that^ - for $700. I had just paid rent and car note and didn't have a credit card.

Biggest loss ever. I shoulda did a couple quick handies out back to make up the difference


----------



## JD27

Spicypickles said:


> I had a chance to get one exactly like that^ - for $700. I had just paid rent and car note and didn't have a credit card.
> 
> Biggest loss ever. I shoulda did a couple quick handies out back to make up the difference



Handies for CS ESP? I'll allow it!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

stevexc said:


> My EC-1000 VB had a gloss neck. Not sure if they changed the spec at any point. I didn't find it sticky. Felt the same as the neck on my H-1001, ie. very pleasant.



Cool thanks! I could have sworn the VBs were different but what do I know!? Ha!



JD27 said:


> I owned a bunch of LTDs, 400 series and up, never found the gloss necks to be sticky at all. You could also give it the steel wool treatmeant if it really bothered you, I think Feral did that to a lot of his.



Thanks JD, good to hear. I'll have to hit up Feral to see what he did if I find it bothersome at all.


----------



## electriceye

Spicypickles said:


> I had a chance to get one exactly like that^ - for $700. I had just paid rent and car note and didn't have a credit card.
> 
> Biggest loss ever. I shoulda did a couple quick handies out back to make up the difference



$700 for a non-LTD one??? I would have sold blood and sperm!


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I owned a bunch of LTDs, 400 series and up, never found the gloss necks to be sticky at all. You could also give it the steel wool treatmeant if it really bothered you, I think Feral did that to a lot of his.



I concur. I briefly had a Gibson Gothic Explorer and if my hand got even a touch sweaty it was completely unplayable. I haven't had that issue with ESPs and LTDs, I just prefer matte to gloss. That said, the matte ESP Eclipse VB I had ended up glossing pretty incredibly. But it's pretty simple to scuff the gloss with 0000 steel wool and get a bit of that matte feel. I've done that on most of my glossed necks. On bolt on ESP necks, I use 600 grit sand paper and they become some of the best necks I've ever played instantly. 
That said, I genuinely don't mind the ESP painted gloss necks all that much. I wouldn't custom order one, but I could and have lived with them fine.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

feraledge said:


> I concur. I briefly had a Gibson Gothic Explorer and if my hand got even a touch sweaty it was completely unplayable. I haven't had that issue with ESPs and LTDs, I just prefer matte to gloss. That said, the matte ESP Eclipse VB I had ended up glossing pretty incredibly. But it's pretty simple to scuff the gloss with 0000 steel wool and get a bit of that matte feel. I've done that on most of my glossed necks. On bolt on ESP necks, I use 600 grit sand paper and they become some of the best necks I've ever played instantly.
> That said, I genuinely don't mind the ESP painted gloss necks all that much. I wouldn't custom order one, but I could and have lived with them fine.



Thanks Feral! When you used steel wool did you use any blue painter's tape or similar to make sure you stayed in the right area or did you kinda wing it?


----------



## feraledge

TheShreddinHand said:


> Thanks Feral! When you used steel wool did you use any blue painter's tape or similar to make sure you stayed in the right area or did you kinda wing it?



I use blue painters tape and then have to usually do some touch up after to make sure I get to the binding. It takes a little force, so there are times when I just didn't tape it and was fine. Usually only with bolt ons though because I like getting that clean line on the neck joint.


----------



## Samark

At the Axe Palace...ESP USA killing it


----------



## narad

So ESP USA can use the ESP logo and not the E-II now?


----------



## JD27

narad said:


> So ESP USA can use the ESP logo and not the E-II now?



ESP USA has always had the ESP logo.


----------



## feraledge

Samark said:


> At the Axe Palace...ESP USA killing it



Dude!! That is so hot!! Full NGD necessary.


----------



## USMarine75

So which one of you bought the gold ESP Custom Shop cockstock from the 90's that was on Reverb???

https://reverb.com/item/2249297-esp-usa-custom-gold-in-immaculate-condition


----------



## Samark

feraledge said:


> Dude!! That is so hot!! Full NGD necessary.



I wish it were mine! I see someone just bought it so maybe we will see a NGD here in the future. Crazy to think it was sub 3K, so much guitar for the money.


----------



## JD27

USMarine75 said:


> So which one of you bought the gold ESP Custom Shop cockstock from the 90's that was on Reverb???
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/2249297-esp-usa-custom-gold-in-immaculate-condition



''Twas not I...  That one has been up for a while too, gold doesn't do much for me unless it's on an LP.


----------



## JD27

That Cobalt blue they do on the USA models is awesome, a TE in that color would do just fine.


----------



## USMarine75

JD27 said:


> ''Twas not I...  That one has been up for a while too, gold doesn't do much for me unless it's on an LP.



I have a silver Page Hamilton one so I thought the matching gold one would have been so money....


----------



## JD27

If it had the brushed effect like the PH then it would be cooler.


----------



## USMarine75

JD27 said:


> If it had the brushed effect like the PH then it would be cooler.





For the record here's my brushed aluminum collection lol...


----------



## JD27

USMarine75 said:


> For the record here's my brushed aluminum collection lol...



Lol, I'll have to take a picture of mine next to my refrigerator.


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> For the record here's my brushed aluminum collection lol...



That is hot, but I'm not discouraging JD from posting his ESP Page too!
Wasn't me on the gold Horizon. Not my color and no cash.


----------



## USMarine75

JD27 said:


> Lol, I'll have to take a picture of mine next to my refrigerator.



We should get together some time and get a family photo... I'm in VA.... bring your fridge. lol


----------



## TheShreddinHand

feraledge said:


> I use blue painters tape and then have to usually do some touch up after to make sure I get to the binding. It takes a little force, so there are times when I just didn't tape it and was fine. Usually only with bolt ons though because I like getting that clean line on the neck joint.



Thanks!


----------



## JD27

Kitchen edition...


----------



## USMarine75

^ Looks like you needed to get the dishwasher in the photo too!  

And you found the ESP version too.... nice! I've only seen the LTD versions for sale.


----------



## JD27

USMarine75 said:


> ^ Looks like you needed to get the dishwasher in the photo too!
> 
> And you found the ESP version too.... nice! I've only seen the LTD versions for sale.



and the oven and the microwave... This is literally the only one I have seen for sale, I thought they only existed in magazine ads. Found it about 6 months ago for sale at Chuck Levin's in Wheaton, MD. All that time and I find it local.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Samark said:


> At the Axe Palace...ESP USA killing it



When ESP first announced that guitar I was bowled over. That thing looks SOOOOOOO good!


----------



## JD27

Church2224 said:


> JD, Could you ever do your a photo shoot of your entire collection? You got some pretty great stuff there!



Here they are, light isn't great today though. They are taking over my wall.


----------



## USMarine75

JD27 said:


> [guitar p0rn]



What's your address again?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

USMarine75 said:


> What's your address again?



...and when are you at work?


----------



## USMarine75

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...and when are you at work?



And will your driveway accommodate a full sized Uhaul or just a van?


----------



## JD27

Ha! Funny story, my other hobby also starts with "G" and it rivals my ESP collection...


----------



## USMarine75

JD27 said:


> Ha! Funny story, my other hobby also starts with "G" and it rivals my ESP collection...



Note to self... bring a file to remove some serial numbers. Thanks, got it! 

(note: filing doesn't actually remove SN and no actual guns were harmed in the making of this joke lol)

Oh and speaking of stainless this was my old baby... I miss her.


----------



## JD27

USMarine75 said:


> Note to self... bring a file to remove some serial numbers. Thanks, got it!
> 
> (note: filing doesn't actually remove SN and no actual guns were harmed in the making of this joke lol)
> 
> Oh and speaking of stainless this was my old baby... I miss her.



Ha, now that should be next to the PH! I've got a few Custom Shop CZs, but sadly I've got nothing stainless.


----------



## Samark

Could be of interest to someone? Very, very cheap






http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/e/select.php?cd=80-315566411


----------



## garga

havent been playing for a long time but went into the dealer to order a custom guitar, got told the wait time is a year and came out with this




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that is killer...congrats


----------



## Lozek

ESP MI-NTB that I've modded with Compensated nut, Sperzels, front single, Evertune and neck pick-up moved way back
ESP Horizon FR with Sperzels, SD Invader, Brass block, Schaller Sure-Claw, Vintage springs and dive-only conversion
LTD SRC607 with Sperzels and Blackouts
Also got an ESP Surveyor 4 string, Edwards SV-I NT STD BKS and a LTD MHB400


----------



## Element0s

Has anyone played/owned one of these before? An ESP Mirage from ~'95? Found what seems to be a real good lead on one but want to impressions before I start selling stuff and pulling the trigger.


----------



## Jake

This poor, poor thing needs saved 

https://reverb.com/item/4872155-esp-ex-custom-modified-w-hsc


----------



## JD27

Jake said:


> This poor, poor thing needs saved
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/4872155-esp-ex-custom-modified-w-hsc



That poor guitar, we should put it down so it doesn't suffer any longer.  Then we use the chains on Mr. Ginsburg.


----------



## Womb raider

LMFAO that dude has it listed as mint.


----------



## feraledge

I fear we all know this butcher...


----------



## Blytheryn

Why would you do such a thing???


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> Why would you do such a thing???



Because you are a cold, heartless monster, who enjoys the suffering of innocent ESPs.


----------



## SamSam

New member to this club


----------



## Blytheryn

SamSam said:


> New member to this club



TEASE!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

SamSam said:


> New member to this club



where is the rest of it?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Even though I have guitars that cost a hell of a lot more, this is one of my daily players and has been for coming up on 3 years. 



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr

I love this thread...


----------



## Blytheryn

That looks so dope!!!


----------



## AdenM

That cream pickguard on the RS has given me so much want.


----------



## Blytheryn

My ESP bros, I need some advice. There are some extremely tasty ESP's up on my local classifieds right now, and GAS has me pulling all the stops. I listed my Horizon, and got a potential buyer almost instantly.

Now, I can choose from:














All local, and all in great condition.


----------



## feraledge

^ Formula!!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> ^ Formula!!



At the moment it looks like a toss up between the Formula and the Horizon, I've seen a few SV's, and to be honest unless it's an Alexi it really doesn't seem too special. Now a matte black Formula with an FR?


----------



## JD27

So you want to sell your Horizon that you love so much and just got back?


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> So you want to sell your Horizon that you love so much and just got back?



I haven't sold it yet, nor heard from any of the sellers. Just the fatal combination of GAS and wanting a Floyded ESP. Seeing what's out there so to speak, not in a hurry to get rid of the 
Horizon.

EDIT: I really need to stay off the classifieds.


----------



## Blytheryn

Bear R. said:


> Beautiful Axes Guys..I've posted this before but here it is with new pups..
> 
> 2010 ESP Formula w/ SD BW's......Hope you like..




One of these has popped up in my area. In the evaluation stage with potential for a search and rescue ops. I've never played a Formula, so I just want to see what the hype is about.



Trashgreen's sounds absolute beefy here.


----------



## Blytheryn

Hold on boys, might be landing one of these SOON!


----------



## Splenetic

^ GODDAYUM!!!


----------



## 1b4n3z

Ohh so nice! You should've asked me though, I have one in even better color


----------



## Blytheryn

1b4n3z said:


> Ohh so nice! You should've asked me though, I have one in even better color



Ferrarri red! I don't know man, I'm a total sucker for Seafoam, but yours looks legendary as well! Anything you can tell me about how they play? At the moment, I am throwing the idea of Mint condition LTD HEX-7, A Matte black Formula FR, the Mirage, or holding out for another decent V... Signs point towards Mirage/Formula, but the seller of the Formula is taking his sweet time about responding.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Blytheryn said:


> Ferrarri red! I don't know man, I'm a total sucker for Seafoam, but yours looks legendary as well! Anything you can tell me about how they play?



It's a nice deep red indeed, not as obnoxious (in a good way) as many of those famous 80's shredders tend to be. The seafoam green looks great, must admit 

Mine is '88 make and in great shape, so it plays beautifully. The frets are a little flat from decades of use, but I get a very low action and no buzzing with ease. The neck profile is spot on my 2011 M-II Custom, so that's a smooth transition from there and a statement of consistence from ESP. Ebony on mine is super smooth and jet black too. If you like non-recessed bridges and thin U neck profile, it should be just about perfect.

What's suprising - to me, at least - is how loud this is acoustically. Maybe it's part construction (non-recessed trem kind of invites heavy picking), part specification (the Syn-clair trem is hard steel and has a big block installed from the factory) ?
Remind me more of my Les Pauls than other superstrats - also in part due to non-recessed bridge.

I pulled the stock pickup configuration out since the single coil sized 'buckers were actually disintegrating on me  The JB modded with a large ceramic from DiM SuperD complements the already loud tone beautifully. Well, at least it's full bore 80's metal 



> At the moment, I am throwing the idea of Mint condition LTD HEX-7, A Matte black Formula FR, the Mirage, or holding out for another decent V... Signs point towards Mirage/Formula, but the seller of the Formula is taking his sweet time about responding.



Can't comment on contemporary LTD's, but I get a quite different vibe out of these old ESP's than later Standard Series guitars. Might be just me - and I kind of hope so to push the prices down on these even further :>


----------



## Blytheryn

1b4n3z said:


> It's a nice deep red indeed, not as obnoxious (in a good way) as many of those famous 80's shredders tend to be. The seafoam green looks great, must admit
> 
> Mine is '88 make and in great shape, so it plays beautifully. The frets are a little flat from decades of use, but I get a very low action and no buzzing with ease. The neck profile is spot on my 2011 M-II Custom, so that's a smooth transition from there and a statement of consistence from ESP. Ebony on mine is super smooth and jet black too. If you like non-recessed bridges and thin U neck profile, it should be just about perfect.
> 
> What's suprising - to me, at least - is how loud this is acoustically. Maybe it's part construction (non-recessed trem kind of invites heavy picking), part specification (the Syn-clair trem is hard steel and has a big block installed from the factory) ?
> Remind me more of my Les Pauls than other superstrats - also in part due to non-recessed bridge.
> 
> I pulled the stock pickup configuration out since the single coil sized 'buckers were actually disintegrating on me  The JB modded with a large ceramic from DiM SuperD complements the already loud tone beautifully. Well, at least it's full bore 80's metal
> 
> 
> 
> Can't comment on contemporary LTD's, but I get a quite different vibe out of these old ESP's than later Standard Series guitars. Might be just me - and I kind of hope so to push the prices down on these even further :>



Dude thanks for that, you've pretty much sold me pulling the trigger when I get off work later today I think. Just need to call guitar center and ask for some better pictures. This one actually has a legit OFR. Mod plans are to have a white SD Black Winter in the bridge, and probably have SD make me a custom stacked single coil for the neck, and either take the middle pickup out or slam it all the way down.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Blytheryn said:


> Dude thanks for that, you've pretty much sold me pulling the trigger when I get off work later today I think. Just need to call guitar center and ask for some better pictures. This one actually has a legit OFR. Mod plans are to have a white SD Black Winter in the bridge, and probably have SD make me a custom stacked single coil for the neck, and either take the middle pickup out or slam it all the way down.



Oh yeah I think I found it on GC website. Very nice  You can find them cheaper than the price tag shown too - have them bring it down a notch as 1) there's slight finish chipping and 2) the OFR is a modification, they didn't come equipped with them (due to Kramer I think, same with Ibanez producing it's own tremolos at the time).

The OFR is a drop-in replacement luckily, but the trem route requires just a little bit of filing for the trem arm socket to clear. Maybe a few millimetres. Just something you might wish to know before committing to it. OFR also sits just a little lower on the body than Syn-clair, there's not much room to pull up.

(I had a 80's OFR ready to go in once I got my Mirage, but in the end I didn't see the need for it)


----------



## Ignoramus

FWIW, the 2 Mirage Customs at GC are local to me, and this thread prompted me to check them out. They won't budge on the price, and the price is (to me) pretty salty. The green one had non-original pickups, and the single coils were pretty noisy, compared to the other one. I actually liked the tone of the 'metallic rose' Mirage better. I was bummed that both were painted necks.

Anyway, since I had eyes and hands on them, figured you'd want some extra info.


----------



## Ikke

Ignoramus said:


> FWIW, the 2 Mirage Customs at GC are local to me, and this thread prompted me to check them out. They won't budge on the price, and the price is (to me) pretty salty. The green one had non-original pickups, and the single coils were pretty noisy, compared to the other one. I actually liked the tone of the 'metallic rose' Mirage better. I was bummed that both were painted necks.
> 
> Anyway, since I had eyes and hands on them, figured you'd want some extra info.



ESP makes very few (NTB/Set Neck) guitars with non-painted necks. Off the top of my head, the M-I/II, and Phoenix? I think that's it?


----------



## Blytheryn

Ignoramus said:


> FWIW, the 2 Mirage Customs at GC are local to me, and this thread prompted me to check them out. They won't budge on the price, and the price is (to me) pretty salty. The green one had non-original pickups, and the single coils were pretty noisy, compared to the other one. I actually liked the tone of the 'metallic rose' Mirage better. I was bummed that both were painted necks.
> 
> Anyway, since I had eyes and hands on them, figured you'd want some extra info.



Did you think that the seafoam green one was pretty beat up? The photo on the website is so crap that you can't see a thing, I get them on the phone and he tells me where the dings are are, there's apparently quite a few?


----------



## Ignoramus

Blytheryn said:


> Did you think that the seafoam green one was pretty beat up? The photo on the website is so crap that you can't see a thing, I get them on the phone and he tells me where the dings are are, there's apparently quite a few?



Yeah, those pics were horrible. Considering its age, it's definitely not beat up. Small dings here and there, most along the edges. Call it player's condition. Not pristine, but certainly not a beater. The switch is 3-way, not 5-way, if that matters.

From what I read, you'd already figured you'd replace the electronics, which is good, since what's there isn't so great IMO.


----------



## Blytheryn

So I just snagged a near mint, ESP Formula FR from 2010, in matte black. The picture is taken with an iphone 5s camera that refuses to focus, and I didn't take it in the best light either, but at least I can prove it... This thing is awesome.


----------



## feraledge

Dude, it's so hot. You know we need that NGD post. I need to keep living through your experience. But congrats!!!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Dude, it's so hot. You know we need that NGD post. I need to keep living through your experience. But congrats!!!



I'll type something up for sure! I'll even supply more sh1t pics, until my girlfriend comes home and I can get some slicker ones. Hang tight!


----------



## Ignoramus

Blytheryn said:


> So I just snagged a near mint, ESP Formula FR from 2010, in matte black. The picture is taken with an iphone 5s camera that refuses to focus, and I didn't take it in the best light either, but at least I can prove it... This thing is awesome.



Grats, dude! A much better score than the Mirage you were thinking about IMO.


----------



## Blytheryn

Ignoramus said:


> Grats, dude! A much better score than the Mirage you were thinking about IMO.



Oh, by miles. Got this for around 900 bucks and all I had to do was pick it up from the guy 60 miles away.


----------



## Tisca

03 Viper
BKP A-bombs
vol-vol, push pulls for coil split

08 Edwards
SD Custom 5/Jazz

05 Edwards
SD Custom/Seth Lover

04 EC-I CTM
EMG 57/66

03 the Grynch #178/260
Mint, should sell











Jesus f*ck that was a lot of work to upload smth. Imgur doesn't show here so needed to find another service and ended up with super compressed, sh*t quality. Maybe the Layout app ruined it. It shouldn't be this hard. Anyone know of a good service with basic editing options and doesn't ruin the img quality?


----------



## JD27

Very cool collection.


----------



## Tisca

JD27 said:


> Very cool collection.



Thanks! Didn't you used to hang around on the ESP board way back in the day?


----------



## Mike

I did a NGD a while back, but figured I'd add my M-I since this thread can always use more ESP's.


----------



## JD27

Tisca said:


> Thanks! Didn't you used to hang around on the ESP board way back in the day?



Nope, never had an account there.


----------



## manu80

Just picked a black Kerry King KKV
Pics later


----------



## Blytheryn

manu80 said:


> Just picked a black Kerry King KKV
> Pics later



An ESP?


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> An ESP?



He was with ESP shortly in the 90's.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> He was with ESP shortly in the 90's.


Thats the pic I was looking for, the only thing that came to mind was his crackle one. That's a really cool V.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> Thats the pic I was looking for, the only thing that came to mind was his crackle one. That's a really cool V.



Both are pretty rare. The black one is shown in the 1995 catalog.

https://dk1xgl0d43mu1.cloudfront.net/user_files/esp/downloads/000/000/076/ESP-1995-Catalog.pdf?1392144566


----------



## manu80

yeah seems like 50 of each.
I got the black one (the zebra i'd like too), head has been broken in the middle but refined pretty well from a front view. Horns are ok, pretty good shape overall.
2 EMG 81 and boost.
The only drawback is the case, smells tobacco like hell !!!! so it's been on my balcony for 2 weeks.Pics later


----------



## electriceye

JD27 said:


> He was with ESP shortly in the 90's.



I hate you! Where did you find that???


----------



## manu80

GRASS ROOTS still has the same kinda model on sale, saw one on evilbay.


----------



## feraledge

electriceye said:


> I hate you! Where did you find that???



I believe he found the picture on this thing called the internet. Not his.


----------



## manu80

There 


[source=http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q141/emmanuelt123/AD041705-4F21-4785-A8A9-0F3047998558_zpsu1hz2hu2.jpg]Source[/source]



[source=http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q141/emmanuelt123/4AE6D61B-26AF-4BF0-8399-4D5B89A65EAB_zpsy0bhnmbl.jpg]Source[/source]



[source=http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q141/emmanuelt123/E9FA0154-9B43-46CD-8618-9F40E6DAC313_zpsmhogarm3.jpg]Source[/source]


----------



## jmanncorrea

I just picked this up.


----------



## Womb raider

Took a while to track one down in near mint condition, but this thing is a beast.


----------



## JD27

Awesome, almost bought one on GC used not too long ago. Was gone before I could snag it though.


----------



## Womb raider

I want to say they only made these SS for a short period between 09 and 10. I think black is the only option as well. They pop up once in a while but I just had to have it as my eclipse gas is uncontrollable.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> I want to say they only made these SS for a short period between 09 and 10. I think black is the only option as well. They pop up once in a while but I just had to have it as my eclipse gas is uncontrollable.



They made them from 2011-2013, just in the black color. The final year had that different style block logo on them. I don't think they made that many over the 3 years though. At least you don't come across many.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My Horizon with recently added Seymour Duncan Distortions. (Apologies for bad lighting)


----------



## feraledge

^ Yes!!!


----------



## JD27




----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


>


YES.


----------



## gunch

Did they ever make a mirage with bound buffed and waxed ebony fbs or is that just a eclipse/horizon thing? 

Trying to think of the easiest way to get into that buffed and waxed lyfe


----------



## Edika

Since LTD's are accepted I'll post my two rather recent acquisitions:
LTD BS-7







LTD EC407BFM with SD Retributions but now back to the EMG stock pickups as I liked the sound better in this guitar!







I find the EC neck profile more comfy but the BS-7 feels more solid as a guitar.


----------



## Johny2wong

I have been following this forum for almost a year. Because there is a lot of information about ESP here. And tonight I decided to join. Maybe this weekend, I'll post my E-II here.

I have question for Edwards owner. Does it have the same quality as E-II ??? If yes, why E-II is priced higher ??

The reason I'm asking this because I've seen photos of E-II and Edwards necks at the same factory. Those photos were uploaded to FB by one of ESP distributor. I guess the store owner/employee visited ESP japan factory and took some photos.


----------



## Womb raider

Jake said:


> This poor, poor thing needs saved
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/4872155-esp-ex-custom-modified-w-hsc





feraledge said:


> I fear we all know this butcher...




I thought I recognized this handiwork, but it wasn't even the same guitar! I don't want to derail that other thread but gd, he did 2 ESPs like that?


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> I thought I recognized this handiwork, but it wasn't even the same guitar! I don't want to derail that other thread but gd, he did 2 ESPs like that?


I don't think I can live in a world where this has happened twice, has to be the same. Also the price is now $1300 more? It's like life is being trolled and I'm thoroughly disgusted.
http://sevenstring.org/threads/ft-esp-ex-custom.325099/


----------



## Blytheryn

Womb raider said:


> I thought I recognized this handiwork, but it wasn't even the same guitar! I don't want to derail that other thread but gd, he did 2 ESPs like that?



Think it's a further modification to the original "Blöödy Chainz".


----------



## JD27

Not sure if Tom was singing about the Holocaust or Guitar Mods...

The mutants hes creating
Pathetic harmless victims
Left to die
Rancid angel of death
Flying free


----------



## Womb raider

feraledge said:


> I don't think I can live in a world where this has happened twice, has to be the same. Also the price is now $1300 more? It's like life is being trolled and I'm thoroughly disgusted.
> http://sevenstring.org/threads/ft-esp-ex-custom.325099/





Blytheryn said:


> Think it's a further modification to the original "Blöödy Chainz".



I guess you're right. I glanced at the headstock and assumed they were different. Must have just repainted and got the decals back on.


----------



## NickLAudio

A while back I refinished an ESP I got 18 years ago. Still one of my favorites...

.




.




.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Not sure if Tom was singing about the Holocaust or Guitar Mods...
> 
> The mutants hes creating
> Pathetic harmless victims
> Left to die
> Rancid angel of death
> Flying free



Regardless, I think I need to see a therapist...


----------



## JD27

Hold your ESPs tight tonight, you never know what tomorrow brings...


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Hold your ESPs tight tonight, you never know what tomorrow brings...


If you need help guarding yours, I'll gladly volunteer. They're safe here...

It's things like this that will ultimately make people feel more comfortable with E-II though. I think someone might see that monstrosity and say, "I want nothing to do with anything associated with this."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> I don't think I can live in a world where this has happened twice, has to be the same. Also the price is now $1300 more? It's like life is being trolled and I'm thoroughly disgusted.
> http://sevenstring.org/threads/ft-esp-ex-custom.325099/


just because you can mod something doesn't mean you should ;_;


----------



## Tisca

Johny2wong said:


> I have question for Edwards owner. Does it have the same quality as E-II ??? If yes, why E-II is priced higher ??
> 
> The reason I'm asking this because I've seen photos of E-II and Edwards necks at the same factory. Those photos were uploaded to FB by one of ESP distributor. I guess the store owner/employee visited ESP japan factory and took some photos.



With a sample of 2 Edwards and 2 ESP stds (same as E-II) I'd say the stds have better woods. Just more resonant. Different guitars so could be other factors. I'll buy more Edwards before std/E-II. I do prefer the XJ frets on the stds.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Rawkmann

Proud to be a new member to this club, here's mine:


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> just because you can mod something doesn't mean you should ;_;



I don’t want to see what is going to happen to that poor Thunderhorse.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> I don’t want to see what is going to happen to that poor Thunderhorse.


oh god, RIP the thunderhorse. It'll probably be covered in stupid chains too.


----------



## JD27

Viking Thunderhorse! It's going to get horns and swords, to Valhalla (or eBay) it shall ride!


----------



## feraledge




----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> Viking Thunderhorse! It's going to get horns and swords, to Valhalla (or eBay) it shall ride!







If it looked like this I'd buy it.


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> If it looked like this I'd buy it.



Yeah, but it wont. It will look like a village that has been pillaged and burned and possibly raped.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> Yeah, but it wont. It will look like a village that has been pillaged and burned and possibly raped.


so mostly just a melted sad, thunderhorse ;_;


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Yeah, but it wont. It will look like a village that has been pillaged and burned and possibly raped.


This guy gets it.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Yeah, but it wont. It will look like a village that has been pillaged and burned and possibly raped.


This is the sort of content I come to this website for.


----------



## Aso

Recently added this to my V collection.


----------



## Womb raider

To be fair though, it looks like dude is now offering up a legit MX250 unmolested? (from I can tell from that grainy photo). If that's the case I would trade a Thunderhorse for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mathemagician

The link was changed. If you don’t see an EX with a shit ton of gaudy stuff on it, then the image is changed.


----------



## Womb raider

Mathemagician said:


> The link was changed. If you don’t see an EX with a shit ton of gaudy stuff on it, then the image is changed.


I saw that one but he created a new thread with the trade for an mx not the exp


----------



## Blytheryn

Womb raider said:


> I saw that one but he created a new thread with the trade for an mx not the exp



The blood god demands sacrifice, offer up a Thunderhorse for an MX. If you can stomach it then do it


----------



## Womb raider

Blytheryn said:


> The blood god demands sacrifice, offer up a Thunderhorse for an MX. If you can stomach it then do it


If I had one I'd do it in a heartbeat. Mx250s are a rare bird since you have to go thru back channels to get one new or find one shipped from Japan at a premium. Thunderhorses come up all the time on reverb.


----------



## Womb raider

this is the thread that is in question: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/wtt-my-esp-mx-for-gibson-thunderhorse.325172/
Like I said, I can't tell from that shit picture, but if that is a legit 250 that is in good condition, it's worth some coin. Not to be confused with the cheaper mass produced for US market EXP.


----------



## feraledge

It's basically "let's trade $3000 for $1500" which makes me worried what "luthiery" might have gotten involved. That torture chamber might have given the MX PTSD.


----------



## feraledge

double


----------



## Womb raider

True, that EXP has me leery of anything he's selling. BUT, if we got some good pictures and it is indeed untouched, then that's a steal. Maybe dude just really wants a Thunderhorse idk, but that's a crappy deal on his side.

This whole situation of that butchered EXP and then coming up with an MX reminds me of that quote from dumb and dumber: "Just when I thought you couldn't possibly be any dumber, you go and do something like this... _and totally redeem yourself_!


----------



## feraledge

I mean, no guitar deserves that, but if I'm going to throw a guitar in the line of fire for an ESP, best believe Gibson is right behind Dean (and yes, he has "modified" Dean Customs too).


----------



## Womb raider

Then again, the MX is only worth that much to an ESP die hard. To most Gibson guys, they would just be like "why would I want a clone of an '84 when I can just buy the Gibson for that much"

MX is on my bucket list for sure, just not at the bloated import prices. And the banana headstock ESPs are the nicest looking headstock. Yea, I said it.


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> Then again, the MX is only worth that much to an ESP die hard.


AND a Metallica die hard. That price fluctuates a little bit, but EXP/MX love is going nowhere. Considering it's an iconic Hetfield guitar, that they're the biggest band in metal and one of the biggest bands in rock means that the competition amongst collectors is enough to keep that price fairly high. 
That said, I want it too. It's easily the first non-Fender/Gibson guitar that I ever identified with.


----------



## Womb raider

feraledge said:


> AND a Metallica die hard. That price fluctuates a little bit, but EXP/MX love is going nowhere. Considering it's an iconic Hetfield guitar, that they're the biggest band in metal and one of the biggest bands in rock means that the competition amongst collectors is enough to keep that price fairly high.
> That said, I want it too. It's easily the first non-Fender/Gibson guitar that I ever identified with.


I think most of the kids growing up with Metallica nowadays identify with his Eclipses, Snakebytes and Vultures. All very nice ESP specimens indeed, but it ain't no MX220/250. The MX love is for the older guys like you and me. Coupled with the fact Japan won't let you custom order one outside of the country because of lawsuit issues, it's damn hard to find one without selling a kidney.


----------



## feraledge

*POTENTIAL BUYERS BEWARE!!*
Just to preserve this here for the unwitting "local private sale" that might occur:
http://sevenstring.org/threads/esp-mx.325202/

This headstock drew a LOT of questions:





The claim is that "polish" got under the clear coat and eroded the logo. Claims you can't feel any weak spots in the clear.




From this angle, the waterslide looks like it's laid in two angles.
It's in an LTD case, has HZs, logo is in the wrong position, no CoA... When asked about the inconsistencies in condition between the FS thread and NGD post and then asked for additional pictures (back of headstock and neck pocket) said he was insulted and then closed the FS thread.
There's good reason to believe this is a rebranded LTD being sold by someone we know has butchered guitars AND has stuck "ESP Custom" logos on Standard Series guitars before.
Also, in the NGD post didn't want to say the price he paid, but mentions that it was really low. Then tried to trade this guitar for a Gibson that's half the value. None of this adds up well.
If you happen to be after this guitar, I'd be looking for some serious authentication first.


----------



## Mathemagician

Anytime someone claims to be offended by a request for more information they’re usually full of shit. That was the Bernie Madoff sales team go-to “Why would we provide evidence of his performance? He’s amazing and you’re not worth it.”


----------



## Womb raider

In addition to feraledge's post, seller did backtrack that it indeed was not an MX, rather, an EXP which is a huge difference (like $1,500 difference). To many, these will look the same, but there are differences that set these two apart. Most obviously are the set-neck (MX) vs bolt on (EXP) and ebony fretboard (MX) vs rosewood on the EXP. Also, the rarity of an MX is far greater than that of an EXP which is why many collectors are after them.
Either seller was trying to pass the EXP off as an MX, or he just did not plain know. Either way that was a red flag. Not trying to bag on the seller, but he needs to be upfront about what it is he has so it's a fair transaction on both ends.


----------



## feraledge

NGD post was listed as an EXP. 
http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-97-esp-exp.323283/
I see no reason to give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## arasys

I guess someone needed cash for financing ENGL marty friedman amp or for wall painting service.. But that ESP logo and him not showing the back of the headstock made it too obvious. I hope he won't try to sell it on other forums. Thanks for the heads-up 

By the way.. the way that EX was butchered made me sad. I am sure that Jackson kelly's truss rod cover is one of those $13.99 "custom shop" covers sold on ebay *vomits*


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## feraledge

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 56495
> 
> View attachment 56496
> 
> View attachment 56497
> 
> View attachment 56498


Goddamn dude, your acquisitions spree is epic. Amazing.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

feraledge said:


> Goddamn dude, your acquisitions spree is epic. Amazing.


Thank you man!! I actually sold the holt guitars to get a few explorers. Les Paul’s and Hetfield looking explorers are what I’m after.


----------



## feraledge

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Thank you man!! I actually sold the holt guitars to get a few explorers. Les Paul’s and Hetfield looking explorers are what I’m after.


Ha! That's some straight @Blytheryn moves!


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Thank you man!! I actually sold the holt guitars to get a few explorers. Les Paul’s and Hetfield looking explorers are what I’m after.



Holy shit, I’m being outdone!?! That’s a SICK MX250!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Blytheryn said:


> Holy shit, I’m being outdone!?! That’s a SICK MX250!


Thanks man!!! So apparently we are liking the same guitars heheh.


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Thanks man!!! So apparently we are liking the same guitars heheh.



It’s hard not to, man!

By the way, I’m 95% certain that my eventual introduction to the ESP Custom Club will be via a Sammy Duet style Random Star with white sparkle flake crackled over a holographic base, a single mounted humbucker, maple board and inverse dagger stock. With the logo in holographic. Absolutely RAGING gas.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Blytheryn said:


> It’s hard not to, man!
> 
> By the way, I’m 95% certain that my eventual introduction to the ESP Custom Club will be via a Sammy Duet style Random Star with white sparkle flake crackled over a holographic base, a single mounted humbucker, maple board and inverse dagger stock. With the logo in holographic. Absolutely RAGING gas.



Damn!! That would be awesome man! I have a few more ESP Explores On the way to my door. Also got to get the new MKH Snowfall Les Paul, even though it’s not a ESP.


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Damn!! That would be awesome man! I have a few more ESP Explores On the way to my door. Also got to get the new MKH Snowfall Les Paul, even though it’s not a ESP.



Did you say multiple. ESP. Explorers? MULTIPLE ESP EXPLORERS?

I don’t know what to say dude, that’s just wicked. The Snowfall is fucking cool too.


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Damn!! That would be awesome man! I have a few more ESP Explores On the way to my door. Also got to get the new MKH Snowfall Les Paul, even though it’s not a ESP.



Did you say multiple. ESP. Explorers? MULTIPLE ESP EXPLORERS?

I don’t know what to say dude, that’s just wicked. The Snowfall is fucking cool too.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Blytheryn said:


> Did you say multiple. ESP. Explorers? MULTIPLE ESP EXPLORERS?
> 
> I don’t know what to say dude, that’s just wicked. The Snowfall is fucking cool too.



Hetfield and Heafy has has me by the balls!!


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Hetfield and Heafy has has me by the balls!!



Same here man. Trivium and Metallica are two bands I’ll never tire of. So good. Thankfully they both have sick tastes in guitars.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Blytheryn said:


> Same here man. Trivium and Metallica are two bands I’ll never tire of. So good. Thankfully they both have sick tastes in guitars.



I absolutely agree on this!!! And I need all their guitars heheh


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## feraledge

@Dawn of the Shred uhhh dude?!? Literally just stacking them up! NGDs!!!


----------



## JD27

Where are you finding a stockpile of MXs? Those are so sick!


----------



## Gravy Train

Oh my. That is a beautiful sight to behold.


----------



## Jake

Am I reading that correctly? You have 4 MX's??? Jesus finding those couldn't have been easy right? Insanely cool.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

feraledge said:


> @Dawn of the Shred uhhh dude?!? Literally just stacking them up! NGDs!!!



Yes sir lol!! I’m looking for a JH-2, that seems to keep escaping me. I need few more though. 



JD27 said:


> Where are you finding a stockpile of MXs? Those are so sick!



I old buddy of mine had most of them and he just got married and kids on the way so he’s letting me buy them. They have literally been sitting in cases for well over a year now. But I’m putting them to work.



Jake said:


> Am I reading that correctly? You have 4 MX's??? Jesus finding those couldn't have been easy right? Insanely cool.



When a buddy had them it helps lol. Although one came from Evilbay. Thank you man!


----------



## JD27

Damn, my friends suck...


----------



## Jake

Dawn of the Shred said:


> When a buddy had them it helps lol. Although one came from Evilbay. Thank you man!


Ahh makes more sense! Good buddy for sure!


----------



## Womb raider

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 56546


Damn, is that an OG eet fuk?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Womb raider said:


> Damn, is that an OG eet fuk?



Yes sir it is!!! Plays amazing and sounds huge!!


----------



## Womb raider

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Yes sir it is!!! Plays amazing and sounds huge!!


Well shiet, you win the internet today


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Yes sir it is!!! Plays amazing and sounds huge!!



I have no words. The eggplant emoji comes close to how I feel though.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> I have no words. The eggplant emoji comes close to how I feel though.


It's hard to type on that high rise desk.


----------



## feraledge

So @Dawn of the Shred, as our overnight EXPert, how do you feel about the claim that this headstock is from a genuine, late 90s ESP MX and the erosion is due to polish seeping through the clear coat (clear cut unscathed) and then eroding the original water slide?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

feraledge said:


> So @Dawn of the Shred, as our overnight EXPert, how do you feel about the claim that this headstock is from a genuine, late 90s ESP MX and the erosion is due to polish seeping through the clear coat (clear cut unscathed) and then eroding the original water slide?



Looks off to me from the picture. A better picture would help but from that picture to go off of. I would definitely want more pictures from the seller. Here’s few pictures of my headstocks and logos.


----------



## antuni

Eclipse FR


----------



## Blytheryn

So a dude on Facebook made a rough mockup on what my ESP CS will eventually be if I go the light grey route instead of alpine pearlescent white:






It'd be a much lighter grey to maximize the effect of the holo flakes, more like this.


----------



## oppgulp

Has anybody seen a George Lynch M1 Tiger with a vintage trem before? It also got a strathead. Is this a legit ESP?






http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=332392255301


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## feraledge

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 56577
> 
> View attachment 56574


So how's the Epiphone 84 compare? 


I think we just need to have a pinned thread for you: "my rig this week," just keep skipping the NGD posts.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

feraledge said:


> So how's the Epiphone 84 compare?
> 
> 
> .




The Epiphone 84 is probably the closest you can get to a MX, Buuuttttt it’s not even close!

MX plays better, better setup with less buzz then the 84. The fret job/fret ends are way better on the MX. The neck feels better IMO on the MX. But even though I have pretty much the same EMGs in them, the MX sounds better. The 84 seems to be a little muddier/mushier to me. Strange since both are pretty much same specs and woods. The 84 is a damn solid guitar though.
If you want a MX and get find one the 84 is definitely worth getting IMO.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## JD27

You need an MX intervention dude...


----------



## NickS

JD27 said:


> You need an MX intervention dude...



We can have it at my house, just make sure to bring all the MX's. PM for address


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Custom should be arriving next week! Losing my god damn mind....


----------



## Blytheryn

GuitarFactoryDylan said:


> Custom should be arriving next week! Losing my god damn mind....


 
Hell yeah!


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## Blytheryn

Pic I took a few weeks ago. The area above the bridge has gotten considerably more glossy lately, haha.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Thr other day i played my buddies 2008 M-ii bolt on and it was absolutley amazing. I couldnt get over how everything felt. I dont know if it was the fretboard radius, the frets, the strings, shape of neck, or what it was. But it felt sooo good particularly in the higher fret range. It just felt so easy to shred on. And now i am gassing hardcore for an m-ii. Can anyone say if the newer models would feel similar to this one? Also are they only with a floyd rose? I kinda prefer a non trem


----------



## JD27

Unleash The Fury said:


> Thr other day i played my buddies 2008 M-ii bolt on and it was absolutley amazing. I couldnt get over how everything felt. I dont know if it was the fretboard radius, the frets, the strings, shape of neck, or what it was. But it felt sooo good particularly in the higher fret range. It just felt so easy to shred on. And now i am gassing hardcore for an m-ii. Can anyone say if the newer models would feel similar to this one? Also are they only with a floyd rose? I kinda prefer a non trem



Yup, they haven't changed anything except color options on those. Should be no difference otherwise between the Standards Series and E-II models. No fixed bridge option on them unless you go ESP USA M-II which I can't say enough awesome things about.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

JD27 said:


> Yup, they haven't changed anything except color options on those. Should be no difference otherwise between the Standards Series and E-II models. No fixed bridge option on them unless you go ESP USA M-II which I can't say enough awesome things about.



Hmm ill have to look at the USA models. But ill bet those come with a higher price tag. Also im not yet sure if i prefer neck thru or bolt on.

And fwiw. Ive never owned a guitar that was over $600 brand new. So it could be that im used to lower priced range guitars therefore super "wowwed" by a higher end guitar. But man this guitar was awesome. Anyways it sucks because the sam ash's and guitar centers dont have ESP guitars unless theyre used. At least around here. Just LTDs


----------



## feraledge

Unleash The Fury said:


> Hmm ill have to look at the USA models. But ill bet those come with a higher price tag. Also im not yet sure if i prefer neck thru or bolt on.
> 
> And fwiw. Ive never owned a guitar that was over $600 brand new. So it could be that im used to lower priced range guitars therefore super "wowwed" by a higher end guitar. But man this guitar was awesome. Anyways it sucks because the sam ash's and guitar centers dont have ESP guitars unless theyre used. At least around here. Just LTDs


If you like that neck shape, then stick with the bolt on. That’s extra thin flat. The neck thru models have extra thin U. It’s probable you might equally like both, but there is a difference.
You can buy 80s/90s MIIs and Mirages pretty cheap if you’re vigilant enough. They’re absolutely killer.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

feraledge said:


> If you like that neck shape, then stick with the bolt on. That’s extra thin flat. The neck thru models have extra thin U. It’s probable you might equally like both, but there is a difference.
> You can buy 80s/90s MIIs and Mirages pretty cheap if you’re vigilant enough. They’re absolutely killer.



To be honest i think what i fell in love with, was on top of the guitar. So it was a combo of the frets, fretboard and strings. It has to be. Im a person that doesnt like flat thin necks. I dislike Ibanez guitars because of their necks. So theoretically, i shouldnt like the ESP "flatter" necks either. But the neck didnt really feel like an Ibanez flat neck so much.

It could have been in part due to the strings because he uses steel strings. Could it hVe been the frets? I think that played in part in difference in feel. 

Is it possible that there is an LTD that will have the same exact feel?


----------



## Blytheryn

Unleash The Fury said:


> To be honest i think what i fell in love with, was on top of the guitar. So it was a combo of the frets, fretboard and strings. It has to be. Im a person that doesnt like flat thin necks. I dislike Ibanez guitars because of their necks. So theoretically, i shouldnt like the ESP "flatter" necks either. But the neck didnt really feel like an Ibanez flat neck so much.
> 
> It could have been in part due to the strings because he uses steel strings. Could it hVe been the frets? I think that played in part in difference in feel.
> 
> Is it possible that there is an LTD that will have the same exact feel?



No LTD will have comparable neck feel and fretwork to an SS ESP. It will be good, but you’ll feel the difference.


----------



## Mathemagician

ESP’s “extra thin flat” still isn’t ibanez Level flat. It’s my favorite neck shape, my old KH2 had it and I didn’t not want to sell it because the neck was amazing, but I just never played it. My M-1 is awesome but is “Extra thin U”, slight difference, but not worse just different. 

Too bad they so far won’t put the extra thin flat on anything except bolt-on m2’s and a few signatures.


----------



## Mathemagician

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Kyle-Vick

I just traded a Epiphone Les Paul Standard, some Gibson pickups out of my Studio, and $100 for this Alexi model. Glad to be back in the LTD/ESP game.


----------



## angl2k

Guys ( and girls) I've been eyeballing this Snapper on eBay but I'm not very educated with Snappers and I'm not sure if it's the real deal. Need some opinions on this ad:

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/ESP-Snapper-FR-/162713684270?hash=item25e27dc92e:g:of8AAOSw6HJZ2oQK

Seller says specs can be found at http://www.espguitars.com/products/...wh?category_id=1968250-snapper-series-guitars but there's Sperzel tuners and not Gotoh's. Maybe because it's a 2013 model?


----------



## Jinogalpa

Here's my little ESP Collection: Enjoy !
3x Standards and 2x Custom Shop Stephen Carpenter

The Horizon with BKP Aftermath Pickups, Push/Push Config, my best sounding Guitar.


----------



## Kyle-Vick

That's a nice collection!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Dat camo Viper doe!  Figured I'd post up my LTD Viper 200b baritone I got not too long ago, for those who don't visit the ERG section much...I love it!!


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Jinogalpa said:


> Here's my little ESP Collection: Enjoy !
> 3x Standards and 2x Custom Shop Stephen Carpenter
> 
> The Horizon with BKP Aftermath Pickups, Push/Push Config, my best sounding Guitar.


That camo Viper you have there, whats the scale length on that?


----------



## Jinogalpa

thx guys

the Viper is 24,75" Scale


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Jinogalpa said:


> thx guys
> 
> the Viper is 24,75" Scale


Agh. Was hoping it would be a 25.5, because then id go get one in that same camo job!


----------



## Critical Problem

ESP USA MH Custom by masterbuilcer John Gaudesi. Built in Hollywood Custom Shop.
ESP E.X.P Custom w/Schaller Tremolo 1994.


----------



## oppgulp

Nice Explorer. Don't often see them come with a Floyd.


----------



## 1b4n3z

A ripe old gal - a Mirage DX bought in Apr-12-'87 according to the receipt. Man these are so good, tone out of this world


----------



## JD27

That's serious old school


----------



## 1b4n3z

JD27 said:


> That's serious old school



Absolutely - I swapped the bridge pickup to a customized Full Shred (large ceramic magnet inside) - and I noticed the top color was a bright purple once upon a time. 

Wonder how much sunlight is required to turn it into this purple/yellow burst? The pickup I took out (quite old Duncan JB-J) had the black protective cloth tape turned yellow on the top


----------



## protest

1b4n3z said:


> A ripe old gal - a Mirage DX bought in Apr-12-'87 according to the receipt. Man these are so good, tone out of this world



I just sold mine yesterday. Such good guitars.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Crash Dandicoot

My current ESP stable <3


----------



## USMarine75

Crash Dandicoot said:


> My current ESP stable <3



Small universe... I almost bought your V the other day on reverb! Just a lil out of my price range... for now lol.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

I dont own any ESP's, nor have I ever played one...until yesterday. Ive only played LTD's. 300 series at that. I went to Sam Ash to drop off a guitar to have some work done, and saw that reindeer blue E-II (Would one consider an E-ll a "real" ESP because it doesnt have "ESP" in big letters on the headstock?). 

The whole sha'bang felt really nice i must say. The fretwork was great! Loved the feel of the neck. 

Looks like its time to "thin the heard" to make room and money for something new!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

USMarine75 said:


> Small universe... I almost bought your V the other day on reverb! Just a lil out of my price range... for now lol.



Always open to offers


----------



## JD27




----------



## Church2224

That's beautiful man. Is that all you have left? You had a ton before.


----------



## JD27

Yup, I have actually parted with everything except for USA and CS ESPs. That's what I like the most, so I'm going to pick up another USA model with my Tax Returns.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


>


It's like jazz, it's the lack of other guitars there that says the most.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


>



Good fucking god


----------



## oneblackened

My most recent purchase - nothing crazy just an EC-1000T/CTM, but it's still pretty kickass. Gotta swap the EMGs out for something else, though.


----------



## theicon2125




----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'd like to inquire about an ESP USA model / custom (after NAMM, of course - I expect great things from them this year!) but using their e-mail on the ESP website I've received no response. Anyone got a link or e-mail for them that's responsive?


----------



## JD27

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'd like to inquire about an ESP USA model / custom (after NAMM, of course - I expect great things from them this year!) but using their e-mail on the ESP website I've received no response. Anyone got a link or e-mail for them that's responsive?



They usually respond within a few days, but they could be busy getting ready for NAMM. Sometimes a longer delay this time of year.


----------



## redragon

Critical Problem said:


> ESP USA MH Custom by masterbuilcer John Gaudesi. Built in Hollywood Custom Shop.
> ESP E.X.P Custom w/Schaller Tremolo 1994.



Fantastic guitar.


----------



## pahulkster

Got a nice Horizon III for xmas. I don't really get the E-II thing, but it is definitely a nice guitar. Also no idea why a purple guitar is called reindeer blue. The pickups are nice but I might end up putting something modern in there because I don't have any guitars with that sound. I'll wait on that though because I just don't like modding new guitars until I've played them for a while.


----------



## JD27

pahulkster said:


> Got a nice Horizon III for xmas. I don't really get the E-II thing, but it is definitely a nice guitar. Also no idea why a purple guitar is called reindeer blue. The pickups are nice but I might end up putting something modern in there because I don't have any guitars with that sound. I'll wait on that though because I just don't like modding new guitars until I've played them for a while.



H-IIIs are awesome. First rule of ESP club is post some pictures of said ESP. Second rule is don’t question why Reindeer Blue is purplish or even why a Reindeer would be blue in the first place... just bask in the glory of one of the best finishes they offer.


----------



## mehegama

My standard series Horizons.


----------



## feraledge

mehegama said:


> My standard series Horizons.


I'm not a red guitar guy, but the see thru red on that flame looks sick!


----------



## MTGeezy

I'm deciding on a six string to buy with my tax return and honestly i fucking love ESP. The best guitar I've ever owned was an ec-II that I had to sell a few years back unfortunately. The only guitar I own right now is a Ibanez rg7421 and I'm completely over seven strings outside of my bands purpose. Only problem is, I really have a bad oiutlook on ordering guitars online. I just don't want to go through that hassle and I'd rather play a guitar before I buy it unless I know the seller is a stand up person. I really really want a horizon super bad. There are no ESP dealers near me in Fargo ND. Does anyone know of any ESP dealers towards Minneapolis or anywhere around MN/ND?


----------



## mehegama

My standard series Horizons.


feraledge said:


> I'm not a red guitar guy, but the see thru red on that flame looks sick!


The pictures don't do justice to them really.. And feel and sound just amazing!


----------



## feraledge

MTGeezy said:


> I'm deciding on a six string to buy with my tax return and honestly i fucking love ESP. The best guitar I've ever owned was an ec-II that I had to sell a few years back unfortunately. The only guitar I own right now is a Ibanez rg7421 and I'm completely over seven strings outside of my bands purpose. Only problem is, I really have a bad oiutlook on ordering guitars online. I just don't want to go through that hassle and I'd rather play a guitar before I buy it unless I know the seller is a stand up person. I really really want a horizon super bad. There are no ESP dealers near me in Fargo ND. Does anyone know of any ESP dealers towards Minneapolis or anywhere around MN/ND?


I have heard awesome things about working with Capitol Guitars in St Paul. Looks like they might just have one EII and one ESP USA plus a bunch of LTDs right now though.


----------



## Aso

MTGeezy said:


> I'm deciding on a six string to buy with my tax return and honestly i fucking love ESP. The best guitar I've ever owned was an ec-II that I had to sell a few years back unfortunately. The only guitar I own right now is a Ibanez rg7421 and I'm completely over seven strings outside of my bands purpose. Only problem is, I really have a bad oiutlook on ordering guitars online. I just don't want to go through that hassle and I'd rather play a guitar before I buy it unless I know the seller is a stand up person. I really really want a horizon super bad. There are no ESP dealers near me in Fargo ND. Does anyone know of any ESP dealers towards Minneapolis or anywhere around MN/ND?



I have a custom shop ESP NV on order through Capitol Guitars and have ordered (probably too many) Jackson custom shop guitars from them. They are great to work with and will take care of you. If they don't have it in stock they can get it or walk you through the custom order process. I think they will be getting in a bunch of the 2018 ESP / LTD guitars this week


----------



## Marked Man

MTGeezy said:


> I'm deciding on a six string to buy with my tax return and honestly i fucking love ESP. The best guitar I've ever owned was an ec-II that I had to sell a few years back unfortunately. The only guitar I own right now is a Ibanez rg7421 and I'm completely over seven strings outside of my bands purpose. Only problem is, I really have a bad oiutlook on ordering guitars online. I just don't want to go through that hassle and I'd rather play a guitar before I buy it unless I know the seller is a stand up person. I really really want a horizon super bad. There are no ESP dealers near me in Fargo ND. Does anyone know of any ESP dealers towards Minneapolis or anywhere around MN/ND?



Who needs a dealer? There is always Reverb, Ebay, and even Amazon and other sources. Just keep a watchful eye out over a number of months to see pricing trends. 

Amazon was having 20% off the legit street price of certain LTD models for several days before Black Friday last year! If you also have an Amazon Prime Visa, you get another 5% cash back, and still get the guitar with 2 day shipping. Unbeatable!


----------



## MTGeezy

Marked Man said:


> Who needs a dealer? There is always Reverb, Ebay, and even Amazon and other sources. Just keep a watchful eye out over a number of months to see pricing trends.
> 
> Amazon was having 20% off the legit street price of certain LTD models for several days before Black Friday last year! If you also have an Amazon Prime Visa, you get another 5% cash back, and still get the guitar with 2 day shipping. Unbeatable!



If you would have actually read my post, I said I don't want to buy a guitar online. I want to play it before I buy it 

To the other two, I've contacted Capitol Guitars. Going to make a trip there next weekend, thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Johny2wong

I know this thread suppose to show our ESP guitar. But I find an interesting thing about ESP and would like to share it.

I just watch a video by ESP japan on youtube. It's a demo of one exhibition series guitar. I put the link below.


On *3:21*, in the background there is a man pushes a rack full of guitars. The name on the headstock shows they are E-II. On *3:30*, you can clearly see those guitars are E-II arrow Baby Metal. Based on this scene, I can make a few assumption.

1. E-II may be made in the _same _factory as ESP original and ESP signature. You can watch another video 

notice ESP KH is in the background. 
2. The hardware installation and the final inspection may be done in the same factory as ESP original and signature.
3. I have seen photos from one of ESP distributor when they visited ESP factory. It shows E-II and Edwards body in the same rack.

What's the implication of these assumption ?
1. E-II and Edwards will have a good quality because they are checked by the same workers who made ESP original and signature. If E-II and Edwards are made by the _same _workers, who make ESP original, it would be more awesome.
2. I always think ESP is deliberately holding back E-II line. This may be the reason. That particular factory supposes to produce expensive guitars. Making E-II in the same factory actually reduces ESP profit. So, they make just enough E-II and allocate the rest of capacity for ESP. It's also the reason why E-II price keeps increasing each year.

I would like to hear your opinion on this matter.


----------



## feraledge

Johny2wong said:


> What's the implication of these assumption ?
> 1. E-II and Edwards will have a good quality because they are checked by the same workers who made ESP original and signature.
> 2. I always think ESP is deliberately holding back E-II line. This may be the reason. That particular factory supposes to produce expensive guitars. Making E-II in the same factory actually reduces ESP profit. So, they make just enough E-II and allocate the rest of capacity to other expensive guitar. It's also the reason why E-II price keeps increasing each year.


There's really not a conspiracy here. I forget the correct answer on each factory, but @Ikke can certainly tell you more than most ESP employees or reps. You can see a lot more in the megathread: http://sevenstring.org/threads/esp-japan-usa-general-info-thread.323784/
But it's very common for a factory to have production, custom and masterbuilt lines. It doesn't mean that the same care and attention goes hand-in-hand across the board, but might not be far off. 
For example, EIIs are great, but the fret work on my ESP Custom is otherworldly. Not to say EIIs aren't beyond exceptional from time to time, see @theicon2125 's Eclipse for example: 





But when you see the ESP Guitars "table shots" of custom guitars, LTDs, and EIIs on their social media, it's the same check point, but it doesn't mean they're getting the same treatment. Also, they would be idiots if they put their masterbuilders on the final check lines. 
On 2, in 2017, ESP USA did hold back the E-II line overtly. There's a chance that this might have had more to do with giving Canella some more weight, but they pushed the ESP US and LTD lines hard. Their wishful thinking and their primary money maker. Total guess there, but he's gone soon before NAMM and ESP didn't have their shit together in terms of presenting the 2018 line in full for the EIIs and US lines as of NAMM. I don't think there's a 2018 catalog yet and they unveiled new models, but no official release (Viper and V, plus finishing and wood options). 
But EII in the rest of the world has a bunch of different options. So it's not universal. 
That said, the lines aren't really competition for each other. If anything it's LTD Deluxe and E-II, but even there, we could be talking nearly double the price point or fairly close to it. 
At the end of the day, they aren't in competition with each other, they just make decisions about each line and they change from year to year. But while they make good money on an expensive guitar, they make a lot more by selling a lot of cheaper ones.


----------



## Johny2wong

feraledge said:


> For example, EIIs are great, but the fret work on my ESP Custom is otherworldly. Not to say EIIs aren't beyond exceptional from time to time, see
> 
> But when you see the ESP Guitars "table shots" of custom guitars, LTDs, and EIIs on their social media, it's the same check point, but it doesn't mean they're getting the same treatment. Also, they would be idiots if they put their masterbuilders on the final check lines.
> 
> But EII in the rest of the world has a bunch of different options. So it's not universal.
> That said, the lines aren't really competition for each other. If anything it's LTD Deluxe and E-II, but even there, we could be talking nearly double the price point or fairly close to it.
> At the end of the day, they aren't in competition with each other, they just make decisions about each line and they change from year to year. But while they make good money on an expensive guitar, they make a lot more by selling a lot of cheaper ones.



I agree with your opinion Feral. 
I think my expectation is too high, if I want E-II with the same or nearly the same quality as ESP. And I won't dare comparing E-II with ESP custom shop.

I just know Chris left ESP. Now he works for Dean.


----------



## feraledge

Johny2wong said:


> I just know Chris left ESP. Now he works for Dean.


----------



## USMarine75

These two are stock photos because I'm at work and they're not in my online photos:


----------



## Curt

Only a few more days, and I will be a part of this club. lol


----------



## Mathemagician

“One of us. One of us.”


----------



## theicon2125

Curt said:


> Only a few more days, and I will be a part of this club. lol



That return coming in?


----------



## Ikke

Johny2wong said:


> I know this thread suppose to show our ESP guitar. But I find an interesting thing about ESP and would like to share it.
> 
> I just watch a video by ESP japan on youtube. It's a demo of one exhibition series guitar. I put the link below.
> 
> 
> On *3:21*, in the background there is a man pushes a rack full of guitars. The name on the headstock shows they are E-II. On *3:30*, you can clearly see those guitars are E-II arrow Baby Metal. Based on this scene, I can make a few assumption.
> 
> 1. E-II may be made in the _same _factory as ESP original and ESP signature. You can watch another video
> 
> notice ESP KH is in the background.
> 2. The hardware installation and the final inspection may be done in the same factory as ESP original and signature.
> 3. I have seen photos from one of ESP distributor when they visited ESP factory. It shows E-II and Edwards body in the same rack.
> 
> What's the implication of these assumption ?
> 1. E-II and Edwards will have a good quality because they are checked by the same workers who made ESP original and signature. If E-II and Edwards are made by the _same _workers, who make ESP original, it would be more awesome.
> 2. I always think ESP is deliberately holding back E-II line. This may be the reason. That particular factory supposes to produce expensive guitars. Making E-II in the same factory actually reduces ESP profit. So, they make just enough E-II and allocate the rest of capacity for ESP. It's also the reason why E-II price keeps increasing each year.
> 
> I would like to hear your opinion on this matter.






feraledge said:


> There's really not a conspiracy here. I forget the correct answer on each factory, but @Ikke can certainly tell you more than most ESP employees or reps. You can see a lot more in the megathread: http://sevenstring.org/threads/esp-japan-usa-general-info-thread.323784/
> But it's very common for a factory to have production, custom and masterbuilt lines. It doesn't mean that the same care and attention goes hand-in-hand across the board, but might not be far off.
> For example, EIIs are great, but the fret work on my ESP Custom is otherworldly. Not to say EIIs aren't beyond exceptional from time to time, see @theicon2125 's Eclipse for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you see the ESP Guitars "table shots" of custom guitars, LTDs, and EIIs on their social media, it's the same check point, but it doesn't mean they're getting the same treatment. Also, they would be idiots if they put their masterbuilders on the final check lines.
> On 2, in 2017, ESP USA did hold back the E-II line overtly. There's a chance that this might have had more to do with giving Canella some more weight, but they pushed the ESP US and LTD lines hard. Their wishful thinking and their primary money maker. Total guess there, but he's gone soon before NAMM and ESP didn't have their shit together in terms of presenting the 2018 line in full for the EIIs and US lines as of NAMM. I don't think there's a 2018 catalog yet and they unveiled new models, but no official release (Viper and V, plus finishing and wood options).
> But EII in the rest of the world has a bunch of different options. So it's not universal.
> That said, the lines aren't really competition for each other. If anything it's LTD Deluxe and E-II, but even there, we could be talking nearly double the price point or fairly close to it.
> At the end of the day, they aren't in competition with each other, they just make decisions about each line and they change from year to year. But while they make good money on an expensive guitar, they make a lot more by selling a lot of cheaper ones.



@feraledge Hellow! Super late! Posted in a hurry. Forgive me for the shortness. 

It makes sense that you’d see E-IIs next to custom shop guitars because...they are both in Tokyo! :-D

Here’s how to know where your guitar came from (I keep this info on my phone at all times. Total nerd. Source of knowledge: ESP)

First letters of serial:

E = ESP
ES = E-II

Last number of serial:

1 - ESP Custom Shop
2 - ESP Tokyo Factory
3 - ESP Standard Factory (which is also in Tokyo)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After a few years, I'm back in the ESP (well, LTD ) fold.

Here's my heavily modified LTD Alex Skolnick. Was going for a modded Norlin LPC Silverburst look.




Thinking about hunting down a non-sig ESP truss rod.

And I'm thinking about possibly getting a 2nd one. I'm looking for either a 7-string, a baritone, or a Tele (or all 3  ), and I love my AS-1 so much that I wanna get another LTD. I'd REALLY love to find an old maple-boarded BS-7 or an EC-407B. Need more aggressive guitars to go with my classy PRS SEs.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After a few years, I'm back in the ESP (well, LTD ) fold.
> 
> Here's my heavily modified LTD Alex Skolnick. Was going for a modded Norlin LPC Silverburst look.
> 
> View attachment 58925
> 
> 
> Thinking about hunting down a non-sig ESP truss rod.
> 
> And I'm thinking about possibly getting a 2nd one. I'm looking for either a 7-string, a baritone, or a Tele (or all 3  ), and I love my AS-1 so much that I wanna get another LTD. I'd REALLY love to find an old maple-boarded BS-7 or an EC-407B. Need more aggressive guitars to go with my classy PRS SEs.


Looks sick and of course you need more ESPs. What are the mods?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Looks sick and of course you need more ESPs. What are the mods?



Really debating it.  I need a 2nd 7 string and a Tele in the fold. Right now I'm looking at a Michael Kelly 507X for the 7-string, but I'm hoping I can find an LTD EC-407B at a good price. And I really dug the LTD TE-202 I tried.

As for the mods:
Uncovered Suhr Aldrich bridge pickup
Installed the pickguard
Removed the tone knob
Relocated the bridge and neck vols
Covered up the old Bridge vol hole
Installed chrome-topped tophat knobs

I'm gonna installed a mini toggle for coil taps. And if I get a set of Fishman KsE pickups for it like I THINK i'm going to do (  ), I might install a 2nd one. I'm not too big on push-pull knobs.


----------



## Samark

I've finally found the guitar to buy next. Need to re-join the ESP team with an old school Maverick. Love that offset body.


----------



## Gravy Train

Caved in and bought the beautifully ugly green slime viper I posted in the GAS thread the other day. Compliments my iron cross well.

View media item 712


----------



## Curt

As much as I really don't care for the band, Tony's limited signature viper 
is super cool to me as someone that's into that kind of aesthetic.


----------



## Gravy Train

Curt said:


> As much as I really don't care for the band, Tony's limited signature viper
> is super cool to me as someone that's into that kind of aesthetic.



I agree. All I did was throw an EMG 81 in there and I was good to go. It has a little bit of neck dive but is a super comfortable.


----------



## Aso

feraledge said:


> There's really not a conspiracy here. I forget the correct answer on each factory, but @Ikke can certainly tell you more than most ESP employees or reps. You can see a lot more in the megathread: http://sevenstring.org/threads/esp-japan-usa-general-info-thread.323784/
> But it's very common for a factory to have production, custom and masterbuilt lines. It doesn't mean that the same care and attention goes hand-in-hand across the board, but might not be far off.



Looks like the E-II bodies are cut in the Jixi China factory from this post and photos supplied and then finished in the ESP Japan factory. 
Photos in the last post of this thread
https://www.espguitars.com/forums/1963244/posts/2162958-first-e-ii-dissapointed


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After a few years, I'm back in the ESP (well, LTD ) fold.
> 
> Here's my heavily modified LTD Alex Skolnick. Was going for a modded Norlin LPC Silverburst look.
> 
> View attachment 58925
> 
> 
> Thinking about hunting down a non-sig ESP truss rod.
> 
> And I'm thinking about possibly getting a 2nd one. I'm looking for either a 7-string, a baritone, or a Tele (or all 3  ), and I love my AS-1 so much that I wanna get another LTD. I'd REALLY love to find an old maple-boarded BS-7 or an EC-407B. Need more aggressive guitars to go with my classy PRS SEs.



You've reminded me how much I really love silverburst eclipses. 
That looks ace with the kind of Adam Jones vibe. 

I know I said it some weeks ago, but I'm about to get back into the ESP/LTD family with the Alexi 600 in my avatar that I bought from @theicon2125 (great dude!) that if the UPS my choice tracking is accurate, should be in by Monday. I went to check out the KH202 with EMGs another guy was selling and it just didn't feel right, so no go on that, but hopefully I can manage to pick up a used EC1000 or viper 400 sooner than later as well, to kind of round out my stable for different tunings.


----------



## MatthewK

Aso said:


> Looks like the E-II bodies are cut in the Jixi China factory from this post and photos supplied and then finished in the ESP Japan factory.
> Photos in the last post of this thread
> https://www.espguitars.com/forums/1963244/posts/2162958-first-e-ii-dissapointed



ESP pulls too much funny business for me.


----------



## Mathemagician

ESP’s could be made in a mango stall in South America. The quality would still be nuts. They’re up there with EBMM for consistency for me.


----------



## Mathemagician

double post


----------



## thrashcomics

1989 ESP The Mirage Custom.

https://imgur.com/gallery/x7hl5


----------



## Crundles

Not really mine, but I just saw this on youtube and didn't know where else to put it.

ESP Custom Shop 2018 - The Buccaneer



Pretty wicked.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Definitely absurd, but that's a total work of art. Wasn't too keen on a few details...that ship's wheel on the top wing seems a little much, and I feel a regular (rather than reverse) headstock would have worked better so the fabric(?) draped downward rather than upward. Unless it's supposed to be flames, in which case that's pretty tacky. Also the fidget spinner they put on the back of the headstock is worthy of a proper WTF mention...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Resurrection!












I want an entire stable of Horizons.


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Resurrection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want an entire stable of Horizons.


What are you waiting for? Do it. Do it now.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I spent way too much time scrolling through this thread at work today and came to the conclusion that I really regret not buying the see-through blue ash Horizon (from @feraledge I think?) that was for sale on here a few years ago. Haven't seen one since


----------



## feraledge

wannabguitarist said:


> I spent way too much time scrolling through this thread at work today and came to the conclusion that I really regret not buying the see-through blue ash Horizon (from @feraledge I think?) that was for sale on here a few years ago. Haven't seen one since


I owned and sold two: a 96 with a Floyd and a 97 hardtail. Both were epic guitars and I put some serious work into bringing both back up to their former glory and giving the frets some love. I would gladly still own them if possible, but sometimes life sucks a bit. 
There's a see thru green one on Reverb right now, around $900, which is more than they were a few years ago by hundreds, but some people are trying to get low-to-mid $1000s for them now as well. 
That said, they're awesome guitars. Do not hesitate because they are bolt on!! The necks on these bad boys are fucking awesome. But yeah, buy that green one so I stop thinking it's available.


----------



## Robotechnology

Here’s my Mirage:






My dark blue (it’s not black) M-II Deluxe with a chunky neck which I adore:






And something I’ve waited about 15 years to own... a neck through body (or is it set through?) Horizon:


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

feraledge said:


> What are you waiting for? Do it. Do it now.



Working on it, gotta move some other gear first!


----------



## possumkiller

Aso said:


> Looks like the E-II bodies are cut in the Jixi China factory from this post and photos supplied and then finished in the ESP Japan factory.
> Photos in the last post of this thread
> https://www.espguitars.com/forums/1963244/posts/2162958-first-e-ii-dissapointed


I always felt the Edwards and Standard Series/E-II guitars felt on the same level.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Andromalia

Crundles said:


> Not really mine, but I just saw this on youtube and didn't know where else to put it.
> 
> ESP Custom Shop 2018 - The Buccaneer
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty wicked.




An interesting solution to the neckdive problem.


----------



## Darkscience

Crundles said:


> Not really mine, but I just saw this on youtube and didn't know where else to put it.
> 
> ESP Custom Shop 2018 - The Buccaneer
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty wicked.




This guitar is incredible, If I was rich I would buy it for my man cave.


----------



## wiretap

Most recent acquisition is the LTD Sparrowhawk in Pelham Blue. I deleted the photos I had on my phone other than when I had it stock but here’s a photo from a show last week. Changed pickups, knobs, added a rhythm/treble ring cause I’m a dork and thought it worked.






EDIT - Found one, sans rhythm/treble ring but whatevs. 







Also pulled out my custom Eclipse yesterday to give it a little tune up. Probably posted this guitar a million times but oh well, I love this thing. Should have a new custom NGD coming sometime in the near future...


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Should have a new custom NGD coming sometime in the near future..


Is your custom Phoenix almost ready?


----------



## JD27

Upgraded to Hipshot TOM. Before and after.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Upgraded to Hipshot TOM. Before and after.


If you ever decide to sell it, you know your first stop, right?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> If you ever decide to sell it, you know your first stop, right?



Haha of course!


----------



## park0496

Silly questions... Is that the metric size? Did you use the hipshot posts with the original inserts?


----------



## JD27

park0496 said:


> Silly questions... Is that the metric size? Did you use the hipshot posts with the original inserts?



Not silly at all, it is Metric. They come with stud inserts as well, but I used the originals. They are standard M8x1 threads so they work with the original set.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Question for ESP folks:

Which would you choose:


E-II HORIZON FR

E-II HORIZON-III FR
Two very similar guitars. The regular Horizon is set neck, whereas Horizon III is neck thru.


----------



## feraledge

Flappydoodle said:


> Question for ESP folks:
> 
> Which would you choose:
> 
> 
> E-II HORIZON FR
> 
> E-II HORIZON-III FR
> Two very similar guitars. The regular Horizon is set neck, whereas Horizon III is neck thru.


There is no wrong answer here. Both guitars are very similar and excellent. The HIII hangs a bit different due to the offset. I don't find the HI/II uncomfortable, but the HIII can feel a little more comfortable.
Other than that, the HIII is alder body, HII is mahogany. The HIII will be a little bit brighter.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Flappydoodle said:


> Question for ESP folks:
> 
> Which would you choose:
> 
> 
> E-II HORIZON FR
> 
> E-II HORIZON-III FR
> Two very similar guitars. The regular Horizon is set neck, whereas Horizon III is neck thru.



Id go with the black cockstock. Easier to move it later if need be since its not as "metal" plus its just so sick


----------



## Flappydoodle

feraledge said:


> There is no wrong answer here. Both guitars are very similar and excellent. The HIII hangs a bit different due to the offset. I don't find the HI/II uncomfortable, but the HIII can feel a little more comfortable.
> Other than that, the HIII is alder body, HII is mahogany. The HIII will be a little bit brighter.





Dineley said:


> Id go with the black cockstock. Easier to move it later if need be since its not as "metal" plus its just so sick



Great point, thanks.

I already have this guitar:

https://www.espguitars.com/products...?category_id=1963530-horizon-series-guitars-3






So I figure the Horizon FR would be exactly the same aside from the bridge. I can't find one of the FR models to try near me, hence asking here. Since I already have the fixed bridge version, I feel fairly safe buying blind.

I was/am intrigued by the funkier shape of the H3, and the neck thru design though, hmm...


----------



## Mathemagician

I love the H2 headstock, but I love neckthrough. That would be a toughie. But you already own the superior bright white one. So hmmmmm. Go H2 for superior headstock tones.


----------



## JD27

Either would be awesome. I prefer the cockstock on the H-3 body though, so for this particular comparison I’d probably prefer the Horizon.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Not real ESPs, but I recently sold the MV300 (might regret this later) I've loved for the past 5 years:




And picked up a gorgeous EC1000 from 2006 (I think):




With the Jacksons:




It came with an Air Norton/Evolution combo and I'm not totally sold on the tone so I'll be dropping in an EMG 89/81TW set tonight and tuning it to Drop-C for some 00's metalcore nostalgia


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My updated family!


----------



## Samark

Does this look legit to you ESP experts?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I've seen that one floating around various Japanese websites for a while. Nothing looks immediately suspect.


----------



## JD27

Samark said:


> Does this look legit to you ESP experts?



It's a 1989 NY Series M-III. 

http://brochures.yokochou.com/guitar-and-amp/esp/1989/en_09.html


----------



## Samark

Thanks very much to thsee above posters!

That’s Maverick with the lawsuit headstock in the brochure...hngggg


----------



## Defmelonn

What year is that mirage??Had the same one awhile back. Sold it for a profit, but its the one i wish i did not sell.


----------



## JD27

They made Mirages in this configuration 1995-1998.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A pair of 1997 (late 1998) MiJ LTDs. An H2 on the left, and an EXP200 on the right.


----------



## Voron

My ESP Eclipse I FT, that I love very much. Preferred this one to Gibby Custom shop.
Just one mod made: changed EMG to PRS ME pups


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Never have I seen an LTD logo like on this Horizon...pretty cool!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

ESP E-II Mystique And LTD EC-1000 with Dimarzio Titans


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BrailleDecibel said:


> Never have I seen an LTD logo like on this Horizon...pretty cool!



Probably one of the only LTDS that have it. Let alone one of the few ESPs period. I only remember the original Horizon basses, and later on some of the Horizon III basses, using them, but that's it. It's such an oddball guitar that I needed it.  IIRC it was only made when ESP did that limited run of Japanes LTDs in the late '90s. 

It needs a neck shim, but that's pretty much it. It sounds beastly. I do wanna replace the pickups down the road, though. Needs a bit more brightness.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A pair of 1997 (late 1998) MiJ LTDs. An H2 on the left, and an EXP200 on the right.




Those are awesome, the oldest of old school LTDs. 96-04 are still the best period for LTDs I think.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Those are awesome, the oldest of old school LTDs. 96-04 are still the best period for LTDs I think.


Agreed. The ones with the goofy, shitty nu metal logos seem to be the best.


----------



## JD27

Yup, my H-207 has that goofy lowercase scribble. I think I might grab a H-200 if I can find one not beat to shit. Starting to think I prefer bolt-on guitars over neck-thru.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Yup, my H-207 has that goofy lowercase scribble. I think I might grab a H-200 if I can find one not beat to shit. Starting to think I prefer bolt-on guitars over neck-thru.



If I were to grab another horizon, I'd do the same. Those old H100s, 200s, and 300s came in some cool finishes. 

Although my next purchase guitar wise is probably gonna be a Snakebyte.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I were to grab another horizon, I'd do the same. Those old H100s, 200s, and 300s came in some cool finishes.
> 
> Although my next purchase guitar wise is probably gonna be a Snakebyte.



That H2 is very hard to find, those were in the original lineup. The H-100, H-200, and H-300 replaced them and all were made for a few years. A very cool find.


----------



## Gerin

How about an even older Horizon.... Bought this brand new in the late 80's to early 90's not sure of the exact time. Still plays decently, had to replace several parts of the craptastic sinclair floyd imitation with legit floyd parts. In a few more years it will need a fret job replacement. I also hated the angle of the trem bar so I heated and bent it to my liking since I had and still have no real intentions of letting it go. I have only seen one other on the net of the same era that this one is. It was white and about a year ago saw it on Reverb for sale. http://www.sevenstring.org/media/albums/esp-horizon-custom.9/


----------



## feraledge

Gerin said:


> How about an even older Horizon.... Bought this brand new in the late 80's to early 90's not sure of the exact time. Still plays decently, had to replace several parts of the craptastic sinclair floyd imitation with legit floyd parts. In a few more years it will need a fret job replacement. I also hated the angle of the trem bar so I heated and bent it to my liking since I had and still have no real intentions of letting it go. I have only seen one other on the net of the same era that this one is. It was white and about a year ago saw it on Reverb for sale. http://www.sevenstring.org/media/albums/esp-horizon-custom.9/


How about that tease.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> That H2 is very hard to find, those were in the original lineup. The H-100, H-200, and H-300 replaced them and all were made for a few years. A very cool find.



It's why glad I found it. Got it for cheap because duder had no clue what he had. 

I wish they did a baritone cockstock horizon. I know theres the BS7 with the ebony board but those are rare as fuck.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish they did a baritone cockstock horizon.



As it so happens, they did. Not sure if you are aware of this model, but it's called the HB300...also quite rare, but they do exist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BrailleDecibel said:


> As it so happens, they did. Not sure if you are aware of this model, but it's called the HB300...also quite rare, but they do exist.



Derp. Meant 7 string.  

I do wanna possibly get one of those eventually. Or a SCT607B. I kinda miss jamming in G tuning.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Saw this used Horizon in natural quilted finish with BKP Blackhawks for 1400€ (~1650$)

Is it too pricey or should I go for it ?


----------



## JD27

TheUnknownOne said:


> Saw this used Horizon in natural quilted finish with BKP Blackhawks for 1400€ (~1650$)
> 
> Is it too pricey or should I go for it ?
> 
> View attachment 64003



Assuming it is a Standard Series ( I believe they had this color for Europe), it is a bit pricey. Max is usually around $1200 US used. Though it is cool enough, as that color is not common at all, that I might consider paying more.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

JD27 said:


> Assuming it is a Standard Series ( I believe they had this color for Europe), it is a bit pricey. Max is usually around $1200 US used. Though it is cool enough, as that color is not common at all, that I might consider paying more.


Yeah it is a cool and unique color but unless it is a Custom Shop that is way over priced IMO.


----------



## JD27

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Yeah it is a cool and unique color but unless it is a Custom Shop that is way over priced IMO.


Yup. that is where the uniqueness comes in to play. Is it cool/rare enough that you personally would pay more for the guitar than what the guitar actually is worth?


----------



## Jugghaid

This one is pretty new. Got it a month or so ago.....


----------



## Jugghaid

Had this one for quite a while


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Jugghaid said:


> This one is pretty new. Got it a month or so ago.....


Please do a review and post more pics!


----------



## Jugghaid

Really nice guitar. It is the M-II NT with the hipshot bridge. String through body, factory BK Aftermath pickups. Bound neck. Natural binding on the body.

Pickups are dirrct mounted. Very aggressive, in a good way. I didn't buy this one to play blues licks. 

Neck is fantastic. Fast and very comfortable. Just like you would expect. Fit and finish is superb, like all japanese ESP's. It has quickly become my #1a for the metal/hard rock stuff. It is right uo there with my PRS core Tremonti. Different flavors but both equally great guitars.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Jugghaid said:


> Really nice guitar. It is the M-II NT with the hipshot bridge. String through body, factory BK Aftermath pickups. Bound neck. Natural binding on the body.
> 
> Pickups are dirrct mounted. Very aggressive, in a good way. I didn't buy this one to play blues licks.
> 
> Neck is fantastic. Fast and very comfortable. Just like you would expect. Fit and finish is superb, like all japanese ESP's. It has quickly become my #1a for the metal/hard rock stuff. It is right uo there with my PRS core Tremonti. Different flavors but both equally great guitars.



Beautiful. Great to hear the positive review on it, enjoy!


----------



## setsuna7

Here’s my Horizon NT7 2012. Maybe you guy has seen my NGD.


----------



## setsuna7

[Double Post]


----------



## V_man

Nice esp. Those horizons with fixed bridge are really tempting. They make me thing about trying the seven strings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anyone here tried an Iron Cross? Is it full thickness or standard Eclipse thickness? Been thinking about grabbing one in the future along with a Snakebyte.


----------



## Gravy Train

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone here tried an Iron Cross? Is it full thickness or standard Eclipse thickness? Been thinking about grabbing one in the future along with a Snakebyte.



I had one for awhile. It’s standard eclipse thickness. Played wonderfully and felt very high quality!


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Not an ESP but saw this model online, didn't know the LTD M1007MS existed in that finish 


https://www.scarlettmusic.com.au/store/p1590/ESP_Ltd_M-1007_multi-scale.html


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Flappydoodle

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone here tried an Iron Cross? Is it full thickness or standard Eclipse thickness? Been thinking about grabbing one in the future along with a Snakebyte.



Standard thickness.

The Snakebyte is a pretty cool guitar. The full-blown ESP one has a really nice neck, with rolled fretboard edges. It feels like a guitar you've owned and played for 20 years. The sound, however, wasn't to my taste. I played two in Japan through a Diesel VH4 and a Dual Recto and the Snakybyte is quite thick, dark sounding, not much note definition. The Iron Cross was quite a bit brighter (even though they all had EMG Het Set pickups)


----------



## dymo

Got it back from my tech yesterday. My baritone now loaded with BKPs!


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Guys, I found an used Horizon NT-I online for a good price, but I'm not so sure about it since it's an Ash body : my main idea was to grab an used NT-II and stick Fluence Moderns in it, but I guess that won't work so well. Maybe I'll be better with the mahogany LTD counterpart.

Anyone owned one of those plain gloss black Horizons NT-I with ash body an pearloid binding ?


----------



## feraledge

TheUnknownOne said:


> Guys, I found an used Horizon NT-I online for a good price, but I'm not so sure about it since it's an Ash body : my main idea was to grab an used NT-II and stick Fluence Moderns in it, but I guess that won't work so well. Maybe I'll be better with the mahogany LTD counterpart.
> 
> Anyone owned one of those plain gloss black Horizons NT-I with ash body an pearloid binding ?


I’ve had two ash body with bolt on maple neck Horizons (90s) and a 2010s maple neck thru with ash body, all were awesome and sounded great.


----------



## Mathemagician

TheUnknownOne said:


> Guys, I found an used Horizon NT-I online for a good price, but I'm not so sure about it since it's an Ash body : my main idea was to grab an used NT-II and stick Fluence Moderns in it, but I guess that won't work so well. Maybe I'll be better with the mahogany LTD counterpart.
> 
> Anyone owned one of those plain gloss black Horizons NT-I with ash body an pearloid binding ?



Buy it and ask questions later.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mathemagician said:


> Buy it and ask questions later.


It is the one true way.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Mathemagician said:


> Buy it and ask questions later.



Haha, that's a way of life man !
I would like to try it tho, but too far from my area


----------



## TheUnknownOne

feraledge said:


> I’ve had two ash body with bolt on maple neck Horizons (90s) and a 2010s maple neck thru with ash body, all were awesome and sounded great.



And would you say they were heavy or light guitars ? I'm not sure if that model is swamp ash or just ash. It's the ~2006 gloss black model with duncans


----------



## feraledge

Pretty standard. Are you looking at a gloss black one or see thru black? I know there was a Euro model that was see thru black swamp ash body, but that was probably around 2011-2012. Stunner IMO. Regardless, I've had Standard Series Horizons with mahogany, ash, and alder bodies. To be totally honest, I'd say they all weighed the same and if you couldn't make out the wood in the finish, you might not even know. I'd put ash tonally between alder and mahogany. IIRC, the older 90s bolt on ash Horizons were probably a tiny bit lighter, but there are other factors there as well that explain it. 
FWIW, I was thinking that if I could do another custom Horizon, I'd do ash body, possibly even bolt on neck. Unlikely to happen unless I win the lottery or something, but most likely I'll grab another 90s ash Horizon again when I can.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Would anyone here be interested in taking part in an ESP limited run? Horizon, or M?


----------



## Millul

Maybe...any idea on the specs? (M for me)


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Millul said:


> Maybe...any idea on the specs? (M for me)



If I was to spec a custom guitar:

Horizon/M - I'm happy with either, although after extensive use of my RG recently, I think I'm preferring a flat top these days
Mahogany body - flamed maple top
Neck through
25.5" scale
24XJSS frets
Cockstock
7 piece neck - maple/walnut/padouk
Black Tusq nut
Black Hipshot hardware - hardtail and open locking tuners
White binding
Luminlay side dots
Offset block inlays
Direct mounted pups
See-thru black cherry burst on the front, the back natural. Satin finish on back and front.
Fretboard can be either maple or ebony

If ebony fretboard:
Matching headstock finish with flamed maple veneer
White inlays

If maple fretboard:
Headstock also in unfinished maple (a la Jeff Loomis sig Schecter)
Black inlays

3-way toggle
Master volume in the spot where tone would normally be (regular volume placement gets in the way of my picking hand)

Pickups are debatable. I'm a Seymour Duncan fanboy, I just put BKPs in my Horizon and I don't like it at all. I'd either get a JB/Jazz, or a Custom/59 set. Black pickup covers.

This is what I would want out of a custom guitar built for me, obviously if people are interested in taking part in a limited run this is all up for discussion anyways.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

feraledge said:


> Pretty standard. Are you looking at a gloss black one or see thru black? I know there was a Euro model that was see thru black swamp ash body, but that was probably around 2011-2012. Stunner IMO. Regardless, I've had Standard Series Horizons with mahogany, ash, and alder bodies. To be totally honest, I'd say they all weighed the same and if you couldn't make out the wood in the finish, you might not even know. I'd put ash tonally between alder and mahogany. IIRC, the older 90s bolt on ash Horizons were probably a tiny bit lighter, but there are other factors there as well that explain it.
> FWIW, I was thinking that if I could do another custom Horizon, I'd do ash body, possibly even bolt on neck. Unlikely to happen unless I win the lottery or something, but most likely I'll grab another 90s ash Horizon again when I can.



Thanks, that's the classic gloss black one ! Always good to hear from someone who owned a bunch of ESP's


----------



## Samark

I wish


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## spork141

I tried ordering this guitar from ebay months ago and the seller cancelled my order and gave me some BS line about a Typhoon in Japan that destroyed this guitar. Then they reposted it hours later and never responded to my inquiries. The sellers reviews were loaded with these types of experiences. 

So annoying that these types of tricksters all over ebay. Really wanted this thing.




Samark said:


> I wish


----------



## narad

spork141 said:


> I tried ordering this guitar from ebay months ago and the seller cancelled my order and gave me some BS line about a Typhoon in Japan that destroyed this guitar. Then they reposted it hours later and never responded to my inquiries. The sellers reviews were loaded with these types of experiences.
> 
> So annoying that these types of tricksters all over ebay. Really wanted this thing.



It was likely one of the Japan ebay reselling bots that relists dealer stock. It was probably already sold, which was checked when you placed the order, and then the ad was pulled. Then the listing algorithm grabbed the same original dealer ad in the next sweep and relisted. It's bullshit, but ebay won't do anything about it (I've tried).


----------



## spork141

narad said:


> It was likely one of the Japan ebay reselling bots that relists dealer stock. It was probably already sold, which was checked when you placed the order, and then the ad was pulled. Then the listing algorithm grabbed the same original dealer ad in the next sweep and relisted. It's bullshit, but ebay won't do anything about it (I've tried).



Totally. So annoying. I really wanted that guitar!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

s2k9k said:


> View attachment 65973
> View attachment 65974


Beauty! 
Would love to see/hear your review of it!!


----------



## Samark

Anyone know the story behind this? I kinda like it...


----------



## Ikke

Samark said:


> Anyone know the story behind this? I kinda like it...


It’s just an old prototype. That’s what the description has always been at least. I guess it could be (and in my opinion, most likely is) a custom order.


----------



## wiretap

After a very long wait, this shipped out to the studio we begin tracking our new record in today. Some parting photos from ESP. Will absolutely be photo bombing when I get it.













36F46BC4-2708-401E-9274-40A9EAC16A5E



__ wiretap
__ Feb 4, 2019


















DA3FF1E4-A6DF-4FC8-ADDB-BEB6281001A7



__ wiretap
__ Feb 4, 2019


----------



## feraledge

wiretap said:


> After a very long wait, this shipped out to the studio we begin tracking our new record in today. Some parting photos from ESP. Will absolutely be photo bombing when I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36F46BC4-2708-401E-9274-40A9EAC16A5E
> 
> 
> 
> __ wiretap
> __ Feb 4, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA3FF1E4-A6DF-4FC8-ADDB-BEB6281001A7
> 
> 
> 
> __ wiretap
> __ Feb 4, 2019


So stoked, the taunt is nearly over!


----------



## wiretap

feraledge said:


> So stoked, the taunt is nearly over!



Almost! Worth the wait, though, no doubt.


----------



## JD27

Samark said:


> Anyone know the story behind this? I kinda like it...





Ikke said:


> It’s just an old prototype. That’s what the description has always been at least. I guess it could be (and in my opinion, most likely is) a custom order.



Apparently a really a horizon prototype of some sort, actually very similar to the Horizon 4 bass shape. I would guess this could have been what turned into the H-III later on. This store has two of them, the red one actually says Horizon on the body.

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=958978

https://reverb.com/item/18768194-esp-horizon-prototype-80-s


----------



## Ikke

Yeah, I've seen the red one too. It's too out there for me. The Horizon-III that never was.


----------



## Tisca

Updated family:
'03 Viper Std Duncan, Jazz / Invader "BJ"
'04 EC I CTM, EMG 66 / 57
'05 Edwards, Duncan Seth Lover / Custom 
'08 Edwards, Jazz / BKP AlNico Warpig
'17 Ltd BM M, stock
'03 Grynch # 178. SD Custom


----------



## mogar

how is the black metal M? I'm interested in the BM Arrow, but am curious how the quality of the line is. Is it 400 series level or 1000 series level? Nice grynch btw.


----------



## Tisca

mogar said:


> how is the black metal M? I'm interested in the BM Arrow, but am curious how the quality of the line is. Is it 400 series level or 1000 series level?



Got the M last week 2nd hand. I was also waiting for the BM Arrow but my dealer had already sold all they had. Quality is up there with 1000 series. It's hard to F up the BM series since they don't have binding or much at all. Absolutely nothing to complain about and the Black Winter is my favorite passive so it'll stay stock.


----------



## mogar

Cool, my bank account now hates you


----------



## Ehoop91

First post... might as well post my new one

Edit - Also, I clearly have no idea how to upload files correctly, so my apologies haha.


----------



## Tisca

Ehoop91 said:


> First post... might as well post my new one
> 
> Edit - Also, I clearly have no idea how to upload files correctly, so my apologies haha.



Nice! Does it look more green or turquoise IRL?


----------



## Ehoop91

Tisca said:


> Nice! Does it look more green or turquoise IRL?


It honestly kinda changes with the lighting... overall though more turquoise. The top isn’t as figured as I’d like, but it plays incredible.


----------



## bouVIP

Ehoop91 said:


> It honestly kinda changes with the lighting... overall though more turquoise. The top isn’t as figured as I’d like, but it plays incredible.



I have one too and yea the top on mine was sort of disappointing compared to the "model" pics online...no complaint otherwise it's a sick guitar


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ehoop91 said:


> First post... might as well post my new one
> 
> Edit - Also, I clearly have no idea how to upload files correctly, so my apologies haha.


sick! really want to play one of these.


----------



## Robotechnology

I have 3 ESP’s. Here is my most recent:


----------



## feraledge

Robotechnology said:


> I have 3 ESP’s. Here is my most recent:


Very, very, very nice.


----------



## Korneo

Any of you have an ESP Amott Transblack ? I'm curious to see yours !

I have the LTD version of the first series (Black with mirror pickguard) and absolutely love it. The sound and the feeling are really good.
But find the ESP Transblack version is a total pain in the ass in France...
I really like the look and the shape of the Amott signature (And don't like the dean one) even if the white one with aluminium pickguard is not my thing.


----------



## Andromalia

Amott has gone to Dean quite a few years back now so finding an ESP model isn't going to be easy, in France or otherwise. I'd setup an ebay notification and leave it at that.


----------



## Ikke




----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> View attachment 69483
> 
> View attachment 69485
> View attachment 69484
> View attachment 69486



Damn, the horizon looks incredible there. Better than the NGD shots!


----------



## JD27

narad said:


> Damn, the horizon looks incredible there. Better than the NGD shots!



Just an awesome guitar, all of them are. Wish I could find a clean bolt on 90s Horizon like yours too.


----------



## Mathemagician

That trans white horizon needs gold or black hardware. Gold, IMO. Because whoever picked that top/color scheme needs a raise. Wow.


----------



## Ehoop91

That trans white Horizon is beautiful. Good lord.


----------



## Ikke

Mathemagician said:


> That trans white horizon needs gold or black hardware. Gold, IMO. Because whoever picked that top/color scheme needs a raise. Wow.





Ehoop91 said:


> That trans white Horizon is beautiful. Good lord.



Hahaha. It's not white at all! It's actually pink and reindeer blue!

I almost got black hardware, but I think the chrome looks the most classy.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ikke said:


> View attachment 69483
> 
> View attachment 69485
> View attachment 69484
> View attachment 69486


Amazing collection. 

Didn't know you had an E-II bass. How do you like that one? Never played an E-II bass before.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Anyone interested in a limited run Horizon and have any idea how you'd get this kinda thing set up?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

OliOliver said:


> Anyone interested in a limited run Horizon and have any idea how you'd get this kinda thing set up?



You mean a group run? 

Contact a few dealers, find one interested, and see what their requirements would be. 

Once you get some ground rules, post EVERYWHERE to try and get folks in on the run. 

Get ready for some frustration and to make some compromises if you want some really specific specs.


----------



## JD27

Killerburst has just did a few nice E-II Eclipse FT FR and Tom models through ESP Fanatics page on Facebook. They are looking to do another run which will probably be a Horizon of some sort with reverse headstock.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Sweet, thanks for the heads up


----------



## JD27

They were pretty sick.


----------



## Ikke

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Amazing collection.
> 
> Didn't know you had an E-II bass. How do you like that one? Never played an E-II bass before.



Thanks. 

Absolutely love it. It’s been in ADADG since I got it a few years back. I would like to get an Original series one, so I can try to get it to Drop G or GC. Not sure if I can do that on 35”. But, I don’t have the funds at the moment.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> They are looking to do another run which will probably be a Horizon of some sort with reverse headstock.



A reverse teardrop head would catch my interest.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> A reverse teardrop head would catch my interest.



That would be cool, super rare to see that reversed. Looks like they may do an Original Series run of the Horizon I. Not sure if it would be inline or teardrop.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> That would be cool, super rare to see that reversed. Looks like they may do an Original Series run of the Horizon I. Not sure if it would be inline or teardrop.



I would imagine inline. *throws interest into the sea*


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> I would imagine inline. *throws interest into the sea*


I’d be happy with either, just not many reversed headstock Horizons out there.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> I would imagine inline. *throws interest into the sea*


Reversed inline would be sickest IMO.



JD27 said:


> I’d be happy with either, just not many reversed headstock Horizons out there.


Reversed cockstock is just a Mayo headstock. I'm all for regular cockstock, reversed inline. But an Eclipse or Viper should always be inline. 
This I do declare...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I know it's a stretch but since I saw a few others in here...


----------



## Ehoop91

Ikke said:


> Hahaha. It's not white at all! It's actually pink and reindeer blue!
> 
> I almost got black hardware, but I think the chrome looks the most classy.
> 
> View attachment 69495
> 
> 
> View attachment 69496


Wow, that picture shows it much better. That thing is beautiful. You ever want to get rid of it, let me know! Lol


----------



## Johny2wong

Ikke said:


> Hahaha. It's not white at all! It's actually pink and reindeer blue!
> 
> I almost got black hardware, but I think the chrome looks the most classy.
> 
> View attachment 69495
> 
> 
> View attachment 69496



What pickup do you use for this guitar ?



JD27 said:


> They were pretty sick.



I never see this eclipse on ESP website. Is it a custom model or special order for your store ?


----------



## JD27

Johny2wong said:


> I never see this eclipse on ESP website. Is it a custom model or special order for your store ?



It’s a special run E-II ordered by Killerburst Guitars based on a community vote on ESP Fanatics Facebook group. Still have some extras for sale. 

https://www.killerburstguitars.com/product-page/esp-fanatics-e-ii-eclipse-ctm-fr


----------



## Ikke

Johny2wong said:


> What pickup do you use for this guitar ?



Duncan Jazz and Custom.


----------



## Ikke

If you're looking for an Original Series SV, one just popped up.

Sitting at $750 at the moment, buy it now for $1100

https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/j623383916?conversionType=search_suggest


----------



## BabUShka

ESP Eclipse II. It came with Black EMGs, but i think it looks nicer with a pair of Seymour Duncan Jazz and Distortion. I really love it. Crispy sounding, resonant and with a perfect slim C profile neck.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Such a gorgeous top! ^^^


----------



## John

Here's my Eclipse, along with one of my PRS guitars and my old Stingray 5.


----------



## Tuned

there's a ESP-brand SV body with neck on sale in Japan. The owner says ESP

but doesn't this headstock look a bit too long? An Edwards maybe, or Grass Roots, what do you think?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Tuned said:


> there's a ESP-brand SV body with neck on sale in Japan. The owner says ESP
> View attachment 78522
> but doesn't this headstock look a bit too long? An Edwards maybe, or Grass Roots, what do you think?



I've only ever seen a "Produced by ESP" mark on Edwards guitars.


----------



## narad

Look at this god damn headstock:


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## Marty666

Really loving my Standard M-II UC I got recently to scratch the Hanneman youth sentiment urge without the ehhh, at best controversial, inlays. Such a joy to play.


----------



## Spicypickles

Love those UC models. Just missing the reverse stock


----------



## narad

Also picked this up in the meantime. Technical House Horizon, Andromeda I, with sustainer:


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> Also picked this up in the meantime. Technical House Horizon, Andromeda I, with sustainer:



Image not showing for me.


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> Image not showing for me.



Does this work? I'm in the processing of switching from Flickr to google photos for the first time:


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> Does this work? I'm in the processing of switching from Flickr to google photos for the first time:



Nope. It just keeps asking me to sign into Google. Unless that was the intention.


----------



## mlp187

narad said:


> Does this work? I'm in the processing of switching from Flickr to google photos for the first time:


Wow that's gorgeous. Congrats!!!


----------



## Adieu

Oldskool 90s


----------



## Samark

Adieu said:


> View attachment 78652
> 
> 
> Oldskool 90s



Damn I want that


----------



## narad

Adieu said:


> View attachment 78652
> 
> 
> Oldskool 90s



This is when they had the right singlecut shape. It's all been downhill from here, apart from the Sugizos.


----------



## Millul

narad said:


> Does this work? I'm in the processing of switching from Flickr to google photos for the first time:



This is EVERYTHING


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> Does this work? I'm in the processing of switching from Flickr to google photos for the first time:


That's sick as fuck.


----------



## Samark

Adieu said:


> View attachment 78652
> 
> 
> Oldskool 90s



What’s the model called? I have GAS and want to buy one


----------



## Adieu

Samark said:


> What’s the model called? I have GAS and want to buy one



It used to be called "Eclipse" or "the Eclipse", depending on the year.

Says so right on the headstock.

Doesn't work too good for google/ebay/etc tho, due to Eclipse 2's and massive numbers of LTDs tagged ESP. And further confounded by another model getting called Eclipse I sometimes.... people have taken to calling them "90s Eclipse", "bolton Eclipse", "Eclipse Custom" (after the ESP Custom Guitars logo on the back), or occasionally "ESP MA-###" after an old catalogue code


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I tended to call them '90s Eclipses or pre-SS Eclipses.

They're pretty much Standard Series quality. Just the SS wasn't introduced until 2003.


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> This is when they had the right singlecut shape. It's all been downhill from here, apart from the Sugizos.



Why's this the right single cut shape?


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> Why's this the right single cut shape?



I mean, vs this? Eww.


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> I mean, vs this? Eww.



Is it the upper horn or something? Not being facetious. Just not a les Paul girl.


----------



## mikernaut

Narad, That Technical House Horizon, Andromeda I is soooooo Amazing! always loved those! Soo jealous  , Congrats!


----------



## Spicypickles

I love the old 90’s eclipses but it’s because they were rock solid boulders of awesome, but let’s not get it twisted. The current eclipses look a millions times better.


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> Is it the upper horn or something? Not being facetious. Just not a les Paul girl.



Yea, I can't handle the cutaway. The Eclipse CTM 1 was not so bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Yea, I can't handle the cutaway. The Eclipse CTM 1 was not so bad.



Yeah, Eclipse 1 was "peak Eclipse" for me.


----------



## gnoll

I think the 90s Eclipses look cooler. I like the flat top, the look of the horn, and I by far prefer dot inlays over flags.


----------



## Mathemagician

gnoll said:


> I think the 90s Eclipses look cooler. I like the flat top, the look of the horn, and I by far prefer dot inlays over flags.



I also love these. The guitarist from Black Dahlia Murder has a cool natural one. 

But ESP doesn’t want to get slapped with a “Play Authentic” post it note.


----------



## AltecGreen

This was just announced 15 hours ago.


----------



## troyguitar

That is incredible.


----------



## Adieu

Mathemagician said:


> I also love these. The guitarist from Black Dahlia Murder has a cool natural one.
> 
> But ESP doesn’t want to get slapped with a “Play Authentic” post it note.



By who, Fender?

The 90s eclipses aren't gibson-ey at all. It's more of a shreddified superstrat-tele hybrid


----------



## Mathemagician

I meant regarding the lower horn. That was done for lawsuit reasons.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

AltecGreen said:


> This was just announced 15 hours ago.




Could use some more pink sparkle if you ask me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

AltecGreen said:


> This was just announced 15 hours ago.


It's hideous. I'll take 3.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Seriously... If that had a dark ebony or richlite board and paw prints all the way up, I'd do unspeakable things to acquire one.


----------



## Ikke

AltecGreen said:


> This was just announced 15 hours ago.



In addition, more new models. 
https://espguitars.co.jp/products/esp
(Website has slightly newer layout for the new stuff)

ESP Stream-GT






ESP Stream-GT Custom


















ESP Kamikaze-4






ESP Stef-B7 1HUM


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> Yea, I can't handle the cutaway. The Eclipse CTM 1 was not so bad.



Oh I gotcha. I prefer the Eclipse-I. Aesthetically, I think it was the best version.


----------



## valkyrie

Ikke said:


> ESP Kamikaze-4



Oh, I am stoked for the return of this guy 

also, now that ESP has a pretty respectable 7 string catalog does anyone even buy those goofy Stef models anymore?


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

I recently bought an EII Eclipse and am seriously impressed with the quality tone and feel of it. 
I’m more of a super strat player and am now looking at the EII MII as a comfortable quality option. 

does anyone know if there’s a difference in neck profiles between the MII and Eclipse?

I like the plain black version with the unfinished neck and the see through black version with the ebony fret board.


----------



## troyguitar

Got mine today. It is absolutely shockingly orange and I love it. Haven't plugged it in yet but the neck feels fine to start.


----------



## Ikke

Did ya'll know the ESP USA configurator was updated?

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-configurator


----------



## soliloquy

please forgive my ignorance, but how big a difference is there between ESP E-II Japan vs USA?
are they still making japanese E-II guitars? or are they all switched to USA now with ESP, and Korea and Indonesia for LTD?

I have and love my Edwards, and would like some sort of a Japanese ESP Eclipse, but not sure


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

soliloquy said:


> please forgive my ignorance, but how big a difference is there between ESP E-II Japan vs USA?
> are they still making japanese E-II guitars? or are they all switched to USA now with ESP, and Korea and Indonesia for LTD?
> 
> I have and love my Edwards, and would like some sort of a Japanese ESP Eclipse, but not sure



I have only played an ESP USA for a few moments so I didn't really get a good feel for the difference, but I would say the ESP USA is a noticeable step up.

Yes, ESP is still making E-II guitars in Japan, and the majority of them are available to markets world-wide. 

I see you live in Toronto. I know Cosmo Music (in Richmond Hill) stocks E-II's, and they will sometimes have an ESP USA in stock as well, so you could transit/drive up there (when things with covid-19 settle down) to compare them in person. 

Although they tend not to stock E-II's on a regular basis, you may find some at Steve's or a Long & Mcquade. Either way, Steve's and L&M can order you an E-II easily, although I'm not sure if they are set up to order an ESP USA.


----------



## soliloquy

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I have only played an ESP USA for a few moments so I didn't really get a good feel for the difference, but I would say the ESP USA is a noticeable step up.
> 
> Yes, ESP is still making E-II guitars in Japan, and the majority of them are available to markets world-wide.
> 
> I see you live in Toronto. I know Cosmo Music (in Richmond Hill) stocks E-II's, and they will sometimes have an ESP USA in stock as well, so you could transit/drive up there (when things with covid-19 settle down) to compare them in person.
> 
> Although they tend not to stock E-II's on a regular basis, you may find some at Steve's or a Long & Mcquade. Either way, Steve's and L&M can order you an E-II easily, although I'm not sure if they are set up to order an ESP USA.



i refuse to go to Steves. Be it in Toronto, Montreal, or Ottawa. Have always had horrible customer service from them. L&M, as much as i like them, their stock is very ad-hock. They also claim to carry PRS, but hardly ever have them, even at different locations. 

and yeah, ive heard a lot about Cosmo Music. Maybe i will trek down there after this blows over. May bring my Edwards for comparison as well. 

and I'm sure that those companies can order it in, but I have a feeling i'll have to put a deposit down to buy it sight-unseen, regardless of how much i dis/like it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

soliloquy said:


> i refuse to go to Steves. Be it in Toronto, Montreal, or Ottawa. Have always had horrible customer service from them. L&M, as much as i like them, their stock is very ad-hock. They also claim to carry PRS, but hardly ever have them, even at different locations.
> 
> and yeah, ive heard a lot about Cosmo Music. Maybe i will trek down there after this blows over. May bring my Edwards for comparison as well.
> 
> and I'm sure that those companies can order it in, but I have a feeling i'll have to put a deposit down to buy it sight-unseen, regardless of how much i dis/like it.



Yeah Steve's has poor customer service for sure (at least in Toronto, haven't been to any others).

L&M isn't great, but they tend to at least make the effort--although that depends on location. 

Yes, I believe most places (in Canada) will ask for a deposit on a larger ticket item, especially one that wont 'fly off the shelf' if you don't purchase it. 

Cosmo Music has been quite good in my experience, although I have never purchased an instrument through them. Either way, they almost always have some E-II's in stock and sometimes will have an ESP USA, so it's definitely worth checking them out.


----------



## BlackSG91

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Could use some more pink sparkle if you ask me.



Or some rhinestones.


;>)/


----------



## bassplayer8

soliloquy said:


> i refuse to go to Steves. Be it in Toronto, Montreal, or Ottawa. Have always had horrible customer service from them. L&M, as much as i like them, their stock is very ad-hock. They also claim to carry PRS, but hardly ever have them, even at different locations.
> 
> and yeah, ive heard a lot about Cosmo Music. Maybe i will trek down there after this blows over. May bring my Edwards for comparison as well.
> 
> and I'm sure that those companies can order it in, but I have a feeling i'll have to put a deposit down to buy it sight-unseen, regardless of how much i dis/like it.



I'll just chime in here as someone who lives down the road for cosmo's - they will def have e2's in stock (last time I was there they had an h3 and an arrow e-ii) but the customer service is very much hit and miss. Long and mcquade the markham location has been pretty great about helping me out in the past.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

If I had the money I'd have ESP make a custom Modifier ML shape for me. I love ESP but they don't have any models I vibe with as much..although I would LOVE to have an ESP holoflake Viper like Fallon Bowman and Mana's signature ESP. I wouldn't play them in public ever but it'd be nice to have just because.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

My ESP KKV


----------



## feraledge

Is anyone else insane about the offset Horizon that was an earlier EII leak and then never seen again?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

feraledge said:


> Is anyone else insane about the offset Horizon that was an earlier EII leak and then never seen again?


 Pic?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Is anyone else insane about the offset Horizon that was an earlier EII leak and then never seen again?



It just so happens I found out through a post on ESP Guitar Fanatics group on facebook. In case you don't have an account, here is what the guy posted.



> Hey guys, I've been in the group for a little while but haven't posted anything about my guitars yet, but here I am now!
> A little bit about myself, I play in 2 metal bands in Taiwan,
> Bloody Tyrant
> and
> Dharma
> , and I'm endorsed by the kind folks at
> ESP Guitars JP
> .
> So here are a few of my current guitars!
> One of my guitars, the E-II BTL-G7, have popped up here before so I figured I'd provide a bit of background to that. Actually, even prior to me playing in those bands and being endorsed, I know the folks at ESP Japan quite well, because I run probably the biggest guitar community in Taiwan, so I know a lot of the local distributors, where they would ask me for help for local events and stuff, so I've hosted/interviewed ESP Japan when they came to Taiwan, and got to know them quite well eventually. Knowing that I have somewhat of an influence in Taiwan, they asked me what would I want to see from ESP, what don't they have on the market that others are doing, etc, so over a lengthy period of time, I kept on providing feedback to them and stuff, for this project that they are thinking of eventually becoming a production model.
> And about 2 years after the conversation first took place, at around December 2017, they just sent me a photo (the 3rd one here) of the guitar and asked me what I think of it. I was completely shocked to see they actually made it.. because again, ESP and I have been talking about this project for over 2 years, and all of a sudden, it came true. Since I was only provided with a photo, so I could only provide limited feedback based on seeing the photo, but that was kinda it again.
> Then I met the ESP Japan folks at NAMM 2018, and Makoto asked me whether I'd like to actually play that guitar or not... FUCK YEA! Then again, I haven't heard anything about that since... until May 2018 I sudden got a message from Makoto saying "your guitar is on the way and should be there within 2 weeks", and that was it... HOLY SHIT... so here it is, prototype #1 and probably the only one in existence.
> Having actually played the guitar, I provided more feedback to how it could be improved, unfortunately the specs aren't really to my preferences but I'm still super honored that they actually made the guitar. I'm sure some of you are aware of what's going on with ESP in terms of the manufacturing side, so actually ESP doesn't even have time to continue with this project at the moment... and who knows if this will actually become a production model? But if it all goes as planned, this prototype #1 will not be the final version.
> So that's the story behind the BTL-G7, and oh, being named the BTL, it's derived from the Bottom Line GT, you can see the resemblance, it's like an offset Bottom Line GT.
> The specs are:
> Alder body
> Maple (3 piece) neck
> Ebony fingerboard
> 25.5" scale
> Set-through
> Fishman Fluence Modern pickups
> Floyd Rose Original
> Again, I didn't have any say on the specs, if I get to choose I would get at least 27" and either Evertune bridge or at least a Hipshot fixed bridge.
> And my other guitars include the Katana 7, which is the signature from my friend Jesse of THE BIGGEST Taiwanese metal band
> CHTHONIC
> , a HRF 8 string and a JH-2
> 
> 
> 
> I have other ESP/LTDs as well but nothing special I guess.


----------



## troyguitar

So I finished installing all of my little accessories on my new "main" guitar and I really like this thing, it's been almost 10 years since I really played a 6-string. Besides the obvious colored plastics, I added Dragonfire pickups (they're fine, nothing special) and OFR fine tuner bolts because the cheapie Specials were almost impossible to turn by hand. Also polished the frets, oiled the fretboard, and filed down one of the flat knife edges on the trem. The setup needs a bit of fine tuning still but the neck is really nice. I'm happy I went with this thing over a boring used gray/black superstrat for the same price.


----------



## Mathemagician

Do they still sell the cartoon colored perpetual burn pickups? That could be super cool if you like that sound. Love that you somehow made it louder.


----------



## peterbee

Got the ESP/LTD family together today. I like having three versions of the same headstock design!


----------



## Manhell

My ESP collection got bigger.... presenting the MX-2!!

From left to right:
ESP M-II Deluxe from 1999
ESP MX-2 from 2019
ESP The Mirage from 1997


----------



## 1b4n3z

Two original series and a custom, sounds pretty good


----------



## MASS DEFECT

1b4n3z said:


> Two original series and a custom, sounds pretty good



Badass! And I see Duncan Duality set in one of em. How are those pups for metal?


----------



## 1b4n3z

MASS DEFECT said:


> Badass! And I see Duncan Duality set in one of em. How are those pups for metal?



Thanks! I find them pretty bright and very articulate - in the note separation sense. Clean they are unbeatable as far as actives go (I have yet to try Fluences though). I had Loomis Blackouts there earlier and compared to them the Duality set is certainly more versatile and tame. Output-wise they seem to be up there with Duncan Custom, maybe a bit less hot. Black Winters in the custom M-II are much more hard hitting and grinding


----------



## mbardu

Is there another ESP thread besides this "show us your guitars" one? Thought so but can't put my finger on it now.

Anyway, if anyone is in the market for USA MIII, Sweetwater has a pretty sick one in stock at a _decent _price right now- but they now _also _have it tagged as one of their "call-in only savings". They sometimes use that when they are motivated to discount guitars even further down from MSRP. I've tried to call them a few times before (not on ESP though) and got offers anywhere between an extra 5 to almost 20% off depending on the item. So just a heads up.






Not associated with Sweetwater or that brand, so that was more a PSA- please delete if that's not allowed.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Here's my first proper guitar
My ESP E.X.P, still plays like butter after all these years
View media item 3083


----------



## kerryymm

I don’t have it any more but this was my main gigging guitar for years:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

kerryymm said:


> I don’t have it any more but this was my main gigging guitar for years:



Awesome!!

I have the green one from this time-period. Threw in some Dimarzio Titans and its such a fun guitar to play!


----------



## Tuned

sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but -

has anyone pics of an E-II Elias Viljanen -7 without that* pickguard on?
The specs are so dangerously close to what I eventually want from a guitar. It is a very wrong time for me to buy now because of the economy, but I just got a credit so I might do a few very stupid and irresponsible things
https://www.espguitars.com/products/9350-ev-7






---
*English not being my native language, I'm torn between 'gawdy' and 'cheesy', and even that doesn't express the array of my thoughts when I look at it.
Granted the looks don't implement to playing the music, but oh well


----------



## park0496

Stefs:


----------



## Shannon Glaser

87' mirage custom in Los Angeles. Pre-lawsuit. Execelent deal. Girl disn't know what she had. Original flight case


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Here it is again, but now with bridge and strings attached lol.
Need this baby to sell.


----------



## Flappydoodle

How do you guys rank the quality of current Eii, Original series and USA?

I have a couple Eii guitars and they're great. But it's a while since I played an original, and I've never played a USA.

Close to pulling the trigger on some new guitars, but don't have the chance to try out (thanks coronavirus)


----------



## mehegama

Flappydoodle said:


> How do you guys rank the quality of current Eii, Original series and USA?
> 
> I have a couple Eii guitars and they're great. But it's a while since I played an original, and I've never played a USA.
> 
> Close to pulling the trigger on some new guitars, but don't have the chance to try out (thanks coronavirus)


I would say for these 3 it is probably E-II (the old standard series), USA (customizable guitars with amazing attention to the detail and beautiful finishes), Original (Japanese custom shop)


----------



## Flappydoodle

mehegama said:


> I would say for these 3 it is probably E-II (the old standard series), USA (customizable guitars with amazing attention to the detail and beautiful finishes), Original (Japanese custom shop)



So you rank Original higher than USA?

Interesting. USA has the model I prefer (M-I NTB) and also use stainless steel frets. But the price of a USA semi-custom and an Original are basically identical.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'd say they're identical, USA vs. Original. At least as far as quality goes. If the USA line offers what you're looking for, I wouldn't hesitate to grab it.


----------



## JD27

Yeah, absolutely check out the USA models. I’ve owned several Originals and I have a USA TE-II. Absolutely on par with them, the TE-II being my favorite high end ESP I’ve owned.


----------



## Flappydoodle

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd say they're identical, USA vs. Original. At least as far as quality goes. If the USA line offers what you're looking for, I wouldn't hesitate to grab it.





JD27 said:


> Yeah, absolutely check out the USA models. I’ve owned several Originals and I have a USA TE-II. Absolutely on par with them, the TE-II being my favorite high end ESP I’ve owned.



Thanks both. Same price for both, but obviously the USA takes longer (6-9 months) whereas I could just buy an Original and have it in 2-3 days, haha.


----------



## possumkiller

Flappydoodle said:


> Thanks both. Same price for both, but obviously the USA takes longer (6-9 months) whereas I could just buy an Original and have it in 2-3 days, haha.


It depends on if the dealer actually has the one you want in stock. Original Series is something like stock builds from the custom shop. You are allowed to change some minor specs on them as well because they are usually made to order if it is not in stock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Flappydoodle said:


> Thanks both. Same price for both, but obviously the USA takes longer (6-9 months) whereas I could just buy an Original and have it in 2-3 days, haha.



Check dealer inventory, ESP USA builds a good amount of store stock.


----------



## narad

Is there a relationship between ESP USA customs and Schecter US masterworks?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Is there a relationship between ESP USA customs and Schecter US masterworks?



Officially? I don't believe so. 

But some of the staff have been in the industry for a long time, so it's possible that there's some overlap. 

The shops are literally down the street from each other.


----------



## Ikke

Flappydoodle said:


> How do you guys rank the quality of current Eii, Original series and USA?
> 
> I have a couple Eii guitars and they're great. But it's a while since I played an original, and I've never played a USA.
> 
> Close to pulling the trigger on some new guitars, but don't have the chance to try out (thanks coronavirus)



What everyone else said, Original vs. USA is probably less of a quality difference and more of a design/spec difference. 

I would image if you're looking at USA vs. Original, you're comparing the M-II, Eclipse, or Horizon-II?


----------



## Flappydoodle

Ikke said:


> What everyone else said, Original vs. USA is probably less of a quality difference and more of a design/spec difference.
> 
> I would image if you're looking at USA vs. Original, you're comparing the M-II, Eclipse, or Horizon-II?



If I go USA it will be M-I NTB. Riff machine. 

Otherwise I’d go Original Horizon II NT. 

Strongly leaning towards the USA but it’s more of an ‘unknown’ since I’ve never played or even seen one in person. 

No particular ‘need’. Just want to buy something nice, haha


----------



## Ikke

Well from a birdseye view, the Horizon-II and Horizon NT-II are much the same. The main differences are SS (USA) vs NS (JP) frets and the neck heel. Body thickness, neck, etc. are all the same.

I'd probably go USA just because it'd be more customizable.


----------



## Decapitated

Wow. 

https://reverb.com/item/33529080-es...-of-queensryche-m-ii-2005-warhol-graphic-ohsc


----------



## mbardu

Decapitated said:


> Wow.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/33529080-es...-of-queensryche-m-ii-2005-warhol-graphic-ohsc



Wow check out that unbelievable offer: "Purchase both the ESP Chris Degarmo “Warhol” and the Michael Wilton “Graffiti” for $1,000 discount on both guitars!'"
Only sixteen thousand dollars  !


----------



## protest

Flappydoodle said:


> Thanks both. Same price for both, but obviously the USA takes longer (6-9 months) whereas I could just buy an Original and have it in 2-3 days, haha.



ESP USA's have wider nut width's on the M's and Horizon's than the rest of ESP/LTD. Might not make a difference, but I can only play guitars with wide nut widths. Jacks up my hands otherwise.


----------



## Decapitated

mbardu said:


> Wow check out that unbelievable offer: "Purchase both the ESP Chris Degarmo “Warhol” and the Michael Wilton “Graffiti” for $1,000 discount on both guitars!'"
> Only sixteen thousand dollars  !



It's a steal!


----------



## Flappydoodle

protest said:


> ESP USA's have wider nut width's on the M's and Horizon's than the rest of ESP/LTD. Might not make a difference, but I can only play guitars with wide nut widths. Jacks up my hands otherwise.




Yes I did see the 43mm. But I am assuming I am not a good enough guitarist to notice 1mm difference haha


----------



## Ikke

General PSA

ESP now offers the Custom Lab Ultimate Series which is basically all of the custom hardware used on the Exhibition series.

https://espguitars.co.jp/parts/esp-custom-lab/esp-custom-lab-ultimate-series/

The Direction bridge goes really well
with a guitar with pickup rings






and Kusabi bridge looks really great. It’d be cool to see this on more production basses (but, I doubt it).






They look comfy. Pretty dope.


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> General PSA
> 
> ESP now offers the Custom Lab Ultimate Series which is basically all of the custom hardware used on the Exhibition series.
> 
> https://espguitars.co.jp/parts/esp-custom-lab/esp-custom-lab-ultimate-series/
> 
> The Direction bridge goes really well
> with a guitar pickup rings
> 
> View attachment 83055
> 
> View attachment 83058
> 
> 
> and Kusabi bridge looks really great. It’d be cool to see this on more production basses (but, I doubt it).
> 
> View attachment 83056
> 
> View attachment 83057
> 
> 
> The look comfy. Pretty dope.



I love all of this but those are some outrageous prices.


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> I love all of this but those are some outrageous prices.



Totally agree. The Direction is $450. Wild. I’ll take a Hipshot for $100, Bob.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Those pickup rings are pretty cool, but yikes on pricing. Still want them though.


----------



## narad

ESP launches line of custom anodized phones:


----------



## JD27

Definitely cool, but holy shit, those costs all most as much as some of my guitars!


----------



## protest

Flappydoodle said:


> Yes I did see the 43mm. But I am assuming I am not a good enough guitarist to notice 1mm difference haha



Haha trust me it's not about being good, it's about your wrist. I have wrist issues so I notice. You'll probably notice, but I doubt it would be an issue for you.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> Definitely cool, but holy shit, those costs all most as much as some of my guitars!



$1000 for a bass bridge? No, thanks...


----------



## Flappydoodle

narad said:


> ESP launches line of custom anodized phones:



They do look good. It always struck me as strange how anything from an Epiphone junior to the highest end ESP custom shop is still using super cheap and shitty, ugly coloured plastic for pickup rings. 

I could imagine the silver, brown, black etc looking amazing on normal finishes. And the bright colours are awesome if you’re doing some themed build.


----------



## Ikke

1b4n3z said:


> Two original series and a custom, sounds pretty good



This is ultra late, but there was an M-II Custom that popped up on Yahoo Aucs, and I thought about sending it to you. Not sure if it's your thing, but remembered you had all the M-II Customs.


----------



## Spicypickles

Flappydoodle said:


> They do look good. It always struck me as strange how anything from an Epiphone junior to the highest end ESP custom shop is still using super cheap and shitty, ugly coloured plastic for pickup rings.
> 
> I could imagine the silver, brown, black etc looking amazing on normal finishes. And the bright colours are awesome if you’re doing some themed build.



Bright and cheap looking they may be, they aren’t plastic.


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> Is there a relationship between ESP USA customs and Schecter US masterworks?


Nothing about the current configuration, but my 97 USA Horizon was built by John Gaudesi who is now a Schecter Masterbuilder. 
Also, that guitar is incredible.


----------



## garga

narad said:


> I love all of this but those are some outrageous prices.



actually they are not as bad as they seem. i was in the midst of specing out my custom guitar and originally had a quote for a floyd - when i saw these designs, i decided i needed to have them. swapped out my floyd for the direction bridge and also the pickup rings for no extra cost. maybe my dealer was being nice, but it definitely isnt as bad as it seems


----------



## peterbee

A cool NGD, I picked this Eclipse up without realizing it was a NAMM piece from this year lol. This is my first USA ESP and my first Eclipse. 

Musician's Friend listed it a few months back and I really liked it, but I assumed it would be one of the 'limited' runs like the myrtlewood/black limba ones for example. None of the details on the site were accurate, just generic copy paste from a mahogany / maple USA Eclipse. 

But I liked this particular top so I called to order it a couple weeks ago and to confirm the specs, even got a little discount from them, and was nicely surprised when I got the spec sheet, and later on found it in all of the ESP walk through videos I had already watched. Totally stoked! Plays as nice as you'd expect of course. SNS pups.


----------



## Samark

Not mine. This is awesome


----------



## 1b4n3z

Ikke said:


> This is ultra late, but there was an M-II Custom that popped up on Yahoo Aucs, and I thought about sending it to you. Not sure if it's your thing, but remembered you had all the M-II Customs.


Oh wow, that's definitely my kind of an M-II :O I'm sure that's not in my budget, on the other hand


----------



## Ikke

1b4n3z said:


> Oh wow, that's definitely my kind of an M-II :O I'm sure that's not in my budget, on the other hand



It was less $2K, if I remember correctly. Here's another interesting one that just popped up. And there's a plain black one (like your other ones) for $1K.


----------



## feraledge

Samark said:


> Not mine. This is awesome
> 
> View attachment 83157


This is super fucking slick.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ikke said:


> It was less $2K, if I remember correctly. Here's another interesting one that just popped up. And there's a plain black one (like your other ones) for $1K.


Where do I find the black one for 1k?


----------



## possumkiller

Samark said:


> Not mine. This is awesome
> 
> View attachment 83157


Who did you go through for the pickguard? I had used one from terrapin island but it was slightly off on the lower horn.


----------



## Ikke

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Where do I find the black one for 1k?



It’s on Yahoo Auctions
https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r422797255


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ikke said:


> It’s on Yahoo Auctions
> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r422797255


I’m not the best at figuring these things out. There isn’t an option to translate the auction. It looks like it is damaged or dirty? How do I go about finding more details. I’d really like to buy it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Double.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ikke said:


> It’s on Yahoo Auctions
> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r422797255


Translated most of it. Seems risky to ship to the US without a proper case and all. Me thinks risk outweighs the potential reward here.


----------



## Ikke

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’m not the best at figuring these things out. There isn’t an option to translate the auction. It looks like it is damaged or dirty? How do I go about finding more details. I’d really like to buy it.



Buyee link https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/r422797255

Scroll down and it has translate button.


----------



## Ikke

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Translated most of it. Seems risky to ship to the US without a proper case and all. Me thinks risk outweighs the potential reward here.



Unless you have some way of buying directly off of YA, then you're going to have to go through a 3rd party anyway and they will likely repackage it. I imported my green viper from japan and it came in a ESP soft case like that one. Had no issues.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ikke said:


> Unless you have some way of buying directly off of YA, then you're going to have to go through a 3rd party anyway and they will likely repackage it. I imported my green viper from japan and it came in a ESP soft case like that one. Had no issues.


The horror!!! Gas is unbelievably high. I’m going to wait overnight and decide tomorrow.


----------



## Ikke

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The horror!!! Gas is unbelievably high. I’m going to wait overnight and decide tomorrow.



Only 18 hours left and folks are still bidding. That and middleman expenses might put it out of wherever you want it. 

If you're looking for something specific, I can be on the lookout and just let you know if something comes up.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Translated most of it. Seems risky to ship to the US without a proper case and all. Me thinks risk outweighs the potential reward here.



I've bought 7 or so guitars from Japan (5 of which were through Buyee), most without a hardcase. I've never had a single incident of damage or errors with shipping. Buyee in particular packages them fairly well, though that's an additional cost on top of what you see when bidding, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ikke said:


> Only 18 hours left and folks are still bidding. That and middleman expenses might put it out of wherever you want it.
> 
> If you're looking for something specific, I can be on the lookout and just let you know if something comes up.


I’m looking for an M1 or an M2 in HS configuration. Preference reverse HS, ebony board. Prefer a metallic color, but I really am not too picky on color.


----------



## Shawn

I just received a message from Nick at Axe Palace saying my E-II M-II 7 NT has shipped (from Japan). Am excited as I purchased the guitar about 6-8 weeks ago. 

I can’t wait.......tons of pics and NGD to come.


----------



## Ikke

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’m looking for an M1 or an M2 in HS configuration. Preference reverse HS, ebony board. Prefer a metallic color, but I really am not too picky on color.



Here you go.

Reverb - ESP M-II Custom (1990) - Gunmetal Blue
https://reverb.com/item/34769071-es...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=34769071

Metallic, HS, Ebony, Reversed Head


----------



## mbardu

Ikke said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Reverb - ESP M-II Custom (1990) - Gunmetal Blue
> https://reverb.com/item/34769071-es...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=34769071
> 
> Metallic, HS, Ebony, Reversed Head



Ouchie that price.


----------



## Ikke

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’m looking for an M1 or an M2 in HS configuration. Preference reverse HS, ebony board. Prefer a metallic color, but I really am not too picky on color.



And one more, but in snow white. I think you can use Rinkya to buy off digimart. I used Rinkya to get one of my vipers. No issues.

Cheers. 

https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop3420/DS06268376/


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ikke said:


> And one more, but in snow white. I think you can use Rinkya to buy off digimart. I used Rinkya to get one of my vipers. No issues.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop3420/DS06268376/
> 
> View attachment 83216


Blimey! That’s a beauty!!!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ikke said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Reverb - ESP M-II Custom (1990) - Gunmetal Blue
> https://reverb.com/item/34769071-es...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=34769071
> 
> Metallic, HS, Ebony, Reversed Head


I would also go for a single hum job. You really keep yer thumb on these don’t you? What’s your collection like?


----------



## Ikke

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You really keep yer thumb on these don’t you?



Actually, I really don't. I just happen to come across stuff and remember where I found it, honestly. Also, often people are looking for JDM ESP's (as they're more rare), so it's best to use JP resources.



Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I would also go for a single hum job.



Single Hum is going to be much more rare as the M-I was phased out pretty early. By my estimation, M-I's are going to come up more often in the non-reversed lawsuit head style. Might affect price.

Also, I made an assumption that you're looking for Mirage Customs (neck thru M's). Do you care whether it's Custom/CTM (NTB) or Deluxe (Bolt-On)?



Dumple Stilzkin said:


> What’s your collection like?



I have 1 Stream Bass, 4 Viper 7's, and 2 Horizons. The Stream and one viper were stateside. All the rest were imports from Japan.


----------



## Samark

This is a really classy Horizon. Reverb link (Sold): https://reverb.com/uk/item/16157000-esp-custom-shop-horizon


----------



## Ikke

Samark said:


> This is a really classy Horizon. Reverb link (Sold): https://reverb.com/uk/item/16157000-esp-custom-shop-horizon



That one had been floating around for a while.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

What does everything think of a Horizon III or MII compared to a production RG, middle of the line for both? Just curious.


----------



## Shawn

Here’s mine-


----------



## feraledge

TheBolivianSniper said:


> What does everything think of a Horizon III or MII compared to a production RG, middle of the line for both? Just curious.


Pretty massively different. Unless it’s an M with bolt on extra thin flat neck they are totally different beasts. I’d take the ESPs, personally.


----------



## Adieu

TheBolivianSniper said:


> What does everything think of a Horizon III or MII compared to a production RG, middle of the line for both? Just curious.



It's positioned way higher than most "production" RGs, compare to top of the line

RGs will have much flatter neck profiles


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Adieu said:


> It's positioned way higher than most "production" RGs, compare to top of the line
> 
> RGs will have much flatter neck profiles



I've always heard esp necks are a little thicker. Not always my sort of thing but you never know.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Extra Thin U is a pretty thin neck, though maybe not original Wizard thin. I prefer having a slight amount of heft to the shape, personally. Thin U is just about perfect. Suhr's Modern Elliptical is really good, too.


----------



## Adieu

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I've always heard esp necks are a little thicker. Not always my sort of thing but you never know.



ESP 6 string necks are mostly like halfway between Ibanez RG and Fender Telecaster


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

ESP necks will be quite different from one another even if they are listed as the same profile. For example, I used to own an E-II Mystique and I've played an E-II Horizon, Horizon II, Horizon III, and Eclipse model--all having 'Thin U' neck shapes. While some felt 'similar', there were a few that felt radically different from the others. The E-II Mystique, Horizon, and Eclipse had more 'chunk' to their necks (deeper/thicker): I would call these a 'Standard/Regular U'; while the Horizon II and III's were not near as chunky and would be what I would consider a more proper 'Thin U'.


----------



## Spicypickles

ESP necks are also narrower, not everyone likes that. I love it, personally.


----------



## Flappydoodle

AkiraSpectrum said:


> ESP necks will be quite different from one another even if they are listed as the same profile. For example, I used to own an E-II Mystique and I've played an E-II Horizon, Horizon II, Horizon III, and Eclipse model--all having 'Thin U' neck shapes. While some felt 'similar', there were a few that felt radically different from the others. The E-II Mystique, Horizon, and Eclipse had more 'chunk' to their necks (deeper/thicker): I would call these a 'Standard/Regular U'; while the Horizon II and III's were not near as chunky and would be what I would consider a more proper 'Thin U'.



This. When I went to the shop in Tokyo and played 15+ Horizons (from Ltd, Eii, Original, Custom Shop, and some Edwards etc) there was quite a bit of variation. I spent maybe 2 hours playing a bunch of them back-to-back, so differences were more obvious than relying on memory.

But almost all of them on the spec list say "thin U", so I don't think that labelling is consistent at all.


----------



## technomancer

So umm, incoming

EDIT: seller backed out and refunded my payment 

View media item 3154


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> So umm, incoming
> 
> View media item 3154



Nice. You bought it from Reza?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Nice. You bought it from Reza?



Yep, a couple minutes ago. Timing worked out as while the red isn't my favorite color, I've been looking at these recently. Got to confess the temptation to do something crazy with Mike Learn is strong.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Yep, a couple minutes ago. Timing worked out as while the red isn't my favorite color, I've been looking at these recently. Got to confess the temptation to do something crazy with Mike Learn is strong.



Hell yea - my worry though is the carve top though. Everything I see Mike do is on flat bodies. I had the same sort of thought on refinishing my Horizon -- thought about crackles for a long time but in the end thought they look best on flat guitars and I'd get a metallic color to show the curves.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Hell yea - my worry though is the carve top though. Everything I see Mike do is on flat bodies. I had the same sort of thought on refinishing my Horizon -- thought about crackles for a long time but in the end thought they look best on flat guitars and I'd get a metallic color to show the curves.



A flip-flop finish or neon color is always an option for me as well. That said if planned right I think something like combat jet graphic could be killer on the carve.

Right now I just want it to get here safe so I can play it and decide if I like the pickups


----------



## Blytheryn

technomancer said:


> A flip-flop finish or neon color is always an option for me as well. That said if planned right I think something like combat jet graphic could be killer on the carve.
> 
> Right now I just want it to get here safe so I can play it and decide if I like the pickups



Yes on the fighter jet graphics.


----------



## technomancer

LAMENESS Reza just backed out and refunded me


----------



## Steinmetzify

He say why?


----------



## Blytheryn

technomancer said:


> LAMENESS Reza just backed out and refunded me



Well that’s a bit of a dick move?


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> He say why?



Losing too much money on the deal. If he had asked BEFORE refunding me I would have kicked in more cash, but whatever.


----------



## Andromalia

technomancer said:


> Losing too much money on the deal.



Er, he realised that after setting his price lol ?


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> LAMENESS Reza just backed out and refunded me



Lame. I don't get all the hate he gets on rig-talk and FB in general, but this...this is like one of the cardinal sins of the gear trading world...Doesn't exactly help his case here.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Lame. I don't get all the hate he gets on rig-talk and FB in general, but this...this is like one of the cardinal sins of the gear trading world...Doesn't exactly help his case here.



It's a bummer especially since if he had just said "I don't want to sell below X" it would have prevented the whole thing and I would have probably met the price since I was willing to go closer to what he had it on reverb for than what we agreed on for a price. Oh well.


----------



## mlp187

technomancer said:


> So umm, incoming
> 
> View media item 3154


My favorite horizon. Nice. Big time congrats.

Edit: fuck. Sorry man :_(


----------



## Spicypickles

What a doucher, that’s so shitty


----------



## protest

narad said:


> Lame. I don't get all the hate he gets on rig-talk and FB in general, but this...this is like one of the cardinal sins of the gear trading world...Doesn't exactly help his case here.



I remember he had a thread posted there about how everyone on Rig-Talk way overpriced their gear in the classifieds section, while simultaneously having a plain white SL2 Custom Select posted for $2,600.

I thought that pretty much summed him up.


----------



## Shawn

Some more I took today-


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I'm seriously interested in an arrow black metal but I'd have to drop my RG for one. I have an EMG Alexi Laiho that I need a 1 pickup guitar for and those arrows look killer.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

protest said:


> I remember he had a thread posted there about how everyone on Rig-Talk way overpriced their gear in the classifieds section, while simultaneously having a plain white SL2 Custom Select posted for $2,600.
> 
> I thought that pretty much summed him up.



He does YouTube amp demos right? I've been watching the hell out of those.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I'm seriously interested in an arrow black metal but I'd have to drop my RG for one. I have an EMG Alexi Laiho that I need a 1 pickup guitar for and those arrows look killer.


The black metal line is really awesome for the price point. I've played a bunch and owned a viper baritone 7 from that line that I miss dearly because it sounded monstrous.


----------



## SERP

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I'm seriously interested in an arrow black metal but I'd have to drop my RG for one. I have an EMG Alexi Laiho that I need a 1 pickup guitar for and those arrows look killer.


Before they added the Arrow I was hoping they made a Black Metal V2 but instead they made the Arrow which like you I'm interested in but I may just get the Eclipse version just because it looks so tough


----------



## narad

Just a heads-up that there's one of those gross-as-shit burl resin guitars you all like up for grabs an yahoo:

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/w413213074


----------



## Steinmetzify

New old Viper. 2011, great shape for a GC find. Nothing really I can see, except for the ubiquitous hole in the top bout where someone moved the strap pin and GC moved it back.

Drop B with some 12-54s, sounds sick and doomy. Dig it, solid as fuck. 

Headed out of town in a few days, it’ll get dropped off with my guy for a complete setup for when I get back.


----------



## Hollowway

Wait, is the seller allowed to cancel a sale that's already been made on Reverb? I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Chanson

Hollowway said:


> Wait, is the seller allowed to cancel a sale that's already been made on Reverb? I didn't know that was possible.



They can, I've had people cancel and refund me before. Not sure if they're supposed to provide a valid reason other than changing their mind.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> Wait, is the seller allowed to cancel a sale that's already been made on Reverb? I didn't know that was possible.



Of course. Items listed aren't exclusive to reverb. You can wake up and have an item sold in two places. You can damage or break it after sale which would essentially void the idea of delivering the advertised item. You can simple say, hey, the hype on this item blew up this week and now I want it. Someone can notice the item they wanted sold and just message you directly to offer you more money. Nothing at all binding about a reverb sale, and they can fall apart for all sorts of reasons on the spectrum of totally reasonable to ethically questionable.


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Of course. Items listed aren't exclusive to reverb. You can wake up and have an item sold in two places. You can damage or break it after sale which would essentially void the idea of delivering the advertised item. You can simple say, hey, the hype on this item blew up this week and now I want it. Someone can notice the item they wanted sold and just message you directly to offer you more money. Nothing at all binding about a reverb sale, and they can fall apart for all sorts of reasons on the spectrum of totally reasonable to ethically questionable.


One more reason I don't like Reverb. It's becoming a, "I don't need to sell anything, but I'll list everything at a high price, and if someone wants it, they can have it." I miss the days of people posting stuff they are actually motivated to sell. 

Anyway, that's enough of me dragging this OT. Carry on!


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> One more reason I don't like Reverb. It's becoming a, "I don't need to sell anything, but I'll list everything at a high price, and if someone wants it, they can have it." I miss the days of people posting stuff they are actually motivated to sell.
> 
> Anyway, that's enough of me dragging this OT. Carry on!



I hear you, but it's also hard to go there with a "I want to sell this, and I'll list it at a reasonable price to do so" when the take-home from the sales keeps becoming lower and lower.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

What’s the view on the EIi Mii with 81s in it?

Eiis are a bit thin on the ground in the U.K. and I’ve seen a see thru black I like the look of. I’ve got an eclipse I like but am keen to try the mii as I’m more of a super Strat player (more comfortable seated)it’s got a Floyd, EMG 81s! Ebony board etc


----------



## Millul

The Thing Upstairs said:


> What’s the view on the EIi Mii with 81s in it?
> 
> Eiis are a bit thin on the ground in the U.K. and I’ve seen a see thru black I like the look of. I’ve got an eclipse I like but am keen to try the mii as I’m more of a super Strat player (more comfortable seated)it’s got a Floyd, EMG 81s! Ebony board etc



Do it. I miss mine, a lot (and it*s not too far fetched to think that the one you*re eyeing was indeed the one I've sold time ago (if you're looking at a used one).


----------



## feraledge

The Thing Upstairs said:


> What’s the view on the EIi Mii with 81s in it?
> 
> Eiis are a bit thin on the ground in the U.K. and I’ve seen a see thru black I like the look of. I’ve got an eclipse I like but am keen to try the mii as I’m more of a super Strat player (more comfortable seated)it’s got a Floyd, EMG 81s! Ebony board etc


There will be no regrets in this purchase. You must do it.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

Thanks @Millul and @feraledge 

I’m looking at a new one. I know it may not hold its value as well as some other brands but like the option to return it if it’s not my cup of tea (unlikely).


----------



## bon_au

E-II Horizon III

Loving this guitar


----------



## bon_au

(double post sorry)


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Well my esp is now gone but it was nice while I had it, just wanted something different.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

bon_au said:


> E-II Horizon III
> 
> Loving this guitar


wow that is awesome!


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

I’ve just joined the club (second time) with an EII MII in see thru black. 

needed a little bit of a setup and have restrung with 10-42s and it is flawless. Instant bond / love it. 

im not sure about the EMGs yet though, does anyone have any suggestions?

I’m tempted by the Fishman Merrows or moderns but am more of a passive player usually. If passive it’d ether be bkp juggs or something from Seymour or Dimarzio

inspire me please folks.


----------



## feraledge

The Thing Upstairs said:


> I’ve just joined the club (second time) with an EII MII in see thru black.
> 
> needed a little bit of a setup and have restrung with 10-42s and it is flawless. Instant bond / love it.
> 
> im not sure about the EMGs yet though, does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I’m tempted by the Fishman Merrows or moderns but am more of a passive player usually. If passive it’d ether be bkp juggs or something from Seymour or Dimarzio
> 
> inspire me please folks.


Pickup recommendations require a minimum of one or more photos of said guitar. 

That said, I love MIIs. I use passives and haven't been swayed by Fishmans. In my last MII I did a Nazgul in the bridge and it sounded solid. However I bought a Full Shred for my Black Metal M but just haven't put it in yet. That body is alder and yours mahogany with a maple top, which I find sounds great with a full shred. 
If you want something that's just cut and more mids and high? Black winter is a good one.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

feraledge said:


> Pickup recommendations require a minimum of one or more photos of said guitar.
> 
> That said, I love MIIs. I use passives and haven't been swayed by Fishmans. In my last MII I did a Nazgul in the bridge and it sounded solid. However I bought a Full Shred for my Black Metal M but just haven't put it in yet. That body is alder and yours mahogany with a maple top, which I find sounds great with a full shred.
> If you want something that's just cut and more mids and high? Black winter is a good one.



Thanks for the suggestion - its this one: https://www.espguitars.com/products/10034-e-ii-m-ii-fm-stblk

I’ll try and figure out how to post pics when I’ve taken some (need better light as its a dark guitar).

I’ve got as Nazgul / Sentient in my Mayones. The Nazgul is nice below E standard but a bit too toppy for me at standard. Sweet spot to my ear is in d standard. Really like the sentient in any tuning
I want to keep this one in E (at least for now) - will check out the shred.


----------



## possumkiller

On today's episode of blacked, I finally finished my M10 with new hardware. I also dyed a fretboard for the first time.


----------



## mlp187

@possumkiller that looks great. Makes me think I need a non-Gibson w/ a TOM in my collection.


----------



## Rotatous

Finally got some group shots of these two:


----------



## Zhysick

mlp187 said:


> @possumkiller that looks great. Makes me think I need a non-Gibson w/ a TOM in my collection.



Yes, you do


----------



## jwguitar

Church2224 said:


> I am not sure that we have a thread on this or not as I looked but no show.
> 
> So as the title says, show us your ESPs!



Here is my ESP LTD Xtone PS1000


----------



## John

Here's my first two Eclipse guitars. The white Eclipse II is my first guitar from ESP. While this red one is no longer in my possession, I was recently able to finally replace it with a similar albeit nicer one earlier this year. Also made from around that timeframe.







I also owned a 5 string bass from the LTD line a few years ago.


----------



## jwguitar

johnucol said:


> Here's my first two Eclipse guitars. The white Eclipse II is my first guitar from ESP. While this red one is no longer in my possession, I was recently able to finally replace it with a similar albeit nicer one earlier this year. Also made from around that timeframe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also owned a 5 string bass from the LTD line a few years ago.



Those look like really amazing guitars and that bass looks top notch as well!


----------



## troyguitar

Well last week I decided to stripe up my LTD in tribute to the late great EVH. I did it with masking tape intending for it to be temporary, but now that it's on there I kind of want it to be permanent. Anyone have a good idea on how to achieve that (or how it might look if I just leave the masking tape on there)?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

troyguitar said:


> Well last week I decided to stripe up my LTD in tribute to the late great EVH. I did it with masking tape intending for it to be temporary, but now that it's on there I kind of want it to be permanent. Anyone have a good idea on how to achieve that (or how it might look if I just leave the masking tape on there)?


easiest is taping off anywhere you don't want to be black, then spraypainting the lines.


----------



## ScatteredDimension

possumkiller said:


> On today's episode of blacked, I finally finished my M10 with new hardware. I also dyed a fretboard for the first time.
> View attachment 85397
> View attachment 85398


Interested in how did you go about your dyeing process


----------



## possumkiller

ScatteredDimension said:


> Interested in how did you go about your dyeing process


I bought a bottle of fiebings and dabbed it on with the supplied applicator. A very tiny bit goes a really long way. Try to tape up shit you don't want dyed but expect the dye to bleed through the tape anyway. There were a couple of spots on the back of the neck I had to go over with fine sandpaper to get the dye off the finish.

Next time I might try something like elmer's school glue around the edges of the parts I don't want dyed. Or something else that can be applied and peeled off later that sticks better than tape.


----------



## soliloquy

bumping this as i'm disappointed at how fast the EC-256's prices have gone up.
I remember some 10 years ago the guitar was about $250 CAD.
Now, its being sold for about $750 CAD. Now i wonder if its because its quality has gone up, or inflation, or a combination of other things. At $750, its not too far off from the EC-400/500/1000/1001 series. 

debating on the EC256 in white, or EC1001T in white. I prefer the EC1001T only because of its cream binding. The black binding on 256 seems to stick out too much and i prefer the subtle class of the 1001. But I'm going to mod the hell out of it, maybe i can suck it up and just get the 256. Finding them used in white is a rather challenge. Finding ANY used is even more difficult in Canada.


----------



## Ted Pikul

Better photos to come, I hope, but I'm out of my mind right now about my new E-II Horizon FR.


















So much guitar. Honestly, there's zero hype, and it seems like they only make 10s. I guess it's okay if no one knows. More for us.


----------



## NickS

^Mmmmmm, cockstock


----------



## absolutego

Sup dudes, first time posting despite being a lurker here since I was a teenager. Here's my E-II M-2 that I scooped up from GC over the summer. I also had a E-II TB-7 for a hot minute that was really sweet, but I just couldn't get on with the 27" when playing leads. Planning on swapping out the EMGs with a DiMarzio Crunchlab and Liquifire, and installing a Freeway pickup selector as well.


----------



## xzyryabx

Latest family member!
(...and yes, the USA custom is filthy...why are you zooming in that much anyway you voyeurs?!)


----------



## NCASO96

What are your thoughts on the overall build quality of the newer ESP/LTD line?

I'm interested in the new LTD JM (Josh Middleton) guitar


----------



## mlp187

The newer LTDs are great. Really great. If you’re buying from a retailer with a return policy there is no reason to pick one up, since you can return it if you decide it’s not for you.


----------



## NCASO96

mlp187 said:


> The newer LTDs are great. Really great. If you’re buying from a retailer with a return policy there is no reason to pick one up, since you can return it if you decide it’s not for you.




thanks appreciate it.


----------



## feraledge

Ted Pikul said:


> Better photos to come, I hope, but I'm out of my mind right now about my new E-II Horizon FR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much guitar. Honestly, there's zero hype, and it seems like they only make 10s. I guess it's okay if no one knows. More for us.


This is what I’m here for. Love that finish too. Congrats!


----------



## jwguitar




----------



## Shawn




----------



## soliloquy

i know the following question is a broad one, with lots of generalization, but i'm wondering if someone has any experience in this department:
for those who have tried guitars in the multiple ranges of LTD/Edwards/ESP, is there a general trend on how guitars feel in hand, when playing unplugged? as in, is there one particular series (be it the 256, 400, 500, 1000, edwards, e-II etc) that always chimes like a bell, vibrates in your hands more than others, and sounds full and articulate unplugged?

i know, electric guitars are meant to be played plugged in, blah blah blah. change pickups, and sound changes. dont care about what they sound plugged in.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soliloquy said:


> i know the following question is a broad one, with lots of generalization, but i'm wondering if someone has any experience in this department:
> for those who have tried guitars in the multiple ranges of LTD/Edwards/ESP, is there a general trend on how guitars feel in hand, when playing unplugged? as in, is there one particular series (be it the 256, 400, 500, 1000, edwards, e-II etc) that always chimes like a bell, vibrates in your hands more than others, and sounds full and articulate unplugged?
> 
> i know, electric guitars are meant to be played plugged in, blah blah blah. change pickups, and sound changes. dont care about what they sound plugged in.


wood is an organic material and varies wildly, so no, there's no broad generalizations to make like that ime. I've played and owned a good amount of exceptional LTDs (mostly 1000 series and black metal line), and some really exceptional E-IIs but I wouldn't use those to extrapolate across their whole line.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

https://www.auctionzip.com/auction-...N0eoSaPZHhpbNFGHxffeP8p-1Wf-JXu4_-sZf-LQ8K9Sc


----------



## soliloquy

KnightBrolaire said:


> wood is an organic material and varies wildly, so no, there's no broad generalizations to make like that ime. I've played and owned a good amount of exceptional LTDs (mostly 1000 series and black metal line), and some really exceptional E-IIs but I wouldn't use those to extrapolate across their whole line.



id argue with that, as most PRS and PRS SE guitars ive played just dont seem alive in my hands, and dont chime as loud as iv'e experienced with other guitars (not saying anything about their built quality). same applies to most Korean guitars ive tried by pretty much every brand. For whatever reason, whatever guitars i've tried from Japan, specifically, have all (but one, Aria PRO) have sung great unplugged, and vibrated as if they are alive. That applies to all Japanese Jacksons, a few epiphone, tokai, edwards (just one so far that i've tried, mine), one ESP, several Ibanez...

In US guitars, several Gibson's, Jacksons, Charvel, Heritage etc.

I understand that wood is an organic material and it varies from guitar to guitar, yet as per my experience so far, certain brands and where they are built have had that certain something. 

here, there is a very limited stock of ESP/LTD guitars, thus asking if there is some sort of a trend. Last LTD i have tried was over a decade ago, and thought it was alright. maybe things have changed since then. 


(again, i'm not saying their built quality is bad in anyway. they all could be stellar guitars, but if they dont feel right in hands, doesn't matter what pickups are in them, to me)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soliloquy said:


> id argue with that, as most PRS and PRS SE guitars ive played just dont seem alive in my hands, and dont chime as loud as iv'e experienced with other guitars (not saying anything about their built quality). same applies to most Korean guitars ive tried by pretty much every brand. For whatever reason, whatever guitars i've tried from Japan, specifically, have all (but one, Aria PRO) have sung great unplugged, and vibrated as if they are alive. That applies to all Japanese Jacksons, a few epiphone, tokai, edwards (just one so far that i've tried, mine), one ESP, several Ibanez...
> 
> In US guitars, several Gibson's, Jacksons, Charvel, Heritage etc.
> 
> I understand that wood is an organic material and it varies from guitar to guitar, yet as per my experience so far, certain brands and where they are built have had that certain something.
> 
> here, there is a very limited stock of ESP/LTD guitars, thus asking if there is some sort of a trend. Last LTD i have tried was over a decade ago, and thought it was alright. maybe things have changed since then.
> 
> 
> (again, i'm not saying their built quality is bad in anyway. they all could be stellar guitars, but if they dont feel right in hands, doesn't matter what pickups are in them, to me)


Sounds like you have a lot of preconceived notions about guitars and how much manufacturing region matters. I've played great chinese guitars (squier, tanglewood), shitty indos (ibanez, schecter and jackson), great indos (ibanez, schecter, esp, jackson), shitty korean builds (strandberg, samick,mitchell,ibanez), great korean builds (ESP, Schecter, Ibanez), shitty usa builds (gibson, strandberg), great usa builds (PRS, gibson, charvel, dean, kiesel). I couldn't reliably say that x brand has x sound, given the huge amount of variables and specs.
I've played identically specced guitars that just don't have the same sound/ feel.
Manufacturing region doesn't matter anywhere near as much as overall QC and attention to detail imo.

Like I said, I personally have played and owned a bunch of great LTDs l/ E-IIs but I won't use those as means to extrapolate the quality of thousands of guitars. It's all completely subjective. I've played a few SEs that were better than some CEs. There's so much variation in wood that it's asinine to go "oh those 2 SEs I played were awesome, all of them must be this way" or "the one jackson I played was shit ergo all of them are shit". My point is that you can't reliably guarantee tonal reproducibility in wooden guitars. Now if we're talking manmade materials then yes, you can. Carbonfiber and arium "vibrate and ring in your hands more than others" and "sound full and articulate when unplugged" ime.
Personally if I wanted guitars to achieve what you want, I wouldn't even look at wooden guitars.


----------



## Ted Pikul

I'm really, really impressed by my new ESP E-II Horizon. I've paid similar money for Ibanez Prestige superstrats, and I really liked those guitars, but it seems to me that this ESP E-II is just on another level of construction quality. It may be the neck-thru - this is my first neck-thru guitar, after a bunch of Ibanez and Charvel bolt-ons and some Gibson set-necks. I'm wondering if that may be one of the reasons that this guitar stands out in terms of feel. I can really lean on this neck, like I don't on Ibanez Wizards, which I love. The extra mass, and the neck-thru, give you something to push against, with no strain (that I've detected yet). It's like a Dinky version of the old baseball bat-type necks (which I'm sure are still available on some Gibsons). Minimal bling, but a solid feeling all around. The electronics are brilliant. Coil-splitting works very well, and the humbucker voices are very usable. I've been calling this ESP E-II a superstrat for adults, but something tells me that's not what they want on the t-shirts.

I'm so impressed that I want to get at least one more of these. I just want to get a sense of whether the things that I like about the guitar are consistent in the line: craftsmanship, something very close to flawlessness (which is easier if you're not trying to do too much), superior tone. I'm specifically looking at models with passive pickups, and the passive pickups that are in these guitars have been put in many other guitars. I know that you can make them sound great, or you can make them sound boring. I hadn't played Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient before, and I love them now - in this guitar. If the Horizon-III that I'm looking at can do something similar with a Custom 5 and a Jazz (or a 59), and everything else that I like is there - feel, fit, finish, QC - then I'll take one for myself and one for my friend.

Are these guitars really this good?


----------



## Millul

IME, yes, they can. If Horizons had an arm contour, I don't think I'd need to play other guitars (I probably would do it regardelss, though  )


----------



## Ted Pikul

Millul said:


> IME, yes, they can. If Horizons had an arm contour, I don't think I'd need to play other guitars (I probably would do it regardelss, though  )



Funny thing is, the archtop seems to provide a little extra bit of contouring, intentionally or not. I love my RGs - all of them - but for whatever reason, this guitar sits more comfortably, both on my lap and below my arm.


----------



## Millul

Ted Pikul said:


> Funny thing is, the archtop seems to provide a little extra bit of contouring, intentionally or not. I love my RGs - all of them - but for whatever reason, this guitar sits more comfortably, both on my lap and below my arm.



Yeah, I'm really itching to give one a spin again...to see how it feels after a few years


----------



## feilong29

Anyone here who owns an ESP Jerk? I have one coming and am very excited! I think they were only in production for a year.


----------



## Blytheryn

feilong29 said:


> Anyone here who owns an ESP Jerk? I have one coming and am very excited! I think they were only in production for a year.



Nope, but now I want one!


----------



## feilong29

Blytheryn said:


> Nope, but now I want one!



Haha, never even heard of the model until a few days ago. I was trying to work a deal to get a rare Caparison Angelus and saw the Jerk and immediately hopped on it. About to live out my 80s hair metal dreams finally hehe. I just love that banana headstock.


----------



## Ted Pikul

feilong29 said:


> Anyone here who owns an ESP Jerk? I have one coming and am very excited! I think they were only in production for a year.



https://espguitars.co.jp/original/jerk/index_end.htm

I love the look, and the passive pickups. I still like tone knobs, but that wouldn't prevent me from getting one if it was cheap enough.


----------



## død

I love this guitar. Koa topped ‘95 M-II Deluxe, one of either 25 or 50.


----------



## Millul

død said:


> I love this guitar. Koa topped ‘95 M-II Deluxe, one of either 25 or 50.



God gracious, that's amazing! And it hits REALLY low, as I'm in the market for an M-II or Horizon...


----------



## død

Millul said:


> God gracious, that's amazing!


Thanks! It’s easily the sickest guitar I’ve ever owned, I love the not-so-subtle Reb Beach-vibes it gives off.


----------



## feraledge

død said:


> I love this guitar. Koa topped ‘95 M-II Deluxe, one of either 25 or 50.


That was worth hitting reply for. Nice!


----------



## Humbuck

Oh that's nice!!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

død said:


> I love this guitar. Koa topped ‘95 M-II Deluxe, one of either 25 or 50.


Damn dude, that’s a beauty.


----------



## jaxadam

død said:


> I love this guitar. Koa topped ‘95 M-II Deluxe, one of either 25 or 50.



Fantastic!


----------



## angl2k

Did ESP ever make 335 copies? I'm eyeballing this guitar but not sure if it's legit. Already asked the seller for more pics.














No description in the ad and no headstock pics so I'm sceptical...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

angl2k said:


> Did ESP ever make 335 copies? I'm eyeballing this guitar but not sure if it's legit. Already asked the seller for more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No description in the ad and no headstock pics so I'm sceptical...



I know they did under the Navigator brand.


----------



## angl2k

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know they did under the Navigator brand.



The Navigators seem to all have a double dot inlay on the 12th fret, this one has ESP? Maybe it's a weird one-off.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

angl2k said:


> The Navigators seem to all have a double dot inlay on the 12th fret, this one has ESP? Maybe it's a weird one-off.



Without more info, it's hard to say. ESP will make, and has made, practically everything and anything. 

But between no serial number database or home market catalogs, materials who knows. 

It's not like there aren't a million 335s out there. If this seems sketchy, run.


----------



## Steinmetzify

#1 lately. Thinking I’ll add at least 1 more this year.


----------



## Marked Man

My favorite personal ESP to date - Eclipse Std with 81/60. Very hard to photograph well indoors with artificial light, but it really jumps out in person or in the right light. Only thing I did was add Curt Mangan 10-46 and it is DONE.


----------



## feilong29

Finally got my ESP Jerk!


----------



## soliloquy

angl2k said:


> Did ESP ever make 335 copies? I'm eyeballing this guitar but not sure if it's legit. Already asked the seller for more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No description in the ad and no headstock pics so I'm sceptical...



Aside from Navigator, i know their Edwards and GrassRoots line has made that body type before, such as:




- Edwards 



- GrassRoots


----------



## BornToLooze

feilong29 said:


> Anyone here who owns an ESP Jerk? I have one coming and am very excited! I think they were only in production for a year.



Going by those pics it looks a lot like my custom shop.


----------



## soliloquy

same guitar popped up in my reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/guitars/comments/m2pcfi/question_how_much_should_i_ask_for_when_selling/

seems like the seller doens't know much either. there is a pic of the headstock on the back provided down in the text


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> same guitar popped up in my reddit:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/guitars/comments/m2pcfi/question_how_much_should_i_ask_for_when_selling/
> 
> seems like the seller doens't know much either. there is a pic of the headstock on the back provided down in the text



That headstock is...yikes.


----------



## soliloquy

MaxOfMetal said:


> That headstock is...yikes.



it does rub me the wrong way that there are no clear shots of the headstock from the front. 
there is no info on it online (not too hard to understand, but still, it appears to be from some sort of a series, meaning, there should be something online.
if it is from '91, then the case and guitar are too great a condition. sure, could have been a case queen, but still. 
if its a reissue, then again, there should have been something happening online. 
It could be a one off custom shop, but i highly doubt it. 

to give the selling benefit of the doubt, he has no knowledge on it, as it is his dad, who has passed away. Sure, that makes sense (no sarcasm there), but even then, more doesn't add up than adds up


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> it does rub me the wrong way that there are no clear shots of the headstock from the front.
> there is no info on it online (not too hard to understand, but still, it appears to be from some sort of a series, meaning, there should be something online.
> if it is from '91, then the case and guitar are too great a condition. sure, could have been a case queen, but still.
> if its a reissue, then again, there should have been something happening online.
> It could be a one off custom shop, but i highly doubt it.
> 
> to give the selling benefit of the doubt, he has no knowledge on it, as it is his dad, who has passed away. Sure, that makes sense (no sarcasm there), but even then, more doesn't add up than adds up



There is a clear shot of both the front and back of the headstock in the link and neither are encouraging.


----------



## soliloquy

the link doesn't have the front full headstock. It cuts it mid point. Another picture is too grainy/blurry to make out whats happening with it. But yes, still agree, something is off.


EDIT: Neverminded, the second link must have been edited to add the front AFTER i posted it...or maybe i didn't see it the first time around? Just checked it, and sure and behold, there it is. still seems off. Granted, i'm no ESP expert, but still seems off to me.


----------



## angl2k

My god seeing that headstock pick instantly turned me off lol.. thanks guys for pitching in.. the Edwards or Navigator 335s look much more appealing.


----------



## soliloquy

angl2k said:


> My god seeing that headstock pick instantly turned me off lol.. thanks guys for pitching in.. the Edwards or Navigator 335s look much more appealing.



I wish i could say something about Navigators, but i've never had to try one out. Edwards, on the other hand, if they are anything like my LP, will be brilliant guitars! I wont be surprised if the GrassRoots guitars are half decent


----------



## Flappydoodle

ESP Original Horizon III 

This thing is just gorgeous. Plays beautifully. And the build quality is as close to flawless as I can comprehend. I had to wait a few months while they finished building it, and it came from Japan with the absolute best setup I've ever played on a guitar. Even better than Aristides.

A definite step up from E-II. The fretboard is not dyed like an E-II, and the binding quality is better. I attached a close-up. You can see it's super "straight", perfectly aligned, and more or less seamless with the fretboard.


----------



## Millul

Gorgeous!


----------



## soliloquy

Flappydoodle said:


> ESP Original Horizon III
> 
> This thing is just gorgeous. Plays beautifully. And the build quality is as close to flawless as I can comprehend. I had to wait a few months while they finished building it, and it came from Japan with the absolute best setup I've ever played on a guitar. Even better than Aristides.
> 
> A definite step up from E-II. The fretboard is not dyed like an E-II, and the binding quality is better. I attached a close-up. You can see it's super "straight", perfectly aligned, and more or less seamless with the fretboard.
> 
> View attachment 91572
> 
> View attachment 91573
> View attachment 91574
> View attachment 91575
> View attachment 91576



is that Pearl White (shimmers/glitter and can look purple or green in certain light), snow white, Olympic white, or some thing else?
gorgeous guitar! 

and by 'original', im assuming its a pre E-II guitar? I thought E-II was the same thing, just name change?


----------



## NickS

soliloquy said:


> is that Pearl White (shimmers/glitter and can look purple or green in certain light), snow white, Olympic white, or some thing else?
> gorgeous guitar!
> 
> and by 'original', im assuming its a pre E-II guitar? I thought E-II was the same thing, just name change?


I believe "Original" is currently the series being produced in Japan that still say ESP on the headstock, versus the Japanese-made E-II. And they are a step above the E-II in quality and appearance.....


----------



## Viginez

soliloquy said:


> and by 'original', im assuming its a pre E-II guitar? I thought E-II was the same thing, just name change?


no.
e2 was the esp standard series, regular production models, made in japan.
everything else named esp (now, after e2 was introduced) is now made in the custom shop in japan. the originals are production series and there is also the full customs you can order.


----------



## feraledge

Flappydoodle said:


> ESP Original Horizon III
> 
> This thing is just gorgeous. Plays beautifully. And the build quality is as close to flawless as I can comprehend. I had to wait a few months while they finished building it, and it came from Japan with the absolute best setup I've ever played on a guitar. Even better than Aristides.
> 
> A definite step up from E-II. The fretboard is not dyed like an E-II, and the binding quality is better. I attached a close-up. You can see it's super "straight", perfectly aligned, and more or less seamless with the fretboard.
> 
> View attachment 91572
> 
> View attachment 91573
> View attachment 91574
> View attachment 91575
> View attachment 91576


Oh that is just too sick. Congrats, that’s exceptional.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Viginez said:


> no.
> e2 was the esp standard series, regular production models, made in japan.
> everything else named esp (now, after e2 was introduced) is now made in the custom shop in japan. the originals are production series and there is also the full customs you can order.




People on the ESP guitar fanatics group say e2 are made in China and assembled in Japan or something.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

soul_lip_mike said:


> People on the ESP guitar fanatics group say e2 are made in China and assembled in Japan or something.


There’s also a fair amount of people that think the Earth is flat too.


----------



## Flappydoodle

soliloquy said:


> is that Pearl White (shimmers/glitter and can look purple or green in certain light), snow white, Olympic white, or some thing else?
> gorgeous guitar!
> 
> and by 'original', im assuming its a pre E-II guitar? I thought E-II was the same thing, just name change?



It is pearlescent gold. You can see the gold in some light conditions. Camera doesn’t really do it justice, but you can see it somewhat in the ‘full body’ shot. 



soul_lip_mike said:


> People on the ESP guitar fanatics group say e2 are made in China and assembled in Japan or something.



Definitely not. It’s a factory which is in Japan basically. My friend is an endorsed ESP artist and he’s been there, met the staff, seen his signature models in production etc


----------



## soliloquy

soul_lip_mike said:


> People on the ESP guitar fanatics group say e2 are made in China and assembled in Japan or something.



it was a long held belief that their Edwards line were also doing the same, but that was disproven. Moreover, even if they are built in China, if the guitars feel/play this well, then it doesn't matter where they are made/built/etc. a good guitar is a good guitar. Regardless of the theory, E-II are Japanese made. 



Flappydoodle said:


> It is pearlescent gold. You can see the gold in some light conditions. Camera doesn’t really do it justice, but you can see it somewhat in the ‘full body’ shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not. It’s a factory which is in Japan basically. My friend is an endorsed ESP artist and he’s been there, met the staff, seen his signature models in production etc



okay, i'm aware of that finish, and it sure is beautiful!!! not that its the same, but my old Peavey had that type of finish, and it was such a subtle beauty as the colors changed accordingly. And super hard to photograph too


----------



## feraledge

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> There’s also a fair amount of people that think the Earth is flat too.


This is the best and only reply to this conspiracy.


----------



## Tuned

can somebody please explain what the series code MR means? I've found 4 or 5 E-II and Edwards MR models and while most of them appear to look more or less like an M, one looks like a strat with a Snapper style headstock


----------



## jaxadam

One of my favorites, and probably the best playing guitar I own.


----------



## Ted Pikul

feraledge said:


> This is the best and only reply to this conspiracy.



Another acceptable response is: "They're making incredible guitars in China."

Just got my 2nd E-II. Horizon-III FR, black cherry fade. Same specs as the trans black top coming out in a month or two (or three). Used/mint from a Big Name Online Retailer. I bought it for the bargain, and I've come to love the top. It has really lovely quilting, very lustrous. I tried to catch that in the photos, not sure I succeeded.


----------



## feraledge

Ted Pikul said:


> Another acceptable response is: "They're making incredible guitars in China."
> 
> Just got my 2nd E-II. Horizon-III FR, black cherry fade. Same specs as the trans black top coming out in a month or two (or three). Used/mint from a Big Name Online Retailer. I bought it for the bargain, and I've come to love the top. It has really lovely quilting, very lustrous. I tried to catch that in the photos, not sure I succeeded.


That’s awesome. HIII is an underrated body style. That fade looks even better than the ones they had in the promos.


----------



## zimbloth

.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

zimbloth said:


> View attachment 91711
> .


Can you tell us a little more about the one on the far right?


----------



## zimbloth

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Can you tell us a little more about the one on the far right?



That is an Original Series Horizon I in Liquid Metal Pink that I ordered for my shop a while back. All 3 of those have long since sold, but just wanted to share for fun


----------



## Ted Pikul

I'm really impressed by the top, more than I expected to be. It's tough to take photos that bring out its lustre and woodiness. I wasn't happy with the earlier photos, so I took a couple more.












I've generally avoided fades, but this guitar was used/mint with the same specs as the one I was waiting to get (2021 trans black), for much less $$$, so I pulled the trigger. I thought I might not like the look, but I've ended up liking it more than I expected to. The wood quilting - veneer? cap? not sure - is really nice on both of my carved top E-IIs. The combination of bevels on the horns, and the bone-white shade of the fade on this guitar, really works (and as someone else mentioned, black hardware also really works for this guitar). I'm in a phase where I'm kind of tired of man-in-the-gray-suit guitars, but I'm also tired of excessive visual bling. This one goes down easy enough...

...and it plays like a **********er, which can make any guitar's optics a lot easier to take. These guitars really give me a bad case of fanboy.


----------



## Marked Man

Ted Pikul said:


> I'm really impressed by the top, more than I expected to be. It's tough to take photos that bring out its lustre and woodiness. I wasn't happy with the earlier photos, so I took a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've generally avoided fades, but this guitar was used/mint with the same specs as the one I was waiting to get (2021 trans black), for much less $$$, so I pulled the trigger. I thought I might not like the look, but I've ended up liking it more than I expected to. The wood quilting - veneer? cap? not sure - is really nice on both of my carved top E-IIs. The combination of bevels on the horns, and the bone-white shade of the fade on this guitar, really works (and as someone else mentioned, black hardware also really works for this guitar). I'm in a phase where I'm kind of tired of man-in-the-gray-suit guitars, but I'm also tired of excessive visual bling. This one goes down easy enough...
> 
> ...and it plays like a **********er, which can make any guitar's optics a lot easier to take. These guitars really give me a bad case of fanboy.



The Horizon-III shape is a more successful take on the Majesty concept IMO. And I like that particular finish quite a bit. A single color with no flame or something else wouldn't work.


----------



## mlp187

Marked Man said:


> The Horizon-III shape is a more successful take on the Majesty concept IMO. And I like that particular finish quite a bit. A single color with no flame or something else wouldn't work.


Not even CAR? Because I want one these MFers in CAR, with the blade headstock, real badly.


----------



## BabUShka

Sorry for the bad lighting, but i had to show me Eclipse II. Its a very special guitar. It does look cheap compared to the Gibsons, but it has a nice and unique growling sound.


----------



## feraledge

Ted Pikul said:


> I'm really impressed by the top, more than I expected to be. It's tough to take photos that bring out its lustre and woodiness. I wasn't happy with the earlier photos, so I took a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've generally avoided fades, but this guitar was used/mint with the same specs as the one I was waiting to get (2021 trans black), for much less $$$, so I pulled the trigger. I thought I might not like the look, but I've ended up liking it more than I expected to. The wood quilting - veneer? cap? not sure - is really nice on both of my carved top E-IIs. The combination of bevels on the horns, and the bone-white shade of the fade on this guitar, really works (and as someone else mentioned, black hardware also really works for this guitar). I'm in a phase where I'm kind of tired of man-in-the-gray-suit guitars, but I'm also tired of excessive visual bling. This one goes down easy enough...
> 
> ...and it plays like a **********er, which can make any guitar's optics a lot easier to take. These guitars really give me a bad case of fanboy.


It is sick! EIIs have laminate tops over full maple tops. That way you get the tonal aspects and the look of a nicer piece of maple.


----------



## Flappydoodle

zimbloth said:


> That is an Original Series Horizon I in Liquid Metal Pink that I ordered for my shop a while back. All 3 of those have long since sold, but just wanted to share for fun



It’s insane. Followup questions:

Do you know if the volume knob location can be changed for Original or ESP USA?

Can ESP USA do this finish?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Flappydoodle said:


> It’s insane. Followup questions:
> 
> Do you know if the volume knob location can be changed for Original or ESP USA?
> 
> Can ESP USA do this finish?



They seemed very amenable to small changes to stuff like controls, and thier painter loves doing "special" finishes.

It would depend on the specifics, but I was never given a hard "no". 

For what it's worth I got a few quotes before the pandemic went down. So it's possible things have changed in the last year. Hopefully things stabilize a bit and I can commit.


----------



## soliloquy

MaxOfMetal said:


> They seemed very amenable to small changes to stuff like controls, and thier painter loves doing "special" finishes.
> 
> It would depend on the specifics, but I was never given a hard "no".
> 
> For what it's worth I got a few quotes before the pandemic went down. So it's possible things have changed in the last year. Hopefully things stabilize a bit and I can commit.



Max, having followed you for years on the SS forum, I dont think I ever recall seeing a NGD or a family pic of yours (of your guitars, i mean!!). Id love to see em, if you have any pics around.

not just of ESP/LTD, but any other brands you may have, including other odd instruments that aren't guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> Max, having followed you for years on the SS forum, I dont think I ever recall seeing a NGD or a family pic of yours (of your guitars, i mean!!). Id love to see em, if you have any pics around.
> 
> not just of ESP/LTD, but any other brands you may have, including other odd instruments that aren't guitars.



I stopped posting pics of gear and where I live after the BRJ debacle. Folks were harassing myself and family members and even threatened to find where I lived. 

After that, I decided to go more low profile.

There are some threads and FS posts from years ago out there, but I'm not sure if the pics even work.


----------



## soliloquy

MaxOfMetal said:


> I stopped posting pics of gear and where I live after the BRJ debacle. Folks were harassing myself and family members and even threatened to find where I lived.
> 
> After that, I decided to go more low profile.
> 
> There are some threads and FS posts from years ago out there, but I'm not sure if the pics even work.



Thats a pity. I wasn't participating, nor did i have any interest in BRJ, thus unaware of any debacle. But it is a pity how jerky people can be :-/ 
sorry to hear, we, SS.ORG folk can be unnecessary jerks


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> Thats a pity. I wasn't participating, nor did i have any interest in BRJ, thus unaware of any debacle. But it is a pity how jerky people can be :-/
> sorry to hear, we, SS.ORG folk can be unnecessary jerks



To SSO's credit, most of the worst folks weren't regular posters.


----------



## Crumbling

How do the higher end Edwards compare to the ESP Standard/E-II in the quality tier list. I'm in the market for another V, and I'm tossing up between a Standard SV and an Edwards Alexi Greeny (2 hum version). The SV will probably be cheaper, the Edwards is listed at ~1800 with 50 shipping, but the description has postage price negotiable, the SV is 1800 but I can go pick it up myself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crumbling said:


> How do the higher end Edwards compare to the ESP Standard/E-II in the quality tier list. I'm in the market for another V, and I'm tossing up between a Standard SV and an Edwards Alexi Greeny (2 hum version). The SV will probably be cheaper, the Edwards is listed at ~1800 with 50 shipping, but the description has postage price negotiable, the SV is 1800 but I can go pick it up myself.



The upmarket Edwards are pretty much 1:1 to current E-IIs, with the occasional cheaper hardware, but for the most part, Edwards is home market E-II, which is why it features shapes that no longer fly in North America.


----------



## Crumbling

Thanks. The seller got back to me as well, 60 bucks for shipping. Really considering this now:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EDWARDS...ure-Greeny-Model-Electric-Guitar/154334874461


----------



## Swarth

zimbloth said:


> View attachment 91711
> .


I wish ESP would make the Maverick a permanent fixture in their lineup. That is such a sweet guitar.


----------



## Andromalia

Oh, I can also post this here. I'ev had her for years at this point but never did an NGD so I made one a few days ago.


----------



## jephjacques

Picked this up from Zimbloth a little while back and it might be my favorite 6 string I've ever owned. The color, the build quality, everything. Even the Duncans, which normally aren't my cup of tea, somehow work perfectly in this guitar. I'm tempted to buy a second one in a different color just to hoard like the awful guitar dragon I am


----------



## mlp187

@jephjacques that is so awesome. It’s nice To see one in a real average photograph, it looks so good.
That is my last remaining bucket list guitar. Definitely not the last of my GAS, but for sure the last of my bucket list guitars.


----------



## MFB

@Andromalia what in the actual shit is that? More pics now.


----------



## beerandbeards

E-II Eclipse full thickness natural black burst


----------



## Steinmetzify

MFB said:


> @Andromalia what in the actual shit is that? More pics now.



Ultra Tone. I want one for doomz


----------



## feraledge

jephjacques said:


> View attachment 91901
> 
> 
> Picked this up from Zimbloth a little while back and it might be my favorite 6 string I've ever owned. The color, the build quality, everything. Even the Duncans, which normally aren't my cup of tea, somehow work perfectly in this guitar. I'm tempted to buy a second one in a different color just to hoard like the awful guitar dragon I am


That’s a beautiful Horizon, but I refuse to believe we live in a world where we would possibly have to justify buying more.


----------



## jephjacques

the titan metal finish calls to me


----------



## MFB

steinmetzify said:


> Ultra Tone. I want one for doomz



Looked up some more pics of it, gotta say, I think it's one that looks better when I see it in pics vs. in reality. I didn't realize it was as offset as it is, but it reminds me a bit too much of a Silvertone on further inspection.


----------



## Andromalia

MFB said:


> Looked up some more pics of it, gotta say, I think it's one that looks better when I see it in pics vs. in reality. I didn't realize it was as offset as it is, but it reminds me a bit too much of a Silvertone on further inspection.



That was an opportunity buy, it was on clearance for 1999€. It's a bit peculiar in that the neck is really, really big, but getting very low action isn't an issue so it's still easy to play. The thing on this one is the wood figuring which is pretty neat, here's some more


----------



## 4Eyes

beerandbeards said:


> E-II Eclipse full thickness natural black burst


How do you like it? I'm playing with an idea of selling gear I don't really need and buying a guitar instead - this one is hot candidate


----------



## beerandbeards

4Eyes said:


> How do you like it? I'm playing with an idea of selling gear I don't really need and buying a guitar instead - this one is hot candidate



So I’m in the honeymoon phase and I’m in love. It’s making me feel that I’ve been wrong about the guitars I think I want or need. It sounds awesome. EMGs through my Mesa Mark V... you know the sound and it’s awesome. ESP says it’s “thin u” neck but it has some meat to it. The extra thickness on the neck is not something I’m used to but it’s super comfortable. If you can get your hands on one to try, do it but don’t be afraid to order one if you like the specs. It’s very well built.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Picked this up last year from AMS before the $200 price jump. Never did a NGD as I went quite a few years laying low around here. My first ESP, frets are the best I’ve ever played on. Satin finish feels great and it’s one of the most solid feeling guitars I’ve ever felt. Not gonna lie, I got this only for the finish. Normally I don’t like Floyd’s but I had to have this. Since I’ve gotten it I replaced the pickups with an 85 in the bridge and a 60AX in the neck. Strange combo, got a smoking deal on each one on eBay lol. Also, I removed the three way because I always hit the volume while playing. I installed a push pull volume wired as a pickup selector and moved it where the three way was. Plugged the volume knob hole with an auto body plug and good to go. 85 sounds great in the bridge and I love the 60AX. I’d never heard of it but it’s an X series 60 with an alnico magnet. Matches perfectly with the 85. Other than that the guitar is great, it was always a dream to have a “real” ESP. I can’t say I don’t wish it actually said “ESP” on the headstock, but I know that’s just me being crazy. Between the finish, frets, playability, and tone, it was totally worth it.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I got my ESP standard SVII today and wow, I thought I would really regret putting my Schecters up for sale, especially the A6 which is already gone, but nope. 10 years old and feels almost brand new. Some chips in the points but they aren't bad and it's in way better condition than I thought it would be. I was also expecting to replace the dual 81s but based on how it sounds in drop C I probably won't. It's naturally very dark and EXTREMELY resonant. I love the neck shape and size and the urban camo satin is probably my favorite finish I've ever seen. 

100% worth it, threads and pics inc


----------



## John

Throwback to my very first ESP, an Eclipse II. Despite my preference to trems and having at least 24 frets (the better choices out there, yes), I couldn't just pass it up when I was able to get it new for a stupidly low price at the time.


----------



## Flappydoodle

John said:


> Throwback to my very first ESP, an Eclipse II. Despite my preference to trems and having at least 24 frets (the better choices out there, yes), I couldn't just pass it up when I was able to get it new for a stupidly low price at the time.



White Eclipses are sexy AF. It’s still on my ‘bucket list’ of guitars. I already have a black one so hard to justify haha


----------



## John

Flappydoodle said:


> White Eclipses are sexy AF. It’s still on my ‘bucket list’ of guitars. I already have a black one so hard to justify haha



I've been primarily a fan of red guitars, especially when a figured top is involved like my other late 90's one. Most of my electric guitars have been that way, but it's tough to pass up the classiness of a white Eclipse as well.


----------



## mlp187

Those pickup rings simultaneously please and hurt my eyes, and the whole package gives me gas. That is a damn nice looking eclipse. Love the Floyd.



John said:


> I've been primarily a fan of red guitars, especially when a figured top is involved like my other late 90's one. Most of my electric guitars have been that way, but it's tough to pass up the classiness of a white Eclipse as well.


----------



## John

mlp187 said:


> Those pickup rings simultaneously please and hurt my eyes, and the whole package gives me gas. That is a damn nice looking eclipse. Love the Floyd.



I've never fully grasped the dislike towards pickup rings on an LP-type or PRS-type guitar. Without them, they strike me as weird, as if something would be missing. On the bright side, at least these match the binding.
In any case, thanks man. The OFR is loads of fun to use with this guitar, and it's a pity that upper end ESP (even more-so with the USA counterpart that opened up again) Eclipse builds tend to miss out on the great setup of 24 frets and a trem these days more often than not.


----------



## mlp187

John said:


> I've never fully grasped the dislike towards pickup rings on an LP-type or PRS-type guitar. Without them, they strike me as weird, as if something would be missing. On the bright side, at least these match the binding.
> In any case, thanks man. The OFR is loads of fun to use with this guitar, and it's a pity that upper end ESP (even more-so with the USA counterpart that opened up again) Eclipse builds tend to miss out on the great setup of 24 frets and a trem these days more often than not.


Whoops, I just meant the contrast of cream/black hurts my eyes. 
I completely agree - their are not enough 24 fret and Floyd eclipses out there. Totally shreddy and 100% classy. I would love to see one in that blue liquid metal finish.


----------



## soliloquy

Flappydoodle said:


> White Eclipses are sexy AF. It’s still on my ‘bucket list’ of guitars. I already have a black one so hard to justify haha


yup, like you, also on my bucket list. 
i want to white it out completely with white pickups, white pickup rings, chrome bridge/saddle and knobs. 

debating on abusing a EC256 in white for this, or an EC-1000, Edwards, or E-II

the EC256 comes with black binding, which looks odd to me.
the EC-500 comes in olympic white, which is a great finish, but hard to use white pickups with it.
EC-1000 and E-II aren't that far off in terms of price here


----------



## josh1

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> View attachment 91977
> View attachment 91978
> View attachment 91979
> View attachment 91980
> Picked this up last year from AMS before the $200 price jump. Never did a NGD as I went quite a few years laying low around here. My first ESP, frets are the best I’ve ever played on. Satin finish feels great and it’s one of the most solid feeling guitars I’ve ever felt. Not gonna lie, I got this only for the finish. Normally I don’t like Floyd’s but I had to have this. Since I’ve gotten it I replaced the pickups with an 85 in the bridge and a 60AX in the neck. Strange combo, got a smoking deal on each one on eBay lol. Also, I removed the three way because I always hit the volume while playing. I installed a push pull volume wired as a pickup selector and moved it where the three way was. Plugged the volume knob hole with an auto body plug and good to go. 85 sounds great in the bridge and I love the 60AX. I’d never heard of it but it’s an X series 60 with an alnico magnet. Matches perfectly with the 85. Other than that the guitar is great, it was always a dream to have a “real” ESP. I can’t say I don’t wish it actually said “ESP” on the headstock, but I know that’s just me being crazy. Between the finish, frets, playability, and tone, it was totally worth it.


So awesome, man. I use to drool about this on the ESP website.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

beerandbeards said:


> E-II Eclipse full thickness natural black burst



i have such gas for that one but damn near 3600 in Canada so sadly on backburner


----------



## Shoeless_jose

soliloquy said:


> yup, like you, also on my bucket list.
> i want to white it out completely with white pickups, white pickup rings, chrome bridge/saddle and knobs.
> 
> debating on abusing a EC256 in white for this, or an EC-1000, Edwards, or E-II
> 
> the EC256 comes with black binding, which looks odd to me.
> the EC-500 comes in olympic white, which is a great finish, but hard to use white pickups with it.
> EC-1000 and E-II aren't that far off in terms of price here



the e-ii is double the ec 1000 price. 1669 for ec and 3300 or more for E-II


----------



## mbardu

Dineley said:


> the e-ii is double the ec 1000 price. 1669 for ec and 3300 or more for E-II



Was confused until I read "Canada"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Was confused until I read "Canada"



I was expecting another zero.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was expecting another zero.



Honestly our guitar pricing isn't even in line with dollar conversion. If you take E-II prices on sweetwater the prices at L and M are $500 more than the straight up conversion.


----------



## soliloquy

Dineley said:


> the e-ii is double the ec 1000 price. 1669 for ec and 3300 or more for E-II



I'm going with reverb pricing. the EC1000 CAN go as high as $1900ish
the E-II that i've seen pop up there start at about $1800, and can go as high as $4000 or whatever. 

shipping? sure, sometimes shipping is insane, but on that ground, alone, the difference between the two is rather negligible. Maybe its me (i'm not bragging), but anything above $1,500 doesn't sting as much as anything less than that mark. I mean, if i'm paying $1,900 on a guitar, i wont have too much of a problem spending another 2-500 on it.

If i'm buying a $500 guitar, i'll have a HUGE problem paying another $2-500 for it.

mindset, maybe?


----------



## beerandbeards

Dineley said:


> i have such gas for that one but damn near 3600 in Canada so sadly on backburner



its why my grandparents left the great white north... to allow their future grandson to purchase guitars at decent prices. 

it plays very nicely and I’m really enjoying it so far. Still in the honeymoon phase


----------



## mlp187

Holy shit, not only was there a substantial increase in USA pricing, but the special finishes just jumped another $150 USD.
I’m glad I ordered last August because this is a deal breaker on any more new configured-by-me USA builds.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Finally got around to taking a picture of the SV


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice dude, I love ESP camo shit


----------



## Marked Man

Dineley said:


> the e-ii is double the ec 1000 price. 1669 for ec and 3300 or more for E-II



Woe, Canada.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of the SV



So glad it says ESP and not E-II (personal preference). Looks awesome. Didn't the urban camos come with black bridges? Curious why it's stainless but rest of the hardware is black.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

steinmetzify said:


> Nice dude, I love ESP camo shit




Thanks man, I'm kinda sad the desert and red camo stuff got discontinued and I'll always want an ESP KKV with that crazy finish. 



soul_lip_mike said:


> So glad it says ESP and not E-II (personal preference). Looks awesome. Didn't the urban camos come with black bridges? Curious why it's stainless but rest of the hardware is black.



Looking it up it seems like it depended on the year. Many appear to have black but there's a lot of listings with a chrome bridge. If it's not stock I can't tell since it's definitely a floyd original. Super heavy, incredibly smooth, feels insanely good. I would've preferred black but the chrome is still tasty af.


----------



## Steinmetzify

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Thanks man, I'm kinda sad the desert and red camo stuff got discontinued and I'll always want an ESP KKV with that crazy finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking it up it seems like it depended on the year. Many appear to have black but there's a lot of listings with a chrome bridge. If it's not stock I can't tell since it's definitely a floyd original. Super heavy, incredibly smooth, feels insanely good. I would've preferred black but the chrome is still tasty af.



Right? There’s a DCGL exclusive M-1 that was red camo, if I ever see that in the wild it’ll be an instabuy. 

One of the RT guys has a blue one too, although he’ll never sell it, I’ve asked enough times to know lol


----------



## JD27

steinmetzify said:


> Right? There’s a DCGL exclusive M-1 that was red camo, if I ever see that in the wild it’ll be an instabuy.
> 
> One of the RT guys has a blue one too, although he’ll never sell it, I’ve asked enough times to know lol



That red one was awesome and I normally don’t care for camo. It always reminded me of “Kill ‘Em All” in camo form.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Man I really want a natural KH Ouija. I’ll likely never shell out 12k for an ESP but I’ve been searching reverb and eBay for an Ltd natural Ouija with no luck.


----------



## Millul

So, last week there was a Sugizo sig on Reverb for 1400 Eu, from Spain, for all of 1.5 days - did some of you f***ers stole that from beneath me?


----------



## MadYarpen

Hello, I need help checking an LTD - if it is legit. 

I found a good deal for a guitar I always dreamed of. The price is fair - meaning it is adequate to the guitar, and the seller does not want to get an extra amount for Alexi's death. So I am almost decided, but I thought you could help me. I understand production year is 2008, it should have a OFR bridge. But are there any red flags here? There is EMG 81 instead of (I think) SD Blackout but that's not a big deal.


----------



## Blytheryn

MadYarpen said:


> Hello, I need help checking an LTD - if it is legit.
> 
> I found a good deal for a guitar I always dreamed of. The price is fair - meaning it is adequate to the guitar, and the seller does not want to get an extra amount for Alexi's death. So I am almost decided, but I thought you could help me. I understand production year is 2008, it should have a OFR bridge. But are there any red flags here? There is EMG 81 instead of (I think) SD Blackout but that's not a big deal.



I’ve never heard of an LTD having an OFR. Only 1000’s.


----------



## MadYarpen

Blytheryn said:


> I’ve never heard of an LTD having an OFR. Only 1000’s.


OK ill check with the seller, thanks

I'm reposting images:
https://imgur.com/a/8jxwCDa
There is the headstock with the serial number.


----------



## MadYarpen

Ok one more question - the catalogue says black nickel hardware. This bridge is not black nickel obviously. Do you think the black could have worn out over time?

The tuners are in a correct color...


----------



## Blytheryn

MadYarpen said:


> Ok one more question - the catalogue says black nickel hardware. This bridge is not black nickel obviously. Do you think the black could have worn out over time?
> 
> The tuners are in a correct color...



That 


MadYarpen said:


> Ok one more question - the catalogue says black nickel hardware. This bridge is not black nickel obviously. Do you think the black could have worn out over time?
> 
> The tuners are in a correct color...



That looks like a black nickel bridge to me.


----------



## Humbuck

Yes, the black nickel wears pretty easily...the straight black holds up much better.


----------



## Blytheryn

https://www.gear4music.se/sv/Gitarr-bas/Floyd-Rose-Original-Tremolo-Black-Nickel/2O5X


----------



## MadYarpen

Ok that is some serious black there haha. Thanks.


----------



## mastapimp

MadYarpen said:


> Ok one more question - the catalogue says black nickel hardware. This bridge is not black nickel obviously. Do you think the black could have worn out over time?
> 
> The tuners are in a correct color...



If it was from wear, it would only be where the skin contacts the surface of the bridge, it wouldn't be uniformly faded. It's likely just lighting or a swapped bridge. 

The 2006 catalog has that same color guitar in it and it lists the bridge for the LTD as OFR. Also, the pickups were EMZ HZ H4 (passive) for that year. The back of the guitar you showed doesn't have a battery compartment built in, so if that's an 81 (active), it was probably added later and the battery may be in the control cavity.


----------



## MadYarpen

In 2008 they were using SD blackouts. And imo there is a battery compartment, on the shorter horn beneath the cavity.

Judging by the link @Blytheryn provided the black nickel looks just like that... But I an no expert on that.

Whether it is OFR or FR 1000 is not that big deal for me. I just want to make sure it is a legit guitar.


----------



## mastapimp

MadYarpen said:


> In 2008 they were using SD blackouts. And imo there is a battery compartment, on the shorter horn beneath the cavity


I think you're right. I just looked around at a bunch of ESPs w/ active pickups and they don't have the quick-access compartments I'm used to on my guitars with EMGs or piezo systems.


----------



## Crumbling

Floyd Rose didn't really made the "1000 series" distinction properly until like..... 09 ish? The 1000 series used to be marketed as just an OFR on guitars. Though I think the Alexi-600 actually had a German OFR at some point before they switched to the 1000


----------



## MadYarpen

So the guitar seems legit although someone decided to rip the finish from the neck. Which itself is not a bad thing actually, I prefer natural finishes. But it needs some love to correct what was, IMO, screwed up.

https://imgur.com/gallery/OfORkct

Doable probably, so I still might take it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

MadYarpen said:


> So the guitar seems legit although someone decided to rip the finish from the neck. Which itself is not a bad thing actually, I prefer natural finishes. But it needs some love to correct what was, IMO, screwed up.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/OfORkct
> 
> Doable probably, so I still might take it.


If it’s a good price. I’d go for it. The neck could be cleaned up pretty easily.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Man people trying to resell LTD Ouija's for over 3,000. That was a $1200 guitar new. I'd be happy to pay a little over that but it's still an LTD. /rant


----------



## mbardu

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man people trying to resell LTD Ouija's for over 3,000. That was a $1200 guitar new. I'd be happy to pay a little over that but it's still an LTD. /rant



Some people are trying to sell Hello Kitty squiers for that price so can't say I'm surprised ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MadYarpen

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> If it’s a good price. I’d go for it. The neck could be cleaned up pretty easily.


Yeah, i think so. The price is very good considering how things stand with these guitars.


----------



## jco5055

Is there anything to be said in terms of increased quality from the Custom shop? What I mean is, I've heard that currently the Custom Shop is hard to beat for overall quality, but have also heard like idk pre-2000 that it wasn't as good, like maybe great but not world-class? I know there's an interview with Henrik from Evergrey w/Ola and he talks about getting Michael Romeo to switch to Caparison and says something like "he deserved better than ESP/he was too good to play ESP", and I know I saw on some other forum where someone from Scandinavia mentioned how ESP are considered junk there and any ESPs in stores sit for years unsold. 

I played an actual ESP from 1991 a few weeks ago, and it definitely didn't stand out to me, but I chalked it up to being as old as it was it doesn't reflect current ESP.


----------



## Flappydoodle

jco5055 said:


> Henrik from Evergrey w/Ola and he talks about getting Michael Romeo to switch to Caparison and says something like "he deserved better than ESP/he was too good to play ESP", and I know I saw on some other forum where someone from Scandinavia mentioned how ESP are considered junk there and any ESPs in stores sit for years unsold.
> 
> I played an actual ESP from 1991 a few weeks ago, and it definitely didn't stand out to me, but I chalked it up to being as old as it was it doesn't reflect current ESP.



Sounds like the typical urban legend waffle stuff to me. And Caparison definitely isn't perfect quality. Better than E-II, and the good ones are on par with ESP Original.

I own 2 and I've played more than 10, including MJR's signature model. None has been what I'd call "perfect". You'll at least see tool marks on the binding, back plate not perfectly aligned - that kinda thing.

It's also pretty established that Caparison quality has been up and down over the years too. They had a bad run and ended up with financial difficulties more than once. Hell, there was a thread here with a whole bunch of people who had bad experiences with them, including frets falling off, electronics failing etc.


----------



## jco5055

Flappydoodle said:


> Sounds like the typical urban legend waffle stuff to me. And Caparison definitely isn't perfect quality. Better than E-II, and the good ones are on par with ESP Original.
> 
> I own 2 and I've played more than 10, including MJR's signature model. None has been what I'd call "perfect". You'll at least see tool marks on the binding, back plate not perfectly aligned - that kinda thing.
> 
> It's also pretty established that Caparison quality has been up and down over the years too. They had a bad run and ended up with financial difficulties more than once. Hell, there was a thread here with a whole bunch of people who had bad experiences with them, including frets falling off, electronics failing etc.



oh yeah, I have heard enough stories about Capa to know they aren't perfect (at least those that aren't the top TAT level), but was just curious if ESP has had noticeable differences in quality over the years.


----------



## mlp187

It’s been years since I’ve had a true ESP in my collection, but today I have returned with an ESP USA M-II in red sparkle:


----------



## D-EJ915

jco5055 said:


> Is there anything to be said in terms of increased quality from the Custom shop? What I mean is, I've heard that currently the Custom Shop is hard to beat for overall quality, but have also heard like idk pre-2000 that it wasn't as good, like maybe great but not world-class? I know there's an interview with Henrik from Evergrey w/Ola and he talks about getting Michael Romeo to switch to Caparison and says something like "he deserved better than ESP/he was too good to play ESP", and I know I saw on some other forum where someone from Scandinavia mentioned how ESP are considered junk there and any ESPs in stores sit for years unsold.
> 
> I played an actual ESP from 1991 a few weeks ago, and it definitely didn't stand out to me, but I chalked it up to being as old as it was it doesn't reflect current ESP.


This is the same guy that jumped to Charvel because he was a fanboy and misses Caparison because he had better artist relations there? I mean I can hardly take his word at face value. Most people in bands only care so much about the brand and guitars and focus on how the brand takes care of them.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> Is there anything to be said in terms of increased quality from the Custom shop? What I mean is, I've heard that currently the Custom Shop is hard to beat for overall quality, but have also heard like idk pre-2000 that it wasn't as good, like maybe great but not world-class?



This is just perception. The idea that there are parts of the world where ESPs are considered garbage or at least lesser instruments is true and is based on "influencers" and branding. The idea that there are parts of the world where ESPs are considered "world class" is also true and is based on "influencers" and branding. I don't think anything has particularly changed about the way ESP builds, or at least a horizon from the 90s feels the same as a horizon from 2000, 2010, or 2020. But I certainly don't consider them "world class". 

Overall better than Caparison though, where over time my frets have lifted, the electronics stopped working, and the maple boards got super dirty because there's like 0 finish on them. Never had any issues with ESPs over time. But that doesn't relate what they're like brand new though.


----------



## Millul

mlp187 said:


> It’s been years since I’ve had a true ESP in my collection, but today I have returned with an ESP USA M-II in red sparkle:
> 
> View attachment 92330
> View attachment 92331
> View attachment 92332
> View attachment 92333
> View attachment 92334



Fantastic axe!


----------



## angl2k

Snagged a used Stream GT Classic from buyee, now I have to wait weeks to ship it 






Does anyone else played one? http://espguitars.co.jp/original/streamgt/classic.html

With the mahogany body and neck I think it will sound tonally close to my Eclipse.. now contemplating if I should swap pups or just keep the SH-18s in it  It for sure is a unique shape for my collection.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man I really want a natural KH Ouija. I’ll likely never shell out 12k for an ESP but I’ve been searching reverb and eBay for an Ltd natural Ouija with no luck.


Happy to update I purchased an LTD Ouija on reverb in natural and it should be here Friday...it’s an LTD instead of a real ESP but I really can’t convince myself the price on Japanese Ouija is justified. Either way super pumped as the KH Ouija is one of those guitars I always loved as a kid.


----------



## Ted Pikul

Millul said:


> So, last week there was a Sugizo sig on Reverb for 1400 Eu, from Spain, for all of 1.5 days - did some of you f***ers stole that from beneath me?



Which model? Eclipse or Horizon?


----------



## Spicypickles

soul_lip_mike said:


> Happy to update I purchased an LTD Ouija on reverb in natural and it should be here Friday...it’s an LTD instead of a real ESP but I really can’t convince myself the price on Japanese Ouija is justified. Either way super pumped as the KH Ouija is one of those guitars I always loved as a kid.


Nice. Those natural ones are even better than the originals imo.


----------



## Millul

Ted Pikul said:


> Which model? Eclipse or Horizon?



It was an Horizon - the top was amazing, I should?ve made my move right away.


----------



## Ted Pikul

Millul said:


> It was an Horizon - the top was amazing, I should?ve made my move right away.



I've been really close to getting one of those. I'm surprised that I missed that!


----------



## Millul

Ted Pikul said:


> I've been really close to getting one of those. I'm surprised that I missed that!



Maybe because it was in Europe?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Saw this on instagram


----------



## zappatton2

angl2k said:


> Snagged a used Stream GT Classic from buyee, now I have to wait weeks to ship it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else played one? http://espguitars.co.jp/original/streamgt/classic.html
> 
> With the mahogany body and neck I think it will sound tonally close to my Eclipse.. now contemplating if I should swap pups or just keep the SH-18s in it  It for sure is a unique shape for my collection.


Dear Glob, that thing is gorgeous!!! If I had crazy money, I'd buy a CS BC Rich. But then, since we've establish that in this fantasy scenario I have crazy money, then I would buy this.


----------



## Mathemagician

angl2k said:


> Snagged a used Stream GT Classic from buyee, now I have to wait weeks to ship it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else played one? http://espguitars.co.jp/original/streamgt/classic.html
> 
> With the mahogany body and neck I think it will sound tonally close to my Eclipse.. now contemplating if I should swap pups or just keep the SH-18s in it  It for sure is a unique shape for my collection.



Now become famous so kids will want cool and weird shapes


----------



## Reinholderx

This is not my pic but I have one of these. Don't see too many around.


----------



## Ted Pikul

Millul said:


> Maybe because it was in Europe?



Reverb is pretty international. EU, Russia, Indonesia...If I missed it, it's because I slacked off. I blew it.


----------



## narad

This one is so cool:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuZzjtCnVSf/


----------



## soul_lip_mike

This guy came today.


----------



## mlp187

Definitely the nicest looking variation, IMO, @soul_lip_mike


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mlp187 said:


> Definitely the nicest looking variation, IMO, @soul_lip_mike



I will die on the hill of the red sparkle Ouija being the coolest guitar Kirk has ever played


----------



## soul_lip_mike

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I will die on the hill of the red sparkle Ouija being the coolest guitar Kirk has ever played


Thats weird of the sparkles the purple is 100x better than the red to me!

I know a dealer selling a mint sparkle LTD for $1900 which is a pretty good price if you go buy the absurd reverb flippers.

I paid $1900 for this one when everything else listed was in the 2500-3500 range. I made multiple "reasonable" offers on purple sparkles which were all rejected, so when this natural (my actual favorite) popped up I pounced.

I know it was originally going for $1300'ish new, but I've loved the Ouija since I was a kid and I had to have it!


----------



## mlp187

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I will die on the hill of the red sparkle Ouija being the coolest guitar Kirk has ever played


I accept your death on said hill, but admit I do like the red sparkle Ouija, so... internal conflict, then battle for hill?
Also, because you like red sparkle:


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

soul_lip_mike said:


> Thats weird of the sparkles the purple is 100x better than the red to me!
> 
> I know a dealer selling a mint sparkle LTD for $1900 which is a pretty good price if you go buy the absurd reverb flippers.
> 
> I paid $1900 for this one when everything else listed was in the 2500-3500 range. I made multiple "reasonable" offers on purple sparkles which were all rejected, so when this natural (my actual favorite) popped up I pounced.
> 
> I know it was originally going for $1300'ish new, but I've loved the Ouija since I was a kid and I had to have it!





mlp187 said:


> I accept your death on said hill, but admit I do like the red sparkle Ouija, so... internal conflict, then battle for hill?
> Also, because you like red sparkle:
> View attachment 92507




I do love the purple, but purple and yellow were my high school's rival's colors so I'm a little turned off that combo sadly. 

The MII is fantastic and we can split the hill so long as it's on the hill for mutual use.


----------



## MadYarpen

I'm joining the club with my dream guitar. White scythe or pink one would be even better, but I got a good deal and she is beautiful. 2008 production, a solid solid axe. Schecter it is replacing does not come close to this in my opinion.

This is a very important guitar for me, as Alexi was the one who inspired me to pick up guitar. And from the beginning I was a fan of RR / ESP SV style guitars. Always dreamt of one. As it turned out, Vs are also the most comfortable for me.

Anyway, she needs some love now, as you can see on the photo below. I think I'll have the neck re-painted to get it more or less to the original state (just not gloss finish). Some polishing should also help. And I will install ALX set to have full fanboy setup. I'm not a fan of 81 which is currently installed, so might as well try that boosted passive.

I'm supper happy , just need to understand that floyd rose thing (my first guitar with this)...



Spoiler: Photo


----------



## mlp187

@MadYarpen congrats, super glad you got that guitar. It looks killer, and I think you will grow to love the Floyd.


----------



## MadYarpen

mlp187 said:


> @MadYarpen congrats, super glad you got that guitar. It looks killer, and I think you will grow to love the Floyd.


I surely hope so, because there must be a reason why anyone goes through all this when tuning the guitar


----------



## soul_lip_mike

angl2k said:


> Snagged a used Stream GT Classic from buyee, now I have to wait weeks to ship it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else played one? http://espguitars.co.jp/original/streamgt/classic.html
> 
> With the mahogany body and neck I think it will sound tonally close to my Eclipse.. now contemplating if I should swap pups or just keep the SH-18s in it  It for sure is a unique shape for my collection.



That stream GT looks awesome! Want to buy....


----------



## soliloquy

I have an opportunity to pick up a LTD EC256 in white for $350 CAD. 
Considering I was planning on buying one to abuse and use as a mod-platform, wondering if i should pull the trigger on it.

it has been a while since i bought myself a guitar. Maybe over 6 years now?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Looks like ESP no longer willing to make the MX-2 even in Japan.


----------



## Ted Pikul

I got this 3 weeks ago. ESP LTD Eclipse '87 FR. It's really heavy, and it's not much to look at. it's my favorite guitar. Really good guitar.


----------



## mlp187

Ted Pikul said:


> I got this 3 weeks ago. ESP LTD Eclipse '87 FR. It's really heavy, and it's not much to look at. it's my favorite guitar. Really good guitar.


Dude super stoked for you. The 87 series is fantastic. If my M1 Custom ‘87 had SS frets it would no doubt be my favorite. It’s legitimately on par with my M-II in terms of playability. Maybe I’ll do a write-up soon.


----------



## Ted Pikul

mlp187 said:


> Dude super stoked for you. The 87 series is fantastic. If my M1 Custom ‘87 had SS frets it would no doubt be my favorite. It’s legitimately on par with my M-II in terms of playability. Maybe I’ll do a write-up soon.



I got an M-1 Custom '87 too. Planning on doing a write-up of them together, wondering why people don't know about these...I think the reason is that we're just swamped with hype for everything, even stuff that deserves hype. I also have an H3-1000 FR and I love it, same price, but these '87s are different. Better.


----------



## narad

Just in - STEF-B7 Kiso CS:














Dude did a great job keeping it clean all these years, especially on a black finish. Originally wanted to refinish it to Stef's "purple rain", but almost feel bad given the finish has been babied and still looks pristine in all but one tiny spot.

Also wanted to switch to the Stef fluences, which definitely look cooler, but this is nailing At the Gates tone right now.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> Just in - STEF-B7 Kiso CS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude did a great job keeping it clean all these years, especially on a black finish. Originally wanted to refinish it to Stef's "purple rain", but almost feel bad given the finish has been babied and still looks pristine in all but one tiny spot.
> 
> Also wanted to switch to the Stef fluences, which definitely look cooler, but this is nailing At the Gates tone right now.


You gotta have at least one black guitar, may as well leave it if it’s in such good shape. Black ESP’s are awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## narad

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You gotta have at least one black guitar, may as well leave it if it’s in such good shape. Black ESP’s are awesome. Enjoy!



But this is actually my second black horizon at the moment!  That one actually will probably actually get a refinish as the current paint is beat to shit.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> But this is actually my second black horizon at the moment!  That one actually will probably actually get a refinish as the current paint is beat to shit.


Nice dude. One of the earliest cases of me having GAS was for Page Hamilton’s horizon as a kid. What color are you thinking?


----------



## narad

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Nice dude. One of the earliest cases of me having GAS was for Page Hamilton’s horizon as a kid. What color are you thinking?



Actually thinking a pink like Page Hamilton's or a slime green or their new thing called glitterburst, which is on the espjapan instagram right now. Problem is ESP charges 170,000Y for a refinish, + misc other associate work, and shipping it outside of Japan to a cheaper refinisher is crazy expensive at the moment because of covid. By next year should be sorted.


----------



## SonicBlur

Just picked up my first real ESP. This is a 2003 Horizon Standard from Sound Affects in the UK. They were excellent to deal with. This is the best guitar I have ever played in my entire life. I'm not even interested in anything else I have anymore, LOL! I'm glad to FINALLY be part of the ESP family...I've been dying for an actual ESP for probably over 25 years.


----------



## Blytheryn

SonicBlur said:


> Just picked up my first real ESP. This is a 2003 Horizon Standard from Sound Affects in the UK. They were excellent to deal with. This is the best guitar I have ever played in my entire life. I'm not even interested in anything else I have anymore, LOL! I'm glad to FINALLY be part of the ESP family...I've been dying for an actual ESP for probably over 25 years.
> View attachment 92647



Dude that’s so sick! Also I grew up in Hoffman Estates! Small world.


----------



## SonicBlur

Blytheryn said:


> Dude that’s so sick! Also I grew up in Hoffman Estates! Small world.


Hey! That's awesome! Well, if you ever come back, let's have a beer!


----------



## Blytheryn

SonicBlur said:


> Hey! That's awesome! Well, if you ever come back, let's have a beer!



Absolutely!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

SonicBlur said:


> Just picked up my first real ESP. This is a 2003 Horizon Standard from Sound Affects in the UK. They were excellent to deal with. This is the best guitar I have ever played in my entire life. I'm not even interested in anything else I have anymore, LOL! I'm glad to FINALLY be part of the ESP family...I've been dying for an actual ESP for probably over 25 years.
> View attachment 92647



You love to see it. My ESP standard is the most beastly guitar I've ever played. They're so hard to find any more but a great value, I can't imagine what could be better about mine rather than it being brand new.

Glad to see it man, you've got something great to keep. Hope you enjoy it a lot!


----------



## Millul

ESP Standard series Horizon shipped today, hope to have it in my mitts by Monday!


----------



## Lozek

SonicBlur said:


> Just picked up my first real ESP. This is a 2003 Horizon Standard from Sound Affects in the UK. They were excellent to deal with. This is the best guitar I have ever played in my entire life. I'm not even interested in anything else I have anymore, LOL! I'm glad to FINALLY be part of the ESP family...I've been dying for an actual ESP for probably over 25 years.
> View attachment 92647



I can't see from the photo, is it solid top or is there wood grain showing through?


----------



## Tuned

The neckplate on my E-II MR-Seven says 
"ESP 
Custom Lab".
Never seen this on any other before.


----------



## Viginez

Lozek said:


> I can't see from the photo, is it solid top or is there wood grain showing through?


i think it was listed as black gloss, but in the pics it looks like it was heavily used, or the pics were not that good, idk


----------



## setsuna7

Tuned said:


> The neckplate on my E-II MR-Seven says
> "ESP
> Custom Lab".
> Never seen this on any other before.


They're all over the Original Series guitars, mainly the pickups.


----------



## SonicBlur

Lozek said:


> I can't see from the photo, is it solid top or is there wood grain showing through?


I totally get what you mean, that pic was making me a bit nervous but it is solid black gloss, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Millul

Classy AF, and mean at the same time!


----------



## Ted Pikul

SonicBlur said:


> I totally get what you mean, that pic was making me a bit nervous but it is solid black gloss, exactly what I was looking for.
> View attachment 92697
> View attachment 92698



I gotta admit, I prefer E-II Horizon with pointy headstock vs ED headstock.


----------



## angl2k

My Stream finally has arrived! First the pics
















The back has a nice belly cut







Showing the 4+2 headstock





The pickguard and the truss rod cover is anodized aluminum


First impresssions: the pickups are HOT. Seymour Duncan Whole Lotta humbucker in both positions. I swear these are hotter than my 59/JB in my other guitars. Maybe they're pushing my amp harder in the midrange.

Fret access is excellent, way better than my Eclipses and about the same as my Horizons. Neck heel is carved. Frets are not extra jumbo, they seem narrower than my other ESPs. Tonally I think my Eclipse comes really close. Being both mahogany neck+body with rosewood fretboard combinations I kind of expected this 

Takes a while to get used to the 4+2 headstock but I think it works really well to keep the string angle in check. Tuners are non locking Gotohs, will swap these out asap.

I'd say the Stream plays like a Horizon and sounds like an Eclipse


----------



## Spicypickles

Didn’t think much about this model, but that looks cool as shit!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

angl2k said:


> My Stream finally has arrived! First the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has a nice belly cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the 4+2 headstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pickguard and the truss rod cover is anodized aluminum
> 
> 
> First impresssions: the pickups are HOT. Seymour Duncan Whole Lotta humbucker in both positions. I swear these are hotter than my 59/JB in my other guitars. Maybe they're pushing my amp harder in the midrange.
> 
> Fret access is excellent, way better than my Eclipses and about the same as my Horizons. Neck heel is carved. Frets are not extra jumbo, they seem narrower than my other ESPs. Tonally I think my Eclipse comes really close. Being both mahogany neck+body with rosewood fretboard combinations I kind of expected this
> 
> Takes a while to get used to the 4+2 headstock but I think it works really well to keep the string angle in check. Tuners are non locking Gotohs, will swap these out asap.
> 
> I'd say the Stream plays like a Horizon and sounds like an Eclipse



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Millul

I took some horrendously shitty pics of my new (used) Horizon, and now I need to figure how to upload them


----------



## mbardu

Millul said:


> I took some horrendously shitty pics of my new (used) Horizon, and now I need to figure how to upload them



Don't you have an "Upload File" button next to the "Post Reply" button when you are posting?


----------



## Millul




----------



## Millul

mbardu said:


> Don't you have an "Upload File" button next to the "Post Reply" button when you are posting?



As it turns out, I do


----------



## mlp187

@Millul congrats, looks killer!


----------



## Mboogie7

Millul said:


> View attachment 92828
> View attachment 92829
> View attachment 92830
> View attachment 92831



Love the simplicity of this. Beautiful guitar!


----------



## Millul

Thanks! The flame of the top is actually really really nice, but I CAN'T capture it in a pic.
It plays beautifully, too (might need a touch up on a couple of frets, though) - the Thin U shape is as nice as I remembered it - and it sounds CRUSHING, I've never heard a JB sound so full and massive!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

They were looking pretty~

I've got a set of gold 57/66s en route for the Ohmura, I'll slap those in with a new pickguard with better laid out controls (just a volume and SPC control, at that). Can't wait


----------



## Furtive Glance

God, I love that white one. Great collection.


----------



## mlp187

@Crash Dandicoot your white horizon is too much for me to handle


----------



## Millul

@Crash Dandicoot good grief mate, what a collection! Those 2 Horizons are both spectacular!


----------



## Millul

This one shows the grain a bit better (still a really shitty pic ahahaha):


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Thanks, guys! One of these days I'll get the other few together and have a whole ESP family shot. Seven guitars in one shot is a bit of a stretch...



Furtive Glance said:


> God, I love that white one. Great collection.





mlp187 said:


> @Crash Dandicoot your white horizon is too much for me to handle



She's my absolute favorite to play, by far. Medium Jumbo frets (also featured on the Ohmura) are definitively my preference these days.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Crash Dandicoot said:


> They were looking pretty~
> 
> I've got a set of gold 57/66s en route for the Ohmura, I'll slap those in with a new pickguard with better laid out controls (just a volume and SPC control, at that). Can't wait


Now that’s one hell of a collection, bravo.


----------



## possumkiller

Found a more pleasing way to cover my unused holes than just black tape. Now I need to clean it.


----------



## mlp187

@possumkiller damn dude way to class up that guitar, that is beautiful.


----------



## possumkiller

mlp187 said:


> @possumkiller damn dude way to class up that guitar, that is beautiful.


I just got it for a cheapo beater to easily change tunings but it is surprisingly good. I put in for hardware and electronics upgrades and it slays. Now I'm thinking about some kind of tailpiece or one of those big Schaller tom and tailpiece combo units with the fine tuners. All because the string through ferrules get on my nerves with the snagging and taking ten minutes to get the string through the hole.

The pickguard turned out to look more badass than I thought it would. I wasn't sure if it would cover the hole for the tone control but it worked out perfectly. I was thinking the black on black would be too much black and I would do some dark grey matt tactical primer on the body but I think I like the matt black guard on the gloss black body. I also used flat top humbucker ring mounting screws because the black gotoh pickguard screws have really big heads.


----------



## mlp187

possumkiller said:


> I just got it for a cheapo beater to easily change tunings but it is surprisingly good. I put in for hardware and electronics upgrades and it slays. Now I'm thinking about some kind of tailpiece or one of those big Schaller tom and tailpiece combo units with the fine tuners. All because the string through ferrules get on my nerves with the snagging and taking ten minutes to get the string through the hole.
> 
> The pickguard turned out to look more badass than I thought it would. I wasn't sure if it would cover the hole for the tone control but it worked out perfectly. I was thinking the black on black would be too much black and I would do some dark grey matt tactical primer on the body but I think I like the matt black guard on the gloss black body. I also used flat top humbucker ring mounting screws because the black gotoh pickguard screws have really big heads.


Yeah the black-on-black is just stylistic perfection, IMO. Looks so good it gave me gas and opened up a new world to explore. I really hope you manage to get one of those Schaller tail pieces on there. Never used one but they look so damn cool.


----------



## BarryTone

Millul said:


> View attachment 92828
> View attachment 92829
> View attachment 92830
> View attachment 92831


 I have a Horizon exactly like this! Got it in 2004, but it may be a 2003 model.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Got this guy today from the axe palace


----------



## mlp187

soul_lip_mike said:


> Got this guy today from the axe palace


Ouch, my sparkly collection is missing this and it hurts. Congrats! Looks KILLER!


----------



## setsuna7

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 92976
> View attachment 92977
> 
> Found a more pleasing way to cover my unused holes than just black tape. Now I need to clean it.


That's nice!! 
M10s comes with 24 frets now?? I need to find one, and mod it like yours!!


----------



## possumkiller

setsuna7 said:


> That's nice!!
> M10s comes with 24 frets now?? I need to find one, and mod it like yours!!


They came with 24 frets for a couple of years. They are discontinued now for a few years. The 22 fret version is much more common.


----------



## MadYarpen

So my recently Alexi-600 is in the service, she will get new paint on the neck, general polishing and some corrections of the finish to secure the wood, new stainless steel frets, floyd will be cleaned and what needs replacing - replaced. Also they should correct any irregularities with the fretboard. 

So it should be better than new after that. It will be a little pricey, but I hope I will not regret the results. It is 13-years old axe so some things had to be done.


----------



## Millul

MadYarpen said:


> So my recently Alexi-600 is in the service, she will get new paint on the neck, general polishing and some corrections of the finish to secure the wood, new stainless steel frets, floyd will be cleaned and what needs replacing - replaced. Also they should correct any irregularities with the fretboard.
> 
> So it should be better than new after that. It will be a little pricey, but I hope I will not regret the results. It is 13-years old axe so some things had to be done.



Sounds awesome!
I need to get a few fret-kinks sorted out on my Horizon as well, I just have no idea who to bring it to


----------



## possumkiller

Fretboard is still grimy. I didn't feel like changing strings.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## MadYarpen

Millul said:


> Sounds awesome!
> I need to get a few fret-kinks sorted out on my Horizon as well, I just have no idea who to bring it to



My teacher recommended me a good service (I hope). But to be honest not every technician wanted to do this, it seems they don't like correcting someone's mistakes...

But frets' corrections should not be a problem i think. It is rather common thing to do...


----------



## Robslalaina

Fellow Europeans may want to head to Thomann *right now*. A few E-II models are being sold at interesting prices, such as...

https://www.thomann.de/fr/esp_e_ii_horizon_sugizo_ctm_stbk.htm
https://www.thomann.de/fr/esp_e_ii_eclipse_7_blks.htm
https://www.thomann.de/fr/esp_e_ii_arrow_7_blk_506087.htm
https://www.thomann.de/fr/esp_e_ii_hrf_nt_8_baritone.htm


----------



## Millul

WTF????? Why wasn't this a thing a couple of weeks ago?!?!


----------



## possumkiller

Oh and for anybody wondering, the pickguard was a custom job from terrapin island. It's my second one from them. The first one was a double hum Floyd and stuff for an old Mii deluxe. They are the only ones I know of who have a pickguard template for the Mii. It fits pretty well.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Just took delivery of the new ESP KH-3 reissue today.


----------



## Marked Man

soul_lip_mike said:


> Just took delivery of the new ESP KH-3 reissue today.



Rare piece! That is neck thru if I recall. Does it feel basically like a superstrat with different wings or is it different than his other KHs in terms of body thickness/neck profile, etc?


----------



## Marked Man

Don't remember if I've posted my Eclipse II Std here before, but here she is, my Drop Db machine with 81/60 combo and good ol' fashioned ESP logo:


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Marked Man said:


> Don't remember if I've posted my Eclipse II Std here before, but here she is, my Drop Db machine with 81/60 combo and good ol' fashioned ESP logo:



Nice! I had that exact same guitar at one point. Played great. The finish is really hard to photograph but it looks awesome in person.


----------



## Marked Man

soul_lip_mike said:


> Nice! I had that exact same guitar at one point. Played great. The finish is really hard to photograph but it looks awesome in person.



Indeed, very tough to capture what it looks like in person without perfect lighting.....probably my most difficult guitar to photograph.


----------



## Ted Pikul

Ted Pikul said:


> I got this 3 weeks ago. ESP LTD Eclipse '87 FR. It's really heavy, and it's not much to look at. it's my favorite guitar. Really good guitar.


 
I had to send that one back because of faulty wiring. The replacement sounds just as good, clean and not. The JB just really shines in this maple/mahogany neck-thru guitar. I don't use the coil-splitting much, and that was one of the reasons that I bought the guitar. For some reason, clean humbuckers sound and feel very single-coil-y these days, in ESP LTDs and in Jackson Pros.


----------



## mlp187

Well… I went to buy strings @ GC, saw this on the wall, and left with it. Great guitar, it’s replacing my LP.


----------



## 4Eyes

I'll hijack this thread, too. Still in the honey moon phase, but I'm liking it so much, that I'll might be getting another E-II guitar for my 40, in the future, instead of some sort of custom build I was planning.


----------



## mbardu

mlp187 said:


> Well… I went to buy strings @ GC, saw this on the wall, and left with it. Great guitar, it’s replacing my LP.
> View attachment 94435



Had this guitar in my online cart for a while now, and although I tend to favor guitars with stainless steel frets now... it's really hard to resist.


----------



## mlp187

mbardu said:


> Had this guitar in my online cart for a while now, and although I tend to favor guitars with stainless steel frets now... it's really hard to resist.


I was in the same boat. Once I picked it up, I was sold on it. It’s cheaper in-store than online, so I was rendered powerless to resist. I think a phone call might even net you a deeper discount.
And there is a seller on reverb is letting these go for $1599 right now.


----------



## mbardu

mlp187 said:


> I was in the same boat. Once I picked it up, I was sold on it. It’s cheaper in-store than online, so I was rendered powerless to resist. I think a phone call might even net you a deeper discount.
> And there is a seller on reverb is letting these go for $1599 right now.



It's very very thin for an LP, and even for an Eclispe, no?
At least looks that way compared to Eclipses I've owned.
Even the regular ones, not even speaking full thickness ones.


----------



## mlp187

mbardu said:


> It's very very thin for an LP, and even for an Eclispe, no?
> At least looks that way compared to Eclipses I've owned.
> Even the regular ones, not even speaking full depth ones.


It is definitely thin, between the peak of the carve between the pickups and the rear of the guitar, I would estimate a thickness of 1.625”-1.75.” It’s significantly thinner near the forearm rest area. Here’s a pic at the forearm region for reference (sorry about the imperial units):


----------



## mbardu

Thin body, big binding, big sparkles, big yum overall


----------



## pahulkster

Ordered an EC Black Metal. Sweetwater had a light weight one from Korea so I decided to try it. I want to try the Black Winter so why not lol. I have an older MH-400 that is really good so I'm hoping this at least matches the quality. No stainless frets but that isn't a huge deal for me.


----------



## Marked Man

Crude cell pic as I haven't had time for a proper photo date yet. ESP Horizon III FR Cherry Fade. It is truly stunning in person and immaculate as if built by aliens.





I was won over immediately by the Custom 5 at the bridge, but not yet sure about the Jazz at the neck. The Jazz has its place (especially the neck position of a dark Les Paul), but is very sweet and bright for my taste. I tend to like neck pickups that are a bit more big-boned, husky, and rolled off/smoky on top, but I'll give it more time.

One thing is for sure, it has a substantial, "mature" neck. This isn't some shred kid's guitar. Which is great, because I bought it as an alternative to a Majesty (I think the Horizon shape is better) or a PRS Custom 24 for my more mature prog side. It is definitely still faster than greased lightning however, and has naturally beefy, resonant tone. It's a great stablemate to my ESP Eclipse II, which I use more for ~traditional rock/metal, while the Horizon is more for exploring and reaching.


----------



## mlp187

@Marked Man congrats!!! this is my favorite H-III in the E-II lineup. I’m 90 percent stoked for you and 10 percent jealous!


----------



## pahulkster

pahulkster said:


> Ordered an EC Black Metal. Sweetwater had a light weight one from Korea so I decided to try it. I want to try the Black Winter so why not lol. I have an older MH-400 that is really good so I'm hoping this at least matches the quality. No stainless frets but that isn't a huge deal for me.



Got it and liking it so far. Nice build quality and I like the overall package. Frets are a little sharp for this price point. Only real knock from me. Only played for an hour or two though. I'll do a setup and tear into it longer tonight or tomorrow. I think I'm going to put it in D and keep tension a little lower with the shorter scale.


----------



## soliloquy

For those who have played the Eclipse line, all through out from the LTD EC256 to E-II, including the black metal and arctic metal series, would you say its a fair comparison between the EC line and the Epiphone/Gibson SG type guitars, instead of the Les Paul?

sure, the shape is there, but seeing as how SG is usually all mahogany, and EC, if they do have a maple cap, its kind of small (not hating on it) when compared to les paul, its sound would be closer to the SG than the les paul?

curious


----------



## pahulkster

Somehow never owned an SG but as far as my EC Black Metal goes I'd say that is accurate. If I make some room I might get the new E-II full thickness Eclipse when they come out. Those I'd say are probably more "Les Paul".


----------



## gnoll

Yeah tonewood aside, most Eclipses are much thinner/lighter than LP's and so don't sound as full.

As far as the SG comparison goes eh, maybe... With SG's there's gonna be other differences like the bridge pickup is in another spot, the neck joint is different etc. so I think it's a bit hard to say. I don't play SG's personally so I don't know.


----------



## Flappydoodle

gnoll said:


> Yeah tonewood aside, most Eclipses are much thinner/lighter than LP's and so don't sound as full.



That hasn't been my experience at all. Les Pauls are pretty bright guitars. And I've played 4-5 Eclipses and they've all been quite dark. I don't know if it's the wood, or perhaps the finish. Gibson has that special nitro finish, whereas the Eclipses I've played were all painted.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

The SG’s I’ve played were nice and bright.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

The swap from an old school (and NOT GOLD) soapbar 707s to a 57/66-7 set is now complete. SPC control instead of tone pot because they _rock_.












Sounds amaaaaazing. Having the new pickguard with the deleted original volume knob location is so nice, too. No more accidentally rolling off the top end.


----------



## 4Eyes

soliloquy said:


> For those who have played the Eclipse line, all through out from the LTD EC256 to E-II, including the black metal and arctic metal series, would you say its a fair comparison between the EC line and the Epiphone/Gibson SG type guitars, instead of the Les Paul?
> 
> sure, the shape is there, but seeing as how SG is usually all mahogany, and EC, if they do have a maple cap, its kind of small (not hating on it) when compared to les paul, its sound would be closer to the SG than the les paul?
> 
> curious


I'm not sure what do you mean by small maple cap - it's 15mm thick at it's thickest point on my E-II Eclipse. Sure, regular thickness body is thinner, than Gibson LP, but having played couple of Gibson SGs, LPs and some japanese lawsuit LP copies. I'd say that regular thickness EC is more LP, than SG.


----------



## feraledge

soliloquy said:


> For those who have played the Eclipse line, all through out from the LTD EC256 to E-II, including the black metal and arctic metal series, would you say its a fair comparison between the EC line and the Epiphone/Gibson SG type guitars, instead of the Les Paul?
> 
> sure, the shape is there, but seeing as how SG is usually all mahogany, and EC, if they do have a maple cap, its kind of small (not hating on it) when compared to les paul, its sound would be closer to the SG than the les paul?
> 
> curious


It feels and plays like a Les Paul, so you’re likely going to be playing like one and hence it’ll sound more like one. 
Even comparing a Viper to an SG is difficult, the Viper is much thicker and it’s own beast.


----------



## Humbuck

gnoll said:


> Yeah tonewood aside, most Eclipses are much thinner/lighter than LP's and so don't sound as full./QUOTE]
> 
> This has not been my experience at all. The common recurring theory that body thickness and/or weight is somehow commensurate with fullness in sound just doesn't hold up.


----------



## Floppystrings

gnoll said:


> Yeah tonewood aside, most Eclipses are much thinner/lighter than LP's and so don't sound as full.



I agree with this. The first time I tried an Eclipse I was playing a Les Paul studio and the sound was definitely more like a smaller/thinner guitar. My Les Paul was a particularly heavy one, it was a 2001. If I remember correctly it was about 10.8 lbs. This is why the ESP custom shop makes full thickness versions. Not only did the guitar sound darker, the sustain, and feel when picking was different as well.

I play Horizons now mostly, and they also come in different thicknesses. I have played the thicker version and the thinner version and they do sound different acoustically. As we all know every guitar is different, so there are definitely bright sounding Les Pauls, and thick sounding Eclipses, but I tend to agree that thickness does matter in general.

This is why the Gibson Les Paul lite series never really gained popularity. You can't just shave 3 lbs. of mahogany off a body and expect it to sound exactly the same. A full thickness Eclipse 1 is not going to sound like a thinner eclipse II.

The entire point of a Les Paul is that it is heavy, if I am looking for a Les Paul the last thing I want to see is 8.9 lbs, weight relieved for the sake of comfort, obviously the thick maple cap is going to make it sound brighter. 

With that said I don't particularly think darker or brighter is better. In most cases the good Les Pauls I have played that were heavy usually had a very very bass heavy neck pickup sound. This is desired by some people, but I definitely didn't like that aspect of the heavier Les Pauls.

I know woods can be wildly different, but in this case, it's something I stand by knowing full well people would argue about this till the end of time.


----------



## Warmart

I've had V gas forever, and all kinds of things prevented me from fixing it - until two days ago on July 4th when I found this lightly used LTD Arrow-1000 MIK w/FR in Purple Andromeda! Previous owner changed the pu's to Het Set, and I'm loving them and everything about it. Took many hours to get it setup, it was in odd shape when I bought it - fine tuners all screwed the whole way out but all strings like 20 cents sharp of E std. Had to move intonation screws to the forward hole, adjusted action (it was 6/64" or more), truss rod - pretty much everything and of course a floyd makes it a never ending balancing act.

Very pleased and she's a player for sure! NO buzz, action's low, neck seems perfect and fast. Intonation looks a bit odd but it's set as close as I can get it without really killing myself, most of the pics are pre-setup. 

This fixes V gas and a mistake I made when I traded my only other ESP (an LTD EC-1000) back around 2014. Kicked myself in the arse for that, daily - but now I'm feeling good!

No problems playing seated, but I play classical, which I think is a must.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Crash Dandicoot said:


> The swap from an old school (and NOT GOLD) soapbar 707s to a 57/66-7 set is now complete. SPC control instead of tone pot because they _rock_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds amaaaaazing. Having the new pickguard with the deleted original volume knob location is so nice, too. No more accidentally rolling off the top end.


How would describe the sound of that pickup set? I’m looking for a gold set to replace the black emg set in my purple sparkle m7


----------



## mlp187

soul_lip_mike said:


> …purple sparkle m7


I remember this well. It’s going to look insanely hot with gold pickups.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@soul_lip_mike I've never been the best at describing pickups, honestly, and in this case my perspective may be slightly off as I've got an SPC control cranked to 10 nearly all the time. Having said that, I'd say the 57-7 is very punchy with the best of the 81 in regards to the high end. Sounds less compressed (in a good way) compared to the previous 707s. I don't downtune much but it handles the low B (I'm running a .62) with minimal flub. The 66-7 is like a 60's characteristic smoothness on steroids to the point of _almost_ too much. I prefer lead work I used to do only on the neck pickup in the middle position with this setup - it tends to cut a lot nicer and retains the smooth top end. All in all I consider them one of the better EMG pairings.

Again, the SPC control is wildly skewing my judgement. Those things are so fantastic I never turn them off.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Warmart said:


> I've had V gas forever, and all kinds of things prevented me from fixing it - until two days ago on July 4th when I found this lightly used LTD Arrow-1000 MIK w/FR in Purple Andromeda! Previous owner changed the pu's to Het Set, and I'm loving them and everything about it. Took many hours to get it setup, it was in odd shape when I bought it - fine tuners all screwed the whole way out but all strings like 20 cents sharp of E std. Had to move intonation screws to the forward hole, adjusted action (it was 6/64" or more), truss rod - pretty much everything and of course a floyd makes it a never ending balancing act.
> 
> Very pleased and she's a player for sure! NO buzz, action's low, neck seems perfect and fast. Intonation looks a bit odd but it's set as close as I can get it without really killing myself, most of the pics are pre-setup.
> 
> This fixes V gas and a mistake I made when I traded my only other ESP (an LTD EC-1000) back around 2014. Kicked myself in the arse for that, daily - but now I'm feeling good!
> 
> No problems playing seated, but I play classical, which I think is a must.




I had one of these for about 3 days. The 1000 series LTD’s are very good guitars. Enjoy!!!


----------



## NCASO96

Warmart said:


> I've had V gas forever, and all kinds of things prevented me from fixing it - until two days ago on July 4th when I found this lightly used LTD Arrow-1000 MIK w/FR in Purple Andromeda! Previous owner changed the pu's to Het Set, and I'm loving them and everything about it. Took many hours to get it setup, it was in odd shape when I bought it - fine tuners all screwed the whole way out but all strings like 20 cents sharp of E std. Had to move intonation screws to the forward hole, adjusted action (it was 6/64" or more), truss rod - pretty much everything and of course a floyd makes it a never ending balancing act.
> 
> Very pleased and she's a player for sure! NO buzz, action's low, neck seems perfect and fast. Intonation looks a bit odd but it's set as close as I can get it without really killing myself, most of the pics are pre-setup.
> 
> This fixes V gas and a mistake I made when I traded my only other ESP (an LTD EC-1000) back around 2014. Kicked myself in the arse for that, daily - but now I'm feeling good!
> 
> No problems playing seated, but I play classical, which I think is a must.


----------



## NCASO96

very nice. i've like the arrow design for a while. I have a Gus G star and i can play seated pretty comfortably.
would you say this guitar sits like a RR style "half V"?
thx


----------



## Warmart

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I had one of these for about 3 days. The 1000 series LTD’s are very good guitars. Enjoy!!!


Thank you! You just didn't get along with the shape?



Nick Castelluccio said:


> very nice. i've like the arrow design for a while. I have a Gus G star and i can play seated pretty comfortably.
> would you say this guitar sits like a RR style "half V"?
> thx


I haven't played a RR but I would think they'd be similar, although this one rests perfect for me, sitting - perhaps better than the RR would? You should try one, I love it!


----------



## NCASO96

Warmart said:


> Thank you! You just didn't get along with the shape?
> 
> I haven't played a RR but I would think they'd be similar, although this one rests perfect for me, sitting - perhaps better than the RR would? You should try one, I love it!




i'm closing in on one as we speak


----------



## Warmart

Nick Castelluccio said:


> i'm closing in on one as we speak


Now you're talking! Go get 'er!


----------



## NCASO96

Warmart said:


> Now you're talking! Go get 'er!



done deal!!

https://www.espguitars.com/products/24200-arrow-1000

question. did you by an aftermarket case? Chromecast makes an "extreme gigbag" i'm going to check out.


----------



## Seraphim2369

Here is my M-II 7, amazing thing with BKP warpigs as stock pups (even though ppl still try to roast it since frets are not SS) Might be wrong thread to post this but still.


----------



## Warmart

Nick Castelluccio said:


> done deal!!
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products/24200-arrow-1000
> 
> question. did you by an aftermarket case? Chromecast makes an "extreme gigbag" i'm going to check out.


No, I took a gigbag to pick it up and it was tight to get the body in and the headstock poked out the top . I just propped it up on the passenger side and held on to it around curves. It'll stay at the house so I'm good.


----------



## Antiproduct

I am not sure if this is the right place but what would be a fair price for a pre-lawsuit ESP Horizon with Jackson headstock? HH, creme/champagne finish, sinclair tremolo, gigbag instead of original case but good condition
He currently wants 1,9k€(2,25k$) for that, seems way too high. What would be reasonable?


----------



## mlp187

Frostod said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place but what would be a fair price for a pre-lawsuit ESP Horizon with Jackson headstock? HH, creme/champagne finish, sinclair tremolo, gigbag instead of original case but good condition
> He currently wants 1,9k€(2,25k$) for that, seems way too high. What would be reasonable?


I too was looking at that on reverb, and agree the price is too high. I’d offer $1700 at most, and that’s because it’s an old guitar, and other than the headstock, is it really anything special? To me it is not. To some it may be. It is certainly aesthetically pleasing, though. I would rather put those funds toward a newer horizon.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Frostod said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place but what would be a fair price for a pre-lawsuit ESP Horizon with Jackson headstock? HH, creme/champagne finish, sinclair tremolo, gigbag instead of original case but good condition
> He currently wants 1,9k€(2,25k$) for that, seems way too high. What would be reasonable?



I've bought those for 600-750 euros the last few years, but those guitars were a bit aged and in need of some maintenance.

Does the guitar have a recessed Syn-clair? If yes, that is a bit of a risk. The trem is good, but also at least 30 years old and once it wears out, very hard to replace. The trem cavity doesn't allow a Floyd, if it is recessed. Non-recesed Syn-clair route allows for a Floyd, though the neck angle might be too shallow for low action.

If you can cross out those concerns, it's a very good guitar for sure


----------



## narad

Frostod said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place but what would be a fair price for a pre-lawsuit ESP Horizon with Jackson headstock? HH, creme/champagne finish, sinclair tremolo, gigbag instead of original case but good condition
> He currently wants 1,9k€(2,25k$) for that, seems way too high. What would be reasonable?



Yea, that's crazy. The market's a bit weird at the moment, but those would typically be like $800-1200 guitars. If one was in perfect condition I could imagine going up to $2k as a sort of museum piece. I do like this one, but again, it's like a $1500 guitar to those who are even interested in these:

https://reverb.com/item/41717554-esp-horizon-1989-pearl-white


----------



## Antiproduct

1b4n3z said:


> Does the guitar have a recessed Syn-clair? If yes, that is a bit of a risk. The trem is good, but also at least 30 years old and once it wears out, very hard to replace. The trem cavity doesn't allow a Floyd, if it is recessed. Non-recesed Syn-clair route allows for a Floyd, though the neck angle might be too shallow for low action.


It has a recessed Sinclair but I read that there is a direct Gotoh replacement that fits the studs



narad said:


> I do like this one, but again, it's like a $1500 guitar to those who are even interested in these:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/41717554-esp-horizon-1989-pearl-white


Yes I read comments from some years ago that they can easily buy these for 800$. For now thats a dream of the past and I am not sure if the market drops down in the next years. ESP tends to be on the more pricey side here in Germany too. I have never seen a used ESP for under 1k€. I think it's a little bit easier in Tokyo 

BTW I was not talking about the guitar on reverb even though it's similar. I inspected the pictures again and it seems like the frets need to be crowned soon.
So: no case, needs crowning, Sinclair trem. I offered him 1,3k$ but that was not enough for him.
Oh well I have my eyes on two interesting M-II (Deluxe) and an Ibanez RG770DX but I would really like those carved top...


----------



## narad

Frostod said:


> It has a recessed Sinclair but I read that there is a direct Gotoh replacement that fits the studs
> 
> 
> Yes I read comments from some years ago that they can easily buy these for 800$. For now thats a dream of the past and I am not sure if the market drops down in the next years. ESP tends to be on the more pricey side here in Germany too. I have never seen a used ESP for under 1k€. I think it's a little bit easier in Tokyo
> 
> BTW I was not talking about the guitar on reverb even though it's similar. I inspected the pictures again and it seems like the frets need to be crowned soon.
> So: no case, needs crowning, Sinclair trem. I offered him 1,3k$ but that was not enough for him.
> Oh well I have my eyes on two interesting M-II (Deluxe) and an Ibanez RG770DX but I would really like those carved top...



Yea, I figured when you mentioned euro. I think that one you're probably looking at -- it's HH? I think HS is the classic horizon config and HH would further reduce value in a vintage one IMO. I think this quilt one, although more expensive, is much better for the money (and maybe can negotiate on since I've seen it there a while now):

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/esp-horizon-custom-shop/582052712-74-3507


----------



## Antiproduct

narad said:


> and HH would further reduce value in a vintage one IMO.
> 
> (and maybe can negotiate on since I've seen it there a while now):
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/esp-horizon-custom-shop/582052712-74-3507


Yeah we are talking about the same guitar, the HH version. Didn't know that this would be a devalue lol

Yeah I saw that Custom. Beautiful guitar but it's there since 2017 with almost 4k views. Germans are terrible with price negotiations or budging from their (often high) prices. I would have to sell my Mayones first and then would have to put some money on top of that :/


----------



## jco5055

I just played an USA horizon from 2017 today, and it’s honestly my favorite ESP I’ve played, which is a little shocking since I’ve played 3 ESP custom horizons. To be fair though, all of them were from like 2003-2007 or so (bolt ons with the serial number on them) so I assume they’ve probably gotten better since then(?). If only I came across a recent custom or even regular Japan model.


----------



## mlp187

jco5055 said:


> I just played an USA horizon from 2017 today, and it’s honestly my favorite ESP I’ve played, which is a little shocking since I’ve played 3 ESP custom horizons. To be fair though, all of them were from like 2003-2007 or so (bolt ons with the serial number on them) so I assume they’ve probably gotten better since then(?). If only I came across a recent custom or even regular Japan model.


Awesome. There is one I’m watching on reverb right now, well, two, but I want one more than the other. My M-II is my favorite and it’s lonely.

My experience with the older ESPs is similar - I can’t put my finger on what is so different.


----------



## jco5055

mlp187 said:


> Awesome. There is one I’m watching on reverb right now, well, two, but I want one more than the other. My M-II is my favorite and it’s lonely.
> 
> My experience with the older ESPs is similar - I can’t put my finger on what is so different.



right? They just seem kind of “blah” to me, blindfolded I’d never guess the $4k price used they go for


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> right? They just seem kind of “blah” to me, blindfolded I’d never guess the $4k price used they go for



Used horizons don't go for $4k, new or old.


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> Used horizons don't go for $4k, new or old.



Well I was going off of these two listings at Chicago Music Exchange:

https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/products/esp-custom-shop-amber-1261334
https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/products/esp-custom-shop-m-ii-transparent-green-1228014

ok maybe they are M-IIs and not Horizons, but would that change anything?


----------



## mbardu

jco5055 said:


> Well I was going off of these two listings at Chicago Music Exchange:
> 
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/products/esp-custom-shop-amber-1261334
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/products/esp-custom-shop-m-ii-transparent-green-1228014
> 
> ok maybe they are M-IIs and not Horizons, but would that change anything?



I would not pay 4k for those. Funny thing is that CME recently had a couple of pretty tasty ESP USA (around 3k$ IIIRC) that I would have loved.
Also funny and unrelated...but CME belongs to Reverb actually?!? Never realized...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Also funny and unrelated...but CME belongs to Reverb actually?!? Never realized...



Not quite. Both were founded by David Kalt, but the Reverb part of the business was purchased by Etsy in 2019. Kalt still owns CME, the store, and is a shareholder in Reverb where he's a board member.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> Well I was going off of these two listings at Chicago Music Exchange:
> 
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/products/esp-custom-shop-amber-1261334
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/products/esp-custom-shop-m-ii-transparent-green-1228014
> 
> ok maybe they are M-IIs and not Horizons, but would that change anything?



The M-II vs Horizon doesn't make much of a difference (if anything, the opposite), but being owned by George Lynch does:







Obviously that's the major factor there, but really people need to stop using Reverb listing prices (or even Reverb sold prices) as an indication of the going rate of the guitar. The listing price is just an imaginary number. The sold price is whatever imaginary number the seller had up when he took a different offer.


----------



## mbardu

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not quite. Both were founded by David Kalt, but the Reverb part of the business was purchased by Etsy in 2019. Kalt still owns CME, the store, and is a shareholder in Reverb where he's a board member.



According to most sources, he _bought _CME out of passion, not founded it.
Same difference though, it's been part of Reverb for a while, which was surprising to me!
The purchase by Etsy and its impacts are a whole other discussion  .


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> According to most sources, he _bought _CME out of passion, not founded it.
> Same difference though, it's been part of Reverb for a while.
> The purchase by Etsy and its impacts are a whole other discussion  .



Yeah, you're right. It was Steve something that originally founded CME back when they were uptown. Brain fart.


----------



## BornToLooze

narad said:


> Used horizons don't go for $4k, new or old.



I might have been in the right place at the right time, but I got my CS Kamikaze for less than what like 75% of EIIs go for.


----------



## narad

BornToLooze said:


> I might have been in the right place at the right time, but I got my CS Kamikaze for less than what like 75% of EIIs go for.



Yea, similar situation. The new EIIs just go for a lot / they seemed to build up that brand pretty fast over the past couple years.


----------



## jco5055

The whole reverb thing I've known for a while, mainly because Reverb HQ is across the street from Chicago Music Exchange. That and both sites look identical in terms of layout


----------



## jco5055

Also was on ESP Japan's website (because of all the more models, especially sig models, are cool to look at) and noticed the M-Seven is discontinued. Fingers crossed they make an actual ESP Original series 7 w/trem now.


----------



## setsuna7

Hey guys & Gals, I'm planning to refinish my Horizon NT7 whether by myself or send it to someone, where can I buy accurate Waterslide Decals for the Headstock besides ebay?


----------



## mlp187

setsuna7 said:


> Hey guys & Gals, I'm planning to refinish my Horizon NT7 whether by myself or send it to someone, where can I buy accurate Waterslide Decals for the Headstock besides ebay?


I seem to remember Etsy having faithful reproductions.


----------



## setsuna7

mlp187 said:


> I seem to remember Etsy having faithful reproductions.


Thanks bro!!


----------



## AMOS

My E-II Horizon 2nd from left


----------



## nikt

What model of Ibanez AR is that?


----------



## AMOS

nikt said:


> What model of Ibanez AR is that?


AR420, the action is so low on that thing with no buzz, came like that out of the box


----------



## nikt

Super handsome. I didn't remember what model had mini switches. It looked like some prestige model.


----------



## AMOS

nikt said:


> Super handsome. I didn't remember what model had mini switches. It looked like some prestige model.


They're the tri-sound switches, full humbucker in series, parallel, and single coil


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Leaviathan said:


> My E-II Horizon 2nd from left
> View attachment 95669


That ESP is a beauty!!!


----------



## Solomon Monagle

2009 Horizon NT-II Dark Brown Sunburst

2010 Horizon NT-II See-Thru Black


----------



## Rotatous




----------



## feraledge

Leaviathan said:


> My E-II Horizon 2nd from left
> View attachment 95669





Solomon Monagle said:


> 2009 Horizon NT-II Dark Brown Sunburst
> 
> 2010 Horizon NT-II See-Thru Black


DBSB and that natural burst are two of the sickest production finishes on a Horizon ever.


----------



## feraledge

jco5055 said:


> I just played an USA horizon from 2017 today, and it’s honestly my favorite ESP I’ve played, which is a little shocking since I’ve played 3 ESP custom horizons. To be fair though, all of them were from like 2003-2007 or so (bolt ons with the serial number on them) so I assume they’ve probably gotten better since then(?). If only I came across a recent custom or even regular Japan model.


The bolt ons you're referencing may have been production in 03 (I don't recall exactly, but this seems off to me), definitely not by 05. Most of those were from the 90s with the ESP Custom sticker being the standard. I'm assuming you probably think that the bolt ons were inferior due to the construction method, but I've owned a handful of 90s Horizons (bolt ons) and found them pretty unparalleled to other production models. The full, non-production customs are a different story. That's not knocking production Horizons at all, they're my favorite guitars, but I'd be hard pressed to really say that the neck thru models were innately better guitars.
And, as @narad said, they aren't going for $4K. Prices have gone up for sure, but I was buying 90s Horizons for $500/600 less than ten years ago. Granted they needed some work, but I made them shits fine again.


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> The bolt ons you're referencing may have been production in 03 (I don't recall exactly, but this seems off to me), definitely not by 05. Most of those were from the 90s with the ESP Custom sticker being the standard. I'm assuming you probably think that the bolt ons were inferior due to the construction method, but I've owned a handful of 90s Horizons (bolt ons) and found them pretty unparalleled to other production models. The full, non-production customs are a different story. That's not knocking production Horizons at all, they're my favorite guitars, but I'd be hard pressed to really say that the neck thru models were innately better guitars.
> And, as @narad said, they aren't going for $4K. Prices have gone up for sure, but I was buying 90s Horizons for $500/600 less than ten years ago. Granted they needed some work, but I made them shits fine again.



I saw a super good condition SSS horizon this week for $1100 or so. Debated but it didn't have the Jackson headstock so I passed. The reverse pointy headstock is my least fav for horizons.


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> I saw a super good condition SSS horizon this week for $1100 or so. Debated but it didn't have the Jackson headstock so I passed. The reverse pointy headstock is my least fav for horizons.


Reverse pointy is my third, reverse Jackson style would be my second. SSS guitars do nothing for me unfortunately.


----------



## Humanoid

Current trio:


----------



## Samark

Yes.
Yes.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 96017



Frikkin' Mark, he's got a great ESP collection.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

He might have one of the best vintage ESP collections. He has some real good connections, too, as I recall he gets them fully serviced when needed by the ESP guys (SS refrets, etc.). He's got great taste, no doubt.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Frikkin' Mark, he's got a great ESP collection.




Go buy this ESP. 

https://twitter.com/nemoasakura/status/1418756485861974019?s=20


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> Go buy this ESP.
> 
> https://twitter.com/nemoasakura/status/1418756485861974019?s=20



Lol, c'mon dude, you can't get my heart racing like that. I'm old-ish.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Crash Dandicoot said:


> He might have one of the best vintage ESP collections. He has some real good connections, too, as I recall he gets them fully serviced when needed by the ESP guys (SS refrets, etc.). He's got great taste, no doubt.



Makes sense. Mark's been an ESP endorser for years and he and the other guys from Lord got to visit one of the ESP factories. All 3 of the guys even got sigs at one point.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Lol, c'mon dude, you can't get my heart racing like that. I'm old-ish.


You don’t want a giant sword and dragon guitar. 

I wonder how such a guitar ended up in that Hardoff.


----------



## feraledge

Samark said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 96017


That's fuckin sick


----------



## Swarth




----------



## Solomon Monagle

feraledge said:


> DBSB and that natural burst are two of the sickest production finishes on a Horizon ever.



Yeah, the quality of the quilt for a production guitar is insane, not to mention the playability itself. Not sure why they don't get more love currently, it plays and sounds better than my Regius. Speaking of sick, just checked your custom thread and holy sh*t. Beautiful guitar mate.


----------



## mbardu

Well I think I can put an end to my loooong search for a "cool short-ish scale guitar while waiting for my custom build".

Tried or more accurately _re-tried_ what feels like _everything_. A bunch of MIJ Eclipses (from quilted ESP Standard from a few years ago to very recent sparkly red E-II), Caparison Horus, Friedman Noho, Jackson Fusion, Schecter Solo, to almost the entire ESP "Maverick" range (bunch of everything from LTDs to Edwards to full-on MIJ ESP) ... and finally found one that takes the cake.

Some honorable mentions. The Edwards E-MVs have a dear place in my heart, they're just nice. The Caparison Horus, if you find a good one - those can be _killer_. Annoying input jack doesn't work with my setup and I couldn't really ignore the nickel frets forever so that went. Things I was a bit disappointed in/didn't really jive with: Friedman NoHo and recent E-II Eclipse. The Eclipses did at least confirm to me that as far as LP shapes go, they're some of the most comfortable on the market IMO (maybe a tad behind Carvin/Kiesel CS).

But with all that, the winner is :




I posted about it before in the thread regarding stainless steel frets on LTD-1000s but after two weeks of honeymoon not playing _anything else_, I'm even more convinced it's a keeper. I cannot find anything bad about the guitar. Even playing up to the 24th fret is easy.


----------



## mlp187

mbardu said:


> Well I think I can put an end to my loooong search for a "cool short-ish scale guitar while waiting for my custom build".
> 
> Tried or more accurately _re-tried_ what feels like _everything_. A bunch of MIJ Eclipses (from quilted ESP Standard from a few years ago to very recent sparkly red E-II), Caparison Horus, Friedman Noho, Jackson Fusion, Schecter Solo, to almost the entire ESP "Maverick" range (bunch of everything from LTDs to Edwards to full-on MIJ ESP) ... and finally found one that takes the cake.
> 
> Some honorable mentions. The Edwards E-MVs have a dear place in my heart, they're just nice. The Caparison Horus, if you find a good one - those can be _killer_. Annoying input jack doesn't work with my setup and I couldn't really ignore the nickel frets forever so that went. Things I was a bit disappointed in/didn't really jive with: Friedman NoHo and recent E-II Eclipse. The Eclipses did at least confirm to me that as far as LP shapes go, they're some of the most comfortable on the market IMO (maybe a tad behind Carvin/Kiesel CS).
> 
> But with all that, the winner is :
> 
> View attachment 96132
> 
> 
> I posted about it before in the thread regarding stainless steel frets on LTD-1000s but after two weeks of honeymoon not playing _anything else_, I'm even more convinced it's a keeper. I cannot find anything bad about the guitar. Even playing up to the 24th fret is easy.


Congrats! That is beautiful!


----------



## Phillie43

1991 Emerald Green 1988 Neon Green Horizons


----------



## Phillie43

2008 BMusic Australia run..mint shape


----------



## narad

Phillie43 said:


> 1991 Emerald Green 1988 Neon Green Horizons
> View attachment 96136



Nice - I gotta hunt down one of those reverse headstock slant neck pickup ones one of these days.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Samark said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 96017



In action:


----------



## mikernaut

Phillie43 said:


> 1991 Emerald Green 1988 Neon Green Horizons
> View attachment 96136


Oh Snap... I do believe that was my Horizon I refinished in Neon Green!


----------



## Phillie43

Might be..Marty Bell do the refinish?


----------



## Phillie43

narad said:


> Nice - I gotta hunt down one of those reverse headstock slant neck pickup ones one of these days.


Not easy to come by..took me years, but good luck!


----------



## mikernaut

Phillie43 said:


> Might be..Marty Bell do the refinish?


Yup!


----------



## narad

Phillie43 said:


> Not easy to come by..took me years, but good luck!



I have home court advantage.


----------



## mmr007

Phillie43 said:


> 1991 Emerald Green 1988 Neon Green Horizons
> View attachment 96136


oooooooh....BV300H.....ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Phillie43

mmr007 said:


> oooooooh....BV300H.....ahhhhhhhhhh


Bv150


----------



## mmr007

Phillie43 said:


> Bv150


oh. Learned something new. I only was aware of the two different types of the 120H and then the 300H. Never knew there was a similar 150....still pretty


----------



## Phillie43

Yeah the 150s and 300s have different transformers...balls to the wall,the 60 and 120 aren't as "inspiring" let's say


----------



## Randy

Samark said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 96017



Checks literally every box.


----------



## Phillie43

Sorry, the 159 and 300 have different transformers then the 60 and 120!


Phillie43 said:


> Yeah the 150s and 300s have different transformers...balls to the wall,the 60 and 120 aren't as "inspiring" let's say


----------



## Phillie43

Phillie43 said:


> Sorry, the 159 and 300 have different transformers then the 60 and 120!


150*


----------



## 1b4n3z

New Mirage day! For some time now I have sought a Deluxe to accompany my Ctm, preferably of same quality tier and era. Well, not only is the DX an original series, but it's made in the same year as well. And it's even better a guitar, really


----------



## Phillie43

mikernaut said:


> Oh Snap... I do believe that was my Horizon I refinished in Neon Green!


What colour was it before the refinish?


----------



## Phillie43

narad said:


> I have home court advantage.


???


----------



## NickS

Phillie43 said:


> ???



He's in Japan. Much greater market saturation of said fiddles.....


----------



## Phillie43

Yes for ...I'm looking for another one as well!


----------



## mikernaut

Phillie43 said:


> What colour was it before the refinish?



It was a aged yellowish off white.






Was such a cool guitar, wish I didn't have to sell it at the time. I see it has Emgs now, did you put those in? At the time I had the original single coil and a BKP ceramic Warpig . The Warpig sounded amazing in it. I took it out and put a misc Duncan in it before I sold it cuz I really loved that specific Warpig.


----------



## Phillie43

mikernaut said:


> It was a aged yellowish off white.
> View attachment 96207
> View attachment 96208
> View attachment 96209
> View attachment 96210
> View attachment 96211
> 
> Was such a cool guitar, wish I didn't have to sell it at the time. I see it has Emgs now, did you put those in? At the time I had the original single coil and a BKP ceramic Warpig . The Warpig sounded amazing in it. I took it out and put a misc Duncan in it before I sold it cuz I really loved that specific Warpig.


That's pretty cool, I actually like the green better, wish the original ESP and Horizon logos could've been salvaged! Sweet guitar!


----------



## Marked Man

Flappydoodle said:


> That hasn't been my experience at all. Les Pauls are pretty bright guitars. And I've played 4-5 Eclipses and they've all been quite dark. I don't know if it's the wood, or perhaps the finish. Gibson has that special nitro finish, whereas the Eclipses I've played were all painted.



My Eclipse sounds HUGE! Just as full as most Les Paul's I've played, and still has more edge also. It is acoustically loud and projects very well. This is the guitar that proved to me that ESP Standard really IS significantly better than any LTD, and therefore worth it. It is one of the most toneful guitars I have for sure, and I have quite a few. 




I bought mine to be mine Zakk machine and often use it for Drop Db stuff. Only regret is that they didn't make this model with an ebony board at the time I bought it, although I plan to pick up one of the new white ones with different EMGs and ebony to fix that and have both flavors and looks.


----------



## Phillie43

mikernaut said:


> It was a aged yellowish off white.
> View attachment 96207
> View attachment 96208
> View attachment 96209
> View attachment 96210
> View attachment 96211
> 
> Was such a cool guitar, wish I didn't have to sell it at the time. I see it has Emgs now, did you put those in? At the time I had the original single coil and a BKP ceramic Warpig . The Warpig sounded amazing in it. I took it out and put a misc Duncan in it before I sold it cuz I really loved that specific Warpig.


I didn't put in the EMGs I'm going to install Fishmans, but the Warpig would've been a welcome addition


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Marked Man said:


> My Eclipse sounds HUGE! Just as full as most Les Paul's I've played, and still has more edge also. It is acoustically loud and projects very well. This is the guitar that proved to me that ESP Standard really IS significantly better than any LTD, and therefore worth it. It is one of the most toneful guitars I have for sure, and I have quite a few.
> 
> View attachment 96222
> 
> 
> I bought mine to be mine Zakk machine and often use it for Drop Db stuff. Only regret is that they didn't make this model with an ebony board at the time I bought it, although I plan to pick up one of the new white ones with different EMGs and ebony to fix that and have both flavors and looks.


I had that exact same guitar. Beautiful finish — very hard to photograph! Loved it.


----------



## Millul

1b4n3z said:


> New Mirage day! For some time now I have sought a Deluxe to accompany my Ctm, preferably of same quality tier and era. Well, not only is the DX an original series, but it's made in the same year as well. And it's even better a guitar, really



Nice! Did you snag it locally?
I've been looking for an M-II for a while, but prices are generally really high (as with all other used gear).

That CTM...it's a BOMB!


----------



## 1b4n3z

Millul said:


> Nice! Did you snag it locally?
> I've been looking for an M-II for a while, but prices are generally really high (as with all other used gear).
> 
> That CTM...it's a BOMB!



Thanks  No, both of these I bought from Japan. Gotta keep a close eye on those shops - these both are original series for the price of standard series


----------



## narad

mikernaut said:


> It was a aged yellowish off white.
> View attachment 96207
> View attachment 96208
> View attachment 96209
> View attachment 96210
> View attachment 96211
> 
> Was such a cool guitar, wish I didn't have to sell it at the time. I see it has Emgs now, did you put those in? At the time I had the original single coil and a BKP ceramic Warpig . The Warpig sounded amazing in it. I took it out and put a misc Duncan in it before I sold it cuz I really loved that specific Warpig.



I saw pics of this around for years and always had me wondering -- why didn't the refinish guy scrape the binding? I think the end result would have been better with a fresh white there instead of the yellowish color which is presumably just the clear coat?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I saw pics of this around for years and always had me wondering -- why didn't the refinish guy scrape the binding? I think the end result would have been better with a fresh white there instead of the yellowish color which is presumably just the clear coat?



Binding can yellow, too. In fact the gassing of the plastic can prematurely yellow the finish, not just the other way around.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Binding can yellow, too. In fact the gassing of the plastic can premature yellow the finish, not just the other way around.



Interesting. My 80s horizon is getting refinished now and they said they'd scrape the clear, and they couldn't totally guarantee it'd be white after but they thought it probably would be. I'm praying.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Interesting. My 80s horizon is getting refinished now and they said they'd scrape the clear, and they couldn't totally guarantee it'd be white after but they thought it probably would be. I'm praying.



There are a bunch of factors, and they can probably get it whiter, but depending the chances of it being bright white after just a scrape a fairly low. I've heard of certain solvents helping to bring back the brightness, but I've never used that.


----------



## Phillie43

mikernaut said:


> I have the Green Camo which is my own ordered custom. (That's not going anywhere ) Then the silver SRC Horizon which is on the chopping block to possibly fund something else. Otherwise the rest were victims of GAS for other guitars.
> 
> I do want another pink/purple camo ESP in the future if I have the funds again.
> 
> Where's Mr Llexi Leon? he's got a great ESP collection!


Have a pic of the Green Camo?


----------



## Marked Man

ESP Std Viper Urban Camo down in the War Bunker.

I found a leather strap with real (inert) 5.56 rounds on it to complete the look. Put some Dunlop Heavy Core 10-48s on it and use it for '80s Metallica (absolutely wicked for Master era songs) and original '80s inspired thrash. It sounds great and is wickedly fast in the upper ranges, although I really love using as it as Crunchmeister.

The Mesa Mark cab is brutal also. It has not one, but TWO EVM12Ls.  I may change the top one later since the cab seems to weigh 800 lbs, although still not as heavy as my Mark 4x12s....


----------



## mikernaut

Phillie43 said:


> Have a pic of the Green Camo?


Here it is with the Pink camo7 which inspired me to have the green one made.


----------



## Phillie43

mikernaut said:


> Here it is with the Pink camo7 which inspired me to have the green one made.


Incredible!


----------



## Phillie43

Phillie43 said:


> Incredible!


Have any for sale, or know of any?


----------



## feraledge

Phillie43 said:


> 1991 Emerald Green 1988 Neon Green Horizons
> View attachment 96136


Those are too sick.


----------



## Phillie43

feraledge said:


> Those are too sick.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## kidmendel

mikernaut said:


> Here it is with the Pink camo7 which inspired me to have the green one made.


Holy hell these are INCREDIBLY awesome finishes!!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mlp187 said:


> I remember this well. It’s going to look insanely hot with gold pickups.



Here we go.


----------



## mlp187

soul_lip_mike said:


> Here we go.


Fuck yes. Looks killer!!!


----------



## Zado

OHSSSSHHHHT


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Those are pretty cool...it's too bad they're LTD.


----------



## Zhysick

soul_lip_mike said:


> Those are pretty cool...it's too bad they're LTD.



Let the poor people have dreams!


----------



## mbardu

soul_lip_mike said:


> Those are pretty cool...it's too bad they're LTD.



If you can get past the logo (it certainly beats E-II), then some LTDs have gotten shockingly good (some being on par or better than some of the aforementioned E-IIs too).


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@mbardu "some being on par or better" as in a particular model? I hear anecdotal verbiage consistently that there's no need to spend more on an E-II when you can grab an LTD but my experience is the total opposite.


----------



## Phillie43

Does anyone know who owns this or know of any killer Horizons for sale? I'm on the hunt!


----------



## mbardu

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @mbardu "some being on par or better" as in a particular model? I hear anecdotal verbiage consistently that there's no need to spend more on an E-II when you can grab an LTD but my experience is the total opposite.



I'm not thinking of a particular model. More from guitar to guitar.
I'm cautiously saying "some" because LTDs (even newer ones and even high end ones) may still have a bit more variability from one guitar to the next compared to E-IIs.
To wit, I was a bit disappointed in a recent LTD H3 1000 I tried (not bad, lightweight, but not the most satisfying to play), while the 3 separate E-II Horizon-IIIs I've tried (2 owned for a while) have been consistently _sensational_. But maybe trying a few more LTDs, I would have found a great one.
Flip side, I'd put the EC-1000 I recently received in the "sensational" category as well, after owning and trying _a lot_ of Eclipses. For all intents and purposes, the quality and finish is on the same level as MIJ, and compared to a recent sparkle red E-II I returned to GC fairly quickly, it plays, sustains and sounds much better. I don't doubt some small components are less expensive/high-end on the LTD (one volume pot is plain bad, and the nut is generic OEM), but that's probably 20$ at worst. The LTD has a 2-piece body while the equivalent E-ii is probably one-piece body. But the LTD has stainless steel frets - which I value much _much _higher. At half the price of the E-II.

If you don't care about the logo on the headstock, I don't see a reason to not _at least try _an LTD-1000 or a couple if there's an equivalent model.


----------



## mbardu

Phillie43 said:


> Does anyone know who owns this or know of any killer Horizons for sale? I'm on the hunt!
> View attachment 96377



CME has a pretty neat USA Horizon with cockstock.
One more pickup than this one though.
Still killer in my book.


----------



## Phillie43

mbardu said:


> CME has a pretty neat USA Horizon with cockstock.
> One more pickup than this one though.
> Still killer in my book.


CME?


----------



## mbardu

Phillie43 said:


> CME?



Chicago Music Exchange, sorry.
https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/products/esp-usa-horizon-cherry-fade-2017-1240724


----------



## BabUShka

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @mbardu "some being on par or better" as in a particular model? I hear anecdotal verbiage consistently that there's no need to spend more on an E-II when you can grab an LTD but my experience is the total opposite.



I love my Eclipse II. And yes ESP is more fun. But owning two EC1000 in addition some times makes me wonder. Is the ESP worth 2x price? In my experience the ESP is just slightly better than the LTD 1000 series in quality and feel.

But still. Knowing its an MIJ ESP adds some extra fun to it.


----------



## narad

mbardu said:


> Chicago Music Exchange, sorry.
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/products/esp-usa-horizon-cherry-fade-2017-1240724



USA. Gross


----------



## mbardu

narad said:


> USA. Gross


It's OK, just imagine it's just another "boutique" California shop but bonus points they are using the cool ESP shapes and headstocks.
And unlike _some _MIJs at least those actually have figured tops and now stainless steel frets too...

Hey by the way @narad, are E-IIs a thing in Japan? Popular?


----------



## narad

mbardu said:


> Hey by the way @narad, are E-IIs a thing in Japan? Popular?



I don't think anything MIJ is very popular in Japan TBH. StringDriver cabs...JBodens...Sugi and T's Guitars a little bit. Think that's about it. And like if you walk into any shop with an ESP or Navigator to trade in, it's really laughable what kinds of offers you get. 

And I guess among ESPs, I see more people either beginning and getting some BangDream one or going all out for a "full" ESP.

Gear that is popular/revered in Japan:
- Suhr
- Tom Anderson
- James Tyler
- Friedman
- Matchless
- Bogner
- Two Rock
- Steinberger


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> StringDriver cabs...




YOU SONOVABI... 

You just cost me money!

I saw that name and having never heard of the company, looked them up to see what was what, and found out they're making a Theile 1x15 with EVM-15Ls. 

Since one of the three custom cabs I want is a Theile 606 with the EVM, I'm already planning a purchase once I gather more info. 

(Seriously though, thanks for sharing that. Saves me time having to look for other builders so long as my research shows well.)


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> YOU SONOVABI...
> 
> You just cost me money!
> 
> I saw that name and having never heard of the company, looked them up to see what was what, and found out they're making a Theile 1x15 with EVM-15Ls.
> 
> Since one of the three custom cabs I want is a Theile 606 with the EVM, I'm already planning a purchase once I gather more info.
> 
> (Seriously though, thanks for sharing that. Saves me time having to look for other builders so long as my research shows well.)



They're pretty damn expensive and I can't quite figure out why. But yea, if you have to buy locally in Japan, it'll probably be fairly competitive. I'm having a Matchless 4x10 shipped out here now and it's about $260 in ship.


----------



## xzyryabx

narad said:


> They're pretty damn expensive and I can't quite figure out why. But yea, if you have to buy locally in Japan, it'll probably be fairly competitive. I'm having a Matchless 4x10 shipped out here now and it's about $260 in ship.


Loaded or unloaded?
If loaded that's not as bad as I would have expected all the way to Japan post covid...still must hurt though to pay almost 50% extra for shipping!


----------



## narad

xzyryabx said:


> Loaded or unloaded?
> If loaded that's not as bad as I would have expected all the way to Japan post covid...still must hurt though to pay almost 50% extra for shipping!



Loaded. Pretty pricey cab but Matchless prices in Japan are pretty high. I probably paid about a 30% premium overall vs what it'd cost me to get the cab in the US.


----------



## mbardu

Not mine (I wish...) but this is nice.
I wouldn't pay 2x more for an E-ii over LTD-1000, but maybe I'd pay 5x more for this if I had 5x more  .


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Sorry for the spam....I replaced the tone knob of this guy with an EMG kill switch. I had to have a luthier bore the tone pot hole out slightly as the kill switch barely didn't fit.

*I suck at taking photos*


----------



## Phillie43

Anyone have this or know who does?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

mbardu said:


> Not mine (I wish...) but this is nice.
> I wouldn't pay 2x more for an E-ii over LTD-1000, but maybe I'd pay 5x more for this if I had 5x more  .


Now there’s a Paul I’d play.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Phillie43 said:


> Anyone have this or know who does?


Now that’s the type of ESP I like most, 1 pickup and that neat scoop on the front bottom horn.


----------



## xzyryabx

Phillie43 said:


> Anyone have this or know who does?


I remember this guitar..love it!
I think someone on the original ESP forums owned it. Been ages though so can't remember the details.


----------



## Phillie43

xzyryabx said:


> I remember this guitar..love it!
> I think someone on the original ESP forums owned it. Been ages though so can't remember the details.


Thanks, would love to get my hands on it!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

xzyryabx said:


> I remember this guitar..love it!
> I think someone on the original ESP forums owned it. Been ages though so can't remember the details.


Did you try the esp owners Facebook group?


----------



## Phillie43

soul_lip_mike said:


> Did you try the esp owners Facebook group?


Yes I did


----------



## Wyvern Claw

Already posted the NGD thread just now, but figured this belongs here as well.


----------



## LCW

LTD EC-1000 Deluxe in Gold Andromeda… very surprised at the build quality and playability. The color is insane how it changes! I bought it on the spot.


----------



## Phillie43

Shroony said:


>


Is that Natural Horizon for sale?


----------



## Phillie43

dowenprs said:


> I suppose I can throw these in here as well.
> Don't suppose you still have that Sonic Blue Stef do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what the hell, for old times sake, my ESP's of past!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> Dan


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Phillie43 said:


> Is that Natural Horizon for sale?




Dude, these guys haven't posted in almost a decade. Take it to PMs.


----------



## Phillie43

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dude, these guys haven't posted in almost a decade. Take it to PMs.


Shit, didn't even notice the date haha


----------



## shadowchild

Hi!
My ESP KH-2 modded with Fishman Fluence Modern and only one volume


----------



## BabUShka

Family gathering


----------



## Marked Man

Here's my brand spankin' new Horizon III. Love the Custom 5 at the bridge, although I've always thought the Jazz was a bit on the bright side in anything other than a Les Paul, so I may try something else there after I've had several months to try it out. Any thoughts on the ideal neck pickup? I like the EBMM Petrucci guitars and think this is a more elegant take on the basic Majesty shape, which is one reason I wanted the Horizon III for DT style music after I had been stalking IIs for so long. Biggest surprise was that it has a beefy but still very fast neck. It is substantially beefier than my ESP Eclipse II in fact. GREAT tone and this is a very high end guitar, even if ESP pointlessly refuses to allow ESP on the headstock...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Marked Man said:


> View attachment 96954
> 
> 
> Here's my brand spankin' new Horizon III. Love the Custom 5 at the bridge, although I've always thought the Jazz was a bit on the bright side in anything other than a Les Paul, so I may try something else there after I've had several months to try it out. Any thoughts on the ideal neck pickup? I like the EBMM Petrucci guitars and think this is a more elegant take on the basic Majesty shape, which is one reason I wanted the Horizon III for DT style music after I had been stalking IIs for so long. Biggest surprise was that it has a beefy but still very fast neck. It is substantially beefier than my ESP Eclipse II in fact. GREAT tone and this is a very high end guitar, even if ESP pointlessly refuses to allow ESP on the headstock...


the 59 neck pairs wonderfully with the custom 5. Alnico II pro/slash neck is also a good option if you want to stick with duncan.


----------



## Marked Man

KnightBrolaire said:


> the 59 neck pairs wonderfully with the custom 5. Alnico II pro/slash neck is also a good option if you want to stick with duncan.



Yeah, although I've already got the '59N in at least 3 other guitars. I do tend to stick with same brand pickups in one guitar, so maybe the Alnico II. Or maybe even my favorite sleeper----the Distortion Neck. The name scares too many off LOL, but it's basically like a '59N with more mids. I've gotten some of my favorite neck shred tones ever from my Jackson SL2Hs with the Distortion Neck...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Marked Man said:


> View attachment 96954
> 
> 
> Here's my brand spankin' new Horizon III. Love the Custom 5 at the bridge, although I've always thought the Jazz was a bit on the bright side in anything other than a Les Paul, so I may try something else there after I've had several months to try it out. Any thoughts on the ideal neck pickup? I like the EBMM Petrucci guitars and think this is a more elegant take on the basic Majesty shape, which is one reason I wanted the Horizon III for DT style music after I had been stalking IIs for so long. Biggest surprise was that it has a beefy but still very fast neck. It is substantially beefier than my ESP Eclipse II in fact. GREAT tone and this is a very high end guitar, even if ESP pointlessly refuses to allow ESP on the headstock...


Does it have a forearm bevel or is it arched? Looks great.


----------



## Wucan

After previously owning a M-400 and an EC-1000, I'm back in the club:






Even though this is a factory 2nd, the fit and finish is great and the Evertune came setup to be pitch-consistent in standard. I need to mess around with the springs to get to the sweet spot but it's very playable as is.

Tips for straps, though? I can't get this thing to balance properly when standing - really need to get the neck upright but I think the strap location (back of the upper horn) is simply inadequate to achieve that.


----------



## Marked Man

Wucan said:


> After previously owning a M-400 and an EC-1000, I'm back in the club:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this is a factory 2nd, the fit and finish is great and the Evertune came setup to be pitch-consistent in standard. I need to mess around with the springs to get to the sweet spot but it's very playable as is.
> 
> Tips for straps, though? I can't get this thing to balance properly when standing - really need to get the neck upright but I think the strap location (back of the upper horn) is simply inadequate to achieve that.



In Russia, SG changes YOU!

But seriously, the stock button location isn't the most natural for a lot of people. I do change the way I hold my ESP Viper compared to any other guitar I have, and it helps to wear it higher on your body than most guitars and with a wider strap (and not too slick), as well with the headstock pointed "up" more than typical. The classic low slung Les Paul stance? That would NEVER work well with the SG body style. Try wearing it a little higher and be ready to adapt your stance. See photos of Tony Iommi for guidance.


----------



## Marked Man

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Does it have a forearm bevel or is it arched? Looks great.



No bevel, it's arched and very comfortable.


----------



## Wucan

Marked Man said:


> In Russia, SG changes YOU!
> 
> But seriously, the stock button location isn't the most natural for a lot of people. I do change the way I hold my ESP Viper compared to any other guitar I have, and it helps to wear it higher on your body than most guitars and with a wider strap, as well with the headstock pointed "up" more than typical. The classic low slung Les Paul stance? That would NEVER work well with the SG body style. Try wearing it a little higher and be ready to adapt your stance. See photos of Tony Iommi for guidance.


I bought the Viper in part because no matter which Gibson SG I played the ergonomics never worked out - had everything from Iommi's signature Epiphone to a vintage '62 Reissue. I like this one better than an SG because of the bevels and having a bit shorter body, and it plays suuuper awesome when I'm sitting down. But I've tried messing with the straps I have and I just can't get it to stay higher. Maybe as you mentioned, I might need a wider strap (and perhaps sturdier) to make it work...


----------



## Marked Man

Wucan said:


> I bought the Viper in part because no matter which Gibson SG I played the ergonomics never worked out - had everything from Iommi's signature Epiphone to a vintage '62 Reissue. I like this one better than an SG because of the bevels and having a bit shorter body, and it plays suuuper awesome when I'm sitting down. But I've tried messing with the straps I have and I just can't get it to stay higher. Maybe as you mentioned, I might need a wider strap (and perhaps sturdier) to make it work...



My Viper 5.56 strap is both wide AND heavy!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Marked Man said:


> No bevel, it's arched and very comfortable.


If you can, please post a picture of it. I have a 1000 series MH, it’s comfortable. But not as much as my RG. Curious how this compares.


----------



## 101

xzyryabx said:


> Loaded or unloaded?
> If loaded that's not as bad as I would have expected all the way to Japan post covid...still must hurt though to pay almost 50% extra for shipping!



This post is for xzyryabx as he at one point had the original grail Kiko CTM I was jonesing for like 10 years ago. I ended up with this team built US standard series FR-27, not sure what they call it these days. Basically they tried to make it look expensive with a veneer instead of a real cap like the CTM (amazing job contouring the veneer and hiding issues with the burst btw). Reality is they did an amazing job. This is obviously before the E-II debacle (headstock date is 2014). If somehow ESP could get back to this level of quality in the US, it would be game changing. Horizon Kiko thickness is the real deal.


----------



## xzyryabx

101 said:


> This post is for xzyryabx as he at one point had the original grail Kiko CTM I was jonesing for like 10 years ago. I ended up with this team built US standard series FR-27, not sure what they call it these days. Basically they tried to make it look expensive with a veneer instead of a real cap like the CTM (amazing job contouring the veneer and hiding issues with the burst btw). Reality is they did an amazing job. This is obviously before the E-II debacle (headstock date is 2014). If somehow ESP could get back to this level of quality in the US, it would be game changing. Horizon Kiko thickness is the real deal.


Dude, first of all, good memory!!
Secondly, that's so badass!!!
Truth be told, I prefer it to the Kiko looks wise for sure, even if the top isn't as nice....that inlay on the 24th fret always bugged me!
Btw, probably now is not a good time for you though, but last I heard the guy that got the Kiko after me was looking to sell it. I think I still got his number and hook you guys up (don't think he does the forum thing)....but honestly I would stick with this one if it plays as good as it looks!
@narad needs to see this one


----------



## 101

xzyryabx said:


> Dude, first of all, good memory!!
> Secondly, that's so badass!!!
> Truth be told, I prefer it to the Kiko looks wise for sure, even if the top isn't as nice....that inlay on the 24th fret always bugged me!
> Btw, probably now is not a good time for you though, but last I heard the guy that got the Kiko after me was looking to sell it. I think I still got his number and hook you guys up (don't think he does the forum thing)....but honestly I would stick with this one if it plays as good as it looks!
> @narad needs to see this one



Hey man, loooong ass time. Not as much a good memory but I still had some ancient DMs on here between us from back in the day. I haven't been particularly active forum wise in quite some time, but was watching all those phone clips of the Megadeth Austin show from Fri and started getting the bug again after seeing Kiko was still putting up with Dave. The new bassist after the Ellefson shitshow seems pretty solid as well.

I hadn't thought much about the inlay, but agree that would probably annoy me as well. Hard to beat a blank fret board. I'm not sure I would be up for the original CTM these days unless the price is right, and I can probably guess it won't be. I seriously wonder how many of those they made, as I don't think I've seen another that wasn't an Edwards.

Anyways, the one I waited forever for is definitely a keeper


----------



## mbardu

Wucan said:


> After previously owning a M-400 and an EC-1000, I'm back in the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this is a factory 2nd, the fit and finish is great and the Evertune came setup to be pitch-consistent in standard. I need to mess around with the springs to get to the sweet spot but it's very playable as is.
> 
> Tips for straps, though? I can't get this thing to balance properly when standing - really need to get the neck upright but I think the strap location (back of the upper horn) is simply inadequate to achieve that.



Aaaah, the curse of the Viper...

Some people put a counterweight at the bottom strap pin. I wouldn't do it personally, because it's a bit counterproductive to the usually nice weight on those. But if you don't mind, then that can help, and will be less invasive than drilling a new strap button location entirely.
Heavy wide strap cannot hurt either, but may not fix it entirely.


----------



## Apex1rg7x




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Just saw on instagram my USA I ordered back in October is done. I'm likely going to replace these black EMG's with a gold set as well.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@soul_lip_mike I'm amazed that's not an available option when you order from ESP USA. I understand they aren't a custom shop but having a few color variants of the exceedingly few pickup options they have wouldn't be the end of the world, would it?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @soul_lip_mike I'm amazed that's not an available option when you order from ESP USA. I understand they aren't a custom shop but having a few color variants of the exceedingly few pickup options they have wouldn't be the end of the world, would it?



Yea it's weird. I guess it's just a lot of different options for them to stock. If you go to the EMG site you can get that 7XH pickup in *NINE* different finishes. Probably easier to just stock a butt load of black.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

That's fair, but to match the hardware color options they already provide that would only mean 2 more - chrome and gold. Seems reasonable?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Definitely to me. Would save me $289 in new pickups today.


----------



## BabUShka

soul_lip_mike said:


> Just saw on instagram my USA I ordered back in October is done. I'm likely going to replace these black EMG's with a gold set as well.



Gold humbuckere would be very nice. Are you going for EMG, or passive?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

BabUShka said:


> Gold humbuckere would be very nice. Are you going for EMG, or passive?



I'm gonna stick with EMG since its just plug and play. I actually really like the XH set as is.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

New Alexi sigs announcing Friday.


----------



## MFB

soul_lip_mike said:


> New Alexi sigs announcing Friday.



...God damn ESP is like, in my fucking blood now, as I was looking at Vs just the other day and wondering if something new might be coming soon. Then lo and behold I read this, and feel my wallet clinching.

edit: shit, I'm wondering if they'll do his purple/white pinstripe model as a tribute model? It was the last signature he had made along with his purple/black pinstripe that was an H/S model


----------



## Steinmetzify

Wucan said:


> After previously owning a M-400 and an EC-1000, I'm back in the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this is a factory 2nd, the fit and finish is great and the Evertune came setup to be pitch-consistent in standard. I need to mess around with the springs to get to the sweet spot but it's very playable as is.
> 
> Tips for straps, though? I can't get this thing to balance properly when standing - really need to get the neck upright but I think the strap location (back of the upper horn) is simply inadequate to achieve that.



Dude after owning many Vipers and settling on a matte black from 2011, just carefully drill into the top horn. You won’t believe the difference it makes. If that guitar is a keeper then just DO EET.

It’ll make a world of difference, and even if it doesn’t dude that buys it from you will appreciate your wisdom.


----------



## feraledge

steinmetzify said:


> Dude after owning many Vipers and settling on a matte black from 2011, just carefully drill into the top horn. You won’t believe the difference it makes. If that guitar is a keeper then just DO EET.
> 
> It’ll make a world of difference, and even if it doesn’t dude that buys it from you will appreciate your wisdom.


This solves all Viper dive problems and feels better. Not only do I agree with it, but so does ESP. I'm not sure why they don't do it more often.


----------



## Flappydoodle

MFB said:


> ...God damn ESP is like, in my fucking blood now, as I was looking at Vs just the other day and wondering if something new might be coming soon. Then lo and behold I read this, and feel my wallet clinching.
> 
> edit: shit, I'm wondering if they'll do his purple/white pinstripe model as a tribute model? It was the last signature he had made along with his purple/black pinstripe that was an H/S model



Wow you were really accurate

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/alexi-2021-models


----------



## Dekay82

How is the LTD $50 less than the EII?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dekay82 said:


> How is the LTD $50 less than the EII?



I believe you're reading that wrong. The LTDs are $1549 and $1599 and the E-II is $2499.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Has anybody ever played the Bill Kelliher Eclipse (ESP, signature series version)?

I don't know him, and don't like Mastadon. But the specs are really appealing. The satin finish and the neck joint look awesome. I also like not having the white fretboard binding.

All I can find on YouTube are reviews of the LTD with the Lace pickups


----------



## Wucan

steinmetzify said:


> Dude after owning many Vipers and settling on a matte black from 2011, just carefully drill into the top horn. You won’t believe the difference it makes. If that guitar is a keeper then just DO EET.
> 
> It’ll make a world of difference, and even if it doesn’t dude that buys it from you will appreciate your wisdom.


I might just do that. My Mustangs also have neck diving issues but the strap's located in the top horn and I've always been able to adjust standing up. 

A local store is going to be putting up a CS Gibson SG for sale so that'll be my litmus test to see whether the LTD's a keeper.


----------



## Accoun

If you're talking purely neck dive issues, I think the advantage of Gibson would be the Keystone tuner buttons. I put some cheapo plastic buttons on my Epi SG and that cured probably most of the neck dive. Looking to maybe fully change them to Gotoh Kluson-likes in the future, might help even more.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Kirk is playing his new gold ESP V here:



This is what I suspected as he always played a hard tail rhoads for sad but true.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

This guy came today. Ordered in October of last year.


----------



## jco5055

I gotta ask this question because I feel like I'm going crazy: is every ESP Original/Japanese model have Nickel silver frets? I was under the impression that everything was SS (just because I assumed every company that's not more "vintage/classy" with it's specs and target audience used them now) but they don't? I played some killer ESPs yesterday at the Axe Palace and I'd be completely fooled haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022

ESP always featured Nickel Steel frets, any Stainless Steel you're seeing is on modern LTDs at the moment.

But highly polished Nickel Steel is just as smooth as Stainless Steel, they oxidize and corrode over time though so that polish just needs to be maintained whenever you change strings.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I got an arrow 1000 inbound today with SS frets, cmon UPS.


----------



## jco5055

Jonathan20022 said:


> ESP always featured Nickel Steel frets, any Stainless Steel you're seeing is on modern LTDs at the moment.
> 
> But highly polished Nickel Steel is just as smooth as Stainless Steel, they oxidize and corrode over time though so that polish just needs to be maintained whenever you change strings.



Also ESP USA models are SS too I believe.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

jco5055 said:


> I played some killer ESPs yesterday at the Axe Palace and I'd be completely fooled haha.



Superior craftsmanship with traditional materials outperforms superior materials with less experienced craftsmanship. Both are nice to have but one matters more, full stop. If only that concept could permeate the collective SSO hive mind.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

LTD 1000 series Arrow.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> I gotta ask this question because I feel like I'm going crazy: is every ESP Original/Japanese model have Nickel silver frets? I was under the impression that everything was SS (just because I assumed every company that's not more "vintage/classy" with it's specs and target audience used them now) but they don't? I played some killer ESPs yesterday at the Axe Palace and I'd be completely fooled haha.



Contrary to the rhetoric of stainless steel zealots (I have guitars with all manner of fretwire, I don't care) it takes a good deal of time or playing for quality, well dressed and polished nickel silver frets to start showing obvious signs of wear and oxidation. So stuff new off the rack and with minimal play time will still be plenty clean and smooth for a good long while.


----------



## Blytheryn

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> LTD 1000 series Arrow.
> View attachment 97772



The arrow is such a sick take on a V.


----------



## jco5055

Anyone know what the custom shop starts out at price-wise? Like if a person just went "I want this stock guitar but add a floyd to it" kinda thing, where you do the bare minimum to make it custom now? I know there's all the stories of people spending 8k and up but wonder if that's because they are really taking advantage of the "we can do anything" aspect of the custom shop.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Anyone know what the custom shop starts out at price-wise? Like if a person just went "I want this stock guitar but add a floyd to it" kinda thing, where you do the bare minimum to make it custom now? I know there's all the stories of people spending 8k and up but wonder if that's because they are really taking advantage of the "we can do anything" aspect of the custom shop.



A dealer can get you a current price list, they tend to update those yearly starting around now.

I've gotten quotes for stuff like different bridges and finishes on current Original series and depending on the model you're only adding between $400 and $1000 depending on model and what's being changed.

Keep in mind, that's on top of existing Original pricing.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Got my gold EMG set swapped in.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> Anyone know what the custom shop starts out at price-wise? Like if a person just went "I want this stock guitar but add a floyd to it" kinda thing, where you do the bare minimum to make it custom now? I know there's all the stories of people spending 8k and up but wonder if that's because they are really taking advantage of the "we can do anything" aspect of the custom shop.



Prepare to be disappointed. I've done this probably a dozen times since it seems to be the natural destination for a conversation with me at ESP crafthouse or BigBoss. So I hate 12th fret inlays and a slightly lesser extent the side block inlays, but I hate them enough that I can't justify $4k+ on a guitar with them, and so I'm looking at an otherwise perfect horizon or maverick and I say like, "Can I just get it exactly like this without the inlay?" Short answer, an original series horizon with inlay: ~$4k, the same horizon built without an inlay: ~$6.5k. That's just how they do it. One time I was talking to younger staff and I had him actually ring it up as a $80 upcharge, but he double checked something with a more senior person and the whole thing fell apart. 

If all you want is a different finish, that can be done as an upcharge sort of thing and usually it's pretty reasonable (I think). Maybe you can get away with hardware or binding color (never tried). But you touch anything else that would be in the actual spec sheet, you're in full CS mode and the -base- price rises a huge amount. On top of the base price, you honestly might as well try to go outlandish because the upcharges on top of that aren't so unreasonable.

Caveat, a lot of people in the US seem to get better pricing then me. I think the US dealers are more fast-and-loose with the margins, etc., so maybe you can find someone where these price estimates are not so exact, but I have to think the idea is basically the same - big upcharge for deviations in anything but color.


----------



## Samark

For sale at the Axe Palace - mighty tasty


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Samark said:


> For sale at the Axe Palace - mighty tasty
> 
> View attachment 98017


Was the price posted? Edit: just saw its $3999.


----------



## mbardu

soul_lip_mike said:


> Was the price posted? Edit: just saw its $3999.



Do you have a link? Can't find it in mobile.


----------



## mbardu

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> LTD 1000 series Arrow.
> View attachment 97772



Soooo....how do you like it?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

mbardu said:


> Soooo....how do you like it?


It’s probably my favorite of the three 1000 series I’ve had a chance to try out. The 87 series m 1 plays very similar to this one. I need to take some pictures and do a write up. If wether permits— tomorrow. I’m considering selling some of my PRS ce24 to fund more LTD’s, maybe even the mh1007 I have too. If I didn’t play in so many different tunings I’d probably just pick up an original series or USA model. The new models with stainless frets are the shit.


----------



## Blitzie

I've wanted a white ESP MX since I saw James Hetfields EET FUK explorer on the Live Shit DVD when I was 13 years old.

19 years later...a dream come true.


----------



## narad

Blitzie said:


> I've wanted a white ESP MX since I saw James Hetfields EET FUK explorer on the Live Shit DVD when I was 13 years old.
> 
> 19 years later...a dream come true.



Nice - the yahoo auctions one from the other week?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Blitzie said:


> I've wanted a white ESP MX since I saw James Hetfields EET FUK explorer on the Live Shit DVD when I was 13 years old.
> 
> 19 years later...a dream come true.



Shit man, that is one of my grails. How much did you pay??


----------



## Blitzie

narad said:


> Nice - the yahoo auctions one from the other week?



No, someone on the Rig-Talk forum hooked me up. He had one he was willing to sell.



soul_lip_mike said:


> Shit man, that is one of my grails. How much did you pay??



This one of the last ones to come out of the custom shop before they discontinued them. The person I bought it from bought it but never played it. He was kind enough to sell it to me for cost. A hair under $7k.


----------



## Phillie43




----------



## narad

Phillie43 said:


> View attachment 98174
> View attachment 98173
> View attachment 98173
> View attachment 98172
> View attachment 98171



I dig the white one -- I need a hardtail at some point. Did they do white binding on the headstock?


----------



## Flappydoodle

Hell yeah, white one is beautiful. The big brother of my E-II version of the same guitar


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Phillie43 said:


> View attachment 98174
> View attachment 98173
> View attachment 98173
> View attachment 98172
> View attachment 98171


----------



## Millul

Good grief @Phillie43 , what a collection!


----------



## gunch

Dear ESP Fellas: 

Do Floyded Horizons have a straight(er) neck angle than a TOM Horizon? Is there a difference between a H and a MH besides cockstock vs knifestock? (control knob placement I guess, looking at them side by side)


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Phillie43 said:


> View attachment 98174
> View attachment 98173
> View attachment 98173
> View attachment 98172
> View attachment 98171



I liked this post for the guitars, and the posters.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

gunch said:


> Dear ESP Fellas:
> 
> Do Floyded Horizons have a straight(er) neck angle than a TOM Horizon? Is there a difference between a H and a MH besides cockstock vs knifestock? (control knob placement I guess, looking at them side by side)


Someone will give you a better answer, but my understanding the horizon has a deeper carve to arch top than the MH.


----------



## Manhell

3 from my collection


----------



## narad

gunch said:


> Dear ESP Fellas:
> 
> Do Floyded Horizons have a straight(er) neck angle than a TOM Horizon? Is there a difference between a H and a MH besides cockstock vs knifestock? (control knob placement I guess, looking at them side by side)



Probably -- it's that way with the old horizons and the topmount / recessed floyds. Would imagine it'd have to be different between the TOM and floyd.


----------



## Flappydoodle

gunch said:


> Dear ESP Fellas:
> 
> Do Floyded Horizons have a straight(er) neck angle than a TOM Horizon? Is there a difference between a H and a MH besides cockstock vs knifestock? (control knob placement I guess, looking at them side by side)



I have an E-II Horizon II (TOM) and an ESP Horizon III (Floyd) sat here with me. The one with the TOM has the neck angled backwards.

Assume that would be the case for any guitar with a TOM, to be honest (unless it is specifically recessed).


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Phillie43

narad said:


> I dig the white one -- I need a hardtail at some point. Did they do white binding on the headstock?


Yes sir, HS and neck!


----------



## yan12

I have an eclipse custom 7 and the neck is dead flat with the headstock angled. TOM.


----------



## Decapitated

Been a while…


----------



## mmr007

well....I WAS gonna watch normal porn tonight but after looking at the recent postings above ....I'm spent


----------



## SERP

Manhell said:


> View attachment 98278
> 3 from my collection


How?


----------



## Blytheryn

Manhell said:


> View attachment 98278
> 3 from my collection



I didn’t even notice the legos in the back until I came back to look at this photo for the third time. The KK gets me so hot and bothered.


----------



## xzyryabx

narad said:


> I dig the white one -- I need a hardtail at some point. Did they do white binding on the headstock?


Please don't say that...my saving grace was that I prefer hardtails to floating bridges...and with our tastes so similar I'm afraid we may need to have that duel after all.


----------



## narad

xzyryabx said:


> Please don't say that...my saving grace was that I prefer hardtails to floating bridges...and with our tastes so similar I'm afraid we may need to have that duel after all.



You can always get a shot at the ones with the 12th fret or side block inlay.


----------



## xzyryabx

narad said:


> You can always get a shot at the ones with the 12th fret or side block inlay.


The way things are going that's gonna be your next fetish....only solution is duel, I really don't see a way around this at this point. See you at rishinomori park, I'll bring the swords, you bring you.


----------



## narad

xzyryabx said:


> The way things are going that's gonna be your next fetish....only solution is duel, I really don't see a way around this at this point. See you at rishinomori park, I'll bring the swords, you bring you.



Shouganai (though SSO bans hiragana now?)


----------



## D-EJ915

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Someone will give you a better answer, but my understanding the horizon has a deeper carve to arch top than the MH.


the mass produced ones have the shallow cutout "usa version" where the custom shop ones usually have the deeper carved top


----------



## Samark

Manhell said:


> View attachment 98278
> 3 from my collection



You win.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Yea but he's got a giant stain on his carpet. That's how I cope with my jealousy of those three guitars.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

New Metallica sigs spotted


----------



## ClownShoes

Yuck.

Up there with Mustaine's craptastic Kramers.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

You're crazy


----------



## Bdtunn

That purple sparkle Hammett v is the sheeeet! Minus it not having a floyd of course


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Definitely his sad but true guitar to replace the Jackson RR1. He was using another one of the sparkle V's to play sad but true live on Kimmel a few weeks ago.


----------



## Blitzie

I know I already posted in this thread but I am just so in love with this damn guitar.


----------



## 1b4n3z

I was looking for a floyded Strat, in the middle of a hard rock kick or something. I don't know anything about Fenders and I received quite a few warnings from friends about those models, so I never got very far... Because of this little sweetie popped up just in time. ESP I do know and they never disappoint 











Kids love it too (the room was completely dark):





This one had the most innovative electronic configuration I've come across so far. In the bridge there was an EMG 89 X with the push pull volume; in the middle there was a lipstick tele pickup hooked up to a Duncan Blackouts Modular Preamp and in the neck Hot Rails Tele with its own volume. I made it a bit more boring with DiMarzio SDS-1's and Duncan TB-5, but man does it sound good.


----------



## Masoo2

soul_lip_mike said:


> New Metallica sigs spotted


So does this mean the SV may finally return to the US market with the proper horn length?

Very nice


----------



## narad

Masoo2 said:


> So does this mean the SV may finally return to the US market with the proper horn length?
> 
> Very nice



What do you mean? That looks like the US-market longer horn to me.


----------



## arasys

it is longer horn / US version SV


----------



## Blytheryn

Or the SV with “Foetal Alcohol Syndrome” as I like to call it.


----------



## MaxAidingAres

@TheInvisibleHand 




pickup rings look so out of place :/ , Otherwise beautiful!


----------



## Masoo2

narad said:


> What do you mean? That looks like the US-market longer horn to me.


my eyes must be dog awful dang


----------



## narad

My random star's in a bit of a bind at the moment:


----------



## Ataraxia2320

1b4n3z said:


> I was looking for a floyded Strat, in the middle of a hard rock kick or something. I don't know anything about Fenders and I received quite a few warnings from friends about those models, so I never got very far... Because of this little sweetie popped up just in time. ESP I do know and they never disappoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids love it too (the room was completely dark):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one had the most innovative electronic configuration I've come across so far. In the bridge there was an EMG 89 X with the push pull volume; in the middle there was a lipstick tele pickup hooked up to a Duncan Blackouts Modular Preamp and in the neck Hot Rails Tele with its own volume. I made it a bit more boring with DiMarzio SDS-1's and Duncan TB-5, but man does it sound good.




I HAD NO IDEA that these glow in the dark. That makes the guitar 10x Cooler to me.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I HAD NO IDEA that these glow in the dark. That makes the guitar 10x Cooler to me.



Yea the graphic has always been kind of facepalm to me but seeing them glow in the dark makes it a bit better. Very cool!


----------



## 1b4n3z

Yeah the graphic is silly and not my style at all, but she sounds and plays so good I immediately decided this will replace my new CS Dinky. I guess my Jackson stint is now officially over and it'll be ESP from here on out


----------



## Kittenclock

Here is my E-II full thickness eclipse. I have an E-II Horizon II NT in the mail on its way to me.


----------



## Black Mamba

Masoo2 said:


> So does this mean the SV may finally return to the US market with the proper horn length?
> 
> Very nice



I remember a US dealer having a new short horn Alexi in stock.

https://www.studiogears.com/esp-alexi-laiho-pink-sawtooth-japan-custom-shop-guitar.htm?amp=1


----------



## soliloquy

did a facelift of the EC1000t













debating on if I want to change the finish from gloss to matte using a scotchbrite pad or something


original one can be found here:
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...ds-gibson-bfg-taylor-vox.349230/#post-5322275



(this is just a personal note for myself to refer back to. im using https://postimages.org/ to host the images)


----------



## SonicBlur

Ended up selling off my 2003 ESP FR Horizon Standard which sucked.....BUT I replaced it with THIS 2003 ESP Horizon-1 S.....I'm in LOVE!


----------



## Millul

My pictures suck badly, but, just got this black, flamey bueaty today:


----------



## Millul

And here she is, with her red-haired sister:


----------



## mxbraud

Just picked these up this week to add to the arsenal!
These MIK LTD's are some of the best guitars for the money!
They might as well have been made in Japan!


----------



## Metropolis

Picked up these two just recently, both are MIK.


----------



## JD27

mxbraud said:


> Just picked these up this week to add to the arsenal!
> These MIK LTD's are some of the best guitars for the money!
> They might as well have been made in Japan!



Been experiencing some crackle fever lately, the Eclipse ‘87 sure does seem tempting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mxbraud said:


> Just picked these up this week to add to the arsenal!
> These MIK LTD's are some of the best guitars for the money!
> They might as well have been made in Japan!


----------



## Mongolianbbq




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Oh my!


----------



## josh1

The Arctic White LTD would have looked so much better with a direct mounted pickup. I don't understand why they used a ring. The black screws kill the vibe for me. It is a sick guitar though.


----------



## MFB

josh1 said:


> The Arctic White LTD would have looked so much better with a direct mounted pickup. I don't understand why they used a ring. The black screws kill the vibe for me. It is a sick guitar though.



Nope, nope nope nope. The pickup ring is what gives the Arctic Metal the edge over the Black Metal, as the direct on the BM looks unfinished.


----------



## NCASO96

The LTD Arctic Metal (M-I) is a very good guitar. Good build, nice tight attack.


----------



## Samark

Offt, this has given me serious GAS

https://reverb.com/item/41544302-es...ns-green-2p-alder-maple-ebony-neck-lawsuit-hs


----------



## Accoun

narad said:


> I don't think anything MIJ is very popular in Japan TBH. StringDriver cabs...JBodens...Sugi and T's Guitars a little bit. Think that's about it. And like if you walk into any shop with an ESP or Navigator to trade in, it's really laughable what kinds of offers you get.
> 
> And I guess among ESPs, I see more people either beginning and getting some BangDream one or going all out for a "full" ESP.
> 
> Gear that is popular/revered in Japan:
> - Suhr
> - Tom Anderson
> - James Tyler
> - Friedman
> - Matchless
> - Bogner
> - Two Rock
> - Steinberger



Sorry to get back to an older (well, not _that_ old...) post, but out of curiosity: do you happen to know if any signature guitars for Japanese artists stand out compared to the (low) standard you mention? At least relatively. Not talking about ESP specifically, but I know less about other brands and their endorsers.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Has anybody here owned or played one of the M-II DX series? (i.e. bolt-on)

I have an M-II NTB with a floyd and absolute love it

Now looking for another to use in a different tuning, but not to get an identical guitar. 

DX series looks cool, especially the maple fretboard without binding

This one: https://espguitars.co.jp/product/4665/


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Flappydoodle said:


> Has anybody here owned or played one of the M-II DX series? (i.e. bolt-on)
> 
> I have an M-II NTB with a floyd and absolute love it
> 
> Now looking for another to use in a different tuning, but not to get an identical guitar.
> 
> DX series looks cool, especially the maple fretboard without binding
> 
> This one: https://espguitars.co.jp/product/4665/


I have not, but without a doubt it would be an excellent guitar.


----------



## xzyryabx

Flappydoodle said:


> Has anybody here owned or played one of the M-II DX series? (i.e. bolt-on)
> 
> I have an M-II NTB with a floyd and absolute love it
> 
> Now looking for another to use in a different tuning, but not to get an identical guitar.
> 
> DX series looks cool, especially the maple fretboard without binding
> 
> This one: https://espguitars.co.jp/product/4665/


Ive played a bunch around Tokyo...it's pretty much an m-ii but bolt-on. They run cheaper cause of the construction difference, but if you like bolt-ons (I do), then that's a win. I wouldn't hesitate to get one if I find a good deal on one


----------



## narad

Accoun said:


> Sorry to get back to an older (well, not _that_ old...) post, but out of curiosity: do you happen to know if any signature guitars for Japanese artists stand out compared to the (low) standard you mention? At least relatively. Not talking about ESP specifically, but I know less about other brands and their endorsers.



Sorry, didn't see the post. But I don't really have an answer  Stand out in terms of quality or price warranted? The only sig guitars I'm really familiar with are ESP or the .strandberg* Leda.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Flappydoodle said:


> Has anybody here owned or played one of the M-II DX series? (i.e. bolt-on)
> 
> I have an M-II NTB with a floyd and absolute love it
> 
> Now looking for another to use in a different tuning, but not to get an identical guitar.
> 
> DX series looks cool, especially the maple fretboard without binding
> 
> This one: https://espguitars.co.jp/product/4665/



I have a CTM and a DX from 2011






As much as I love the aesthetics and commanding tone of the CTM, I find myself rather playing the DX. It's brighter, louder and snappier plus the playability is at least equal to the CTM thanks to some clever cutaways on the backside. The DX also weighs much less than the CTM. I expected to find a flat and thin neck on it, but it's actually surprisingly round and substantial - love it!


----------



## Flappydoodle

1b4n3z said:


> I have a CTM and a DX from 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love the aesthetics and commanding tone of the CTM, I find myself rather playing the DX. It's brighter, louder and snappier plus the playability is at least equal to the CTM thanks to some clever cutaways on the backside. The DX also weighs much less than the CTM. I expected to find a flat and thin neck on it, but it's actually surprisingly round and substantial - love it!



You absolute legend, haha

Perfect answer, thanks. And it totally justified me owning both.

I have a CTM with maple fretboard and yeah, the sound is "commanding" and thick, I totally agree. It's also damned heavy! So I was thinking a bolt-on might be brighter sounding and lighter to hold.


----------



## Accoun

narad said:


> Sorry, didn't see the post. But I don't really have an answer  Stand out in terms of quality or price warranted? The only sig guitars I'm really familiar with are ESP or the .strandberg* Leda.



Just in popularity, if any signature models actually are known to be especially popular. What you said was interesting considering how many time I was looking at the ESP website - curious about the models, especially sigs not that I know most of their artists, that didn't make it to our part of the world. Unless these count as the "full" ESPs you've also mentioned.


----------



## narad

Accoun said:


> Just in popularity, if any signature models actually are known to be especially popular. What you said was interesting considering how many time I was looking at the ESP website - curious about the models, especially sigs not that I know most of their artists, that didn't make it to our part of the world. Unless these count as the "full" ESPs you've also mentioned.



I would say Sugizo stuff is really popular. They upcharge the ton out of his custom navigators and ESPs, and I always think there's no way they'll sell at that price, but then they always do. And they hold value really well used compared to other things. I want a Sugizo S1, but they rarely drop below $2k. Some of the Takasaki / Loudness stars are similar, but those are ..random -- I see new ones sell for $3-6k (depends on the model), and some used ones can still get $2k. Maybe I'm forgetting someone but beyond those guys, I think the anime girl bands are bigger. And outside of ESP I don't see a lot.


----------



## Andromalia

The XJapan association is what makes Sugizo stuff sell. Unless it has changed, Xjapan in Japan is kindof what Maxofmetal associated Metallica to in another topic: if they sell yoshiki-scented toilet paper, they'll be out of stock in minutes.
Sugizo being originally - and since - from other projects is completely overshadowed by the XJapan thing.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

narad said:


> I want a Sugizo S1, but they rarely drop below $2k.



I bought one off BMusic a few years ago for around $1800 CAD, sold it a year later for a similar amount... Add that to the list of gear I should've never let go :/






The whole LP body with 3 singles and a Floyd thing was an interesting experience. Love the headstock on the Sugizo models, too.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

@Crash Dandicoot It's the most Les unPauled I've seen, I love it.


----------



## Accoun

narad said:


> I would say Sugizo stuff is really popular. They upcharge the ton out of his custom navigators and ESPs, and I always think there's no way they'll sell at that price, but then they always do. And they hold value really well used compared to other things. I want a Sugizo S1, but they rarely drop below $2k. Some of the Takasaki / Loudness stars are similar, but those are ..random -- I see new ones sell for $3-6k (depends on the model), and some used ones can still get $2k. Maybe I'm forgetting someone but beyond those guys, I think the anime girl bands are bigger. And outside of ESP I don't see a lot.



Ah, the Sugizo being so popular makes sense because of X Japan. But Loudness instruments being so popular is a bit surprising. I've heard of them as being a classic band, but just that and that doesn't make sure the gear sells that great.


----------



## narad

Accoun said:


> Ah, the Sugizo being so popular makes sense because of X Japan. But Loudness instruments being so popular is a bit surprising. I've heard of them as being a classic band, but just that and that doesn't make sure the gear sells that great.



Maybe they don't sell that many, but weirdly still produce then, and that's by counting the killer guitars line of his.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> I would say Sugizo stuff is really popular. They upcharge the ton out of his custom navigators and ESPs, and I always think there's no way they'll sell at that price, but then they always do. And they hold value really well used compared to other things. I want a Sugizo S1, but they rarely drop below $2k. Some of the Takasaki / Loudness stars are similar, but those are ..random -- I see new ones sell for $3-6k (depends on the model), and some used ones can still get $2k. Maybe I'm forgetting someone but beyond those guys, I think the anime girl bands are bigger. And outside of ESP I don't see a lot.




Popular is the key. Once you leave ESP, I think the next brand that has a fair number of signature guitars is Sago. But now you go from a world wide known company to a very small boutique maker. Very small numbers are sold although the hardcore fans will buy these often expensive instruments. For such a small brand, Sago have quite a few signature artists. Sago have always been willing to support young up and coming artists. They are probably best well known for the signatures for Machiya of Wagakki Band. Currently, they have the guys from Novelbright as artists.

After Sago a number of small brands have one or two artists. Kino have a made a name for themselves by having Sakura Yoshida of Hagane be their major draw. 

It's hard for these small Japanese brands to keep their artists. Kanami Tono of Bandmaid and Tomo-zo of Gacharic Spin both played Addictone during their indie years but both switched to PRS abiut the time they signed to a major label.


----------



## X1X

This is a new MIJ guitar. I just set up the intonation. The build quality is very good overall but I'm somewhat disappointed with this:





Still happy, everything else is pretty much great.


----------



## Flappydoodle

X1X said:


> This is a new MIJ guitar. I just set up the intonation. The build quality is very good overall but I'm somewhat disappointed with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still happy, everything else is pretty much great.



What's the matter? Hipshot bridge saddle screws are too short? Or it scratched the bridge?


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I bought one off BMusic a few years ago for around $1800 CAD, sold it a year later for a similar amount... Add that to the list of gear I should've never let go :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole LP body with 3 singles and a Floyd thing was an interesting experience. Love the headstock on the Sugizo models, too.



It was in -that- good of condition -and- got the flight case!? You sonofabitch


----------



## MaxOfMetal

X1X said:


> This is a new MIJ guitar. I just set up the intonation. The build quality is very good overall but I'm somewhat disappointed with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still happy, everything else is pretty much great.



Yeah, Hipshot has always had that problem. They really do junky coating for the application and the design isn't very polished, so you get those deep looking gouges.

Hipshot used to be willing to replace bridges like this, but that was years ago.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

narad said:


> It was in -that- good of condition -and- got the flight case!? You sonofabitch



I had it listed for sale here around 2017 and it sat for nearly a year, now it's in Europe somewhere. WHERE WERE YOU


----------



## FireInside

Hey guys. I had a Hanneman JH-600 on pre-order for nearly a year only to have it discontinued. So, in retaliation i preordered an M-II 

Specifically this one:

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EIIM2FMSTBLK--esp-e-ii-m-ii-see-thru-black

The E-II thing is slightly annoying but to me it will always be ESP anyway. Never dropped this much on a single guitar but really looking forward to getting my hands on it. Any thoughts? Are this things as badass as I think? I have a crap load of guitars at this point but I am expecting this one to be the cream of the crop.


----------



## Steinmetzify

FireInside said:


> Hey guys. I had a Hanneman JH-600 on pre-order for nearly a year only to have it discontinued. So, in retaliation i preordered an M-II
> 
> Specifically this one:
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EIIM2FMSTBLK--esp-e-ii-m-ii-see-thru-black
> 
> The E-II thing is slightly annoying but to me it will always be ESP anyway. Never dropped this much on a single guitar but really looking forward to getting my hands on it. Any thoughts? Are this things as badass as I think? I have a crap load of guitars at this point but I am expecting this one to be the cream of the crop.



Solid guitars. I’ve had a lot of guitars. A lot. A buddy of mine has had more. With very few exceptions we only have ESPs anymore. 

They just work. I love the way the knobs feel, the way the neck feels, they’re just great guitars. I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.


----------



## Flappydoodle

FireInside said:


> Hey guys. I had a Hanneman JH-600 on pre-order for nearly a year only to have it discontinued. So, in retaliation i preordered an M-II
> 
> Specifically this one:
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EIIM2FMSTBLK--esp-e-ii-m-ii-see-thru-black
> 
> The E-II thing is slightly annoying but to me it will always be ESP anyway. Never dropped this much on a single guitar but really looking forward to getting my hands on it. Any thoughts? Are this things as badass as I think? I have a crap load of guitars at this point but I am expecting this one to be the cream of the crop.



E-IIs are fantastic. And they're super consistent. I've owned 4, played more than 10, and they've all been great.

All you're getting on the upgrade to original is nicer binding, slightly better wood for the fretboard etc. But 2x the price.


----------



## Stephan

Flappydoodle said:


> E-IIs are fantastic. And they're super consistent. I've owned 4, played more than 10, and they've all been great.
> 
> All you're getting on the upgrade to original is nicer binding, slightly better wood for the fretboard etc. But 2x the price.



@FireInside : I personally think the M-II is one of their best models. The neck, proportions and overall feel is outstanding. Would love to try that specific model myself.

I‘m a huge ESP fan myself. I love my Eclipse of the standard series.
Are the E-II models indeed exactly objectively the same quality as their old standard series? Are they made at the same place they used to?


----------



## Flappydoodle

Stephan said:


> @FireInside : I personally think the M-II is one of their best models. The neck, proportions and overall feel is outstanding. Would love to try that specific model myself.
> 
> I‘m a huge ESP fan myself. I love my Eclipse of the standard series.
> Are the E-II models indeed exactly objectively the same quality as their old standard series? Are they made at the same place they used to?



Yes, E-II is the exact same as the old standard series


----------



## soul_lip_mike

The only issue is you have to have that awful E-II logo on your headstock.


----------



## Dekay82

FireInside said:


> Hey guys. I had a Hanneman JH-600 on pre-order for nearly a year only to have it discontinued. So, in retaliation i preordered an M-II
> 
> Specifically this one:
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EIIM2FMSTBLK--esp-e-ii-m-ii-see-thru-black
> 
> The E-II thing is slightly annoying but to me it will always be ESP anyway. Never dropped this much on a single guitar but really looking forward to getting my hands on it. Any thoughts? Are this things as badass as I think? I have a crap load of guitars at this point but I am expecting this one to be the cream of the crop.



I have an EII Eclipse, love it. Maybe I missed it, have you tried looking for used? That Sweetwater price seems pretty high for an EII MII. Also, used Hanneman maybe?


----------



## budda

soul_lip_mike said:


> The only issue is you have to have that awful E-II logo on your headstock.



How often do you look at the headstock?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

budda said:


> How often do you look at the headstock?



I have 8 headstocks in my direct view right now from my desk chair.


----------



## budda

soul_lip_mike said:


> I have 8 headstocks in my direct view right now from my desk chair.



And how often are you actually looking at them?


----------



## mlp187

Speaking of pricing, E-II have undergone a significant hike on their website, and last time the retailers were only a month behind. Buy them now if you can.


----------



## gunch

Anyone who has played lots of black or arctic metal LTDs: 

Have they all consistently had nice fretboards and hemi-semi ball end frets? Agufish's EC arctic metal looked like it had insanely nice fretwork.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

gunch said:


> Anyone who has played lots of black or arctic metal LTDs:
> 
> Have they all consistently had nice fretboards and hemi-semi ball end frets? Agufish's EC arctic metal looked like it had insanely nice fretwork.


Can’t speak for that series, but both my 1000 series do. The newer one has stainless frets to boot! I thought I had read somewhere that the BM and AM series were at 1000 series specs and QC.


----------



## marke

FireInside said:


> The E-II thing is slightly annoying but to me it will always be ESP anyway. Never dropped this much on a single guitar but really looking forward to getting my hands on it. Any thoughts? Are this things as badass as I think? I have a crap load of guitars at this point but I am expecting this one to be the cream of the crop.



Their ebony fretboards are nowadays stained. Or at least in my Eclipse it was. ESP CS responded to me the color is non-toxic and suggested cleaning, but the color made my fingers black & itchy, and it took 4-5 cleanings + a month of waiting to get rid of it until the color finally cured. At that point the fretboard was streaky. Also, the guitar felt insanely good to play initially, but I quickly got bored and noticed some weaknesses.

But people seem to like 'em, hopefully you have better luck  If LTDs are an indication, M series have the nicest neck profiles, so there's that.



gunch said:


> Anyone who has played lots of black or arctic metal LTDs:
> Have they all consistently had nice fretboards and hemi-semi ball end frets? Agufish's EC arctic metal looked like it had insanely nice fretwork.



That guitar had way too big gouges in the fretboard next to those fret ends. Happens with a wrong file and/or fret end filing done too quickly. I've had a TE-1000 with the same issue, and seen it often. I returned that guitar. Some folks do not care, but be mindful of the possibility.


----------



## pahulkster

gunch said:


> Anyone who has played lots of black or arctic metal LTDs:
> 
> Have they all consistently had nice fretboards and hemi-semi ball end frets? Agufish's EC arctic metal looked like it had insanely nice fretwork.



My black metal EC needed the ends dressed when I got it. Also needed the nut slots dropped by a good amount (low E was ridiculously high). I ordered a Korean one too but I guess that doesn't matter. Wasn't happy with Sweetwater for sending it out like that but they don't give a shit. Board only really shows anything but dark with a direct very bright light. Doesn't look out of place on a guitar that dark. 

It's a nice guitar overall and I like it, but my E-II Horizon is a different level for sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Anyone who has played lots of black or arctic metal LTDs:
> 
> Have they all consistently had nice fretboards and hemi-semi ball end frets? Agufish's EC arctic metal looked like it had insanely nice fretwork.


nah my viper baritone 7 and the arrow/ec black metals I've played all had varying degrees of brown fretboards. Not a big deal for me since I ended up dyeing the fretboard. 
Frets were not sharp at all but def not touched up to semi ball ends. That's mostly an aesthetic thing tbh. It doesn't have a huge bearing on feel.


----------



## olejason

Did they dye the boards in years past as well? I have a JH-600 from ~2004 and the board is uniformly pitch black.


----------



## Spicypickles

They’ve been dyeing their ebony boards for a long time.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Spicypickles said:


> They’ve been dyeing their ebony boards for a long time.



E-II and some Ltd, yes

Original, I haven't seen a dyed one before


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I really wish people would stop listing LTD's and E-II as ESP on reverb.


----------



## spork141

soul_lip_mike said:


> I really wish people would stop listing LTD's and E-II as ESP on reverb.


I have a feeling Reverb changed their algorithm because the last week my feed has been flooded with LTDs. It was never like this before and I'm sure people listing their ESPs as LTDs isn't a new problem.


----------



## mlp187

spork141 said:


> I have a feeling Reverb changed their algorithm because the last week my feed has been flooded with LTDs. It was never like this before and I'm sure people listing their ESPs as LTDs isn't a new problem.


They’ve been soft-rolling-out a search update for the past couple months and it’s been terrible.
Example: ESP not:ltd will yield 0 results sometimes and sometimes not. I emailed them and their support was just like, “we’re working hard to make the user experience the best. Here’s a link that tells you what you already know. K.”


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Flappydoodle said:


> E-II and some Ltd, yes
> 
> Original, I haven't seen a dyed one before



They've dyed the original for decades as well. It's just done very well by hand and then the time is taken clean up and then burnish the board. Which is why they're shiny, smooth, and cleanly black every time.

But everyone has been dyeing their ebony for like a million years, except some of the smaller shops that can source a rare totally jet black post processing piece for individual builds. 

Getting enough natural jet black ebony for production guitars has been just about impossible since the early 80's.


----------



## marke

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've dyed the original for decades as well. It's just done very well by hand and then the time is taken clean up and then burnish the board. Which is why they're shiny, smooth, and cleanly black every time.
> 
> But everyone has been dyeing their ebony for like a million years, except some of the smaller shops that can source a rare totally jet black post processing piece for individual builds.
> 
> Getting enough natural jet black ebony for production guitars has been just about impossible since the early 80's.



Nice insight, so they skip at least some part of the process with E-II as the color is coming off. Does not happen with Original Series I reckon?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

marke said:


> Nice insight, so they skip at least some part of the process with E-II as the color is coming off. Does not happen with Original Series I reckon?



I've probably seen over 100 Original over the years, maybe more, and haven't run into one where the dye has come off after simply playing. During a deep clean, yeah, but even that's an exception vs. rule. 

Generally, they put enough time and effort into the Original stuff that you're not going to run into the quirks some of the E-II (old Standard) has, which really do tend to be minimal. 

I'd say Japanese ESP (regardless of headstock branding) is the most consistely great and high end feeling of the major mainstream manufacturers. Bar perhaps some specialty stuff like J.Customs. 

The lineup of 7s is just kinda shitty, for my tastes at least, and they've really priced the Original stuff out of consideration for North America, or else I'd probably just stick with ESP for almost everything. To put it in perspective, there's not a single Original within even 20% the price of all four of my Suhrs when bought new. It used to be the reverse not too long ago.


----------



## Mike Azazel

https://reverb.com/item/19133161-esp-custom-shop-m-ii-ntb i bought that one off another forum member a couple years ago. its very, very nice.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Mike Azazel said:


> https://reverb.com/item/19133161-esp-custom-shop-m-ii-ntb i bought that one off another forum member a couple years ago. its very, very nice.



It reminds me of Kirk's guitar that he used during the Load/Reload days.


----------



## zw470

Flappydoodle said:


> It reminds me of Kirk's guitar that he used during the Load/Reload days.



Yup. The KH4 was a classy looking guitar.


----------



## Flappydoodle

PromptCritical5 said:


> Yup. The KH4 was a classy looking guitar.
> 
> View attachment 101891



Ooooh, nice. Adding that my Reverb search list, haha


----------



## ClownShoes

KH-4s are almost never for sale. I've wanted one for ages.

Were there even any production M-IIs with pickguards?


----------



## Dekay82

Mike Azazel said:


> https://reverb.com/item/19133161-esp-custom-shop-m-ii-ntb i bought that one off another forum member a couple years ago. its very, very nice.


I remember seeing it staying up for sale for quite some time years back. Beautiful, beautiful guitar. I wonder who has it now...


----------



## Mike Azazel

Dekay82 said:


> I remember seeing it staying up for sale for quite some time years back. Beautiful, beautiful guitar. I wonder who has it now...



its hanging in my living room xD


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Just saw Randall at Chondro post a pretty big price hike is coming on all ESPs. Smaller increase in USA than the ones that come in by boat for obvious reasons.


----------



## narad

soul_lip_mike said:


> Just saw Randall at Chondro post a pretty big price hike is coming on all ESPs. Smaller increase in USA than the ones that come in by boat for obvious reasons.



What are the obvious reasons? The yen is down like 10% vs the dollar recently. They should do a price drop for you guys, frankly.


----------



## Flappydoodle

narad said:


> What are the obvious reasons? The yen is down like 10% vs the dollar recently. They should do a price drop for you guys, frankly.



It’s the new ‘me too’. Everybody is raising prices like crazy, usually because everybody else around them is doing it, haha. 

Can BKP justify a 30% increase in the price of pickups? Hell no, but they did it anyway.


----------



## narad

If I was in the US, I'd just start buying any new ESPs from Japanese dealers rather than US ones then. Gonna be way cheaper (until the yen bounces back).


----------



## Flappydoodle

Look what turned up yesterday!


----------



## mlp187

soul_lip_mike said:


> Just saw Randall at Chondro post a pretty big price hike is coming on all ESPs. Smaller increase in USA than the ones that come in by boat for obvious reasons.


Yeah, it’s a bummer. The price bump for E-IIs is already on espguitars.com.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Mike Azazel said:


> https://reverb.com/item/19133161-esp-custom-shop-m-ii-ntb i bought that one off another forum member a couple years ago. its very, very nice.


I like everything about this. Post moar pix.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

ESP presents 2022 will be at 1pm est today https://www.espguitars.com/main


----------



## Flappydoodle

soul_lip_mike said:


> ESP presents 2022 will be at 1pm est today https://www.espguitars.com/main



Last year was super lame. Hope this year is better!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Flappydoodle said:


> Last year was super lame. Hope this year is better!



Well as you saw by the rest of the thread, Phase 1 was already posted.


----------



## Zado

Leaving this here just for fun


----------



## Flappydoodle

Two brothers together

2015 M-II CTM on the left
2021 M-II DX on the right


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Flappydoodle said:


> Two brothers together
> 
> 2015 M-II CTM on the left
> 2021 M-II DX on the right
> 
> View attachment 102137


I’ll take the one on the left.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’ll take the one on the left.



Yeah, it's really nice. Very heavy and solid feeling. Frets are absolutely perfect. And it has a proper thick sound with lots of low end, but it's still tight sounding. I'd say it's quite a dark sounding guitar, but with the EMG81s it becomes balanced.

The DX is definitely a bit "snappier" but not that much. It has much darker pickups (SD Pegasus) which is Alnico V and surprisingly low output. So kinda the opposite of the CTM - a brighter guitar with darker pickups.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Guess I should post the "sisters" too. Two white cockstock Horizons




Left: ESP Original Horizon III in Pearl White Gold. The colour is really difficult to show on camera, but it basically looks white under normal conditions, but gold when the lighting is right. It's very "luxurious" feeling guitar, with all the curved edges, rounded fret ends etc. The body shape balances perfectly, making it my favourite Horizon body shape. The factory setup this came with is insane. I got it about 7 months ago and it's still in tune (E standard with 9's) with low action and almost no buzz. It's a SD JB/Custom hybrid in the bridge. Medium output, quite mid-focused, but not as nasal as the full JB. 59/Jazz hybrid in the neck. It's my current "Megadeth" style thrash guitar for stuff in E standard. 

Right: E-II Horizon II NT. That's a Black Winter in the bridge, and there's a Jazz in the neck. The quality difference from the ESP Original is noticeable in aspects such as the binding, a bit of fretboard dye spilling over etc. But it still plays and sound really good. I bought this in the Big Boss store in Japan. Probably demo'd about 10 Horizons from LTD, E-II, Original and even a Custom, and this was the winner IMO. 

It came with a SD Custom/Custom in the bridge, but that didn't handle low tunings (tuned to C standard right now) too well IMO. So I swapped it for the Black Winter. Unfortunately, it probably isn't the best fit for this guitar, as the low end fatness can get a bit too overwhelming and flubby. The BW has quite a bit of low end, and combined with the TOM bridge, set neck construction and mahogany body, it is all a bit too much. I'll be putting something tighter in there soon. I have a Lundgren Black Heaven in another guitar, which should do the job.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Flappydoodle said:


> Guess I should post the "sisters" too. Two white cockstock Horizons
> 
> View attachment 102152
> 
> 
> Left: ESP Original Horizon III in Pearl White Gold. The colour is really difficult to show on camera, but it basically looks white under normal conditions, but gold when the lighting is right. It's very "luxurious" feeling guitar, with all the curved edges, rounded fret ends etc. The body shape balances perfectly, making it my favourite Horizon body shape. The factory setup this came with is insane. I got it about 7 months ago and it's still in tune (E standard with 9's) with low action and almost no buzz. It's a SD JB/Custom hybrid in the bridge. Medium output, quite mid-focused, but not as nasal as the full JB. 59/Jazz hybrid in the neck. It's my current "Megadeth" style thrash guitar for stuff in E standard.
> 
> Right: E-II Horizon II NT. That's a Black Winter in the bridge, and there's a Jazz in the neck. The quality difference from the ESP Original is noticeable in aspects such as the binding, a bit of fretboard dye spilling over etc. But it still plays and sound really good. I bought this in the Big Boss store in Japan. Probably demo'd about 10 Horizons from LTD, E-II, Original and even a Custom, and this was the winner IMO.
> 
> It came with a SD Custom/Custom in the bridge, but that didn't handle low tunings (tuned to C standard right now) too well IMO. So I swapped it for the Black Winter. Unfortunately, it probably isn't the best fit for this guitar, as the low end fatness can get a bit too overwhelming and flubby. The BW has quite a bit of low end, and combined with the TOM bridge, set neck construction and mahogany body, it is all a bit too much. I'll be putting something tighter in there soon. I have a Lundgren Black Heaven in another guitar, which should do the job.


You have a very nice collection. I’d like to try a Horizon III one day, but finding anything ESP related here is like winning the lottery. Black Heaven is a terrific pickup, throw that sucker in there. It works well in my rg7620.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You have a very nice collection. I’d like to try a Horizon III one day, but finding anything ESP related here is like winning the lottery. Black Heaven is a terrific pickup, throw that sucker in there. It works well in my rg7620.



I played an E-II Horizon III in a store and it was good. So I ordered the ESP Original blind but had confidence that it would be awesome. The great thing about ESP is that they’re so consistent. Waited around 10 months for this to delivered, but it was totally worth it!

And yeah, hopefully I’ll get them Black Heaven swapped over at the weekend.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Flappydoodle said:


> Guess I should post the "sisters" too. Two white cockstock Horizons
> 
> View attachment 102152
> 
> 
> Left: ESP Original Horizon III in Pearl White Gold. The colour is really difficult to show on camera, but it basically looks white under normal conditions, but gold when the lighting is right. It's very "luxurious" feeling guitar, with all the curved edges, rounded fret ends etc. The body shape balances perfectly, making it my favourite Horizon body shape. The factory setup this came with is insane. I got it about 7 months ago and it's still in tune (E standard with 9's) with low action and almost no buzz. It's a SD JB/Custom hybrid in the bridge. Medium output, quite mid-focused, but not as nasal as the full JB. 59/Jazz hybrid in the neck. It's my current "Megadeth" style thrash guitar for stuff in E standard.
> 
> Right: E-II Horizon II NT. That's a Black Winter in the bridge, and there's a Jazz in the neck. The quality difference from the ESP Original is noticeable in aspects such as the binding, a bit of fretboard dye spilling over etc. But it still plays and sound really good. I bought this in the Big Boss store in Japan. Probably demo'd about 10 Horizons from LTD, E-II, Original and even a Custom, and this was the winner IMO.
> 
> It came with a SD Custom/Custom in the bridge, but that didn't handle low tunings (tuned to C standard right now) too well IMO. So I swapped it for the Black Winter. Unfortunately, it probably isn't the best fit for this guitar, as the low end fatness can get a bit too overwhelming and flubby. The BW has quite a bit of low end, and combined with the TOM bridge, set neck construction and mahogany body, it is all a bit too much. I'll be putting something tighter in there soon. I have a Lundgren Black Heaven in another guitar, which should do the job.



those are gorgeous!
that ESP Horizon III looks so neat, and the finish sounds really cool!


----------



## DO0M

My siblings:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DO0M said:


> My siblings:
> View attachment 102437



That burst is pretty much perfect. Good stuff.


----------



## vibrantgermancities

Picked this up toward the end of last year to finally scratch that teenage-metalcore-fan itch that I had from about 2003 - 2006. It's a 2012 model, so must have been right toward the end of the Standard Series if I've got my dates right...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

vibrantgermancities said:


> Picked this up toward the end of last year to finally scratch that teenage-metalcore-fan itch that I had from about 2003 - 2006. It's a 2012 model, so must have been right toward the end of the Standard Series if I've got my dates right...
> 
> View attachment 102444
> View attachment 102446
> View attachment 102447


Nice. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## vibrantgermancities

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Nice. How are you liking it so far?



I've never been the biggest fan of a JB so it might end up with a pickup swap, but my god does the thing feel incredible. The neck profile is vastly more comfortable than the JP6 that was previously functioning as my go-to 24-fret metal thing and I've always been a mahogany guy at heart. It's a keeper.


----------



## Mathemagician

Flappydoodle said:


> Look what turned up yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 101982
> View attachment 101984
> View attachment 101985
> View attachment 101983



The Drop-C standard bearer.


----------



## RRD

New here but not new to ESPs. Just picked up this awesome piece:





And ESP family pics. Originals, then USAs:





Just waiting on one more USA to arrive; 7 months down, 12 more to go!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

RRD said:


> New here but not new to ESPs. Just picked up this awesome piece:
> View attachment 102457
> 
> View attachment 102458
> 
> 
> And ESP family pics. Originals, then USAs:
> View attachment 102455
> 
> View attachment 102456
> 
> 
> Just waiting on one more USA to arrive; 7 months down, 12 more to go!


wow
please make a thread detailing all these gems if you are able!


----------



## Flappydoodle

RRD said:


> New here but not new to ESPs. Just picked up this awesome piece:
> View attachment 102457
> 
> View attachment 102458
> 
> 
> And ESP family pics. Originals, then USAs:
> View attachment 102455
> 
> View attachment 102456
> 
> 
> Just waiting on one more USA to arrive; 7 months down, 12 more to go!



Jesus dude

H3 with the liquid metal finish is sick

So... Original vs USA Eclipse... thoughts?


----------



## JD27

Nice choices, that H3 is just filthy. I liked those Cosmos finish models they did too, looks good on the M-II, a little brighter than most I’ve seen.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Is the liquid finish textured or just visual illusion?


----------



## jco5055

Speaking of USA models, am I wrong for thinking it seems like ESP may be purposefully differing the specs between USA and Japan models so that they kind of coexist together at the high end? Considering the prices aren't that different really, it's not like (and I think ESP themselves would agree) USA isn't supposed to sit between Japan and E-II quality wise.

Was just thinking this seeing how every USA model has SS frets, most are 43mm nut widths and the like while Japan production models are NS and 42mm mostly.


----------



## Zado

Bazookbastic.

https://www.instagram.com/guitarfarm/p/CZPwdFKOrQB/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Trashgreen

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is the liquid finish textured or just visual illusion?


The liquid metal finish has gloss like you can spot the refection on this one:












The Cast Metal finish has texture like you can see here:


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

RRD said:


> New here but not new to ESPs. Just picked up this awesome piece:
> View attachment 102457
> 
> View attachment 102458
> 
> 
> And ESP family pics. Originals, then USAs:
> View attachment 102455
> 
> View attachment 102456
> 
> 
> Just waiting on one more USA to arrive; 7 months down, 12 more to go!


Gottamn! Now that’s a cool variety of ESP. I’ve got a horizon (original series) can you compare the comfort (ergonomics) and playability of your horizon the the h3 for me please?


----------



## marke

M-II CTM, Takada serial. Got it yesterday and it's my 12th ESP if you count LTDs as well (everything sold - this is now my only 6 string). Had 8 LTD, 2 ESP, 1 E-II before this, and played a bunch of others. Safe to say I have *some *experience with ESP, but of course not in the hundreds like some here. The thing is, I still feel even the lowest LTD is so great that diminishing returns happen fast. Perhaps I would not buy a locking trem of lower quality than FR1000, but other than that, LTDs are probably my future guitars especially when they constantly release such awesome models.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

marke said:


> M-II CTM, Takada serial. Got it yesterday and it's my 12th ESP if you count LTDs as well (everything sold - this is now my only 6 string). Had 8 LTD, 2 ESP, 1 E-II before this, and played a bunch of others. Safe to say I have *some *experience with ESP, but of course not in the hundreds like some here. The thing is, I still feel even the lowest LTD is so great that diminishing returns happen fast. Perhaps I would not buy a locking trem of lower quality than FR1000, but other than that, LTDs are probably my future guitars especially when they constantly release such awesome models.


Thats cool, what color is it?


----------



## narad

Trashgreen said:


> The liquid metal finish has gloss like you can spot the refection on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cast Metal finish has texture like you can see here:



I've never seen that cast metal transition to a satin neck. That's extremely badass.


----------



## marke

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Thats cool, what color is it?



I honestly do not know. Pikachu? Mustard yellow?  It was a Takada serial with a fair price, so I snagged it without caring too much.


----------



## decoy205

marke said:


> I honestly do not know. Pikachu? Mustard yellow?  It was a Takada serial with a fair price, so I snagged it without caring too much.



damn I love it! I have gas for something like this. I wouldn’t change a thing on that.


----------



## feraledge

vibrantgermancities said:


> Picked this up toward the end of last year to finally scratch that teenage-metalcore-fan itch that I had from about 2003 - 2006. It's a 2012 model, so must have been right toward the end of the Standard Series if I've got my dates right...
> 
> View attachment 102444
> View attachment 102446
> View attachment 102447


Absolute beauty. In 2012, ESP went fantastically nuts with the options. IIRC, the flame top models mostly went to the EU and were alder body.
I could be wrong about that, the Floyd HIIs were alder in the US, but I was trying to stalk some of the flame tops at the time, but very hard to come by in the states.


----------



## Samark

Oh man, too many guitars to buy.
Anyone know what the blue Kelly/Explorer model is?


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Oh man, too many guitars to buy
> 
> View attachment 102572
> View attachment 102573



I need those bottom row horizons.


----------



## zw470

Yeah I'm gonna need that pink/blue burst Mwhatever with the lawsuit headstock


----------



## yan12

jco5055 said:


> Speaking of USA models, am I wrong for thinking it seems like ESP may be purposefully differing the specs between USA and Japan models so that they kind of coexist together at the high end? Considering the prices aren't that different really, it's not like (and I think ESP themselves would agree) USA isn't supposed to sit between Japan and E-II quality wise.
> 
> Was just thinking this seeing how every USA model has SS frets, most are 43mm nut widths and the like while Japan production models are NS and 42mm mostly.



IMHO, having owned all of the levels and very old original ESP, I do think there is a difference between EII and USA.

ESP Japan custom > ESP USA > EII.

But the cost of ESP Japan custom is really only warranted for those that want a 1 of a kind fiddle.

Either USA or EII should offer something for almost everyone. I have come to love SS frets so I lean USA...but since I also only play big necks these days, I have had to pass on many cool guitars in the last few years.


----------



## Furtive Glance

What’s up with the German flag one with the Japanese flag on top of it? World War II runner up edition?


----------



## marke

yan12 said:


> IMHO, having owned all of the levels and very old original ESP, I do think there is a difference between EII and USA.
> 
> ESP Japan custom > ESP USA > EII.
> 
> But the cost of ESP Japan custom is really only warranted for those that want a 1 of a kind fiddle.
> 
> Either USA or EII should offer something for almost everyone. I have come to love SS frets so I lean USA..



In EU many Original Series models can be had cheaper than USA, at least normal Eclipses and bolt on M2s. So I'd prefer those not only for the price, but it also kinda bugs me USA models have the "USA" letters after the model name. Stainless Steel frets are great, but nickel steel is not a deal breaker for me anymore. I sound nitpicky about the model names, but with the prices ESP has in EU nowadays, I think I have the permission to be picky  Great guitars, but not several K great - nothing is, to be honest.


----------



## Grumpyrocker

I've just joined the club. Started my search possibly for a PRS SE Tremonti Custom, ended up eyeing PRS S2 594s. But ended up grabbing this EC-1000FR in the Anderton's sale. Absolutely delighted with it.


----------



## Wyvern Claw

Finally got a shot of all of mine in one photo. Hoping to update this with an M-7 some time this year.


----------



## xzyryabx

narad said:


> I need those bottom row horizons.


At the rate you're going you'll probably get them with the year


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Furtive Glance said:


> What’s up with the German flag one with the Japanese flag on top of it? World War II runner up edition?



There was this really weird moment in the late 80's and early 90's when both Germany and Japan were really "cool" for some reason. The Berlin wall had fallen, Japan was becoming well known for cool, futuristic electronics, and heavy metal was becoming big in both countries as well. It's a weird mash up, but it sort of makes a little sense for the time.


----------



## feraledge

MaxOfMetal said:


> There was this really weird moment in the late 80's and early 90's when both Germany and Japan were really "cool" for some reason. The Berlin wall had fallen, Japan was becoming well known for cool, futuristic electronics, and heavy metal was becoming big in both countries as well. It's a weird mash up, but it sort of makes a little sense for the time.


Also, cocaine is one hell of a drug.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

feraledge said:


> Also, cocaine is one hell of a drug.



That was really popular around then too.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## 1b4n3z

Ah new custom day! 2003 Takada custom M-III (?) with basswood body, thick maple neck and maple fretboard. Again, I thought I know these guitars by now but still this manages to awe. There are high end guitars and then there are works of art  

I now have S, K and T shop guitars from around the same period and based on these, it doesn't matter which factory we're talking about - it will be spectacular


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

My camera sucks, but it was nice out.


----------



## sneerim

USA V-II NT, original series Arrow, original series Stream GT. The USA was the best guitar I had ever owned in 20+ years of playing when I bought it two years ago. Now it's the third best behind the other two here.


----------



## NCASO96

IMO no one comes close what ESP does.


----------



## Darkscience

I am ESP guy myself, I also play on the ENGL =D. I have a question since you mentioned that about no one coming close. When I got my hands on my Original I had an expectation in mind. It involved a decent playing guitar, maybe not perfect, (my expectations had been beaten into me over and over with previous guitars that always have something annoying like a G string that will not intonate or strings that buzz when I am not even low setup etc.), I also expected to find something with the finish however minor, I expected the pickup rings to still have gaps wither on the ends or in the middle, I expected all of this. What I knew I was getting was the sound, the impecable finished frets, (from pictures), the logo on the headstock and just the fact it is an Original. But holy crap, the guitar was flawless when I check it out. There was not a single tiny scratch, and the thing played hard with no buzz, the frets were like mirrors, the pickup rings perfectly go on the contour, the strings from the bridge to the tail piece all perfectly spaced and PERFECT straight up and down, (a lot...most guitars strings are never perfect, you can always see an angle in the pictures as they go from bridge to tail piece), the nut is hand carved beauty to behold, perfect of course, the INLAYs are perfect, (the level of perfect I mean is ZERO gap between the wood and all around the inlay, its like the inlay was born with the wood), the intonation was perfect all the strings, the new style GOTOH locking tuners are also soo sic! They all had the same amount of resistance as I turned them, they had been perfectly calibrated of course. If there was anything else I forgot about the guitar it was also perfect. 

It was a crazy experience, I want to ask you though since I have no experience, are PRS just as nice? I really want one but can only really see them online, I am wondering if they are just as nice all the way around perfect in every way like the ESP from Japan?


----------



## jco5055

Darkscience said:


> I am ESP guy myself, I also play on the ENGL =D. I have a question since you mentioned that about no one coming close. When I got my hands on my Original I had an expectation in mind. It involved a decent playing guitar, maybe not perfect, (my expectations had been beaten into me over and over with previous guitars that always have something annoying like a G string that will not intonate or strings that buzz when I am not even low setup etc.), I also expected to find something with the finish however minor, I expected the pickup rings to still have gaps wither on the ends or in the middle, I expected all of this. What I knew I was getting was the sound, the impecable finished frets, (from pictures), the logo on the headstock and just the fact it is an Original. But holy crap, the guitar was flawless when I check it out. There was not a single tiny scratch, and the thing played hard with no buzz, the frets were like mirrors, the pickup rings perfectly go on the contour, the strings from the bridge to the tail piece all perfectly spaced and PERFECT straight up and down, (a lot...most guitars strings are never perfect, you can always see an angle in the pictures as they go from bridge to tail piece), the nut is hand carved beauty to behold, perfect of course, the INLAYs are perfect, (the level of perfect I mean is ZERO gap between the wood and all around the inlay, its like the inlay was born with the wood), the intonation was perfect all the strings, the new style GOTOH locking tuners are also soo sic! They all had the same amount of resistance as I turned them, they had been perfectly calibrated of course. If there was anything else I forgot about the guitar it was also perfect.
> 
> It was a crazy experience, I want to ask you though since I have no experience, are PRS just as nice? I really want one but can only really see them online, I am wondering if they are just as nice all the way around perfect in every way like the ESP from Japan?



Take this with a grain of salt since everyone's different, but I've played a few Private Stocks and I felt like ESP Originals are better.


----------



## NCASO96

Darkscience said:


> I am ESP guy myself, I also play on the ENGL =D. I have a question since you mentioned that about no one coming close. When I got my hands on my Original I had an expectation in mind. It involved a decent playing guitar, maybe not perfect, (my expectations had been beaten into me over and over with previous guitars that always have something annoying like a G string that will not intonate or strings that buzz when I am not even low setup etc.), I also expected to find something with the finish however minor, I expected the pickup rings to still have gaps wither on the ends or in the middle, I expected all of this. What I knew I was getting was the sound, the impecable finished frets, (from pictures), the logo on the headstock and just the fact it is an Original. But holy crap, the guitar was flawless when I check it out. There was not a single tiny scratch, and the thing played hard with no buzz, the frets were like mirrors, the pickup rings perfectly go on the contour, the strings from the bridge to the tail piece all perfectly spaced and PERFECT straight up and down, (a lot...most guitars strings are never perfect, you can always see an angle in the pictures as they go from bridge to tail piece), the nut is hand carved beauty to behold, perfect of course, the INLAYs are perfect, (the level of perfect I mean is ZERO gap between the wood and all around the inlay, its like the inlay was born with the wood), the intonation was perfect all the strings, the new style GOTOH locking tuners are also soo sic! They all had the same amount of resistance as I turned them, they had been perfectly calibrated of course. If there was anything else I forgot about the guitar it was also perfect.
> 
> It was a crazy experience, I want to ask you though since I have no experience, are PRS just as nice? I really want one but can only really see them online, I am wondering if they are just as nice all the way around perfect in every way like the ESP from Japan?



Over the past six years i've bought and sold over 20 guitars. Everything from Kramer to Jackson Pros, Ibanez Premium and Prestige, Kiesel, Charvel of all shapes and sizes, including a Charve USA which was fantastic.

My ESP E-IIs were flawless. Every guitar needs a setup imo, regardless, but my Eclipses are just fantastic guitars on every level.

The Japan shop are on another level. Watch the video on youtube about the ESP Japan factory. Then you'll see how all the above comes into play.

I have one of the new Jackson Japan Dinkys... again a flawless instrument.

I am partial to the Japan shops. They are a cut above. It's custom shop quality without have to spend $3-5k.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Nick Castelluccio said:


> Over the past six years i've bought and sold over 20 guitars. Everything from Kramer to Jackson Pros, Ibanez Premium and Prestige, Kiesel, Charvel of all shapes and sizes, including a Charve USA which was fantastic.
> 
> My ESP E-IIs were flawless. Every guitar needs a setup imo, regardless, but my Eclipses are just fantastic guitars on every level.
> 
> The Japan shop are on another level. Watch the video on youtube about the ESP Japan factory. Then you'll see how all the above comes into play.
> 
> I have one of the new Jackson Japan Dinkys... again a flawless instrument.
> 
> I am partial to the Japan shops. They are a cut above. It's custom shop quality without have to spend $3-5k.


E-II’s certainly aren’t flawless. I have three and they all have some minor cosmetic issues, like fretboard dye spilled onto the binding. Still great quality, but definitely not flawless. 

The videos are fun, but any shop can put together videos of people lovingly sanding becks etc. The real test is how consistent they can put out quality products, and for how long. In that regard, I do believe ESP custom shop is one of the best.


----------



## narad

Flappydoodle said:


> E-II’s certainly aren’t flawless. I have three and they all have some minor cosmetic issues, like fretboard dye spilled onto the binding. Still great quality, but definitely not flawless.
> 
> The videos are fun, but any shop can put together videos of people lovingly sanding becks etc. The real test is how consistent they can put out quality products, and for how long. In that regard, I do believe ESP custom shop is one of the best.



I feel like somewhere along the way people's expectations got distorted. I'm reminded of a Chris Rock standup skit that I can't describe for PC reasons. Wow, you polished your frets and fret ends? YA S'POSED TA! You're able to play it without buzz? YA S'POSED TA! Your guitar is free of scratches? ITS S'POSED TA BE!



ESP CS makes great stuff. I don't find it particularly anything to write home about over other boutique builders charging that much, which isn't many.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nick Castelluccio said:


> Over the past six years i've bought and sold over 20 guitars.



Amateur. 



Flappydoodle said:


> The videos are fun, but any shop can put together videos of people lovingly sanding becks etc. The real test is how consistent they can put out quality products, and for how long. In that regard, I do believe ESP custom shop is one of the best.



This is a thing. One of the things I’ve always liked about ESPs is that even though they’re not flawless, they ARE great guitars and they all feel pretty much the same, like German cars. All Audis feel the same, Benzes and Porsches do too. 

I love that I can pick up an ESP in any guitar shop in the country and the knobs all feel the same, the necks are all extremely similar and they all play pretty much the same. The consistency is what keeps me coming back and digging them.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Nick Castelluccio said:


> Over the past six years i've bought and sold over 20 guitars. Everything from Kramer to Jackson Pros, Ibanez Premium and Prestige, Kiesel, Charvel of all shapes and sizes, including a Charve USA which was fantastic.
> 
> My ESP E-IIs were flawless. Every guitar needs a setup imo, regardless, but my Eclipses are just fantastic guitars on every level.
> 
> The Japan shop are on another level. Watch the video on youtube about the ESP Japan factory. Then you'll see how all the above comes into play.
> 
> I have one of the new Jackson Japan Dinkys... again a flawless instrument.
> 
> I am partial to the Japan shops. They are a cut above. It's custom shop quality without have to spend $3-5k.


I have a CE24. Which is not PRS most expensive model, so it’s arguably not a fair comparison. The CE24 is awesome, tone is great. QC was amazing, but if I had to chose which guitar I like best. The answer is my Original series, it just has that feeling of something extra. PRS is fantastic, the versatility of my CE24 is better than my Horizon. Both have loads of mojo, but the ESP is the finest made guitar I’ve ever played.


----------



## NCASO96

Flappydoodle said:


> E-II’s certainly aren’t flawless. I have three and they all have some minor cosmetic issues, like fretboard dye spilled onto the binding. Still great quality, but definitely not flawless.
> 
> The videos are fun, but any shop can put together videos of people lovingly sanding becks etc. The real test is how consistent they can put out quality products, and for how long. In that regard, I do believe ESP custom shop is one of the best.


I've had 4 E-IIs including my current "B-level" Eclipse and never had those issues. I wouldn't have kept guitars that came to me in that condition.

I didn't just recommend a video with people "lovingly sanding blocks of wood" the ESP Japan Shop tour covers the intensive training and processes that go into the Japan shop.

@ the $1.8 - $3k price range there aren't that many brands that can compete with ESP Japan. Maybe the Ibanez Prestige, but they lack variety.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Nick Castelluccio said:


> I've had 4 E-IIs including my current "B-level" Eclipse and never had those issues. I wouldn't have kept guitars that came to me in that condition.
> 
> I didn't just recommend a video with people "lovingly sanding blocks of wood" the ESP Japan Shop tour covers the intensive training and processes that go into the Japan shop.
> 
> @ the $1.8 - $3k price range there aren't that many brands that can compete with ESP Japan. Maybe the Ibanez Prestige, but they lack variety.



You say "in that condition", but these are tiny (like 1 millimetre) sort of imperfections.And they sound and play awesome. In fact, one of my E-ii Horizons I sat in the shop in Tokyo and played about 10 Horizons, and this was the best - better than Original series. It still has some slight tool marks on the binding though.

I honestly just think people have wildly differing definitions of "perfect" or "flawless". I mean, in the Solar thread, people are calling them perfect, which I find VERY hard to believe.

And yes, I've seen all the custom shop tours. I've been to Tokyo and the main store a bunch of times. I have a good friend who is an ESP artist with a proper signature series guitar of his own. Point is - the videos they put out, or when they have western media over to film, are still promotional content. The real test is putting out quality product consistently. Any manufacturer can make something incredible if they spend the time and effort. But doing it for EVERY guitar is the real challenge. To that regard, I think ESP is one of the best.


----------



## NCASO96

Flappydoodle said:


> You say "in that condition", but these are tiny (like 1 millimetre) sort of imperfections.And they sound and play awesome. In fact, one of my E-ii Horizons I sat in the shop in Tokyo and played about 10 Horizons, and this was the best - better than Original series. It still has some slight tool marks on the binding though.
> 
> I honestly just think people have wildly differing definitions of "perfect" or "flawless". I mean, in the Solar thread, people are calling them perfect, which I find VERY hard to believe.
> 
> And yes, I've seen all the custom shop tours. I've been to Tokyo and the main store a bunch of times. I have a good friend who is an ESP artist with a proper signature series guitar of his own. Point is - the videos they put out, or when they have western media over to film, are still promotional content. The real test is putting out quality product consistently. Any manufacturer can make something incredible if they spend the time and effort. But doing it for EVERY guitar is the real challenge. To that regard, I think ESP is one of the best.




Maybe the word "flawless" shouldn't be used when referring to a man-made instrument? I understand it's promotional content, however it attests to the high standards of the Japan shop, and I believe that reflects in the product.

It's great that you were at the shop in Japan, who would know better than you?


----------



## marke

My E-II had few dust particles under the neck finish. Very small, but "flawless" isn't the word that comes to mind. Also the fretboard stain is a real bummer, took several cleanings to get it not irritate and color my fingers. It was a really good guitar, but also somehow slightly disappointing because of those issues. I won't buy another E-II because of that stain, unless a used one where someone has already taken care of the issue either by stain drying out or worn off.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Viginez




----------



## marke

soul_lip_mike said:


>


Wow, that is simply jaw-dropping awesome! One of the best I've seen, if not the best.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Viginez said:


> View attachment 103376


Nice. Tasteful and classy, yet evil. I like it!


----------



## Derek Spear

I recently decided to get a gig bag for my guitar so I can play/practice while traveling...never know when inspiration will strike.


----------



## NickS

^The Arrow is the best V shape.


----------



## Derek Spear

NickS said:


> ^The Arrow is the best V shape.


I'd have to agree. I used to play a Jackson KV2 many moons ago and it was one of my favorite guitars. The Arrow has been really growing on me over the last few months; the cutaway on the upper frets and the wider bevels on the body just make it so much more comfortable to play.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

my ESP/LTD PB-500

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL1pBQwXsAAcc7M?format=jpg&name=4096x4096

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL1pTH6XsAgi-_6?format=jpg&name=4096x4096


----------



## soul_lip_mike

NickS said:


> ^The Arrow is the best V shape.


My Caparison CZQ says F U!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

soul_lip_mike said:


> My Caparison CZQ says F U!


Hah! To each his own, but seriously— you’re wrong.


----------



## narad

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Hah! To each his own, but seriously— you’re wrong.



At least in this thread lol


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I’m still on the hunt for an M II CTM.


----------



## zw470

It's weird, I hate offset dots to the point I wouldn't buy a guitar with them, but at the same time really like ESP's offset blocks.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

PromptCritical5 said:


> It's weird, I hate offset dots to the point I wouldn't buy a guitar with them, but at the same time really like ESP's offset blocks.


I don’t mind offset dots, but I know what you mean. The blocks are classy and metal at the same time, they are great looking guitars.


----------



## Thesius

soul_lip_mike said:


>


Wow this is the first time I've ever liked a fade or a single humbucker guitar and they're both on the same guitar. Wild


----------



## Viginez

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’m still on the hunt for an M II CTM.


remember when you could buy these for a grand just few years ago


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Viginez said:


> remember when you could buy these for a grand just few years ago


Yes I do. You can snag them for 2k if you’re patient.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

a few pics of my LTD EC-1000 in green with Dimarzio Titans



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL74NdjWQAEfWuO?format=jpg&name=4096x4096





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL74NdkXoAE28Ek?format=jpg&name=4096x4096





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL74NdjXwAIaDWy?format=jpg&name=4096x4096





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL74NdkWUAEra7D?format=jpg&name=4096x4096




pics compliments of the wife


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

AkiraSpectrum said:


> a few pics of my LTD EC-1000 in green with Dimarzio Titans
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL74NdjWQAEfWuO?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL74NdkXoAE28Ek?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL74NdjXwAIaDWy?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL74NdkWUAEra7D?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics compliments of the wife


Wow what a beautiful top on that one.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Wow what a beautiful top on that one.


thanks!


----------



## NCASO96




----------



## NCASO96

^^^ my brand new RDB Eclipse! The EMGs sound awesome in this guitar... They just work! There's a 60 in the neck and it 
really sounds great. very happy... but i still miss and regret selling this one...

you can't have it all


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Nick Castelluccio said:


> View attachment 103559



beauty!


----------



## narad

A lot of ESP diversity in the house:


----------



## narad

btw, as I see lots of talk about ESP CS being flawless etc, you can see where they botched up the masking on the side of this binding, resulting in a different distance between the bottom of the side dots and the black line as it goes down the neck:





Obviously I like ESP a lot, but I do see these things time to time on all sorts of highest-end ESPs.


----------



## possumkiller

narad said:


> btw, as I see lots of talk about ESP CS being flawless etc, you can see where they botched up the masking on the side of this binding, resulting in a different distance between the bottom of the side dots and the black line as it goes down the neck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I like ESP a lot, but I do see these things time to time on all sorts of highest-end ESPs.


JFC man I would send that shit back. Like BRJ and his drunk ass side dots. Look how the black paint overlaps part of the binding where the natural neck finish ends. That shit should have never made it past QC. Those frets and fretboard are really grungy for an ESP CS too. Even my standard series guitars had frets AND fretboard with a smooth and shiny gloss from being so well polished. Quality has really taken a nose dive I guess. They should spend less time on all those pointless exhibition guitars and focus on making their customer guitars as good as they used to be.


----------



## narad

possumkiller said:


> JFC man I would send that shit back. Like BRJ and his drunk ass side dots. Look how the black paint overlaps part of the binding where the natural neck finish ends. That shit should have never made it past QC. Those frets and fretboard are really grungy for an ESP CS too. Even my standard series guitars had frets AND fretboard with a smooth and shiny gloss from being so well polished. Quality has really taken a nose dive I guess. They should spend less time on all those pointless exhibition guitars and focus on making their customer guitars as good as they used to be.



The frets are grungy on account of it being just bought used from a random guy. But the paintwork is obviously how it was from factory.

I don't mind this sort of stuff these days and I'm probably taking it to ESP tomorrow to drop it off for a refinish, but I just get a bit annoyed by the fawning (which admittedly is mostly on the ESP FB groups and not here).


----------



## possumkiller

This thing was fucking flawless. I want to kill myself every time I remember it.

My only nitpick with this guitar (I didn't custom order it, it was ordered by DCGL) was the inlays. Either go full skulls or none at all.


----------



## Darkscience

I agree they should spend more time on the customer guitars if they are putting that out from the custom shop. (Those frets and board though seriously?) I guess they can't be trusted either, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## possumkiller

narad said:


> A lot of ESP diversity in the house:


I need this.


----------



## narad

possumkiller said:


> I need this.



Similar!


----------



## marke

narad said:


> The frets are grungy on account of it being just bought used from a random guy. But the paintwork is obviously how it was from factory.
> 
> I don't mind this sort of stuff these days and I'm probably taking it to ESP tomorrow to drop it off for a refinish, but I just get a bit annoyed by the fawning (which admittedly is mostly on the ESP FB groups and not here).


Thanks for saying this out loud. I like ESP a lot as well, but I have missed these "flawless" guitars. Some individual ones might be, or maybe the owners simply do not notice. Flawless, however, is a bit strong word. My Takada shop, for example, is insanely good, but also not flawless. It's a guitar and guitars are rarely perfect if you just look close enough.


----------



## xzyryabx

Dunno, the vast majority of my custom shops have been near, if not completely, flawless. They are all made this century though, so to.me.it seems the common issues from the older models seem to have been ironed out more or less. Of course, these are hand made instruments and even the best luthiers and QC dudes fuck up every once in a while.


----------



## narad

xzyryabx said:


> Dunno, the vast majority of my custom shops have been near, if not completely, flawless. They are all made this century though, so to.me.it seems the common issues from the older models seem to have been ironed out more or less. Of course, these are hand made instruments and even the best luthiers and QC dudes fuck up every once in a while.



The one I showed the pic of above is an 07. And my fav ones are not from this century 

Again, not ragging on ESP. Just some objective evidence to not exalt them to some superhuman level.


----------



## possumkiller

Mine was built in 2005 and was flawless. And I did take it apart several times. I was really impressed with how clean the nut shelf was. Like the edges of the wood and finish were just so slightly rounded over so as not to catch on anything or to reduce the chance of getting chipped around the nut. The demarcation line between the gloss body finish and satin neck finish was undetectable. My cousin brought his Edwards black sawtooth for comparison because it is also a gloss black body with natural satin neck. You could feel the line in the paint where the transition was. I took mine completely apart down to the wood and it was amazing attention to details throughout. The tremolo recess was not flat bottomed but angled up to where the posts were. This was my first ever custom shop level guitar that I bought after I was playing for almost ten years and drooling over high end guitars. I went over every part of it. 

I also paid $1900USD for it.


----------



## MFB

AkiraSpectrum said:


> my ESP/LTD PB-500
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL1pBQwXsAAcc7M?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FL1pTH6XsAgi-_6?format=jpg&name=4096x4096


Honestly, before I found my MT Pro, I was considering a goldtop PB; it was close to getting the trigger pulled, but as much as I liked the simplicity, I wanted something a little meaner.


----------



## yan12

Not starting a war but IMHO, there is a very loose definition of "custom" in the guitar world. I consider 99% of "custom" guitars production guitars with individual specs like paint, fret size, blah blah blah.

Too many people are hung up on that word, CUSTOM. There are just so many variations of the same theme...most of these guitars I would classify as "semi-custom".

I say if you have a guitar that is the only ONE in the world in regard to specifications, that is really a custom. Not a prototype, but a complete one- of- a- kind guitar is what defines custom to me, and it will have specs that were ordered by an individual to fit very specific needs. My Schecter NAMM swirl is the only one in the world, swirled by Ron Thorn when he was doing the Universe swirls...and it is the first Schecter sunset with 24 frets and radiused body. But it is not custom and is a production model. It happens to be the first one and has the only paint job like it, but it is not a custom guitar. But it is by all means a BEAST of a guitar.
-
All these folks playing an INSERT A FAVORITE PLAYER HERE (ie. Lynch, Hammett, Vai, Satch, Govan, etc) are buying guitars that have been built a million times over. Requesting a LYNCH guitar with different paint or pickups is not custom, they build them all the time. That guitar above from Kiso with a bad tape line is a production guitar. Expensive rarely defines custom.

I have said this a million times. Custom guitars are rarely worth the price for most people because they should be able to find a guitar that checks all the boxes very easily given the choices by top builders. ESP, Suhr, Schecter, TA, all the European companies, etc. have such a wide array of options for their production lines it is staggering. Custom guitars do not hold their value like a high- end production guitar does.

Concerning ESP alone, even their NAMM pieces with crazy hardware and tops that cost $20k are not really custom. All those models have serial #'s ending in a '2' which means production model. It may be the only one in the world with that finish, but it has been built before. It may come from the Japanese custom shop and be assembled by the best of the best, but it is blueprinted already. Guitars like the Shinobi, that is a custom guitar to me in the ESP realm.

Take it with a grain of salt, but when folks say things like "that is outrageous for QC to miss something on a custom shop guitar" I am not really sure they understand custom. Everyone agrees that at any level, mistakes happen. Nobody should think; Custom shop guitar = Expensive and Flawless because 9 times out of 10 they are production guitars with a little tweaking.

In my travels of the custom shop experience, 99% of the time, the real customs I own, have owned, or played have been damn near flawless, especially ESP or Schecter. I am turning 51, worked my ass off to afford what I want, and in the end I think you can buy a guitar in the 2-3K range that is all you could ever want or more. No need to go 100% custom unless you really know what you want down to the mm. And when you do go there and pay the price, then you can demand 100% perfection. Otherwise you get a crooked tape line now and again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

yan12 said:


> Not starting a war but IMHO, there is a very loose definition of "custom" in the guitar world. I consider 99% of "custom" guitars production guitars with individual specs like paint, fret size, blah blah blah.
> 
> Too many people are hung up on that word, CUSTOM. There are just so many variations of the same theme...most of these guitars I would classify as "semi-custom".
> 
> I say if you have a guitar that is the only ONE in the world in regard to specifications, that is really a custom. Not a prototype, but a complete one- of- a- kind guitar is what defines custom to me, and it will have specs that were ordered by an individual to fit very specific needs. My Schecter NAMM swirl is the only one in the world, swirled by Ron Thorn when he was doing the Universe swirls...and it is the first Schecter sunset with 24 frets and radiused body. But it is not custom and is a production model. It happens to be the first one and has the only paint job like it, but it is not a custom guitar. But it is by all means a BEAST of a guitar.
> -
> All these folks playing an INSERT A FAVORITE PLAYER HERE (ie. Lynch, Hammett, Vai, Satch, Govan, etc) are buying guitars that have been built a million times over. Requesting a LYNCH guitar with different paint or pickups is not custom, they build them all the time. That guitar above from Kiso with a bad tape line is a production guitar. Expensive rarely defines custom.
> 
> I have said this a million times. Custom guitars are rarely worth the price for most people because they should be able to find a guitar that checks all the boxes very easily given the choices by top builders. ESP, Suhr, Schecter, TA, all the European companies, etc. have such a wide array of options for their production lines it is staggering. Custom guitars do not hold their value like a high- end production guitar does.
> 
> Concerning ESP alone, even their NAMM pieces with crazy hardware and tops that cost $20k are not really custom. All those models have serial #'s ending in a '2' which means production model. It may be the only one in the world with that finish, but it has been built before. It may come from the Japanese custom shop and be assembled by the best of the best, but it is blueprinted already. Guitars like the Shinobi, that is a custom guitar to me in the ESP realm.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt, but when folks say things like "that is outrageous for QC to miss something on a custom shop guitar" I am not really sure they understand custom. Everyone agrees that at any level, mistakes happen. Nobody should think; Custom shop guitar = Expensive and Flawless because 9 times out of 10 they are production guitars with a little tweaking.
> 
> In my travels of the custom shop experience, 99% of the time, the real customs I own, have owned, or played have been damn near flawless, especially ESP or Schecter. I am turning 51, worked my ass off to afford what I want, and in the end I think you can buy a guitar in the 2-3K range that is all you could ever want or more. No need to go 100% custom unless you really know what you want down to the mm. And when you do go there and pay the price, then you can demand 100% perfection. Otherwise you get a crooked tape line now and again.



The term "custom" literally just means "made or done to order for a customer" and this stuff is just pointless gatekeeping. If you need to do this to rationalize how special your guitars are compared to everyone elses' the problem lies within. 

EDIT: You were kind enough to explain your point, I owe you the same. I really don't mean to call you out personally. 

I think you're right, folks tend to put a lot of weight in the "custom" moniker, but I think it's a two way street. In my three decades of professional tech work, some of the absolute worst guitars I've worked on have been what you feel describes "custom". 

You have to extend context, especially for the brand.


----------



## narad

yan12 said:


> Not starting a war but IMHO, there is a very loose definition of "custom" in the guitar world. I consider 99% of "custom" guitars production guitars with individual specs like paint, fret size, blah blah blah.
> 
> Too many people are hung up on that word, CUSTOM. There are just so many variations of the same theme...most of these guitars I would classify as "semi-custom".
> 
> I say if you have a guitar that is the only ONE in the world in regard to specifications, that is really a custom. Not a prototype, but a complete one- of- a- kind guitar is what defines custom to me, and it will have specs that were ordered by an individual to fit very specific needs. My Schecter NAMM swirl is the only one in the world, swirled by Ron Thorn when he was doing the Universe swirls...and it is the first Schecter sunset with 24 frets and radiused body. But it is not custom and is a production model. It happens to be the first one and has the only paint job like it, but it is not a custom guitar. But it is by all means a BEAST of a guitar.
> -
> All these folks playing an INSERT A FAVORITE PLAYER HERE (ie. Lynch, Hammett, Vai, Satch, Govan, etc) are buying guitars that have been built a million times over. Requesting a LYNCH guitar with different paint or pickups is not custom, they build them all the time. That guitar above from Kiso with a bad tape line is a production guitar. Expensive rarely defines custom.
> 
> I have said this a million times. Custom guitars are rarely worth the price for most people because they should be able to find a guitar that checks all the boxes very easily given the choices by top builders. ESP, Suhr, Schecter, TA, all the European companies, etc. have such a wide array of options for their production lines it is staggering. Custom guitars do not hold their value like a high- end production guitar does.
> 
> Concerning ESP alone, even their NAMM pieces with crazy hardware and tops that cost $20k are not really custom. All those models have serial #'s ending in a '2' which means production model. It may be the only one in the world with that finish, but it has been built before. It may come from the Japanese custom shop and be assembled by the best of the best, but it is blueprinted already. Guitars like the Shinobi, that is a custom guitar to me in the ESP realm.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt, but when folks say things like "that is outrageous for QC to miss something on a custom shop guitar" I am not really sure they understand custom. Everyone agrees that at any level, mistakes happen. Nobody should think; Custom shop guitar = Expensive and Flawless because 9 times out of 10 they are production guitars with a little tweaking.
> 
> In my travels of the custom shop experience, 99% of the time, the real customs I own, have owned, or played have been damn near flawless, especially ESP or Schecter. I am turning 51, worked my ass off to afford what I want, and in the end I think you can buy a guitar in the 2-3K range that is all you could ever want or more. No need to go 100% custom unless you really know what you want down to the mm. And when you do go there and pay the price, then you can demand 100% perfection. Otherwise you get a crooked tape line now and again.



It sounds like you're saying if you want the highest quality ESP you have to custom order a one-off thing that's not based on a production model. That's weird because (1) they are built in the same place by the same people, and (2) when I say I'm a little exhausted by blind fanboism regarding ESP quality, no one is talking about one-offs. It's the idea that if it came from the custom shop it's going to be flawless guaranteed.


----------



## Flappydoodle

I bought two brand new ESP Originals in 2021 and they were as close to flawless as I am capable of detecting. I didn’t take them apart to check the insides, but the frets, binding, paintwork, inlays, side dots were good enough I couldn’t find anything wrong. Even the macro mode on the new iPhone can’t really see anything wrong with the frets. 

It would be foolish to say that any man made object involving natural materials would be flawless every single time. But I do think it’s fair to say that they are consistent enough that if you buy a new ESP Original or custom shop the quality will be excellent. If Narad’s slightly wonky paintwork is the worst offence they’ve committed, I think we are ok 

After all, are we even trying to buy flawless guitars? If you play it at all, it won’t be flawless for long. I don’t buy museum pieces. I buy ESP because they look good, sound good and play great. The consistent quality, reliability etc is important of course, but mostly it’s because I like owning nice things. If you just want a good tone, get LTD or Schecter with a good setup and a nice pickup.


----------



## yan12

I don't care if anyone calls me out, I don't think anyone should ever take things personally, especially on the web. No offense taken by me.

Standing toe to toe and throwing insults is the same to me, It just does not bug me at all. I take no offense to anyone, any time, disagreeing with me or what I say.

That's rule one of doing anything in public. Be prepared for dissenting views, and if you can't handle it or overreact, don't lay it out there.


To clarify, the word custom is way over used in the guitar world, and it gets my goat that players pay up for that word when they don't need to. I clearly state that most of the time, the player is far better served in terms of playability, resale, wait time, and result, using a good to great production line guitar. I discourage people when I am asked about going 100% full custom. Custom does not = perfection, but hopefully gets the end user closer to what they really need as an artist.

But after a long run of studio work, working on guitars and amps, just being around and in the business (which I still am), I am burned out on "custom".

One of a kind custom dimensions on a guitar are often times a disaster...that's where trusting the right builder like ESP or Schecter makes a difference. I can't tell you how many pieces of crap I have tried to fix or make useable because some boutique builder had a revelation and sold it. And to be clear, I am not an ESP fanboy. I like quality, no doubt. I can afford it as well. The $$$ I have spent over the years has told me what I need to know, and I can only share that experience. Play whatever inspires you.

When folks say they have a custom guitar, my question is "what is custom about it?" Oh it is purple and has big frets. Okay, you got me. Nice custom. I know that dovetails into the common definition of the word in a dictionary sense, but I feel it is incorrect and too generic. Perhaps I should use bespoke more often.

I am far more interested if someone tells me, "the neck has a reverse taper, different sized frets that change along the neck, a tenon joint that goes to the bridge, and a pivot groove." I may not like any of that, but I am curious as to why that player wants or needs an instrument that is really customized for what they do. I think it is fantastic when an artist pursues their dream to the extent of using highly unique tools.

The point is I am burned out on the hype, the expense, and what I consider the overt abuse of the word. And I am really tired of folks whining about some tiny imperfection that is usually cosmetic on some expensive "custom" guitar. As if that little thing that few folks will ever see keep them from progressing as a musician. Just STFU and learn to play. It does suck to lay out a ton of cash, especially when it's all you got, and be disappointed with your purchase if it is defective. I get it. But also have a real -world view of what is possible, and most folks don't work with their hands, and they just don't know. 

Those posts that start off with a timid, whining approach "Hey guys, should I return this custom guitar?" make me fucking puke. Grow a set and formulate your own idea instead of letting the world wide web decide for you. If you know what you want, go get it.


----------



## Darkscience

ESP4lyfe


----------



## marke

Maybe people are too liberal with the word custom, but ESP also has a lot of guitars you can't call standard or original either.. especially domestic market ones. Made in Kiso, Sado, Takada etc. Maybe they do have an easy term for every guitar out there, but I don't know them at least. Feel free to educate me if you know  ..and say what you will about the new streamlining of E-II, OS etc, but at least it's kinda clear.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

To me, "custom" in guitar is VERY similar to "Tour Issued" golf equipment. 

For Tour Issued golf items, the only thing that makes it tour issue is that it it something that you're not able to acquire off the rack; something only a tour player with access to the manufacturer would be able to get (IE, flatter lie angles, lower lofted head, smaller footprint, etc). 

For guitars I feel like it's the same. Custom simply denotes something from the manufacturer you are not able to get off the rack from a typical retailer. 

I didn't know there was that much animosity surrounding the term lol


----------



## possumkiller

But what if it is something you can get off the rack like an LP Custom or MII Custom?


----------



## narad

yan12 said:


> I don't care if anyone calls me out, I don't think anyone should ever take things personally, especially on the web. No offense taken by me.
> 
> Standing toe to toe and throwing insults is the same to me, It just does not bug me at all. I take no offense to anyone, any time, disagreeing with me or what I say.
> 
> That's rule one of doing anything in public. Be prepared for dissenting views, and if you can't handle it or overreact, don't lay it out there.
> 
> 
> To clarify, the word custom is way over used in the guitar world, and it gets my goat that players pay up for that word when they don't need to. I clearly state that most of the time, the player is far better served in terms of playability, resale, wait time, and result, using a good to great production line guitar. I discourage people when I am asked about going 100% full custom. Custom does not = perfection, but hopefully gets the end user closer to what they really need as an artist.
> 
> But after a long run of studio work, working on guitars and amps, just being around and in the business (which I still am), I am burned out on "custom".
> 
> One of a kind custom dimensions on a guitar are often times a disaster...that's where trusting the right builder like ESP or Schecter makes a difference. I can't tell you how many pieces of crap I have tried to fix or make useable because some boutique builder had a revelation and sold it. And to be clear, I am not an ESP fanboy. I like quality, no doubt. I can afford it as well. The $$$ I have spent over the years has told me what I need to know, and I can only share that experience. Play whatever inspires you.
> 
> When folks say they have a custom guitar, my question is "what is custom about it?" Oh it is purple and has big frets. Okay, you got me. Nice custom. I know that dovetails into the common definition of the word in a dictionary sense, but I feel it is incorrect and too generic. Perhaps I should use bespoke more often.
> 
> I am far more interested if someone tells me, "the neck has a reverse taper, different sized frets that change along the neck, a tenon joint that goes to the bridge, and a pivot groove." I may not like any of that, but I am curious as to why that player wants or needs an instrument that is really customized for what they do. I think it is fantastic when an artist pursues their dream to the extent of using highly unique tools.
> 
> The point is I am burned out on the hype, the expense, and what I consider the overt abuse of the word. And I am really tired of folks whining about some tiny imperfection that is usually cosmetic on some expensive "custom" guitar. As if that little thing that few folks will ever see keep them from progressing as a musician. Just STFU and learn to play. It does suck to lay out a ton of cash, especially when it's all you got, and be disappointed with your purchase if it is defective. I get it. But also have a real -world view of what is possible, and most folks don't work with their hands, and they just don't know.
> 
> Those posts that start off with a timid, whining approach "Hey guys, should I return this custom guitar?" make me fucking puke. Grow a set and formulate your own idea instead of letting the world wide web decide for you. If you know what you want, go get it.



I just don't see the point of trying to make everyone's use of the definitions fit your opinion. It's also maybe a little weird in that it doesn't seem relevant to the conversation (or was it supposed to be a tangent?). ESP has "custom shop" as a label of quality in the same sense that PRS has "private stock" -- it is not solely a declaration of the guitar being custom. Of course, if you want a custom PRS or ESP, it is by necessity going to those shops. But the quality should be equivalent between them, regardless of how much you try to tailor it to yourself. You should not be expected to tolerate mistakes in one and not the other. And as far as ESP goes, the term custom shop / CS is their own branding and what people are talking about like 95% of the time. Definitely swimming upstream to hop in and try telling everyone to change convention and call them something else. That you would also include simple custom orders as also not being customs just makes this a really weird hill to die on IMO.

I do agree in that you should play what inspires you. Almost all my attempts to do something properly custom are things I ultimately sold, and for big losses as well. I'm totally happy playing lesser guitars that just happen to suit me better.


----------



## possumkiller

narad said:


> I just don't see the point of trying to make everyone's use of the definitions fit your opinion.


Exactly. Seeing what everyone around here calls a cockstock instead of the banana type headstock that actually looks like a cock has me questioning people's literal manhood.


----------



## Darkscience




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104483


All your stuff is fantastic but I love these. Such a well executed idea.


----------



## Jake Beland

Hate to thread bump without anything really to add, but does anyone know of an E-II Arrow-7 for sale on here or somewhere in the states? New member and can’t post anything on my own yet. Wanting to replace my old 7-string for something better. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## eelblack2

Scott’s old favorite one-off


----------



## eelblack2

Fancy


----------



## NCASO96

yan12 said:


> I don't care if anyone calls me out, I don't think anyone should ever take things personally, especially on the web. No offense taken by me.
> 
> Standing toe to toe and throwing insults is the same to me, It just does not bug me at all. I take no offense to anyone, any time, disagreeing with me or what I say.
> 
> That's rule one of doing anything in public. Be prepared for dissenting views, and if you can't handle it or overreact, don't lay it out there.
> 
> 
> To clarify, the word custom is way over used in the guitar world, and it gets my goat that players pay up for that word when they don't need to. I clearly state that most of the time, the player is far better served in terms of playability, resale, wait time, and result, using a good to great production line guitar. I discourage people when I am asked about going 100% full custom. Custom does not = perfection, but hopefully gets the end user closer to what they really need as an artist.
> 
> But after a long run of studio work, working on guitars and amps, just being around and in the business (which I still am), I am burned out on "custom".
> 
> One of a kind custom dimensions on a guitar are often times a disaster...that's where trusting the right builder like ESP or Schecter makes a difference. I can't tell you how many pieces of crap I have tried to fix or make useable because some boutique builder had a revelation and sold it. And to be clear, I am not an ESP fanboy. I like quality, no doubt. I can afford it as well. The $$$ I have spent over the years has told me what I need to know, and I can only share that experience. Play whatever inspires you.
> 
> When folks say they have a custom guitar, my question is "what is custom about it?" Oh it is purple and has big frets. Okay, you got me. Nice custom. I know that dovetails into the common definition of the word in a dictionary sense, but I feel it is incorrect and too generic. Perhaps I should use bespoke more often.
> 
> I am far more interested if someone tells me, "the neck has a reverse taper, different sized frets that change along the neck, a tenon joint that goes to the bridge, and a pivot groove." I may not like any of that, but I am curious as to why that player wants or needs an instrument that is really customized for what they do. I think it is fantastic when an artist pursues their dream to the extent of using highly unique tools.
> 
> The point is I am burned out on the hype, the expense, and what I consider the overt abuse of the word. And I am really tired of folks whining about some tiny imperfection that is usually cosmetic on some expensive "custom" guitar. As if that little thing that few folks will ever see keep them from progressing as a musician. Just STFU and learn to play. It does suck to lay out a ton of cash, especially when it's all you got, and be disappointed with your purchase if it is defective. I get it. But also have a real -world view of what is possible, and most folks don't work with their hands, and they just don't know.
> 
> Those posts that start off with a timid, whining approach "Hey guys, should I return this custom guitar?" make me fucking puke. Grow a set and formulate your own idea instead of letting the world wide web decide for you. If you know what you want, go get it.




I agree with much of what you're saying. I think "high end production" fits the bill for me. Over the past 3-4 years i've been rotating guitars in/out of my line up. I have some regrets... Mainly an ESP Eclipse BB and YJM Strat with customizations.

I sold off the latter with the intent of getting a "CUSTOM SHOP GUITAR" I settled on Charvel USA DK. I was definitely a top of the line guitar no doubt, 
but I was dissapointed. I expected to be blown away by a $3.5k purchase, and I wasn't. 

Long story short... There is an abyss imo within the guitar industry for HIGH END PRODUCTION GUITARS in the $2-3k price range, with ESP being one of the few companies that offers options, but it's still limited.

Charvel has VG guitars for $999 - $1300... then they jump into $3k+ range with very little difference in appointments.
Same with Jackson, and their even more expensive with their high end production guitars

The Ibanez Prestige @ $2k is very good, but they use a lesser version of their famous bridge than their premium models?? I don't get it?
The Ibanez aesthetic is looking really tired... and their new offerings are bizarre.

People swear by Suhr, but at close to $4k?

Above $2-3k what exactly am i paying for??? Workmanship? Better parts (many lower end production guitars are fitted with comparable appointments), 
better wood?


----------



## Samark

Sorry @narad to do this to your wallet


----------



## Samark

Sorry ss.org community to do this to your GAS levels


----------



## Samark




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Samark said:


> Sorry ss.org community to do this to your GAS levels


You say that as if these guitars are for sale anywhere.


----------



## eelblack2

I very much like the cut of your jib. Apologies in advance, I’m copying that stuff immediately


----------



## eelblack2

Just phoned it in. Thank you for sharing, btw. Inspiration is priceless. The gray and blue strats I had ported to 7 string versions, form factor will be similar to this


----------



## Flappydoodle

@eelblack2 Are those exhibition guitars all actually yours? If so, Holy shit.


----------



## eelblack2

This is Wave #7. I have #3 also. There is a 4th Pyro series coming, dunno if announced, but hint, it’s an Eclipse


----------



## eelblack2

Flappydoodle said:


> @eelblack2 Are those exhibition guitars all actually yours? If so, Holy shit.


It usually causes a ruckus, but the answer is yes. I only save photos of things I have, or are currently ordering. I’m part of the reason ESP stopped preselling at the trade shows. Dealers were getting pissed at the “Sold” tags. That change started the year of my Bee inspired Eclipse, V, F, etc


----------



## eelblack2

Here’s some shipping visuals, if it helps lol


----------



## Xaeldaren

How....how can you afford all of these?!


----------



## eelblack2

I’m pretty ok financially, I leave it at that.


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> I’m pretty ok financially, I leave it at that.



So have you started selling vacation packages to the Fortress of LOL'itude to offset gear storage costs yet?


----------



## Flappydoodle

eelblack2 said:


> It usually causes a ruckus, but the answer is yes. I only save photos of things I have, or are currently ordering. I’m part of the reason ESP stopped preselling at the trade shows. Dealers were getting pissed at the “Sold” tags. That change started the year of my Bee inspired Eclipse, V, F, etc


Haha damn dude. Good for you


----------



## Marked Man

eelblack2 said:


> This is Wave #7. I have #3 also. There is a 4th Pyro series coming, dunno if announced, but hint, it’s an Eclipse
> View attachment 104918



Incredible work.


----------



## eelblack2

Sunburst Tiger delete Rosewood add Ebony just came in


----------



## eelblack2

Skulls and Crows #1


----------



## eelblack2

Walnut M


----------



## John

USA Eclipse, late 90's build:


----------



## eelblack2

Oops! All Berries


----------



## Marked Man

eelblack2 said:


> Walnut M
> View attachment 104942



More pics of this one please. I'm a sucker for natural.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

eelblack2 said:


> Walnut M
> View attachment 104942



As someone who seems to have or has had most every unobtanium guitar in existence, could you pick a single "run into a burning building to save" guitar? Is there one guitar that you would pick above all else?


----------



## eelblack2

Pink Tiger NightSwan (Ironically, manufactured by ESP in 87) will always be #1 6 string. It’s on its third refret, I’ve worn it down to the Ebony so many times…. Ferrari Red polka Blaze NightSwan is the backup. On 7 String tie between one of the Charvel 7s, Kami 7’s, or PS 7. Depends if I need a Floyd or not., or Bflat vs B tuning.


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> This is Wave #7. I have #3 also. There is a 4th Pyro series coming, dunno if announced, but hint, it’s an Eclipse



That's nice and all, but I have the non-fungible token of your guitars.

j/k, but I guess someone does and I am annoyed ESP tried such a cash grab.


----------



## Blytheryn

eelblack2 said:


> Oops! All Berries
> View attachment 104943


Tops so I hot I can TASTE them.


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> That's nice and all, but I have the non-fungible token of your guitars.
> 
> j/k, but I guess someone does and I am annoyed ESP tried such a cash grab.


I laughed too, when I saw that. I trade daily in blockchain. It’s definitely the future of currency and equities. If anyone is even remotely interested in blockchain, (crypto, NFT, etc), it will definitely pay you to get good at it. Times are a changin


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Pink Tiger NightSwan (Ironically, manufactured by ESP in 87) will always be #1 6 string.


From my pov that's a surprising first choice given the stuff you have around the house. If you want another, I have one I want to get rid of (black).


----------



## NickS

eelblack2 said:


> Pink Tiger NightSwan (Ironically, manufactured by ESP in 87) will always be #1 6 string. It’s on its third refret, I’ve worn it down to the Ebony so many times…. Ferrari Red polka Blaze NightSwan is the backup. On 7 String tie between one of the Charvel 7s, Kami 7’s, or PS 7. Depends if I need a Floyd or not., or Bflat vs B tuning.


I believe it, I picked up one of the black/blue polka dot reissues and it is insanely good!


----------



## Mboogie7

eelblack2 said:


> Pink Tiger NightSwan (Ironically, manufactured by ESP in 87) will always be #1 6 string. It’s on its third refret, I’ve worn it down to the Ebony so many times…. Ferrari Red polka Blaze NightSwan is the backup. On 7 String tie between one of the Charvel 7s, Kami 7’s, or PS 7. Depends if I need a Floyd or not., or Bflat vs B tuning.


What is it about the Nightswan for you in particular? Does it have some awesome mojo, perfect neck, etc?

I’ve been low key interested in them for a few months now, and hearing that they’re your go to 6ers, I’m just curious about the feel of em.


----------



## eelblack2

The original 1987-88 ones were completely different from the current reissued. They were initially Blaze creations, then ESP duplicated, and produced as shadow-built, for Kramer Neptune. These were pure ESP’s, in my book. R1 nuts, the narrowest possible string spacing, with a round Fender-like carve on back, made them 24.75 scale shred machines. The reissues are R2, and different rear neck, so try an original before making a decision. Swan 1 was non recessed trem, HH config, and Swan 2 was recessed trem, HSS config. Short answer, it’s the original neck. There’s nothing on Earth like it.


----------



## eelblack2

After Kramer imploded, the Mavericks became the modern ESP equivalent. Same rear neck, but R2 nut, since Floyd discontinued them.


----------



## eelblack2

Worlds only Opposite-Aztec, the Spaniard


----------



## eelblack2

More ESP shadow built from 80’s. Most strat like neck carve, ever, basically


----------



## Kyle Jordan

eelblack2 said:


> More ESP shadow built from 80’s. Most strat like neck carve, ever, basically
> View attachment 105101



If the Jem has a Monkey Grip, I guess we can call this the Gorilla Grip.


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## Accoun

Is that one of the BanG Dream guitars?


----------



## eelblack2

Accoun said:


> Is that one of the BanG Dream guitars?


You may be right, I’m terrible with names, but it was shiny, and I couldn’t resist


----------



## eelblack2

The missing link guitar between NightSwan and Mavericks


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 105139



Did you buy that like 2 days ago? I saw a one sell here maybe the same day it went up and was surprised, the Bang Dream stuff usually sits around a little longer.


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> Did you buy that like 2 days ago? I saw a one sell here maybe the same day it went up and was surprised, the Bang Dream stuff usually sits around a little longer.


Got it from Nick months ago, if not last year. Are they not very popular? It plays like a mofo


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Got it from Nick months ago, if not last year. Are they not very popular? It plays like a mofo



Ah, they're all pretty identical - I was looking at the flame patterns between yours and the other one, and couldn't figure it out. Popularity is hard to describe. I mean, they are popular, but when ESP puts out like 20 500,000Y guitars for any artist or comic etc, they're kind of flooding their own market. Same thing happened with the Leda bodens, which is a great spec, but super saturated and they had to start reducing prices < 400,000Y to get them moving again.


----------



## eelblack2

Few more shiny that called me


----------



## Flappydoodle

So @eelblack2 what do you actually do with this crazy number of guitars?

Do you play in a band? Anybody we've heard of?

Or you just collect them? And to what end? I'm just curious what the motivation is


----------



## narad

Flappydoodle said:


> So @eelblack2 what do you actually do with this crazy number of guitars?
> 
> Do you play in a band? Anybody we've heard of?
> 
> Or you just collect them? And to what end? I'm just curious what the motivation is



I think, regardless of if he plays in a band, that we can definitely rule out the notion that anyone uses this many guitars to play in a band. Instead of switching out instruments between songs, this would be like switching out after each note, in a Malmsteen cover band.


----------



## eelblack2

There no sane or rational reason. I’d be a fool to try and justify any of it. My kids are all adults now, family resources are good for many generations to come, I’ve already given 30% of my net to charity, What would you do, if you were in a similar situation?


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> There no sane or rational reason. I’d be a fool to try and justify any of it. My kids are all adults now, family resources are good for many generations to come, I’ve already given 30% of my net to charity, What would you do, if you were in a similar situation?



Bring Parker and Steinberger back under better management and production


----------



## Samark

eelblack2 said:


> There no sane or rational reason. I’d be a fool to try and justify any of it. My kids are all adults now, family resources are good for many generations to come, I’ve already given 30% of my net to charity, What would you do, if you were in a similar situation?


You come across as a very genuine person. Thanks for posting pics of your guitars - your success gives me heaps of motivation. Cheers


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Bring Parker and Steinberger back under better management and production



Washburn too. Now that's charity.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Washburn too. Now that's charity.



After my washburn-made koa parker fogged up under the clearcoat, they can stay dead.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> After my washburn-made koa parker fogged up under the clearcoat, they can stay dead.


----------



## Marked Man

Doesn't really matter what your motivation is. You pays yo' money, you makes yo' choice.

I'm also into fa$t car$ and firearm$, and I see similar people who collect more than they will ever use in their lifetimes, but it entertains them, and sometimes can even be worthy investments, so why not?

I would hate for there to be a requirement you have to be in a gigging band to collect guitars. I've got tons of 'em, and tend to like oddballs, although I play all of them often in my studio and jam projects. Creation and production are what I get off on these days, and they are the instruments I use. I don't like duplicating guitar types too often, so there are at least one or more things about each one that makes it different.

At this point, playing in some general cover band wouldn't be of much interest, although I'd do it if I found a really interesting serious tribute or original band. But no matter what, I love songwriting and playing guitar (plus bass, drums, and keys) and choose to do it in my spare time as much as possible for no pay. As soon as I step away from the corporate daily grind, I will go full on into producer mode and take on some clients at some point. 

Hey eel, do you have any of the rare Jacksons with Chinese style dragons wrapped around them (I suppose to post in the Jackson thread...)?


----------



## Blytheryn

eelblack2 said:


> The missing link guitar between NightSwan and Mavericks
> View attachment 105147


I lust for this incredibly.


----------



## Blytheryn

eelblack2 said:


> There no sane or rational reason. I’d be a fool to try and justify any of it. My kids are all adults now, family resources are good for many generations to come, I’ve already given 30% of my net to charity, What would you do, if you were in a similar situation?


I’d do exactly what you do, but I’d pick up all the Custom Shop Alexi’s too.


----------



## Millul

Can we have an Eelblack2 guitars sticky thread?


----------



## electriceye

I don't care if people collect guitars. It's simply my hope that they PLAY them. Doesn't matter if it's in the basement late at night or in front of 50,000 people. No matter the price, rarity or whatever, guitars have souls that need to be cared for.  

Hell, I have at least 10 guitars and can't tell you the last time I played any of them. I'm ashamed to admit it, but life gets in the way sometimes. I build more than I play, that's for sure.


----------



## eelblack2

Going thru my Reverb, forgot how great these are


----------



## xzyryabx

eelblack2 said:


> There no sane or rational reason. I’d be a fool to try and justify any of it. My kids are all adults now, family resources are good for many generations to come, I’ve already given 30% of my net to charity, What would you do, if you were in a similar situation?


Start a weekly SSO raffle!


----------



## narad

Millul said:


> Can we have an Eelblack2 guitars sticky thread?



What about a subforum? lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter

eelblack2 said:


> There no sane or rational reason. I’d be a fool to try and justify any of it. My kids are all adults now, family resources are good for many generations to come, I’ve already given 30% of my net to charity, What would you do, if you were in a similar situation?


Sounds like you're just begging for a new roommate. HMU My wife will prob understand.


----------



## mlp187

eelblack2 said:


> Going thru my Reverb, forgot how great these are
> View attachment 105264


This might be my fave of yours. Good for you, brosef! 

I’ve not seen these in the wild, ever. Just a few pics on-line. Was this a one-off? Or are these sporadic custom shop releases?

Long live Queensryche.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Marked Man said:


> Doesn't really matter what your motivation is. You pays yo' money, you makes yo' choice.
> 
> I'm also into fa$t car$ and firearm$, and I see similar people who collect more than they will ever use in their lifetimes, but it entertains them, and sometimes can even be worthy investments, so why not?
> 
> I would hate for there to be a requirement you have to be in a gigging band to collect guitars. I've got tons of 'em, and tend to like oddballs, although I play all of them often in my studio and jam projects. Creation and production are what I get off on these days, and they are the instruments I use. I don't like duplicating guitar types too often, so there are at least one or more things about each one that makes it different.
> 
> At this point, playing in some general cover band wouldn't be of much interest, although I'd do it if I found a really interesting serious tribute or original band. But no matter what, I love songwriting and playing guitar (plus bass, drums, and keys) and choose to do it in my spare time as much as possible for no pay. As soon as I step away from the corporate daily grind, I will go full on into producer mode and take on some clients at some point.
> 
> Hey eel, do you have any of the rare Jacksons with Chinese style dragons wrapped around them (I suppose to post in the Jackson thread...)?


I wasn’t gatekeeping at all. Just curious. 

It’s no big deal that people have money and like to buy things. It’s not like guitars are a particularly expensive hobby compared to many others. But seeing a guy buying 7 slight variations of the same guitar is what made me curious.


----------



## Flappydoodle

eelblack2 said:


> There no sane or rational reason. I’d be a fool to try and justify any of it. My kids are all adults now, family resources are good for many generations to come, I’ve already given 30% of my net to charity, What would you do, if you were in a similar situation?


Sure. I wasn’t judging or anything. Just curious if you have some sort of overall goal with accumulating so many guitars haha


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

You know if we all had that kind of money, we’d be doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You know if we all had that kind of money, we’d be doing the exact same thing.



Would we? I'm sure there's plenty of us where paying for the guitars is really just inconsequential. For me personally, I'm not into collecting or hoarding anything and I'm always trying to minimise my amount of "stuff". So for me, I would have no interest in having so many instruments. Mr Eel is clearly different and enjoying owning lots of toys, which is great.


----------



## Johny2wong

NCASO96 said:


> ^^^ my brand new RDB Eclipse! The EMGs sound awesome in this guitar... They just work! There's a 60 in the neck and it
> really sounds great. very happy... but i still miss and regret selling this one...
> 
> you can't have it all
> 
> View attachment 103560


 Hi, do you mind if I'm asking. Do you buy this brand new ? If so, how much do you pay for it ?

Last time I checked, this guitar cost $2499 and then yesterday I checked again, it increased to $3199. ESP web iteself still listed this model as $2499.


----------



## eelblack2

They announced it, so now can talk about it. The 4th in the Burn series, an Eclipse this time. I’ll have one to photo soon.


----------



## eelblack2

Flappydoodle said:


> Sure. I wasn’t judging or anything. Just curious if you have some sort of overall goal with accumulating so many guitars haha


Just to enjoy life and music. There is no nefarious motive. If it’s playable, I want to touch it and play it. If it’s not playable, or just for looks, I have no interest. I want them to play them, and be able to select anything I’m in the mood for that day.


----------



## pahulkster

Attn Kirk Hammett


----------



## NCASO96

Johny2wong said:


> Hi, do you mind if I'm asking. Do you buy this brand new ? If so, how much do you pay for it ?
> 
> Last time I checked, this guitar cost $2499 and then yesterday I checked again, it increased to $3199. ESP web iteself still listed this model as $2499.



Hi, it sells new for $2399 (USD)


----------



## eelblack2

Anyone have experience with the Super V’s on the newer Lynch guitars? Have you tried it on a non maple body? I didn’t want to like this pickup this much, but I do, and I think I need more in my life. Was yours in the 18k range?


----------



## Samark

Bring it to me


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Bring it to me
> 
> View attachment 105777
> View attachment 105778
> View attachment 105779
> View attachment 105780
> View attachment 105781



Where are those from? I want those sunburst quilt ones with the center neck through wood showing.


----------



## SonicBlur

Samark said:


> Bring it to me
> 
> View attachment 105777
> View attachment 105778
> View attachment 105779
> View attachment 105780
> View attachment 105781


Holy Hell! Anything for sale!? Especially with that lawsuit headstock???


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Bring it to me
> 
> View attachment 105777
> View attachment 105778
> View attachment 105779
> View attachment 105780
> View attachment 105781



I really like the look of that gold/bronze colored one. I think that'll definitely be a target for one of my refinish projects if I can find someone who will swap the binding to black.


----------



## Samark

SonicBlur said:


> Holy Hell! Anything for sale!? Especially with that lawsuit headstock???


He has a couple of items available but none of the M-II/Horizons. Already sold 



narad said:


> I really like the look of that gold/bronze colored one. I think that'll definitely be a target for one of my refinish projects if I can find someone who will swap the binding to black.


I do too. Very classy


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Samark said:


> Bring it to me
> 
> View attachment 105777
> View attachment 105778
> View attachment 105779
> View attachment 105780
> View attachment 105781


Bloody hell I just pissed my pants.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I joined the club!


----------



## Lan

Managed to grab a standard NT-7 a few months ago; amazing 7 string, and my first leap into guitars with more than six strings haha. This was after an order for an original series NT-II fell through after a year. It sucked not to be able to get the NT-II, but the NT-7 more than makes up for it. Still actively looking for dat original series NT, but I really can't complain.


----------



## eelblack2

New one. That’ll do.


----------



## eelblack2

Just ordered this in 6 and 7 string also


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> New one. That’ll do.



What's the deal with that? It looks kind of like the resin sort of pattern tops they had on a couple of the exhibition models?


----------



## eelblack2

Liquid metal green. Wait till I get it in person for better pics. You’ll holla.


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Liquid metal green. Wait till I get it in person for better pics. You’ll holla.



Man, I feel like they finished your liquid metal green before they finished my liquid metal pink. Because I was like 50/50 on whether to do pink or green, and when I suggested it they were like, "Ah, we haven't done that before, but it's possible". I'd be curious to see other pics though because it looks way more detailed than their typical liquid metals. There's like yellows in there.


----------



## Blytheryn

eelblack2 said:


> Just ordered this in 6 and 7 string also
> View attachment 105902


I am going to have to sit down after seeing that.


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> Man, I feel like they finished your liquid metal green before they finished my liquid metal pink. Because I was like 50/50 on whether to do pink or green, and when I suggested it they were like, "Ah, we haven't done that before, but it's possible". I'd be curious to see other pics though because it looks way more detailed than their typical liquid metals. There's like yellows in there.


I like where your heads at! They definitely had to mix ours, which may account for the added complexity. Different density pigments gonna cluster in unexpected ways. I’ll bet your pink will be baller. I should have thought of that!


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> I like where your heads at! They definitely had to mix ours, which may account for the added complexity. Different density pigments gonna cluster in unexpected ways. I’ll bet your pink will be baller. I should have thought of that!



The pink was the safe bet since they've done it before and I saw it in person at the crafthouse. It was amazing in person. On a rack with 7-8 other CS guitars and I felt like the only guitar I could see was this liquid metal FRX. But yea, mine will hopefully be done next month or so, on a horizon.


----------



## eelblack2

This one? Snicker


----------



## eelblack2

Next time your in Craft, yell out “that LW guy’s back”. Everyone will look up in a mixture of fear, delight, and insanity.


----------



## eelblack2

Narad, what do you think of 7 strings? Any interest, or no? Next time you try one, put it on the clean channel first. Pop the B like you are a bass player. See if that draws you in. They are so much MORE than just chug!


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Next time your in Craft, yell out “that LW guy’s back”. Everyone will look up in a mixture of fear, delight, and insanity.


Ha, well I was in BigBoss with Nick @ Axe Palace one time and he walked over and without pause kinda grabbed a guitar off the wall and I was like under my breath, "duude, you can't do that here" and then the staff came over and I guess figured out it was the dealer they were expecting and he was like, "I'll take that one, that one, maybe that one, and... that one? Yea, that one" and all was cool  I do wonder how much just pure purchasing power makes Japanese shop "customs" and rules go away.



eelblack2 said:


> Narad, what do you think of 7 strings? Any interest, or no? Next time you try one, put it on the clean channel first. Pop the B like you are a bass player. See if that draws you in. They are so much MORE than just chug!



Oh yea, there was a time when I was mainly a 7 guy, though I can't say I was more than a chug guy lol But this is where I'm somewhat stuck -- if I ordered a custom, 50% chance it'd be a 7, or 50% chance it'd be a 27 fret horizon with a slanted neck pickup (or maybe a mix of both!), since these aren't the sorts of options I ever come across on the used market. 

But pricewise I'm currently more pursuing trying to find good deals on cool one-offs or non-existing models used, and just scouring the Japanese used market non-stop, and then bringing them in for refurbishment. It's not great... it's rare for one of those projects to be completed for less than 400,000Y and that's probably not a far cry from what one of my customs would run (~700,000Y?), but it is nice in that some of these guitars are probably 1-2 owners away from firewood. That's my current thing, mainly with the "concorde" headstock ESP horizons, but maybe I'll branch out at some point. So that locks me in to 6s. If there were some 7s from that era out there I'd be keen to snap them up but maybe just literally single digits of those.

I've never ordered a custom ESP before, but they've had me sit down at their table and drum up quotes maybe 7 times. I used to live 5 minutes north of ochanomizu and had to walk through past the shop on my way to work, so that was a dangerous time lol It's like tattoos though, whenever I'm close to something crazy enough to justify a custom order, I think back a year later like, "Damn dude, what were you thinking with those specs... thank god you didn't order that"


----------



## eelblack2

If Nick was carrying a camera in the walk thru, that was me on the other end saying YES, that one, and that one, Oh and that one too!


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> If Nick was carrying a camera in the walk thru, that was me on the other end saying YES, that one, and that one, Oh and that one too!



Ha, well I do recall not ever seeing a few of those make it to the website and leave it at that ;-)


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I’m super confused by the ESP USA configuration tool on their site. For some reason, I can’t select gold EMG pickups for a USA horizon. However, I can select gold EMG’s for the M-II (direct-mount) and the Eclipse (ring mount). Can anybody think of a logical reason other than an oversight with their web app that this would be? I’d get it if it was a direct-mount vs ring-mount thing but the other models seem to allow it.

Example:


----------



## Andromalia

eelblack2 said:


> Just to enjoy life and music. There is no nefarious motive. If it’s playable, I want to touch it and play it. If it’s not playable, or just for looks, I have no interest. I want them to play them, and be able to select anything I’m in the mood for that day.


You _are _aware that there are only 365 days per year, right ?


----------



## eelblack2

Time has no meaning once you’ve gone over the edge……
Have a pink Mothra thing with LED inlays. (Of course, it has pink LED inlays, gah)


----------



## josh1

What do you do with all of these guitars? How many do you have?


----------



## Lan

eelblack2 said:


> Time has no meaning once you’ve gone over the edge……
> Have a pink Mothra thing with LED inlays. (Of course, it has pink LED inlays, gah)


That looks amazing! I saw a black horizon for sale with red LEDs that was equally impressive. Do the pink LED inlays run off of the same 9v that the pickups draw from? I’d imagine it would have a relatively small impact on battery life. Also I’m guessing if that’s the case, they probably auto turn on when you connect a cable, as I don’t see any switch?


----------



## Accoun

Lan said:


> Also I’m guessing if that’s the case, they probably auto turn on when you connect a cable, as I don’t see any switch?



It's hidden on the left wing side.








BTW: is the finish pearlescent, or just plain color? Can't tell from the pics.


----------



## Samark

Has anyone seen a Mirage (or flat/bent top) ESP with cockstock? Do they exist? can only find a double neck

P.S Love that logo positioning!


----------



## eelblack2

2 necks ARE better than 1…….I’ve only seen that headstock on arch tops, but anything is possible CS. Wasn’t there a LTD 7 string that had that headstock, or was it arch too maybe?


----------



## eelblack2

There are two guys that way more ESP’s than me, if you can belieedat. Scott for sure, he’s that guy with the “he and George photos”, and there’s the other guy I bought those Jackson 7 Deadlies from….he has all the high end CS’s, too. I usually Dodge him at NAMM by staying near the exhibitions, but he always gets the cool Pirate themed ones….


----------



## Genocyber

My babies...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soul_lip_mike said:


> I’m super confused by the ESP USA configuration tool on their site. For some reason, I can’t select gold EMG pickups for a USA horizon. However, I can select gold EMG’s for the M-II (direct-mount) and the Eclipse (ring mount). Can anybody think of a logical reason other than an oversight with their web app that this would be? I’d get it if it was a direct-mount vs ring-mount thing but the other models seem to allow it.
> 
> Example:



The web configurator is kinda junky. 

If you email a dealer they'll get you the full options list for everything. There's nothing really interesting not on the web.


----------



## Ikke

Disclaimer: These are not my ESP's. Putting the photos here so others can find them in the future, since these are long since gone at this point.

@Samark

Here are the photos you requested. I've included one other reversed-teardrop, Mirage-body custom.


----------



## Ikke

@Samark


----------



## Ikke

@Samark 

The second fancy one I've seen pop up many times over the years. Changed hands a few times. 

Anyways, cheers.


----------



## Samark

Thanks a lot @Ikke 
Really appreciate it


----------



## Creature

My first post here on SSO. Here's my first ESP which is this 2002 Horizon-CTM I got a few weeks ago:


----------



## Lan

Wow, the top on that is amazing. It’s in really great condition, and the frets seem great for 2002 as well!


----------



## smithsdot

Looking into being an ESP owner soon, saw this, which looks like a late 80s 48th st NYC lawsuit mirage deluxe. Has had a refret and has an original floyd instead of the original sinclair trem, and duncans. Seems to be in ok condition with a ton of paint swirl, and not too many chips and dings. Definitely a players guitar and not clean

Asking $1999 for it, but I feel thats a bit steep, even in todays market. What do people think? Could get the LTD 87 series mirage for half the price new...


----------



## Creature

Lan said:


> Wow, the top on that is amazing. It’s in really great condition, and the frets seem great for 2002 as well!



It's almost flawless, really. There's two tiny dings on the top and a couple of small cracks on the pickup rings, but no scratches or any other signs of damage/wear that I can see. Those little protective plastic sheets are still on the Gotoh locking tuners:


----------



## AMOS




----------



## soul_lip_mike

I wish they stopped doing pickup rings on Horizons. I think they’d look better without.


----------



## narad

I wish they'd just stop making HH horizons. Or stop putting all he nice quilt tops on the HH ones. A horizon is in its idealized form when it's HS, with a pickup ring around the humbucker. Or even better, slant S with 27 frets.


----------



## Lan

Horizons can be frustrating like that. I want a string through, black ESP original series, but they just don’t make them string through, or with any sort of body binding.

The standard series does have body binding and string through, but doesn’t have that awesome looking top carve that the originals do.

The ESP usa horizons, have the string through, middle of the road top carve (which is fine!) and body binding, but are impossible to find in any color that isn’t super crazy rainbow neon burst

I just want to have my cake and eat it too, without having to make a custom order for said cake, and wait three years haha

* Edit - I’d buy a hard tail Horizon I hands down, no questions asked, but the only option on those is FR


----------



## John




----------



## Andromalia

Haven't played that girl for years, time for some spring cleaning and back into the rotation she goes.


----------



## narad

Andromalia said:


> Haven't played that girl for years, time for some spring cleaning and back into the rotation she goes.
> View attachment 106161


Ooooh that's cool


----------



## eelblack2

Yo Narad….


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Yo Narad….
> View attachment 106187



That looks insane but at the same time I'm really confused they're calling it liquid metal green. It really looks like a different process? This looks different than liquid metal pink/red/silver/blue. Did you ask them to mix in multiple colors?

EDIT: I actually might be going to ESP tomorrow to drop off another Horizon for a green refinish. Was thinking to do kawasaki green metallic... now I'm torn. The metallic green looks super nice, but this definitely looks more custom or expensive. It has an immediate exhibition model look.

EDIT 2: Dude, gloss black back next time ;-)


----------



## eelblack2

Yes, multiple pigments, don’t mix please.


----------



## eelblack2

Official name if anyone wants to order it


----------



## AMOS

narad said:


> I wish they'd just stop making HH horizons. Or stop putting all he nice quilt tops on the HH ones. A horizon is in its idealized form when it's HS, with a pickup ring around the humbucker. Or even better, slant S with 27 frets.


I didn't want single coils, my Strat has those. Plus my Horizon's Humbuckers have coil splits


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

smithsdot said:


> Looking into being an ESP owner soon, saw this, which looks like a late 80s 48th st NYC lawsuit mirage deluxe. Has had a refret and has an original floyd instead of the original sinclair trem, and duncans. Seems to be in ok condition with a ton of paint swirl, and not too many chips and dings. Definitely a players guitar and not clean
> 
> Asking $1999 for it, but I feel thats a bit steep, even in todays market. What do people think? Could get the LTD 87 series mirage for half the price new...


Seems about right to me.


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Official name if anyone wants to order it


Missed opportunity to be Leequid metal green


----------



## narad

AMOS said:


> I didn't want single coils, my Strat has those. Plus my Horizon's Humbuckers have coil splits



Then a model that actually looks decent with HH, like the M2, is the better choice. Horizons were designed around HS and it shows when the neck hum messes up showing off all the cool carves in that area.


----------



## Lan

narad said:


> Then a model that actually looks decent with HH, like the M2, is the better choice. Horizons were designed around HS and it shows when the neck hum messes up showing off all the cool carves in that area.


I kind of like the HH horizon look, it’s true that you trade a bit of detail in the neck, but the dual humbuckers balance the design out. I’m not the biggest pickup ring fan, but on a horizon I’ll accept them. Imo still the nicest superstrat body shape out there


----------



## josh1

Creature said:


> My first post here on SSO. Here's my first ESP which is this 2002 Horizon-CTM I got a few weeks ago:
> View attachment 106149


What Schecter is that? I love it man!


----------



## Creature

josh1 said:


> What Schecter is that? I love it man!



Thanks! It's a USA custom shop Sunset Classic that I bought last year from Drum City Guitaland, who had it listed as new-old stock...which is crazy because it was made in 1999 according to the serial number.

I tried digging for information about its origins, but could only find a story about how there was an order for a handful of custom shop guitars by a store that went out of business. Then apparently they were kept in storage by a family member or something? I don't know, but I figured DCGL wouldn't be listing it as new if it wasn't true so I bought it, asked them if this story was true and they replied with "It’s new, old stock. I will get my tech to set it up for you. 010-046 ok?"

I'd love to know the whole story, but at the end of the day I wanted the guitar regardless of how it came to be. Here's an album, didn't want to invade the ESP thread with a Schecter, even though they're "related".


----------



## AMOS

narad said:


> Then a model that actually looks decent with HH, like the M2, is the better choice. Horizons were designed around HS and it shows when the neck hum messes up showing off all the cool carves in that area.


The looks never bothered me, it's been a solid guitar


----------



## Mathemagician

Only thing I’d like to see on M/H/MH’s is the carve Jackson is doing in the back of the lower horn for better upper fret access. Have always wanted something like that and am glad it’s getting popular.


----------



## Creature

Mathemagician said:


> Only thing I’d like to see on M/H/MH’s is the carve Jackson is doing in the back of the power horn for better upper fret access. Have always wanted something like that and am glad it’s getting popular.



Had to look that up, but yeah I definitely dig that.


----------



## 1b4n3z

What kind of carve is that? My original M-II DX has this a special carve back there, it does help


----------



## Millul

Gotta agree with @narad , HS Horizon is the best Horizon.
Not sure to consider myself lucky, or unlucky, that I can't afford one


----------



## Creature

1b4n3z said:


> What kind of carve is that? My original M-II DX has this a special carve back there, it does help


This is the one I saw:


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

narad said:


> Or even better, slant S with 27 frets.


----------



## marke

Well, I got rid of my Takada shop M-2 and my 08 Standard Eclipse, then downgraded into M-401. Let me tell you there is not much wrong with this guitar; I swapped an OFR trem arm, did my setup and it's now super comfortable to play. The neck feel of poly coat is inferior and it weights a bit more than my ESPs, but honestly the differences are very small. The guitar is a placeholder while my RG is in a repair shop.

That said, I've kinda given up on ESP almost altogether. If a mint maple fretboard bolt-on M-2 comes along or a perfect Eclipse, I'm game, but other than that I've pretty much outgrown ESP. They're certainly not bad, but there is always something that bugs me - mostly it's the neck profiles. ESPs are alwas almost great, but not just quite there. As much as I love the brand, the looks, the image etc. Ibanez is just better to play. For me anyway.. Sorry


----------



## Blytheryn

I’m back in the club, gentlemen!


----------



## Blytheryn

With this post, I announce my return to the ESP fold!


----------



## Samark

Some blast from the past ESPs


----------



## Samark

Stop it ESP


----------



## Blytheryn

Samark said:


> Stop it ESP
> 
> View attachment 106522
> View attachment 106523
> View attachment 106524
> View attachment 106525
> View attachment 106526
> View attachment 106528


Now that is fucking gnarly!


----------



## Naxxpipe

As if I didn't want an Arrow enough already...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

NOT MINE, but someone just posted their recent CS ESP in ESP Guitars Fanatics on Facebook:

[ Custom headstock shape and body is a slightly modified horizon
custom inlays
satin neck
black pearl binding]


----------



## LegionsOfRaum

Just a plain jain M-II Urban Camo with some fishman fluences.


----------



## garga

AkiraSpectrum said:


> NOT MINE, but someone just posted their recent CS ESP in ESP Guitars Fanatics on Facebook:
> 
> [ Custom headstock shape and body is a slightly modified horizon
> custom inlays
> satin neck
> black pearl binding]


thanks! thats mine that i posted.. any questions u guys have... happy to answer them!


----------



## josh1

HeHasTheJizzHands said:


> Just a plain jain M-II Urban Camo with some fishman fluences.
> 
> View attachment 106605
> View attachment 106606


The best camo guitar. I would even settle for the LTD model if I could find it one day.


----------



## narad

I don't know where to post this but I feel like it should be shared. A supposed ESP neck:


----------



## works0fheart

Samark said:


> Stop it ESP
> 
> View attachment 106522
> View attachment 106523
> View attachment 106524
> View attachment 106525
> View attachment 106526
> View attachment 106528


I NEED IT


----------



## Humanoid

Does Edwards count?


----------



## mmr007




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Decided to grab one of the LTD camo snakebytes from Chondro. As much as I'd like to have the real ESP version the price is too stupid for me to justify their "not technically an explorer" shape. The fake one will have to do!


----------



## Wyvern Claw

Already posted the NGD thread (as usual when I come here to share something), but just got this in last week. Been after an ESP 7 string for quite a while now. When the USA M-7 I was saving for sold, this came up the next day and I must say I think I'm glad I wound up with this instead even if I did go out of my budget for one of these Experimental Series guitars.


----------



## epsylon

josh1 said:


> The best camo guitar. I would even settle for the LTD model if I could find it one day.


I had two M-II Urban Camos in the past (sold 1, rebought a different one, had to re-sell after financial hardship) and I always gravitated towards them... Then I got this one last year 

(Excuse the potato quality photo)
AFAIK this desert camo is an exclusive variation of the M-II for a US retailer.
The M-II would be my perfect guitar if not for the *()#[email protected]#$ stupid volume knob placement, which I end up removing because otherwise my hand keeps bumping into it awkwardly.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I had one of the ESP branded urban camo M2's in 2006. It was an amazing guitar. I really wish I didn't get rid of it.


----------



## mlp187

epsylon said:


> I had two M-II Urban Camos in the past (sold 1, rebought a different one, had to re-sell after financial hardship) and I always gravitated towards them... Then I got this one last year
> 
> (Excuse the potato quality photo)
> AFAIK this desert camo is an exclusive variation of the M-II for a US retailer.
> The M-II would be my perfect guitar if not for the *()#[email protected]#$ stupid volume knob placement, which I end up removing because otherwise my hand keeps bumping into it awkwardly.


This is my favorite m-ii camo. Congrats!


----------



## epsylon

soul_lip_mike said:


> I had one of the ESP branded urban camo M2's in 2006. It was an amazing guitar. I really wish I didn't get rid of it.


Yep the ESP ones were amazing. With the move to E-II they also changed headstocks from regular to reverse (which is not my preference... thankfully my limited model was non-reverse!)


mlp187 said:


> This is my favorite m-ii camo. Congrats!


 really happy with that find.

I don't think I posted it before but I have also an ESP PJ-5, this one a very limited edition (ESP doesn't have a production 5 string PJ) with a distressed finish that was made for the norwegian market (I think 10 of those were made?). It was incredibly hard to find information about these, and even harder to find one. There was one on ebay a very long time ago -- which is how i heard about it, but I hesitated and didn't buy it immediately. My mistake. It took me years to find someone who had one (a guy on instagram), a couple years to wait for him to agree to sell it to me, and a couple years of pandemic for me to be able to bring it back from France to Canada. (I'm paranoid when it comes to shipping, so I only wanted to bring it back on the plane with me, which was difficult during COVID...)
The pickguard (and the knob plate) is a replacement one from the seller, I'll probably change it as I don't love the color. I plan to add some active electronics to it too and make it my "one bass to rule them all".

I also have two (now rare) ESPs back in France (waiting for plane travels..), an LTD SC-600 in 3 tone sunburst and a japanese (Custom shop IIRC?) ESP SRC6 in see through green, but I think I've posted those before.


----------



## eelblack2

Two new maple boarded Mavericks


----------



## Flappydoodle

eelblack2 said:


> Two new maple boarded Mavericks


Every played a Caparison Horus? The Maverick is damned near identical looking


----------



## Kyle Jordan

eelblack2 said:


> Two new maple boarded Mavericks



Both are great, but that pink one is absolutely magnificent.


----------



## epsylon

eelblack2 said:


> Two new maple boarded Mavericks


wow, what's the name of that finish?



Flappydoodle said:


> Every played a Caparison Horus? The Maverick is damned near identical looking


yeah my thoughts exactly haha


----------



## eelblack2

Flappydoodle said:


> Every played a Caparison Horus? The Maverick is damned near identical looking


Definitely. Gibson scaled shredmonsters!


----------



## thacZERO

My three ESPs, all KH-2s.
one KH-2 Purple Sparkle
one KH-2 NT from ~ 2004/05
one beat up rescue KH-2 BO from ~ 2001 that I'm converting to a mirrored pickguard / chromed out KH-2


----------



## Flappydoodle

eelblack2 said:


> Definitely. Gibson scaled shredmonsters!



Nice. I have an M3 with the same finish as yours, but gold hardware. 

Is the Maverick a similar feel overall? I've never played one


----------



## eelblack2

Scapegoat and Rinne

Correction, I only went for Scapegoat. They wanted nearly 90k for Rinne, so still up for grabs.


----------



## eelblack2

Flappydoodle said:


> Nice. I have an M3 with the same finish as yours, but gold hardware.
> 
> Is the Maverick a similar feel overall? I've never played one


If you’ve ever played an original NightSwan, that’s it. Next closest comparison would be a Horus with a strattier neck, yet 24.75 scale.

An M3 will be slightly thinner front to back, and wider, bass to treble, in comparison. Mavericks are almost USA fender Strat necks, but skinny R1 or R2 nut width.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Scapegoat and Rinne
> 
> Correction, I only went for Scapegoat. They wanted nearly 90k for Rinne, so still up for grabs.


Scapegoat is killer. Workmanship is incredible


----------



## Lan

eelblack2 said:


> Scapegoat and Rinne
> 
> Correction, I only went for Scapegoat. They wanted nearly 90k for Rinne, so still up for grabs.


Wow, both of those look incredible. I have to ask, since I’ve obviously never held any of their crazier custom shop designs - what is the weight like on those? Is it considerably heavier than a plain, traditional version of that body shape? 
I’d imagine with the extra wood and detailing they probably have some way to offset the extra weight, but yeah, always wondered.


----------



## eelblack2

Samark said:


> Stop it ESP
> 
> View attachment 106522
> View attachment 106523
> View attachment 106524
> View attachment 106525
> View attachment 106526
> View attachment 106528


Reminds me of my favorite player V. Brass nut makes it sound Sykes-ey like a mofo


----------



## eelblack2

Lan said:


> Wow, both of those look incredible. I have to ask, since I’ve obviously never held any of their crazier custom shop designs - what is the weight like on those? Is it considerably heavier than a plain, traditional version of that body shape?
> I’d imagine with the extra wood and detailing they probably have some way to offset the extra weight, but yeah, always wondered.


It’s actually lighter than my Anchang Lynch Kami’s (Maple lol), but definitely Les Paul Custom heavy, with NO weight relief. Bout 10’ish pounds, I’d guess


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> Scapegoat is killer. Workmanship is incredible


And quite the baaaaaargain at only 42k lol


----------



## DarrellM5

This is my 1st, but definitely not last, ESP guitar. I've owned LTD before but this is on an entirely different level. It's an E-II M-II NT.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

DarrellM5 said:


> This is my 1st, but definitely not last, ESP guitar. I've owned LTD before but this is on an entirely different level. It's an E-II M-II NT.
> 
> View attachment 107486


ESP has quickly become my favorite brand. I’m selling my LTD’s to fund another original series. Enjoy, that is one cool guitar.


----------



## eelblack2

Let’s be clear, ESP is mother Fing GOOD. I am a picky guitar shit, and I approve this ESP message. 

Love, 
Eel


----------



## eelblack2

I have been ESP’ing since 48th street days. I have seen some crazy shit. That very question mark strathead above, I’ve seen that on 48th street. I have a maple board, but tint is red, so red clear ESP neck with exactly those weird rounding. Mine looks just like that.


----------



## DarrellM5

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> ESP has quickly become my favorite brand. I’m selling my LTD’s to fund another original series. Enjoy, that is one cool guitar.


I get it. I'm already planning on selling five other guitars to get an ESP Custom Shop model.


----------



## eelblack2

Custom shop is sexytime. ESP used to have a store in NYC with custom parts, and we’d sneak over, from Sam Ash old location, where I worked at time


----------



## eelblack2

I’ve got over a dozen, totally illegal stratheads that are so delicious. I need to photo them. The 48th street ones, I’m pretty sure that’s how the whole M series was born. They are some of my favorite necks, blatantly Fenderish, but real nice. They did cray things back then. Still do at Custom level. ESP never tells me no, it’s the best. Ask for literally anything, it has a possible price, lol.


----------



## Lan

eelblack2 said:


> It’s actually lighter than my Anchang Lynch Kami’s (Maple lol), but definitely Les Paul Custom heavy, with NO weight relief. Bout 10’ish pounds, I’d guess


10 lbs is actually much better than what I would have guessed! you get that incredibly unique design, for not that much more weight than a regular LP (without Gibson's modern weight relief).

*Edit* - As a followup - you are probably the right person to ask, given your extensive experience with ESP: Have you ever had a 3p maple neck from ESP warp?

I just bought a second hand Horizon NT-II Original series online, from a Hard-Off! store in Japan, and was more than a little sad to see a twist in it. Still a great guitar and everything, but I was under the impression that a properly dried 3p maple neck was bulletproof.


----------



## Sebastian

These are not mine, but I have photos of some cool ESP's from my friend's guitar store, I used to do work for the store...
The Mets if I remember correctly was made for someone from the Beastie Boys? and a ESP 901 Acrylic (heavy!)


----------



## yanlin

who are the go-to USA dealers for an MIJ ESP custom order?


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Scapegoat and Rinne
> 
> Correction, I only went for Scapegoat. They wanted nearly 90k for Rinne, so still up for grabs.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

This guitar is surprisingly great. The Het EMG set sounds awesome.


----------



## Blytheryn

eelblack2 said:


> I’ve got over a dozen, totally illegal stratheads that are so delicious. I need to photo them. The 48th street ones, I’m pretty sure that’s how the whole M series was born. They are some of my favorite necks, blatantly Fenderish, but real nice. They did cray things back then. Still do at Custom level. ESP never tells me no, it’s the best. Ask for literally anything, it has a possible price, lol.


So hypothetically speaking, if I want ESP to make me something, I could hypothetically go through you?


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Current collection. ESP USA M-1 being the most recent purchase.


----------



## eelblack2

I’m bidding on these two Exhibitions. It’ll be a few days more before I know for sure, if I got them.


----------



## eelblack2

Here are all the 2022 Exhibitions up for bids currently


----------



## jaxadam

eelblack2 said:


> Here are all the 2022 Exhibitions up for bids currently



This one is absolutely amazing.


----------



## eelblack2

Ok F it, I went for the Arrow also.


----------



## eelblack2

More up close of Rinne and Scapegoat. SC I got for sure.


----------



## ClownShoes

eelblack2 said:


> Here are all the 2022 Exhibitions up for bids currently


You definitely picked the best two out of the bunch.

The bone crosses are a nice touch on the M-I.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Apex1rg7x said:


> Current collection. ESP USA M-1 being the most recent purchase.



How do you like the USA top in person? I was a bit disappointed with the top on my USA M7 I got. It's a great guitar but the top leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## cardinal

soul_lip_mike said:


> How do you like the USA top in person? I was a bit disappointed with the top on my USA M7 I got. It's a great guitar but the top leaves a bit to be desired.


Looks killer to me. Nice guitar!


----------



## eelblack2

Legit, that’s a respectable top for a USA. Nice color, too. Can’t compare Exhibitions or full Custom+ tier tops, those are 4-20X the cost.


----------



## eelblack2

Wolves Explorer you have to play Bark at the Moon on it, immediately, if you pick it up. Tru story


----------



## eelblack2

Grabbed a 100 box while shopping…..ooooooh aaaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## shredmechanic

Wyvern Claw said:


> Already posted the NGD thread (as usual when I come here to share something), but just got this in last week. Been after an ESP 7 string for quite a while now. When the USA M-7 I was saving for sold, this came up the next day and I must say I think I'm glad I wound up with this instead even if I did go out of my budget for one of these Experimental Series guitars.
> View attachment 107151
> View attachment 107152


JFC this is one of the nicest 7 strings I've ever seen. May it serve you well!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

soul_lip_mike said:


> How do you like the USA top in person? I was a bit disappointed with the top on my USA M7 I got. It's a great guitar but the top leaves a bit to be desired.


I think mine looks great in person but has proven hard to photograph well. ESP USA does not use the best tops when it comes to their flame and quilt tops. Some of the quilts I've seen are downright awful.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Here’s another angle


----------



## eelblack2

That finish is beautiful. I may have to copy that lol


----------



## Blytheryn

eelblack2 said:


> That finish is beautiful. I may have to copy that lol


Do a faded blue jeans one!


----------



## eelblack2

New Splatter M1


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> New Splatter M1



Just saw that Nick posted that 12 minutes ago lol. Maybe just buy Axe-Palace at this point?


----------



## eelblack2

Definitely, lol. I’m pretty sure I funded a decent portion of AP haha!


----------



## eelblack2

Here’s Nick holding Scapegoat


----------



## pahulkster

What is your storage setup? I've worked at music stores that had legit issues about storing guitar cases and they had less than what I've seen you post lately lol.


----------



## eelblack2

pahulkster said:


> What is your storage setup? I've worked at music stores that had legit issues about storing guitar cases and they had less than what I've seen you post lately lol.


Three houses on the same street, each 14k’ish sq ft. Fortunately I’m single, so I don’t get yelled at by a Ms.


----------



## narad

By the sound of it, I don't think a Ms would even be within yelling distance.


----------



## eelblack2

I try to keep humans far away, lol. Bought the acres on both sides of this house, and two more houses across the street. Actually only need two more neighbors to sell to me, and I will have the entire dead end street to myself.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Doesn't even post his own photo just takes the facebook image 

The splatter finishes don't do anything for me but I do love my ESP USA M models. They're really fantastic.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Does anybody have inside info on when/if those new Kirk Hammett V's will be released?


----------



## eelblack2

Just grabbed this Floyd Eclipse. One can never have enough of those….


----------



## eelblack2

soul_lip_mike said:


> Does anybody have inside info on when/if those new Kirk Hammett V's will be released?


I’ll ask ESP, gimme sec


----------



## Tree

eelblack2 said:


> Just grabbed this Floyd Eclipse. One can never have enough of those….


Damn, I love that top. Do they have a specific name for it?


----------



## eelblack2

1. Got another Floyd Eclipse.
2. Production Hammet question I got cricket noises for response, but they asked if I wanted to order it CS, so it’s possible.


----------



## eelblack2

Tree said:


> Damn, I love that top. Do they have a specific name for it?


Teal Marble


----------



## bigcupholder

eelblack2 said:


> I try to keep humans far away, lol. Bought the acres on both sides of this house, and two more houses across the street. Actually only need two more neighbors to sell to me, and I will have the entire dead end street to myself.


Do you have a guitar tech come over to maintain all those guitars or do you do it yourself? I only have 10 guitars and I find it difficult to keep more than half maintained with fresh strings and solid setups (climate is a factor).


----------



## maliciousteve

eelblack2 said:


> I try to keep humans far away, lol. Bought the acres on both sides of this house, and two more houses across the street. Actually only need two more neighbors to sell to me, and I will have the entire dead end street to myself.


Fancy adopting a greying 35 year old with a guitar obsession?


----------



## Masoo2

When are the rest of the Exhibitions slated to be released for public viewing online? That Snapper is insane.


----------



## garga

Masoo2 said:


> When are the rest of the Exhibitions slated to be released for public viewing online? That Snapper is insane.


results of the bidding will be out on tue... guess they will release it then


----------



## eelblack2

Is it just me, or is Kurt’s signature getting gigantic lately??!


----------



## eelblack2

I’m definitely on a half scalloped binge lately…..


----------



## henryocq

Just got this 92' M2 Deluxe,it blews away my e-ii and vintage plus I've had,really happy


----------



## eelblack2

bigcupholder said:


> Do you have a guitar tech come over to maintain all those guitars or do you do it yourself? I only have 10 guitars and I find it difficult to keep more than half maintained with fresh strings and solid setups (climate is a factor).


You raise a good point. I had two guys for years, but unfortunately one passed from Covid related junk, and the other was too unreliable with time management. There are A LOT of guitars. Plus I’ll have “build me this please” requests occasionally.

I’ll be hiring full time for this gig, now really, if anyone knows a mostly tech set of skills, but also be able to build from scratch, out of my lumber stashes. Strong fret skills needed, at least Exhibition/Sugi/JPCS perfect ball ends, I need that to be happy. There will be LOTS of fretwork required. Able to work in/with South Florida area. Six digit salary, insurance, 401, all the shit, for compensation


----------



## eelblack2

ESP side order of ESP and ESP 
The UPS man cometh…..


----------



## MFB

Woah, what is that middle finish called? It's like rain-drop ripples, and I want it.


----------



## Millul

Found out this evening that I live just around the corner from the European distributor for ESP - think I'll just start houding them for discounts until I get a court restriction order


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Apex1rg7x said:


> Current collection. ESP USA M-1 being the most recent purchase.


Already selling eh? Just saw it listed on FB.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

soul_lip_mike said:


> Already selling eh? Just saw it listed on FB.


I saw it too on Reverb.


----------



## Samark




----------



## dima qb

Sebastian said:


> These are not mine, but I have photos of some cool ESP's from my friend's guitar store, I used to do work for the store...
> The Mets if I remember correctly was made for someone from the Beastie Boys? and a ESP 901 Acrylic (heavy!)


Acrylic on sale in Japan right now ~ 1k USD, as an Beastie's Boys Mets in Poland(around 3k USD)


----------



## henryocq




----------



## henryocq

My esp vintage plus are built like a tank


----------



## Apex1rg7x

soul_lip_mike said:


> Already selling eh? Just saw it listed on FB.


Yeah I have an opportunity to buy something that I've been wanting for quite some time so this has to go, unfortunately.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Apex1rg7x said:


> Yeah I have an opportunity to buy something that I've been wanting for quite some time so this has to go, unfortunately.



I was hoping it was a reason like that. Need the details when you get it!


----------



## eelblack2

Just ordered this in both 6 and 7 string forms, scallops on frets 17-24. KH7 lol.


----------



## eelblack2

Demonology will ship in June too. It’s also scalloped 17-24 now.


----------



## Sebastian

eelblack2 said:


> Just ordered this in both 6 and 7 string forms, scallops on frets 17-24. KH7 lol.


I thought the CS didn't do the mummy other than for KH. Nice!


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> Just ordered this in both 6 and 7 string forms, scallops on frets 17-24. KH7 lol.



I so love this freaking guitar (and the movie)


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Sebastian said:


> I thought the CS didn't do the mummy other than for KH. Nice!


Maybe eelblack2 is KH? How else could he afford all those guitars.


----------



## narad

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Maybe eelblack2 is KH? How else could he afford all those guitars.



I'm not sure KH could afford all those guitars.


----------



## eelblack2

Sebastian said:


> I thought the CS didn't do the mummy other than for KH. Nice!


You’d be surprised at the amount of YES’s I can weasel out of ESP, lol.


----------



## eelblack2

If anything, they actually had to throttle back, my picking off the cherry Exhibitions before trade shows. Other dealers were complaining the good shit was pre sold, so now it’s the bid/lotto system, that wasn’t always present. I did get the Wolves Explorer, but they made me give up on the skull/armor M, which someone else got. To toss me a compensation bone, they usually do flash me one or two Exhibitions, pre shows, that never go into the lotto system. Scapegoat was an example of that. They know I like the freaky shit, so it works out.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

You guys haven’t blocked that dude yet?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

eelblack2 said:


> If anything, they actually had to throttle back, my picking off the cherry Exhibitions before trade shows. Other dealers were complaining the good shit was pre sold, so now it’s the bid/lotto system, that wasn’t always present. I did get the Wolves Explorer, but they made me give up on the skull/armor M, which someone else got. To toss me a compensation bone, they usually do flash me one or two Exhibitions, pre shows, that never go into the lotto system. Scapegoat was an example of that. They know I like the freaky shit, so it works out.


lol, that is awesome!
you're basically my hero now.


----------



## GTR0B

Apex1rg7x said:


> Here’s another angle



That is absolutely stunning. Can I be cheeky and ask what this cost you roughly? I did a Japanese custom shop quote and that came out at £7k GBP so I'm hoping the USA stuff is a bit easier on the wallet


----------



## Blytheryn

eelblack2 said:


> Just ordered this in both 6 and 7 string forms, scallops on frets 17-24. KH7 lol.


This is insane!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

ESPlayer said:


> That is absolutely stunning. Can I be cheeky and ask what this cost you roughly? I did a Japanese custom shop quote and that came out at £7k GBP so I'm hoping the USA stuff is a bit easier on the wallet


Around $3700 out the door. Got a small discount.


----------



## GTR0B

Apex1rg7x said:


> Around $3700 out the door. Got a small discount.


Nice one dude. Thats far more reasonable. I wonder if they would fit an evertune for a small fee  

Great choice on colour by the way


----------



## eelblack2

Hmm, never knew the tier above Exhibition really IS called Museum


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Hmm, never knew the tier above Exhibition really IS called Museum



Called it:



narad said:


>


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> I'm not sure KH could afford all those guitars.


Sharing this snippet for LOL factor


----------



## Samark

Not mine. But it should be.


----------



## McHostile

I just picked up this ESP Horizon 2012. 

I don't know much about this exact model, but it seems different from the other ESP Horizons I've come across.
This one has Gotoh locking tuners and pearl binding around the body, neck and headstock.


----------



## DarrellM5

Well I quickly doubled my ESP collection. I got the one on the right today and the other almost 2 months ago. The left is an E-II M-II NT and the right is an E-II Horizon FR-II.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

DarrellM5 said:


> Well I quickly doubled my ESP collection. I got the one on the right today and the other almost 2 months ago. The left is an E-II M-II NT and the right is an E-II Horizon FR-II.
> View attachment 109300


I have a horizon and just got an mII, I play the mII a majority of the time. But both are great.


----------



## jaxadam

DarrellM5 said:


> Well I quickly doubled my ESP collection. I got the one on the right today and the other almost 2 months ago. The left is an E-II M-II NT and the right is an E-II Horizon FR-II.
> View attachment 109300



Absolutely fantastic looking man. Congrats. Put a trem on that one on the left and that’d be the one for me.


----------



## Samark

Never been a huge purple fan. These have changed me permanently


----------



## BaliGod

Here are my ESPs.


----------



## Masoo2

DougESP said:


> Here are my ESPs.


Jeez what a view.

What was the logic behind ordering the pickups spaced like that on the CS SV? Just curious.

Or does it have normal SV pickup spacing but the 22 fret neck installed in the usually 24 fret neck position resulted in a pushed back bridge?


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Never been a huge purple fan. These have changed me permanently
> 
> View attachment 109428
> View attachment 109429
> View attachment 109430
> View attachment 109431



Should have never got past Mark Furtner's reverse horizon in purple that I think Cilia Guitars refinished for him.


Also not mine, but posted by Chondro. This is going to make it very hard for ESP to still be reluctant to do my crackle refinish on the "I'm not sure we offer that" excuse:


----------



## grimmchaos

Here are my two ESPs... I went from having none to two in a week and a half:


----------



## Millul

That M-III !!!


----------



## BaliGod

New Family photo after adding the Silver Sparkle Snapper with a Mirror PIckguard.


----------



## eelblack2

Personal grail and missing link found in JP. An ACTUAL ESP NightSwan. They made all the originals, but I’ve never seen a full ESP logo on one, for obvious reasons. I’ve seen it all now!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Ok now show us photos of where you keep all your cases. That is going to actually impress us because storing cases is such a pain in the ass.


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Personal grail and missing link found in JP. An ACTUAL ESP NightSwan. They made all the originals, but I’ve never seen a full ESP logo on one, for obvious reasons. I’ve seen it all now!


Man, if it's _your_ personal grail I definitely should have asked a higher price


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> Man, if it's _your_ personal grail I definitely should have asked a higher price


Oh Nick’s probably going to JP in 2023, and I’m going with. Let’s meet up and go make ESP employees cry


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Oh Nick’s probably going to JP in 2023, and I’m going with. Let’s meet up and go make ESP employees cry



Cry all the way to the bank  Yea man, that'd be a good time. Free ramen for the first of you two that can convince them to do the jackson-style headstock again lol


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> Cry all the way to the bank  Yea man, that'd be a good time. Free ramen for the first of you two that can convince them to do the jackson-style headstock again lol


For the love of God, please.


----------



## ClownShoes

eelblack2 said:


> Personal grail and missing link found in JP. An ACTUAL ESP NightSwan. They made all the originals, but I’ve never seen a full ESP logo on one, for obvious reasons. I’ve seen it all now!


Was that the one with the repaired headstock? It was up for ages, cheap too!


----------



## eelblack2

WUFF

Imagine being the guy that had to spec out the case contours, lol.


----------



## jephjacques

the wildest part is that thing sold within like an hour of the axe palace listing it


----------



## Blytheryn

Picking this up next week. Stoked.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

jephjacques said:


> the wildest part is that thing sold within like an hour of the axe palace listing it



I have my suspicions it was 'sold' in a shorter amount of time than that...


----------



## eelblack2

Weeks before, lol.


----------



## kidmendel

New (old?) addition to my collection recently (click for fullsize):


----------



## Lan

kidmendel said:


> New (old?) addition to my collection recently (click for fullsize):


Such an excellent guitar, and it looks mega clean - Grats! It's the comfiest 7-string I've played so far; the nut spacing makes it feel exactly like a 6 string.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

kidmendel said:


> New (old?) addition to my collection recently (click for fullsize):


so nice!
what pickups are in there?


----------



## kidmendel

Lan said:


> Such an excellent guitar, and it looks mega clean - Grats! It's the comfiest 7-string I've played so far; the nut spacing makes it feel exactly like a 6 string.



Thanks! Agreed, it's my 4th seven string but I ended up selling the others. This one is the first that feels like it's a keeper, I can't put it down 



AkiraSpectrum said:


> so nice!
> what pickups are in there?



Seymour Duncan Distortion set. It came with EMG707s and EMGs are awesome at what they do, but they're not my thing. The Distortions have been awesome so far, they sit alongside my other guitars nicely + my setup didn't require much tweaking at all.


----------



## peterbee

NGD! I posted this one in the GAS thread back in 2020 but never thought I'd get it. 

The Yen is really low right now so I ordered this from a shop in Japan and wasn't hit with import charges. Got about half off in the end pretty much!

The quality looks and feels about the same as the USA.. flawless.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

peterbee said:


> NGD! I posted this one in the GAS thread back in 2020 but never thought I'd get it.
> 
> The Yen is really low right now so I ordered this from a shop in Japan and wasn't hit with import charges. Got about half off in the end pretty much!
> 
> The quality looks and feels about the same as the USA.. flawless.
> 
> View attachment 109961
> 
> 
> View attachment 109962
> 
> 
> View attachment 109963


Killer!
Is that an ESP Original series Eclipse?


----------



## BaliGod

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Killer!
> Is that an ESP Original series Eclipse?



Curious about this as well with the comment that it feels about the same as the US. The Standard Series would feel about the same as the US, but the Original Series or Custom Shop is generally superior to the US. The US just tends to more PRS like finishes.


----------



## peterbee

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Killer!
> Is that an ESP Original series Eclipse?



Thanks, yes it is!



DougESP said:


> Curious about this as well with the comment that it feels about the same as the US. The Standard Series would feel about the same as the US, but the Original Series or Custom Shop is generally superior to the US. The US just tends to more PRS like finishes.



I do need to point out the USA Eclipse is a NAMM 2020 one-off as well. I'm not sure if that makes a difference, but I have to assume the new kids in the shop didn't build those. It's also Korina/Ebony.

From the feel of the fret ends, all of the surfaces being perfect, the resonance of the body, ease of playing, I'd actually be really hard pressed to tell the difference blindfolded between the two. Of course the thickness and neck joint would give it away, but otherwise they're very similar. (edit: I can feel the SS frets on the USA, but I haven't yet polished the Original's)

I play though a Helix and they both sound really good, but of course one is passive and one is active too.

They both feel a few steps above my Horizon HRF Standard Series, which is probably the next nicest guitar I have besides these (other ones being a core PRS Starla X which comes close, USA Pro Strat, Japan Tele, LTD 1000 and 500).

It's possible someone of higher skill or experience would see some sort of night and day difference here, but I'm not sure what it would be!



Edit again: just went to play both back to back without plugging them in, and the Original might sound a little nicer and more balanced purely acoustically. 

I don't think they have the same strings (new Ernie Ball 10s on the USA) but the Original does sound a little better and fuller to me in this case.


----------



## peterbee

DougESP said:


> Curious about this as well with the comment that it feels about the same as the US. The Standard Series would feel about the same as the US, but the Original Series or Custom Shop is generally superior to the US. The US just tends to more PRS like finishes.




Ok you got me questioning everything now 

I went and played Discordance by Mamoru Goriku (holy shit this guy is awesome! Found him recently..) several times on each one just now over and over, back and forth between the two.

In terms of playing and fretting the notes, sliding around, vibratos, bends, they both feel absolutely without fault.

There is a long sustain in the song that is held for a few seconds and if I can get it right they both seem ring out as long as I need them.

As awesome as the 60mm body looks on the USA I like the thinner Original more. I'm a lot more comfortable sitting with it. It also feels a bit more of 'concentrated perfection' type of feeling lol..

On a song like this I definitely prefer the JH pickups to the Saturday Night Specials, so that might also be making me enjoy playing the song a bit more on the Original.

It makes it difficult to tell but in terms of the actual mechanics of playing them they both feel absolutely superb.


Last edit haha... I played more and more I feel like I have more 'control' over the Original. Maybe the setup is better though... it feels really solid and stable generally. Maybe a bit moreso than the USA.


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> Here are my ESPs.
> 
> View attachment 109450



Not to be a jerk but the SV on the right looks fake.


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> Not to be a jerk but the SV on the right looks fake.


I think that was previously confirmed on some other forum/FB page he posted these on.


----------



## CanserDYI

narad said:


> Not to be a jerk but the SV on the right looks fake.


Have no opinion or answer, just wanna know what made you make that call?


----------



## narad

Blytheryn said:


> I think that was previously confirmed on some other forum/FB page he posted these on.



I thought I saw someone on some FB groups also bought one of the knock-off Vs, but I think it's the one in his signature referenced as an ESP CS, so it might have been a different guy. But potentially same supplier?



CanserDYI said:


> Have no opinion or answer, just wanna know what made you make that call?



Quite a few things actually, but the most obvious is that the pinstriping is thinner and not aligned correctly for an SV pattern. I know ESP will be accommodating with pinstriping since it's one of the things I asked about, but it seems weird to execute the same pattern in a different way. The other thing that's weird is the bridge pickup location, both in absolute terms and in relation to the bridge. ESP basically would never do that unless you specifically asked for it, and having it up there is obviously detrimental to a good biting bridge tone. The controls are in weird spots, and the controls come up on the pin-striping in ways that seem sloppy vs. how they align electronics on the real deal. The input jack is in a weird spot as well (who would ask specifically for it there where it's just going to get in the way? Only benefit is an easier route to controls). 

On top of those really obvious things, you have to ask... who asks for a custom ESP with a medium colored rosewood board?  I mean, I played one just today actually, but it's a pretty rare ask.


----------



## xzyryabx

narad said:


> Not to be a jerk but the SV on the right looks fake.


Yeh, even if supposedly a full custom alof about it comes off as sketchy....even the lower cutaway seems off, which is not something that I think anybody would purposefully ask to be modified on that body type.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I thought I saw someone on some FB groups also bought one of the knock-off Vs, but I think it's the one in his signature referenced as an ESP CS, so it might have been a different guy. But potentially same supplier?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few things actually, but the most obvious is that the pinstriping is thinner and not aligned correctly for an SV pattern. I know ESP will be accommodating with pinstriping since it's one of the things I asked about, but it seems weird to execute the same pattern in a different way. The other thing that's weird is the bridge pickup location, both in absolute terms and in relation to the bridge. ESP basically would never do that unless you specifically asked for it, and having it up there is obviously detrimental to a good biting bridge tone. The controls are in weird spots, and the controls come up on the pin-striping in ways that seem sloppy vs. how they align electronics on the real deal. The input jack is in a weird spot as well (who would ask specifically for it there where it's just going to get in the way? Only benefit is an easier route to controls).
> 
> On top of those really obvious things, you have to ask... who asks for a custom ESP with a medium colored rosewood board?  I mean, I played one just today actually, but it's a pretty rare ask.


You'd think if they can't tell a fake trash ESP from a Custom Shop, they'd be impressed by Suhr.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> Not to be a jerk but the SV on the right looks fake.




I have always been open discussing this one and it has gone down several rabbit holes with Pushead initially pegging exactly what it is or what happened to it. Before I purchased. Pushead said looked legit, but then he later said legit parts, repaired/redone guitar. I then only paid like $450 ish dollars for it and was more curious about it than anything. The guitar plays amazing (my 4th or 5th best playing guitar) so I decided to spend time looking into.

Found the original owner here in Indo through the guy I bought it from. Well known guitar player from Java. This guitar has the old valid 90s serial number (SN for "Custom Shop made in Japan") on legit body that is more a less a preproduction MMV design about 3 years earlier (control layout, pickup placement and guitar jack all match). He told me the guitar originally had a 24 fret neck that was busted and for whatever reason, dude put 22 fret RR 1 scale on it and refinished it (which is super cheap here in Indo). The new 22 fret neck/bridge did not line up with pickups when reinstalled bridge after refinish.

Apparently, a lot of ESP/LTD parts ended up in an auction here in Indo to the public when something closed down a while back which is why there are a lot of EC 1000s and other guitars here made with factory parts, factory finishes, that look and play perfectly, have correct markings but have no serial numbers. The original owner told me that is where he grabbed the replacement neck along with a bunch of others ESP/LTD guitar parts in various stages of competition. The others he had did not have serial numbers, but they put the old serial number on the new neck headstock on this one.

I sent 3 rounds of photos to ESP over about 3 or 4 weeks as they kept asking for more of different locations such as truss rod cavity, under pickups, body cavity, neck joint and et. They have always gotten back to me in a day or 2 days at most on validation and never asked for more photos.

In fact, ESP was taking so long to get back to me I thought they spaced it. I resent photos for a 4th time and ESP told me they had them, but were still looking into it. In the end said records destroyed in fire so can not authenticate, but also did not deny it was original body, with a proper serial number, and a Frankenstein ESP/LTD neck. Said basically no opinion as cannot examine it in person and no one recalls it after he asked around.

I would never sell it and perhaps I should just call it a Frankenstein redo, but it honestly doesn't matter what I call it. It was a heck of a deal for $450 plus a set of BKP Aftermaths that I put in it after taking Seymore Duncans outs. I love the guitar. Plays amazingly well, stays in tune in any tuning and sound pretty killer with the Aftermaths.


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> I have always been open discussing this one and it has gone down several rabbit holes with Pushead initially pegging exactly what it is or what happened to it. Before I purchased. Pushead said looked legit, but then he later said legit parts, repaired/redone guitar. I then only paid like $450 ish dollars for it and was more curious about it than anything. The guitar plays amazing (my 4th or 5th best playing guitar) so I decided to spend time looking into.
> 
> Found the original owner here in Indo through the guy I bought it from. Well known guitar player from Java. This guitar has the old valid 90s serial number (SN for "Custom Shop made in Japan") on legit body that is more a less a preproduction MMV design about 3 years earlier (control layout, pickup placement and guitar jack all match). He told me the guitar originally had a 24 fret neck that was busted and for whatever reason, dude put 22 fret RR 1 scale on it and refinished it (which is super cheap here in Indo). The new 22 fret neck/bridge did not line up with pickups when reinstalled bridge after refinish.
> 
> Apparently, a lot of ESP/LTD parts ended up in an auction here in Indo to the public when something closed down a while back which is why there are a lot of EC 1000s and other guitars here made with factory parts, factory finishes, that look and play perfectly, have correct markings but have no serial numbers. The original owner told me that is where he grabbed the replacement neck along with a bunch of others ESP/LTD guitar parts in various stages of competition. The others he had did not have serial numbers, but they put the old serial number on the new neck headstock on this one.
> 
> I sent 3 rounds of photos to ESP over about 3 or 4 weeks as they kept asking for more of different locations such as truss rod cavity, under pickups, body cavity, neck joint and et. They have always gotten back to me in a day or 2 days at most on validation and never asked for more photos.
> 
> In fact, ESP was taking so long to get back to me I thought they spaced it. I resent photos for a 4th time and ESP told me they had them, but were still looking into it. In the end said records destroyed in fire so can not authenticate, but also did not deny it was original body, with a proper serial number, and a Frankenstein ESP/LTD neck. Said basically no opinion as cannot examine it in person and no one recalls it after he asked around.
> 
> I would never sell it and perhaps I should just call it a Frankenstein redo, but it honestly doesn't matter what I call it. It was a heck of a deal for $450 plus a set of BKP Aftermaths that I put in it after taking Seymore Duncans outs. I love the guitar. Plays amazingly well, stays in tune in any tuning and sound pretty killer with the Aftermaths.



Yea, that's quite a story. I would just say you should trust your common sense -- there's a guitar that has basically no resemblance to an ESP custom shop SV that was sold to you for $450, and the only info to help substantiate it comes from a guy who says he swapped necks and refinished it, and puts serial numbers on guitars?

Kinda sucks on my side - I have a couple ESPs being worked on at BigBoss right now and was informed yesterday that they won't accommodate a logo color change when they do the refinish work on one of them. Because of all the fakes going around, going forward the logos must remain identical before/after refinish, which obviously makes some refinish colors pretty bad matches for the original logos. And I doubt it's going to help them on sorting through all the fakes anyway, but that's JP logic for you. There goes my kawasaki candy lime green horizon... unless I want to get it refinished without a logo and pay someone else to add it later, which is craziness.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> Yea, that's quite a story. I would just say you should trust your common sense -- there's a guitar that has basically no resemblance to an ESP custom shop SV that was sold to you for $450, and the only info to help substantiate it comes from a guy who says he swapped necks and refinished it, and puts serial numbers on guitars?
> 
> Kinda sucks on my side - I have a couple ESPs being worked on at BigBoss right now and was informed yesterday that they won't accommodate a logo color change when they do the refinish work on one of them. Because of all the fakes going around, going forward the logos must remain identical before/after refinish, which obviously makes some refinish colors pretty bad matches for the original logos. And I doubt it's going to help them on sorting through all the fakes anyway, but that's JP logic for you. There goes my kawasaki candy lime green horizon... unless I want to get it refinished without a logo and pay someone else to add it later, which is craziness.



Haha, yeah so. Why do you care? No one is trying to sell it or asking you or anyone about it?

Not sure why you feel the need to judge someone you never met who, by all accounts is a stand up guy.

I am in Indo. $450 USD is a lot of money here . . . 2 months salary for most people here in Bali. I can easily get 4 knob Eclipses here for around $600, E-IIs for $900 to $1,000 and EC-1000s for $250.

I purchased it because it was cheap, interesting and I was looking for a RR style. Why not for $450, especially if it plays incredible. I believe the guy. He had no reason to lie to me.


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> Haha, yeah so. Why do you care? No one is trying to sell it or asking you or anyone about it?
> 
> Not sure why you feel the need to judge someone you never met who, by all accounts is a stand up guy.
> 
> I am in Indo. $450 USD is a lot of money here . . . 2 months salary for most people here in Bali. I can easily get 4 knob Eclipses here for around $600, E-IIs for $900 to $1,000 and EC-1000s for $250.
> 
> I purchased it because it was cheap, interesting and I was looking for a RR style. Why not for $450, especially if it plays incredible. I believe the guy. He had no reason to lie to me.



I'm not trying to judge you dude. It's just obviously a fake guitar...

I mean, I do judge people intentionally buying fakes and supporting that industry, but since you went into it unknowingly, I'm not.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> I'm not trying to judge you dude. It's just obviously a fake guitar...
> 
> I mean, I do judge people intentionally buying fakes and supporting that industry, but since you went into it unknowingly, I'm not.



No, its obviously a guitar that once upon a time had a different 24 fret neck that broke and was replaced with a different size neck that did not fit with the pickup layout as the bridge had to be moved further back after the refinish. It is set neck and the body and neck was refinished.

It had some markings/writing under one of the pickups that looked old, legit and like the current serial number that was put on the replacement neck. The pots, wiring, toggle, pickups, hardware and tuners seemed proper for a late 90s ESP. Who would take time to make a really nice quality fake, but route the pickup that far off? The neck replacement makes sense.

You can judge me, but I was referring to your comments about what seems to be a stand up guy that just replaced a neck on a guitar after he busted it. He was not looking to rip anyone off or profit over off anything, just fix a guitar.


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> No, its obviously a guitar that once upon a time had a different 24 fret neck that broke and was replaced with a different size neck that did not fit with the pickup layout as the bridge had to be moved further back after the refinish. It is set neck and the body and neck was refinished.
> 
> It had some markings/writing under one of the pickups that looked old, legit and like the current serial number that was put on the replacement neck. *Who would take time to make a really nice quality fake, but route the pickup that far off? The neck replacement makes sense.*
> 
> You can judge me, but I was referring to your comments about what seems to be a stand up guy that just replaced a neck on a guitar after he busted it. He was not looking to rip anyone off or profit over off anything, just fix a guitar.



Probably the same guy who took the time to paint the whole guitar but not get the pinstripes remotely correct. I mean dude, we're looking at this thing from a million miles away and it looks bad. I can't imagine what close-ups of parts would look like. 

And that serial number is meaningless - anyone can pull up a serial number from 96. What's more worrying is you're referring to that both as providence, when you know it's just some number the guy painted himself on your neck and could have gotten anywhere, and as some proof of it being custom shop. What's the serial number? What tells you it's custom shop?

And the guy just has some extra custom shop necks around? I mean, damn, I've got some bridges to sell you. They're custom shop. Or at least they were before we repainted them.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> Probably the same guy who took the time to paint the whole guitar but not get the pinstripes remotely correct. I mean dude, we're looking at this thing from a million miles away and it looks bad. I can't imagine what close-ups of parts would look like.
> 
> And that serial number is meaningless - anyone can pull up a serial number from 96. What's more worrying is you're referring to that both as providence, when you know it's just some number the guy painted himself on your neck and could have gotten anywhere, and as some proof of it being custom shop. What's the serial number? What tells you it's custom shop?
> 
> And the guy just has some extra custom shop necks around? I mean, damn, I've got some bridges to sell you. They're custom shop. Or at least they were before we repainted them.



Lol dude, why you so obsolesced with my arse (up my arse in one thread then stalked me over to here again twisting and mispresenting shyte). I am great, but not that interesting.


RE: Pin Stripes.

I think the pin stripes are more similar to early Jackson RR style than Laiho/SV stripes that came in the 2000s. The serial number is a 1998 which is many years before what you call the proper ESP pin stripes came out.


RE: Necks

I think it is an LTD neck. Never said it was a custom shop neck. You are a pretty dishonest dude. Anyway, the large auction off of a bunch of ESP/LTD parts and unfinished guitars did happen here in Indo when a business shut down. I have since met several guys that purchased at that auction.


RE: Real or fake.

Don't care. It is fun to play and sounds killer. I am not looking to ever sell it. It is literally in my top 5 guitars and plays better than my Custom Shop Gibson, Custom Shop Fender and is better than my E-II.


----------



## Samark

Anyway, back to ESP's


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> Lol dude, why you so obsolesced with my arse (up my arse in one thread then stalked me over to here again twisting and mispresenting shyte). I am great, but not that interesting.



It's not complicated. You were talking about you have all this experience with high-end guitars, then I come over here to check them out and then one isn't even legit. Kinda funny really. I mean, at best that's an LTD neck, and sure, LTDs can be relatively nice guitars, but ...yea.

Looking into it more though, looks like a bunch of other weirdo "ESP" Vs coming out of Indonesia. Same input jack in the wrong spot, that was never even done for the LTD runs IIRC? Maybe that auction did happen, but from the looks of it maybe people are grinding them up into these things:







But whatever. It's an ESP thread. If there's poseur ESPs I figure it makes sense to point them out.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> It's not complicated. You were talking about you have all this experience with high-end guitars, then I come over here to check them out and then one isn't even legit. Kinda funny really. I mean, at best that's an LTD neck, and sure, LTDs can be relatively nice guitars, but ...yea.
> 
> Looking into it more though, looks like a bunch of other weirdo "ESP" Vs coming out of Indonesia. Same input jack in the wrong spot, that was never even done for the LTD runs IIRC? Maybe that auction did happen, but from the looks of it maybe people are grinding them up into these things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever. It's an ESP thread. If there's poseur ESPs I figure it makes sense to point them out.



Lol, okay. That one is very different from mine, bolt on, shape is different, edges are not tapered and etc

RE: 2004 with Same Input Jack Location

I just Googled and looked at images and found this one that is six years after my serial number. This one does look eerily similar to mine, but without tapered/beveled edges. Mine also has definitely had the neck replaced.









MMV White ESP LTD Sample/PreProduction Electric Guitar


MMV White ESP LTD Sample/PreProduction 6 string guitar Blemished Floyd Rose V




www.6-string.com





This 2004 serial number from both the box and the guitar shows as legit 2004 from Indonesia here:






ESP Guitars Serial Number Decoder - GuitarInsite







www.guitarinsite.nl





So what was that about LTD jack placement. Dude, you need to help Austin at ESP as you clearly know more than them.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> It's not complicated. You were talking about you have all this experience with high-end guitars, then I come over here to check them out and then one isn't even legit. Kinda funny really. I mean, at best that's an LTD neck, and sure, LTDs can be relatively nice guitars, but ...yea.
> 
> Looking into it more though, looks like a bunch of other weirdo "ESP" Vs coming out of Indonesia. Same input jack in the wrong spot, that was never even done for the LTD runs IIRC? Maybe that auction did happen, but from the looks of it maybe people are grinding them up into these things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever. It's an ESP thread. If there's poseur ESPs I figure it makes sense to point them out.



No, the funny, actually sad part, is you thought that much about me to go through all of my posts and find a picture to pick at to make yourself feel better about you. What, are you like a 15 year old girl? Be a man and stop being petty.

My serial number is 08086867. I misspoke when I said 98 above.

Anyway, is that the best you can do to discredit and say I know nothing about high end guitars. I have always been transparent and forthright whenever anyone ask about this white SV including how much I paid. and ESP's feedback on it. Nevertheless, congrats man!


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> No, the funny, actually sad part, is you thought that much about me to go through my post and find a picture to pick at to make yourself feel better about you. What, are you like a 15 year old girl? Be a man and stop being petty.
> 
> Anyway, is that the best you can do to discredit and say I know nothing about high end guitars. I have always been transparent and forthright whenever any ask about this white SV. Nevertheless, congrats man!



Go through your posts? I basically pay rent in this thread. 

Meanwhile you're the one listing off all your guitars in your sig while mentioning a "Custom Shop" SV which is *at best* 50% LTD. And having pointed that out, I couldn't otherwise care less so much as you're not trying to sell it, but then you keep asking questions like, "Why shouldn't I trust the guy who painted a serial number on this random maybe-LTD neck and stamped it with the 'Custom Shop' logo?" I mean, is this a rhetorical question? It's just the leaps of logic you'll go through to try to believe there's something special about that one is kind of crazy to me.

But we don't need to dwell on this. I honestly don't care. Those that know will know immediately upon looking at that guitar that it's not ESP custom shop, and not an ESP finish, and probably not really ESP affiliated in any way. Go take it over to the ESP forums and ask in their "is it fake" thread. They'll tell you the same.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> . . .
> 
> But we don't need to dwell on this. I honestly don't care. . . .



Haha, you apparently care more than I!


----------



## StevenC

DougESP said:


> Haha, you apparently care more than I!


My guy. You've got two options here:

"care more than me" or "care more than I do"

Writing it like that just makes you look like a pretentious fool. The sort who would buy a fake ESP and insist it's the real deal instead of having humility.


----------



## BaliGod

StevenC said:


> My guy. You've got two options here:
> 
> "care more than me" or "care more than I do"
> 
> Writing it like that just makes you look like a pretentious fool. The sort who would buy a fake ESP and insist it's the real deal instead of having humility.



Whaattt. Hahahaha. Are you really correcting what I typed on a guitar forum? You guys are too mental for me.


----------



## StevenC

DougESP said:


> Whaattt. Hahahaha. Are you really correcting what I typed on a guitar forum? You guys are too mental for me.


Yes. Because you wrote in a way to sound superior instead of how humans talk or write. This marks you as either an idiot or asshat. So I'm trying to give you advice to not come off as such.

Though, based on how you talk about women...


----------



## narad

Guys, guys, we're running remarkable below page quota on pics of ESPs (real ones at least - heyoooo). May we break bread over how cool Stef's purple rain is and how they need to release it as a sig model:


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Guys, guys, we're running remarkable below page quota on pics of ESPs


Seems like a good thing honestly


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Samark said:


> Anyway, back to ESP's
> 
> View attachment 110494



ESP basses are way under represented.

It's a shame they pretty much left the North American market. My ESP Surveyor was an absolute beast for like half the price of a Lakland at the time.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Some day I'd like to order a custom shop ESP but I feel like I wouldn't even know half the specs to ask for. I'd probably go for a custom horizon with a top /finish that was close to misha's daemoness bulb like this:


----------



## Apex1rg7x

narad said:


> Guys, guys, we're running remarkable below page quota on pics of ESPs (real ones at least - heyoooo). May we break bread over how cool Stef's purple rain is and how they need to release it as a sig model:



I may have ordered a Stef B7 in that very color...almost 8 months in to my likely 20 month wait


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Resuming our regularly scheduled GAS'ing:




I really dig being able to still make out the grain lines underneath the sparkle.


----------



## StevenC

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Resuming our regularly scheduled GAS'ing:
> 
> View attachment 110564
> 
> 
> I really dig being able to still make out the grain lines underneath the sparkle.


I would be so into these, or the Ibanez AZ2404-7, if they had 22 frets


----------



## jaxadam

Samark said:


> Anyway, back to ESP's



Holy motherfucker! A dog food and water bowl on your couch!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

tofudoom said:


> Here's my kick-ass and uber-80s ESP USA Horizon-II. It's like Miami Beach is kicking you in the face. I almost sold it the other day! Glad I decided not to. Plays like a dream and I really dig the satin-finish on the top.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110567
> View attachment 110568
> View attachment 110569
> View attachment 110570


sick!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I posted these in some FB groups the other day, an updated 'final' (ha) form of my early 00s Horizon:





Probably not the best instrument to learn a few luthiery hurdles on but them's the breaks. I've been slowly accumulating tools and experience working on my own stuff and a number of friends/friends of friends gear over the last few years though this was my first refret with binding. Stainless is tedious enough to work with and I now fully understand why someone would pay somebody else to do that labor. I also discovered why I had issues getting the action/setup dialed perfectly and why some fret buzz seemed immutable despite my leveling - a slight but present backbow at the scarf joint area. Couldn't get rid of it with any amount of truss rod adjustment, so I consulted the DIY bible and corrected it with a highly scientific and exacting process - heating it up and flexing it back. Everything worked perfectly, so naturally I was cautious of something going awry. Happy to say its been nearly half a year of stupid bipolar Canadian weather since and there hasn't been any attempts made by the neck to return to that buggered shape. Success.

One thing I was particularly picky about when getting _really_ into the 'restomod' side of this endeavor was the mounting hardware. Every single fastener has been converted to countersunk inserts with stainless allen head cap screws - and I do mean all of them. It seemed silly for some things (like the input jack, for example) but I suppose I am a man possessed... with a hatred for shitty drive designs. I despise Philips/Frearson/crosshead anything and I feel like inserts is a more elegant solution than driving screws into the wood directly, especially for control plates, pickup mounts, etc.

I recently added a 3D-printed PRS style switch tip which is a tad beefier than your typical 5/3-way variant and I find it noticeably easier to 'hook' with my pinky when switching to the neck pickup. Inexpensive and effective!

Great guitar, good learning experience, definitely a lifelong keeper.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Good lord what is that bridge monstrosity.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@soul_lip_mike Sophia 2:92. Great take on the Floyd concept.


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I posted these in some FB groups the other day, an updated 'final' (ha) form of my early 00s Horizon:
> 
> View attachment 110586
> View attachment 110585
> 
> 
> Probably not the best instrument to learn a few luthiery hurdles on but them's the breaks. I've been slowly accumulating tools and experience working on my own stuff and a number of friends/friends of friends gear over the last few years though this was my first refret with binding. Stainless is tedious enough to work with and I now fully understand why someone would pay somebody else to do that labor. I also discovered why I had issues getting the action/setup dialed perfectly and why some fret buzz seemed immutable despite my leveling - a slight but present backbow at the scarf joint area. Couldn't get rid of it with any amount of truss rod adjustment, so I consulted the DIY bible and corrected it with a highly scientific and exacting process - heating it up and flexing it back. Everything worked perfectly, so naturally I was cautious of something going awry. Happy to say its been nearly half a year of stupid bipolar Canadian weather since and there hasn't been any attempts made by the neck to return to that buggered shape. Success.
> 
> One thing I was particularly picky about when getting _really_ into the 'restomod' side of this endeavor was the mounting hardware. Every single fastener has been converted to countersunk inserts with stainless allen head cap screws - and I do mean all of them. It seemed silly for some things (like the input jack, for example) but I suppose I am a man possessed... with a hatred for shitty drive designs. I despise Philips/Frearson/crosshead anything and I feel like inserts is a more elegant solution than driving screws into the wood directly, especially for control plates, pickup mounts, etc.
> 
> I recently added a 3D-printed PRS style switch tip which is a tad beefier than your typical 5/3-way variant and I find it noticeably easier to 'hook' with my pinky when switching to the neck pickup. Inexpensive and effective!
> 
> Great guitar, good learning experience, definitely a lifelong keeper.



One of my favorite horizons, and you know how I feel about horizons. You make me regret using my HSS as the basis of my first horizon restomod because those white EMGs look amazing. If I could take it back I would have done similar + pearl white, and save liquid metal pink for a standard H/S one.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@narad The HSS does seem to evoke a distinctive aesthetic when coupled with color-appropriate EMGs. With your current track record I'm sure a comparable Horizon will come about eventually and it'll come together. If you end up with a shorter scale version we can make extremely niche jokes, too!


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @narad The HSS does seem to evoke a distinctive aesthetic when coupled with color-appropriate EMGs. With your current track record I'm sure a comparable Horizon will come about eventually and it'll come together. If you end up with a shorter scale version we can make extremely niche jokes, too!
> 
> View attachment 110617



Maybe I'll go baritone for that one.


----------



## John

soul_lip_mike said:


> Good lord what is that bridge monstrosity.



Sophia trem



StevenC said:


> I would be so into these, or the Ibanez AZ2404-7, if they had 22 frets


Except they do. And rejoice because they even have two more.


----------



## BabUShka

Here is my Eclipse II.


----------



## madrigal77

‘05 Eclipse. Just replaced the EMG 81/58 set I had in there with a 57/66 set. They sound so much better!!


----------



## Samark

Some more GAS


----------



## Samark

Leave the best for last


----------



## narad

I think the remaining question is 27 fret with blade headstock, or 27 fret with reverse blade headstock?


----------



## Ikke

Blade ESP - Normal
Blade Concord - Reversed


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Ikke is correct (and alive! It's been a minute!)

Truly, if ESP can share Kirk with Gibson I'd be real okay with them talking to FMIC a little and discussing the whole "lawsuit" thing with the concord...


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @Ikke is correct (and alive! It's been a minute!)
> 
> Truly, if ESP can share Kirk with Gibson I'd be real okay with them talking to FMIC a little and discussing the whole "lawsuit" thing with the concord...


Indeed. I’ve been trying to spend more time in real life than on the internet. 

Hope things are well with you and you all.


----------



## gunch

soul_lip_mike said:


> Some day I'd like to order a custom shop ESP but I feel like I wouldn't even know half the specs to ask for. I'd probably go for a custom horizon with a top /finish that was close to misha's daemoness bulb like this:


Kind of an aside but like, Caribbean bursts are slightly more common thing now why is it so hard to get them to look this nice?


----------



## technomancer

gunch said:


> Kind of an aside but like, Caribbean bursts are slightly more common thing now why is it so hard to get them to look this nice?



Because the color of the underlying maple has a huge impact on what a finish like that looks like and maple color varies a lot from piece to piece


----------



## gunch

technomancer said:


> Because the color of the underlying maple has a huge impact on what a finish like that looks like and maple color varies a lot from piece to piece


I figured as much. Could it be from filling the grain too? Do they bleach the wood for like, white finishes?


----------



## technomancer

gunch said:


> I figured as much. Could it be from filling the grain too? Do they bleach the wood for like, white finishes?



Grain filler could have an impact. It wouldn't surprise me if they did some kind of a white wash before the blue on that specific guitar. Not sure about bleaching the wood.


----------



## Giest

Oxalic acid or clorox will bleach maple. It also has a bad habit of taking a lot of depth out of the figuring, though.


----------



## Samark

I love guitars


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I just got some Floyd upgrade parts for my MII, picked up a brass claw and screws. A 42" brass block, titanium string blocks. Stainless lock screws, as well as pad screws and saddle screws. Curious to see how it changes the tone, I just need to solder the brass claw to the ground and we're good.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Protip: Don't buy SS hardware for Floyds from guitar-related vendors. Go to McMaster-Carr or somewhere similar and order a bag of whatever fastener you need - locking nut screws, saddle screws, lock screws, etc. Much cheaper and more economical if you have multiple Floyd instruments.


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Protip: Don't buy SS hardware for Floyds from guitar-related vendors. Go to McMaster-Carr or somewhere similar and order a bag of whatever fastener you need - locking nut screws, saddle screws, lock screws, etc. Much cheaper and more economical if you have multiple Floyd instruments.


A friend of mine did this for some titanium screws and paid like 1/10th of what he would have normally.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Blytheryn Yup, and you can really get specific with shank length, full threaded or partial, what grade of SS you want, etc. If you've got clearance issues with factory lock screws, get slightly shorter ones. AFAIK most Floyd vendors offer a 'one size fits all' mentality.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Protip: Don't buy SS hardware for Floyds from guitar-related vendors. Go to McMaster-Carr or somewhere similar and order a bag of whatever fastener you need - locking nut screws, saddle screws, lock screws, etc. Much cheaper and more economical if you have multiple Floyd instruments.


I went to that website and could only find hex screws, I'm not sure I would know how to even find all the parts needed. Like the long saddle screws.


----------



## Dr. Caligari

Hm how do you know which screws and stuff to buy?

I wouldn't mind some cheap titanium upgrades...

Although I guess most parts of the trem reallybare specific for guitar, like saddles baseplate etc...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I went to that website and could only find hex screws, I'm not sure I would know how to even find all the parts needed. Like the long saddle screws.



They're definitely there, I've ordered a bunch. Search up "socket head screws".



Dr. Caligari said:


> Hm how do you know which screws and stuff to buy?



Well as with any fastener they're sized, so you match up to what you have. A thread pitch gauge (both SAE and Metric) is inexpensive and will be useful forever.

For example, I made this little list for the Gotoh GE1996T a while back. I _believe_ it's accurate though I have a nagging feeling that some might have been changed later and I didn't update this list accordingly. As with any type of fastener matching, cross reference with your own measurements:

350mm (13.78") base plate radius

10.8mm (0.425") string spacing

Block depth: 33mm / 36mm / 40mm

Block screws: M4 x0.7, 8mm long, full thread

Saddle mount screws: M3x0.5, 8mm long, full thread

String lock screws: M4x0.7, 44mm long (35mm is sufficient for OFR routes, 44 is too long in my experience), partial thread

Nut clamp screws: M4x0.7, 8mm long, full thread

Fine tuner screws: M4x0.7, 11-12mm (14-15mm including head) long, 8-9mm head diameter (head diameter is crucial as otherwise they touch or can't be adjusted easily), full or partial thread (depends)

I also sized up the snap rings they use on the bottom of the fine tuners to prevent them from being fully removed but I can't seem to find the part listing at the moment.

You'll typically want what's called "dog point" for the fine tuner and string lock screws, though you can mod any regular point type into that shape yourself with a drill and some strong enough abrasive.

Again, there is a possibility one or more of these is slightly inaccurate and after correcting my orders I didn't update it (like a fool), so do some independant research. I'm going to go through both the OFR and GE1996T/ Edge series again pretty soon and make a concrete list.


----------



## ClownShoes

Blytheryn said:


> A friend of mine did this for some titanium screws and paid like 1/10th of what he would have normally.


FYI if you're looking for titanium saddle insert blocks get them direct from KTS Japan. They make them for FR and Gotoh saddles.

You won't find these in bulk anywhere because they're bespoke.


----------



## cardinal

I try not to normally post about a guitar the first day I have it, but man...






Kiso built MA-CTM. Pulled it out of the box from Japan and had it set up in five minutes tops. Just a monster player.

Its a used guitar that is in a bit rougher shape than I'd hoped, but I assumed it would be a good player since it was sold out of the Craft House.


----------



## cardinal

One of the things I love about ESPs. Look at that neck tenon. Goes all the way to the back of the neck pickup cavity and it's so tight it's hard to see the seam.


----------



## Samark

Bit more GAS


----------



## Mprinsje

Some Edwards stuff I have now.


----------



## cardinal

Here's the neck tenon on a Standard Series Eclipse (the old one with the rounder cutaway and four knobs)





Hard to see with the shielding paint, but it looks to extend about 1/3 of the way into the pickup cavity.

A few posts back, I had an image of a MA-CTM, which is a Kiso-built guitar, which has the neck tenon all the way to the back of the pickup cavity.

FWIW the typical Gibson short tenon doesn't extend into the pickup cavity at all, and the fancier Gibson long tenon on the historics goes about 2/3 into the pickup cavity.

However long the tenon is, I will say that this Standard Series Eclipse is a beast. Sounds massive and is a super player.


----------



## bigcupholder

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I just got some Floyd upgrade parts for my MII, picked up a brass claw and screws. A 42" brass block, titanium string blocks. Stainless lock screws, as well as pad screws and saddle screws. Curious to see how it changes the tone, I just need to solder the brass claw to the ground and we're good.


What's the verdict?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

bigcupholder said:


> What's the verdict?


I got everything installed but when I tried to re solder the ground wire to the tremolo claw I couldn't get the solder to hold the wire in place. The brass is too slippery, so I need to give it another try, anyone have any tips?


----------



## D-Nasty

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I got everything installed but when I tried to re solder the ground wire to the tremolo claw I couldn't get the solder to hold the wire in place. The brass is too slippery, so I need to give it another try, anyone have any tips?



Take some sandpaper or a file & make a rough spot on the tremolo claw.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

D-Nasty said:


> Take some sandpaper or a file & make a rough spot on the tremolo claw.


I tried that, maybe I didn't sand it down enough. Will try this again.


----------



## D-Nasty

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I tried that, maybe I didn't sand it down enough. Will try this again.



Also try tinning the rough spot before you solder the ground wire to the claw. Use some flux on the rough spot too.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Claws are a pain in the ass to solder to. If you have access to a drill press I suggest drill a small hole and threading a cap screw in to hold the ground wire (ideally with a terminal), it's a cleaner install and you can remove it easily if needed.

If you want to solder directly, scuffing up the surface is definitely beneficial though I've heard of a lot of guys putting the claw in an oven and getting the hole thing right hot, soldering a wire on then attaching everything to the guitar separately once it's cooled. They aren't as user-friendly for soldering as pots or switches, sadly.


----------



## narad

Not my ESP for much longer -- was just doing a little cleanup as I was boxing it up. But photos were cutting it, first try sharing a video. Can't seem to embed it though:









New video by Jason Naradowsky







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## BaliGod

Updated family photo with new addition Phoenix. The Phoenix is super heavy sounding and plays as well as my ESP Custom Shops. Really strange neck with a compound radius that is kind of a cross between the Alexi thin U and my Custom Shop Gibson Les Paul Custom. ESPs never disappoint.


----------



## jahosy

To all the ESP experts, does the ESP vintage plus hold up as a strat vs. a Suhr / fender? and what sort of price do they generally go for? thanks


----------



## narad

jahosy said:


> To all the ESP experts, does the ESP vintage plus hold up as a strat vs. a Suhr / fender? and what sort of price do they generally go for? thanks
> 
> View attachment 114131



It's going to be subjective but I would say they're reasonably well built and do a reasonably good job of giving you strat tones, but on the other hand, I prefer both Suhr and Fender as a classic strat. That goes all the way to CS/Navigator level, it just doesn't completely feel like I'm playing a strat and I can't put my finger on why. It might just all come down to the pickups - ESP loves SD pickups in this tier, and for classic strat sounds I've just never been a huge fan of their singles. A typical price maybe $800-1400?


----------



## jahosy

Thank


narad said:


> It's going to be subjective but I would say they're reasonably well built and do a reasonably good job of giving you strat tones, but on the other hand, I prefer both Suhr and Fender as a classic strat. That goes all the way to CS/Navigator level, it just doesn't completely feel like I'm playing a strat and I can't put my finger on why. It might just all come down to the pickups - ESP loves SD pickups in this tier, and for classic strat sounds I've just never been a huge fan of their singles. A typical price maybe $800-1400?


Thanks @narad , i've been on the lookout for a bolt-on for awhile and thought this looks interesting enough and decently priced. Will do more research on it


----------



## Possessed

Now it's working


----------



## mogar

Niiiiiiiiice. I still can't find one.


----------



## Possessed

Yes, very hard to find one, I only saw two for sale in Germany.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Possessed said:


> Yes, very hard to find one, I only saw two for sale in Germany.


Those are so cool, how are you getting on with it?


----------



## cardinal

E-II consistency? I played a "new" E-II a week or two ago (2021 serial, but hadn't been out of the box before), and bought it on the spot because I love it. 

Are these basically all super consistent so I can buy online with confidence? Or can they be hit or miss?


----------



## Tree

If memory serves, there may have been a year or two that were a little “eh” in some people’s opinions. Maybe it was the runs with the older logo? Either way, every one I’ve tried with the new logo has been insanely good. Definitely some of my favorite production models as of the last few years. Consistency is about on par with Prestige/Fujigen Ibanez in my experience. 


cardinal said:


> E-II consistency? I played a "new" E-II a week or two ago (2021 serial, but hadn't been out of the box before), and bought it on the spot because I love it.
> 
> Are these basically all super consistent so I can buy online with confidence? Or can they be hit or miss?


----------



## cardinal

Tree said:


> If memory serves, there may have been a year or two that were a little “eh” in some people’s opinions. Maybe it was the runs with the older logo? Either way, every one I’ve tried with the new logo has been insanely good. Definitely some of my favorite production models as of the last few years. Consistency is about on par with Prestige/Fujigen Ibanez in my experience.


Yeah, I personally would be looking for something made within the last year or so. I'd buy new if possible but inventory levels suck right now.


----------



## NCASO96

Anyone able to play an LTD Josh Middleton?

I've wanted one for a while. Interested in getting some input on the quality of the guitar.

Or is there a separate thread for LTD?


----------



## Warmart

NCASO96 said:


> Anyone able to play an LTD Josh Middleton?
> 
> I've wanted one for a while. Interested in getting some input on the quality of the guitar.
> 
> Or is there a separate thread for LTD?


I don't think there's any worry about this model, as long as you're ok with Fishman Moderns - although you could swap them fairly easily, not sure if any of the voices are additional soldered points on this model but I doubt it, probably just two plugs on each pu.


----------



## Lan

Does anyone have any good recommendations for places around Tokyo that would carry Original series/ harder to come by ESP in North America? I will be around there early/late Nov. Right now my main guitar is a Horizon II NT, so I'm looking for anything hardtail, (hopefully) with crazy finishes.


----------



## cardinal

Lan said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations for places around Tokyo that would carry Original series/ harder to come by ESP in North America? I will be around there early/late Nov. Right now my main guitar is a Horizon II NT, so I'm looking for anything hardtail, (hopefully) with crazy finishes.


Stock is super low everywhere. I would look on Digimart while you're there and otherwise, it seems like the Big Boss stores have the most reliable stock.


----------



## Lan

cardinal said:


> Stock is super low everywhere. I would look on Digimart while you're there and otherwise, it seems like the Big Boss stores have the most reliable stock.


Ah yeah, totally makes sense. I was naively hoping they would have crazy stock somehow hahah - I will spend a bit of time at Bigboss/ around Ochanomizu while I’m there.


----------



## NCASO96

Can anyone tell me what model/year ESP Michael Romeo is using in his instructional video?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

NCASO96 said:


> Can anyone tell me what model/year ESP Michael Romeo is using in his instructional video?
> 
> View attachment 114953


That's probably a custom build. But looks really similar to a early 90's M II deluxe. Though that model would be HS, so I would guess its a custom build.


----------



## Viginez

ESP M-II Deluxe (Metallic Purple)​


----------



## Samark

NGD Shortly


----------



## SonicBlur

Samark said:


> NGD Shortly
> 
> View attachment 115614


OMG! I'm in love!!!!


----------



## JimF

I've never played an ESP except for about 3mins with a SH7 in a guitar store.
Can I expect a similar vibe on the 6 strings to a Jackson? Particularly comparing late 90s early 00s for both brands?


----------



## xzacx

JimF said:


> I've never played an ESP except for about 3mins with a SH7 in a gutiar store.
> Can I expect a similar vibe on the 6 strings to a Jackson? Particularly comparing late 90s early 00s for both brands?


Generally speaking, I would say yes, with a potentially major caveat being neck shapes. I've always found them to be pretty different from each other, and prefer Jackson's shape. To me, ESP seems more like a narrow U kinda shape as opposed to Jackson's wider C.


----------



## jaxadam

Samark said:


> NGD Shortly
> 
> View attachment 115614



Holy motherfuckin macaroni! What store is that?!?


----------



## Millul

jaxadam said:


> Holy motherfuckin macaroni! What store is that?!?



Samark's living room


----------



## CapinCripes

JimF said:


> I've never played an ESP except for about 3mins with a SH7 in a guitar store.
> Can I expect a similar vibe on the 6 strings to a Jackson? Particularly comparing late 90s early 00s for both brands?


So I had a early 90s Rhoads custom. I would describe the neck on that one as very d shaped. A lot of soloists and some Rhoads have a more c shaped neck. As for the mij charvel socal I had, it had a really comfy "squashed c" profile. Basically half way between a c and a d. Both are 1 11/16 at the nut and 2 1/4 at the heel with a 12-16 compound radius. Esp's usually have 42mm nuts and straight 12 inch radius so they have tighter radiuses down in the higher registers and are narrower necks. I can't really compare neck back profile as I had a m-2 maple with the "extra thin flat" profile which is a lot different from most of their other profiles.


----------



## Samark

jaxadam said:


> Holy motherfuckin macaroni! What store is that?!?





Millul said:


> Samark's living room


I wish! That is its old home

He had a few on eBay at the moment that you can check out. I’ve seen some more of his collection through our deal and that photo isn’t even the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Sneak peak.


----------



## Bodes

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Sneak peak.
> View attachment 115645



Ooh! A Fesper, niiice!


----------



## destroyerdogs

Are Edwards guitars allowed in here?
Picked up this goldtop yesterday, for what currently amounts to roughly $300, pretty good deal. Nice guitar.


----------



## Samark

Has anyone ever seen an MII with the H/S slant setup, non-reverse headstock, and a bound neck?

Bit of a dream ESP for me but can’t find anything


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Has anyone ever seen an MII with the H/S slant setup, non-reverse headstock, and a bound neck?
> 
> Bit of a dream ESP for me but can’t find anything



Like this sort of thing?







Or M-II because you want it to be 24 fret / set neck?


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> Like this sort of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or M-II because you want it to be 24 fret / set neck?



Pretty much but with 24 frets and non-reverse ESP headstock (not lawsuit)


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Pretty much but with 24 frets and non-reverse ESP headstock (not lawsuit)



Not sure how you can fit 24 frets and a slant single. Even the KH-style M-IIs push the neck pickup back a bunch.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

They fit it with the SRCs, and they had a whole humbucker in the middle to deal with, too.


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> They fit it with the SRCs, and they had a whole humbucker in the middle to deal with, too.



Different shape though. But yea, I'm not saying it's somehow not feasible, it's just a question of how it would look on the body. I'm dealing with exactly this issue on my 24 fret ESP strat thing that I want to go from HH -> HS, wondering how it's going to look.


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> Not sure how you can fit 24 frets and a slant single. Even the KH-style M-IIs push the neck pickup back a bunch.


Just like this one but with non-rev stock


----------



## Wyvern Claw

Already posted the NGD, but I feel compelled to put any new ESPs here whenever I see this thread come up.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Just like this one but with non-rev stock



Could be an M-I with a routed neck single. Probably the fastest way to that outcome.


----------



## daveyisgreat

Had this for a few months, really enjoying it--



photo credit espguitars.com


----------



## mehegama

narad said:


> Could be an M-I with a routed neck single. Probably the fastest way to that outcome.


24 fret m-IIs with a slanted neck pickup exist but basically for a non reversed headstock version you probably need a custom order. Given the current waiting times and prices.. good luck..


----------



## narad

mehegama said:


> 24 fret m-IIs with a slanted neck pickup exist but basically for a non reversed headstock version you probably need a custom order. Given the current waiting times and prices.. good luck..
> 
> View attachment 115877



Knowing Samark I think he's referring to just lawsuit headstocks, so even the CS is a no-go. Looks pretty good on that body though.


----------



## oremus91

daveyisgreat said:


> Had this for a few months, really enjoying it--


So you are the one that stole this musicstorelive order from under me


----------



## cardinal

Hipster M-II from the mid-90s. It was into purple before Kirk


----------



## grimmchaos

cardinal said:


> Hipster M-II from the mid-90s. It was into purple before Kirk


I have a rode hard put away wet black one just like this from the mid 90's... was on the fence about selling it until I picked it up again over the weekend and fell in love all over. It's a chunky beast but sounds huge. What's the bridge pickup in yours?


----------



## cardinal

grimmchaos said:


> I have a rode hard put away wet black one just like this from the mid 90's... was on the fence about selling it until I picked it up again over the weekend and fell in love all over. It's a chunky beast but sounds huge. What's the bridge pickup in yours?


I don't know, I need to pull it out to look. It's insanely hot, so I assume it's a Duncan Distortion. I love it. 

This one is not chunky at all (very thin neck), but maybe I'm just use to playing LPs. The fretwork is insanely good even after all these years; I am really impressed.


----------



## grimmchaos

cardinal said:


> I don't know, I need to pull it out to look. It's insanely hot, so I assume it's a Duncan Distortion. I love it.
> 
> This one is not chunky at all (very thin neck), but maybe I'm just use to playing LPs. The fretwork is insanely good even after all these years; I am really impressed.



I ended up putting a Duncan Distortion in mine too. Mine has almost a slim strat style neck which is different from my others but I still enjoy. It's almost to the point of needing a level and recrown, but it still plays great too.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Damn I want a HS MII deluxe. Y’all aren’t helping.


----------



## Samark

cardinal said:


> Hipster M-II from the mid-90s. It was into purple before Kirk


----------



## cardinal

So glad my MII/DX had arrived from Japan. In pieces haha





So pretty


----------



## narad

Nice, no dopey inlays!


----------



## ClownShoes

Ooh Lynch style recessed jack, very cool.


----------



## mmr007

What is a dopey inlay for ESP?


----------



## narad

mmr007 said:


> What is a dopey inlay for ESP?


Anything on the 12th fret that isn't the same style as what's on the other frets.


----------



## mmr007

narad said:


> Anything on the 12th fret that isn't the same style as what's on the other frets.


You mean the license plate?


----------



## Andromalia

mmr007 said:


> You mean the license plate?


No, SS means Standard Series, not Social Security.


----------



## Marked Man

cardinal said:


> Hipster M-II from the mid-90s. It was into purple before Kirk



I remember vivid purple finishes like this were a kind of final frontier among classy shredders just before the End. Early '80s everyone wanted red or black or white, later blue and pink or custom, and finally understated purple in the late '80s/early '90s. Love this series and that finish!


----------



## RRD

Updated ESP family pic! Originals first, USAs second. Expecting one more USA in January. 

Originals from right to left: 
Horizon-II NT in Twinkle Pink
Horizon-I in Liquid Metal Red
Horizon-III in Cast Metal Silver
Eclipse in Liquid Silver Metal Burst
Eclipse in Andromeda II
Snapper CTM in Nebula Pink-Purple Burst
Snapper Driftwood in Indigo Purple-Blue

USAs from right to left:
Horizon in Cosmos
Eclipse in Gold Spatter (NAMM 2021 played by George Lynch)
Eclipse in Galaxy Blue Marble
Eclipse in Vintage Burst (flamed myrtlewood on black limba)


----------



## cardinal

Twinkle Pink: so, is that great paint, or the greatest paint? So awesome.


----------



## Furtive Glance

That Liquid Metal Red H-I is immense. Goddamn.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Most recent acquisitions are the Stef SRC6 and CS Stef B8 in satin pink.


----------



## Masoo2

oh my god y'all didn't need to double down with that twinkle pink horizon + satin pink stef combo like that


----------



## marke

Could take any of those and be happy forever, but that driftwood snapper is truly amazing.


----------



## neurosis

Apex1rg7x said:


> Most recent acquisitions are the Stef SRC6 and CS Stef B8 in satin pink.


I call that pink one the Barbapapa guitar. Love the look of it. Is it more cotton candy in real life? Is it more vivid or more pale than in this shot?

Congrats. coolest guitar, I am still wondering if I want the purple one pickup LTD. But I think I will survive without it.


----------



## kidmendel

Apex1rg7x said:


> Most recent acquisitions are the Stef SRC6 and CS Stef B8 in satin pink.


Stef B8 in Pink, incredible <3


----------



## Samark

Spot the issue/s. Not having much luck lately.


----------



## grimmchaos

Samark said:


> Spot the issue/s. Not having much luck lately.


Headstock tip damage? Gorgeous guitar.


----------



## Samark

grimmchaos said:


> Headstock tip damage? Gorgeous guitar.


Spot on. You can see above the top horn when the case has caved in.

Yellowed clear coat etc so will be costly. Spoke with a very, very good luthier in Sydney and he agrees that a touch up is not worthwhile due to matching colours and clear coats etc. Disappointing to say the least


----------



## JimF

Will the pieces not glue back in?


----------



## grimmchaos

Samark said:


> Spot on. You can see above the top horn when the case has caved in.
> 
> Yellowed clear coat etc so will be costly. Spoke with a very, very good luthier in Sydney and he agrees that a touch up is not worthwhile due to matching colours and clear coats etc. Disappointing to say the least


That straight up sucks... that's an absolutely killer guitar. Hell it's probably my ideal ESP minus the EMG's. And the yellowing clear is icing on the cake. So sad


----------



## narad

On the other hand, if a full refinish is in order, it's time for a slant single + crackle!

btw, just got back from crafthouse in shibuya. Dropped off one horizon for glitterstorm, then dropped off my random star for like a purple-ish crackle finish. BUT, I was told ESP doesn't do crackle. They're aware of crackle paint, but they don't have it. What they can do is print out an image of crackle and clear over it. Or they can have their master painter hand paint the crackle, but the wait for him is like 2 years and it would cost something ludicrous. Hand painting a crackle? This all sounded absurd so I showed them some of Mark Furtner's crackles, and he said they were printed out. But he's going to go run the quote. I later asked Mark about it and confirmed that, like any reasonable situation, his crackles are painted with crackle paint. I'm curious if we're going to get a call later this week informing us that indeed, crackle paint is a thing they can do. Every time I go to drop off guitars though, it's never a smooth ride.


----------



## JimF

That sounds like really hard work. I remember going into music stores back in the late 90s asking for a pack of 13s gauge strings or high gain distortion pedals and them being like "nobody uses strings that thick for an electric" or "nobody needs more gain than that", and then going back the week after with D'Addario part numbers to make them eat humble pie. And get strings.


----------



## Samark

JimF said:


> Will the pieces not glue back in?


They will. But, it's a case of, well do I want this guitar to be one that I can see glue lines and gaps in the binding? Or do I want a custom shop ESP that is absolutely mint. It's the latter, so that means a full respray and replacing that whole piece of binding


grimmchaos said:


> That straight up sucks... that's an absolutely killer guitar. Hell it's probably my ideal ESP minus the EMG's. And the yellowing clear is icing on the cake. So sad


Yeah it's a really nice one. I'm not fussed about the yellowing in general as most ESP's from the 80's have it. But, it's the case of having to repair it and matching the yellow clear coat that throws a spanner in the works. Plus, this is my 2nd guitar in a row to have issues so I'm a little frustrated.


narad said:


> On the other hand, if a full refinish is in order, it's time for a slant single + crackle!
> 
> btw, just got back from crafthouse in shibuya. Dropped off one horizon for glitterstorm, then dropped off my random star for like a purple-ish crackle finish. BUT, I was told ESP doesn't do crackle. They're aware of crackle paint, but they don't have it. What they can do is print out an image of crackle and clear over it. Or they can have their master painter hand paint the crackle, but the wait for him is like 2 years and it would cost something ludicrous. Hand painting a crackle? This all sounded absurd so I showed them some of Mark Furtner's crackles, and he said they were printed out. But he's going to go run the quote. I later asked Mark about it and confirmed that, like any reasonable situation, his crackles are painted with crackle paint. I'm curious if we're going to get a call later this week informing us that indeed, crackle paint is a thing they can do. Every time I go to drop off guitars though, it's never a smooth ride.


Haha, printed crackle from Japan's premier CS? What a laugh


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> They will. But, it's a case of, well do I want this guitar to be one that I can see glue lines and gaps in the binding? Or do I want a custom shop ESP that is absolutely mint. It's the latter, so that means a full respray and replacing that whole piece of binding


If you wanted a custom shop esp I think you bought the wrong guitar.


----------



## cardinal

Just glue it and rock out.


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> If you wanted a custom shop esp I think you bought the wrong guitar.


Never seen a normal model with a legit Jackson stock? Would assume it's a custom due to that


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> On the other hand, if a full refinish is in order, it's time for a slant single + crackle!
> 
> btw, just got back from crafthouse in shibuya. Dropped off one horizon for glitterstorm, then dropped off my random star for like a purple-ish crackle finish. BUT, I was told ESP doesn't do crackle. They're aware of crackle paint, but they don't have it. What they can do is print out an image of crackle and clear over it. Or they can have their master painter hand paint the crackle, but the wait for him is like 2 years and it would cost something ludicrous. Hand painting a crackle? This all sounded absurd so I showed them some of Mark Furtner's crackles, and he said they were printed out. But he's going to go run the quote. I later asked Mark about it and confirmed that, like any reasonable situation, his crackles are painted with crackle paint. I'm curious if we're going to get a call later this week informing us that indeed, crackle paint is a thing they can do. Every time I go to drop off guitars though, it's never a smooth ride.


I've literally seen a video on the guitarist from Crystal Lake getting a crackle guitar done with crackle paint.


----------



## cardinal

That would be so funny to air brush a crackle pattern rather than just using the crackle paint


----------



## JimF

It's a very Japanese way of going about it!


----------



## SonicBlur

Samark said:


> Spot the issue/s. Not having much luck lately.


I think I told you on a Facebook group or Instagram but this thing is absolute PERFECTION!!!!! I just love this thing!!


----------



## SonicBlur

Just got this one yesterday. Needed a non-trem guitar and this check every box!


----------



## JimF

I keep eyeing these up but I don't get along with satin necks unfortunately. I love the "pint of Guinness" fade


----------



## M.U.Y.A.

RRD said:


> Updated ESP family pic! Originals first, USAs second. Expecting one more USA in January.
> 
> Originals from right to left:
> Horizon-II NT in Twinkle Pink
> Horizon-I in Liquid Metal Red
> Horizon-III in Cast Metal Silver
> Eclipse in Liquid Silver Metal Burst
> Eclipse in Andromeda II
> Snapper CTM in Nebula Pink-Purple Burst
> Snapper Driftwood in Indigo Purple-Blue
> 
> USAs from right to left:
> Horizon in Cosmos
> Eclipse in Gold Spatter (NAMM 2021 played by George Lynch)
> Eclipse in Galaxy Blue Marble
> Eclipse in Vintage Burst (flamed myrtlewood on black limba)
> 
> View attachment 116418
> 
> 
> View attachment 116419


The gold splatter top is so sick!


----------



## M.U.Y.A.

Samark said:


> Spot on. You can see above the top horn when the case has caved in.
> 
> Yellowed clear coat etc so will be costly. Spoke with a very, very good luthier in Sydney and he agrees that a touch up is not worthwhile due to matching colours and clear coats etc. Disappointing to say the least


wow that sucks. Rare lawsuit model too correct? Don't see too many of those out there either. Bummer....


----------



## Samark

M.U.Y.A. said:


> wow that sucks. Rare lawsuit model too correct? Don't see too many of those out there either. Bummer....


Yeah for sure. This one has a legit copy of a Jackson headstock, it's not ESP's variant.
It rips - I am now fully hooked on early ESP's and feel sorry for my wallet's impending doom.


----------



## Chris 78

So many beautiful ESPs there... Not cool for my GAS.

Let me introduce you to my ESP Horizon FR from 1990.

Hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do


----------



## SonicBlur

Chris 78 said:


> So many beautiful ESPs there... Not cool for my GAS.
> 
> Let me introduce you to my ESP Horizon FR from 1990.
> 
> Hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do


That is my unicorn, bucket list guitar!! That color, etc!!!!!!


----------



## Chris 78

SonicBlur said:


> That is my unicorn, bucket list guitar!! That color, etc!!!!!!


I hope you’ll find your unicorn, this a great guitar I’m pretty sure you’ll love it !


----------



## Samark

Finally found a rev 7 string lawsuit 'stock. It's better than I ever imagined


----------



## AltecGreen

These two just popped up in Japan. That piece of Tamo ash is spectacular. It is rare to see such a nice piece of Tamo ash.










ESP／ORDER One Piece Quilt Tamo Guitar 666 ／中古／¥378000／状態：A


ナチュラル/木目系／ESP御茶ノ水テクニカルハウス／／キルトタモ1Pボディ＆フレイムメイプルネック！



www.digimart.net














ESP／ORDER One Piece Honduras Mahogany Guitar／中古／¥378000／状態：A


ナチュラル/木目系／ESP御茶ノ水テクニカルハウス／／ホンジュラスマホガニー1Pボディ＆ホンジュラスマホガニーネック！



www.digimart.net


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> These two just popped up in Japan. That piece of Tamo ash is spectacular. It is rare to see such a nice piece of Tamo ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP／ORDER One Piece Quilt Tamo Guitar 666 ／中古／¥378000／状態：A
> 
> 
> ナチュラル/木目系／ESP御茶ノ水テクニカルハウス／／キルトタモ1Pボディ＆フレイムメイプルネック！
> 
> 
> 
> www.digimart.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP／ORDER One Piece Honduras Mahogany Guitar／中古／¥378000／状態：A
> 
> 
> ナチュラル/木目系／ESP御茶ノ水テクニカルハウス／／ホンジュラスマホガニー1Pボディ＆ホンジュラスマホガニーネック！
> 
> 
> 
> www.digimart.net



Spectacular or not, you can't put block inlays on a banana headstock lynch style guitar.


----------



## mehegama

And I thought the cockstock was really bad on a Horizon... This atrocity is beyond me


----------



## xzyryabx

Samark said:


> Finally found a rev 7 string lawsuit 'stock. It's better than I ever imagined
> 
> View attachment 117569


Woah....


----------



## AltecGreen

That


narad said:


> Spectacular or not, you can't put block inlays on a banana headstock lynch style guitar.


 That sold within a few days.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> That
> 
> That sold within a few days.


Probably to some guy who wears jeweled rings and gold chains.


----------



## Humanoid

Does Edwards count?


----------



## Millul

Humanoid said:


> Does Edwards count?
> 
> View attachment 118078



That is SUPER cool!


----------



## mikernaut

This is wild, I kinda want it hahah.


----------



## Samark

I like the way she looks in these photos



I’m going to put some black pickup/ring screws on I think


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> I like the way she looks in these photos
> View attachment 118282
> View attachment 118284
> 
> I’m going to put some black pickup/ring screws on I think



I support the all black screws decision. Is it getting the tip repaired yet?


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> I support the all black screws decision. Is it getting the tip repaired yet?


Yep it's booked in for March-ish. Had to go on a waiting list - oh custom guitars.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Yep it's booked in for March-ish. Had to go on a waiting list - oh custom guitars.


3 months to pick a paint, or still black?


----------



## Geisterfaust

RRD said:


> Updated ESP family pic! Originals first, USAs second. Expecting one more USA in January.
> 
> Originals from right to left:
> Horizon-II NT in Twinkle Pink
> Horizon-I in Liquid Metal Red
> Horizon-III in Cast Metal Silver
> Eclipse in Liquid Silver Metal Burst
> Eclipse in Andromeda II
> Snapper CTM in Nebula Pink-Purple Burst
> Snapper Driftwood in Indigo Purple-Blue
> 
> USAs from right to left:
> Horizon in Cosmos
> Eclipse in Gold Spatter (NAMM 2021 played by George Lynch)
> Eclipse in Galaxy Blue Marble
> Eclipse in Vintage Burst (flamed myrtlewood on black limba)
> 
> View attachment 116418
> 
> 
> View attachment 116419


I’m sure this horse has been beaten, but do you notice a difference between your Originals and USA’s? I have a USA M-I that I love. Looking to add an Eclipse soon. 

Amazing collection.


----------



## cardinal

Geisterfaust said:


> I’m sure this horse has been beaten, but do you notice a difference between your Originals and USA’s? I have a USA M-I that I love. Looking to add an Eclipse soon.
> 
> Amazing collection.


Not who you were asking, but I have an OS MII DX and two USA MIIs (one Deluxe, the other not). The OS is lighter both in weight and playing touch. Feels like the neck is thinner to me but I haven't measured. It's also more resonant and maybe has that bit of extra "mojo" to me. That could just be the wood selection differences. The USA fretwork is better. They all can get the action as low as you'd want, but the USAs can nearly bottom out the strings and still not choke out some how.


----------



## cardinal

Got this monster today






So far so good. Set up like a dream and no buzzing or choking out as I went down each fret













































Guitar is heavy but well balanced. Great sustain and sounds real big despite the low output pickups.


----------



## Samark

Went digging to find more pics of this beast and found them via webarchive (Bmusic forum). That Koa Horizon is just (insert italian hands)


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Went digging to find more pics of this beast and found them via webarchive (Bmusic forum). That Koa Horizon is just (insert italian hands)



Yea but the 12th fret inlay makes me (insert Italian flailing hands)


----------



## feraledge

Samark said:


> Went digging to find more pics of this beast and found them via webarchive (Bmusic forum). That Koa Horizon is just (insert italian hands)
> 
> View attachment 119129
> View attachment 119130
> View attachment 119131
> View attachment 119132
> View attachment 119134


Those are some incredible ESPs right there.


----------



## RRD

Geisterfaust said:


> I’m sure this horse has been beaten, but do you notice a difference between your Originals and USA’s? I have a USA M-I that I love. Looking to add an Eclipse soon.
> 
> Amazing collection.


They're both great, there's no question about that. The USA bodies are thicker so consequently heavier. Fretwork is impeccable on both but I prefer the Originals - can't really say why but they just feel smoother/better. Necks feel similar enough to me comparing model-to-model. I have a slight preference for Original Eclipse vs the USA because of the thinner body and the body binding but like the split flag inlays on the USA a lot more visually.

Considering the prices and wait times for USAs these days, I'd go for another Original personally.


----------



## RRD

As an aside, added 2 more ESPs to the collection over the last month. Got an Original Horizon-III in Cast Metal Andromeda and a USA Horizon in Solar Flare (finally! 17 months from order to delivery, they beat their esti.ate by 2 months).

Pictures when I get back stateside.


----------



## PuckishGuitar

2 of my main players, have an Eclipse VB and LTD Viper-400 also that I'll take add pictures of later. Been really happy with them over the years, just absolutely fun to play!


----------



## soliloquy

cardinal said:


> Got this monster today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good. Set up like a dream and no buzzing or choking out as I went down each fret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar is heavy but well balanced. Great sustain and sounds real big despite the low output pickups.



Curious how you're liking it compared to other guitars?


----------



## narad

I had one for 6 or 7 years. Description-wise, I found it similar -- heavy, big-sounding, good sustain. Well built with no real flaws so to speak. But, as a vintage sounding Les Paul, it was not very good. It didn't have that honky mid range and brash top end. It had a flatter wall-of-sound type vibe IMO. Although I thought the construction was pretty authentic to 50s style LPs, maybe these would be good replacements for those wanting a more Norlin / Adam Jones sound? Just my take that for 60s/70s sounds, I'm much happier with a Gibson Historic. Mine also had the Seth Lovers in it, which I heard were pretty good PAF style, but maybe that was the issue.


----------



## cardinal

soliloquy said:


> Curious how you're liking it compared to other guitars?


Its a very different thing. My other guitars mostly are MIIs and Eclipses with giant frets and thin necks. The Nav has lower frets and baseball bat neck. But it's great in its own way. 

I do have a Duncan Distortion that I'll try to install over the weekend.


----------



## works0fheart

I know this is probably a dumb question, but even the custom shop won't do the lawsuit headstocks anymore right?


----------



## narad

works0fheart said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question, but even the custom shop won't do the lawsuit headstocks anymore right?



I was told no on multiple occasions by multiple shops. But @Samark found a guy on instagram, also in Japan, who seems to have gotten a custom shop with a lawsuit (concorde) type headstock as late as 2021. I think I have to go to the shop this weekend (they say mine should be done), and plan to ask again with proof of that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

works0fheart said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question, but even the custom shop won't do the lawsuit headstocks anymore right?



There seems to be different rules for "regular folks" and the super spenders and legacy artists or just plain folks with some sort of "in".


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> There seems to be different rules for "regular folks" and the super spenders and legacy artists or just plain folks with some sort of "in".



I mean, I'm basically going to get to the bottom of this eventually, but I don't think that's true. There's a lot of cross-talk and confusion going on at ESP and I think it's possible somebody winds up (not through connectedness but some luck of the draw) to talk to the right people, maybe it's possible. But it's really hard for me to believe that, talking to the same person, 2 guys would get different options based on money or history. We can always counter-example when Lee tries to order a concorde headstock in 2023, but barring that it's hard to know. We actually don't have any evidence that anyone was ever treated differently though.

From my trip to BigBoss yesterday, we talked about this, and the guy we always talked to knows the guy who supposedly took the 2021 concorde headstock order. Basically 2 things,

1) The serial number is 2021, so the order could have been placed much earlier. How much earlier? Unclear. The wait times weren't exactly outrageous back then. But then again we have really no idea when the "cut off" on the concorde orders began. I remember asking, probably in mid 2020, about this and saying they couldn't take the order.

2) It's possible that the headstock has been changed slightly. To me, it looks like a regular concorde without binding. Also it was on a king V. I was told it may be possible to deviate a little from the regular concorde outline, but essentially order it. @Samark has a collection of photos of ESP concorde headstocks that aren't exactly that, and are a bit sharper along the points like a Jackson, but still not a Jackson because of the angles. Maybe something like this would work.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I mean, I'm basically going to get to the bottom of this eventually, but I don't think that's true. There's a lot of cross-talk and confusion going on at ESP and I think it's possible somebody winds up (not through connectedness but some luck of the draw) to talk to the right people, maybe it's possible. But it's really hard for me to believe that, talking to the same person, 2 guys would get different options based on money or history. We can always counter-example when Lee tries to order a concorde headstock in 2023, but barring that it's hard to know. We actually don't have any evidence that anyone was ever treated differently though.
> 
> From my trip to BigBoss yesterday, we talked about this, and the guy we always talked to knows the guy who supposedly took the 2021 concorde headstock order. Basically 2 things,
> 
> 1) The serial number is 2021, so the order could have been placed much earlier. How much earlier? Unclear. The wait times weren't exactly outrageous back then. But then again we have really no idea when the "cut off" on the concorde orders began. I remember asking, probably in mid 2020, about this and saying they couldn't take the order.
> 
> 2) It's possible that the headstock has been changed slightly. To me, it looks like a regular concorde without binding. Also it was on a king V. I was told it may be possible to deviate a little from the regular concorde outline, but essentially order it. @Samark has a collection of photos of ESP concorde headstocks that aren't exactly that, and are a bit sharper along the points like a Jackson, but still not a Jackson because of the angles. Maybe something like this would work.



ESP gonna ESP

Even back in the 90's and early 00's, when I still worked with an ESP dealer, pretty much every rep you'd talk to would give you different rules, options, and pricing. 

It definitely gave the impression that who was talking and who you were talking to could lead to all kinds of different outcomes. 

That's not entirely unheard of with the big legacy shops. 

I don't know what's worse, favoritism or luck.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> ESP gonna ESP
> 
> Even back in the 90's and early 00's, when I still worked with an ESP dealer, pretty much every rep you'd talk to would give you different rules, options, and pricing.
> 
> It definitely gave the impression that who was talking and who you were talking to could lead to all kinds of different outcomes.
> 
> That's not entirely unheard of with the big legacy shops.
> 
> I don't know what's worse, favoritism or luck.



If it's luck, I just need to roll more dice, and given the amount of times we go to these shops I'm probably guaranteed to get it done some day lol

But ya, one shop notoriously said they could not change logos (as of 2021, because I changed logos on my first refin from silver+gold drop shadow -> black) and because the logo on that guitar I brought in was old and out of stock, they were saying they could refinish it but couldn't put a logo on it. Then recently I was in a different shop, and they took a refinish order with a logo change. Then I tried to change the logo on an existing refinish order at the first shop citing this, and now I can't change logos at the second shop. So they do seem to move to a policy consensus over time


----------



## Dudley

Threw some bigger strings on my Original Series on my lunch break today and tuned it down to C#. Satisfying chugs were had.


----------



## JD27

Dudley said:


> Threw some bigger strings on my Original Series on my lunch break today and tuned it down to C#. Satisfying chugs were had.


 What original series model is that. Not sure I have ever seen a hipshot on one, just FRs and TOMs.


----------



## Dudley

JD27 said:


> What original series model is that. Not sure I have ever seen a hipshot on one, just FRs and TOMs.


M-II CTM NT






M-II CTM NT /E | ESP GUITARS


スルーネック／エボニー指板／EMG PU／ダイレクトマウント／ヒップショットフィクスド 仕様のM-II CTM




espguitars.co.jp


----------



## Tree

Dudley said:


> Threw some bigger strings on my Original Series on my lunch break today and tuned it down to C#. Satisfying chugs were had.


Such a clean, no nonsense, metal guitar. It’s perfect.

I typically love all things flashy and gaudy, but ESP really knows how to make killer, black super strats.


----------



## cardinal

Speaking of chugging, though it's in Standard


Put an old Duncan Distortion in the Navigator



I generally suck at playing, so that is the main problem, but I'm still trying to get used to quick bending on the smaller frets. The slick Elixir strings probably don't help. 

Clip is just a 6505+ and a Crate 4x12 with V30s (my B rig). Cell phone since my mic is somewhere in storage.


----------



## Samark

LP with better heel? ESP has your back

Some guy on FB owns this and it is legit, full cert etc. I think it is phenomenal


----------



## xzyryabx

Samark said:


> LP with better heel? ESP has your back
> 
> Some guy on FB owns this and it is legit, full cert etc. I think it is phenomenal
> 
> View attachment 119546
> View attachment 119545
> View attachment 119544
> View attachment 119543
> View attachment 119542


Never seen one badges with ESP on the front and navigator on the back.


----------



## cardinal

Beautiful Technical House build.


----------



## Samark

xzyryabx said:


> Never seen one badges with ESP on the front and navigator on the back.


Me too. Very cool IMO


cardinal said:


> Beautiful Technical House build.


Absolutely! Love the truss rod wheel as well. Overall just a really nice build


----------

